# L'angolo della palestra



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

Come da titolo, chi pratica bodybuliding/powerlifting?
Io da Maggio pratico bodybulding, ho cominciato con schede leggere ed ora sto cercando di aumentare i miei massimali (nei 3 big).


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2012)

io vado in palestra da un annetto e passa ormai,ma avendo fatto nuoto e pallanuoto per parecchi anni partivo già con una buona struttura fisica...il body building non l'ho mai capito sinceramente,diventare deformi non rientra nella lista di cose che ritengo sensate


----------



## alexrossonero (29 Agosto 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> io vado in palestra da un annetto e passa ormai,ma avendo fatto nuoto e pallanuoto per parecchi anni partivo già con una buona struttura fisica...il body building non l'ho mai capito sinceramente,diventare deformi non rientra nella lista di cose che ritengo sensate



I bodybuilder professionisti, quelli che ogni tanto fanno vedere alla tv, al contrario di quel che pensano, hanno fisici sproporzionati e misure innaturali e sono brutti da vedere, ma sono convintissimo che tra tutti loro si faccia largo uso di sostanze più o meno lecite per gonfiare i muscoli, non ci sono alternative.

Anche io vado in palestra e faccio bodybuilding, da un anno e mezzo circa, ma pratico anche altri sport. Penso che non debba mai sfuggire la concezione per cui si debba fare sport innanzitutto per stare bene fisicamente e con sè stessi. Se l'obiettivo unico diventa la stazza, il cambiare completamente aspetto, credo che si perda il reale senso di sport.


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

Condivido i pensieri di entrambi, infatti io ho deciso di praticarlo a livelli amatoriali. Mi affascina l'idea di poter costruire il mio fisico come voglio e ogni volta che tocco i pesi riesco a staccare da tutto per almeno un'ora della mia giornata. Che tipo di allenamento state seguendo, per curiosità? E la vostra dieta come si struttura?


----------



## esjie (29 Agosto 2012)

Facendo sprint faccio anche pesi, no bodybuilding però, anche se un po' di muscoli in più non mi dispiacerebbero. Adesso sto imparando la girata, a settembre vediamo di imparare pure lo strappo.


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

Girata e snatch mi piacerebbe molto impararli, ma per ora io mi sto focalizzando su panca piana, squat e stacco.


----------



## alexrossonero (29 Agosto 2012)

Beh io ho diviso la stagione in programmi mensili, tre settimane di carico e una di scarico, allenamento 2 o 3 volte a settimana (considerando che gioco anche a calcio). Il primo mese (agosto) in full body, da settembre inizia la suddivisione per sezioni muscolari, concentrandomi più su busto e arti superiori, dalle superserie ai piramidali fino ai cicli di forza verso dicembre/gennaio. 

Per quanto riguarda la dieta, molto a grandi linee, mangio circa 5 volte al giorno. Niente fritti, niente dolci (miele e cioccolato fondente si), niente alcolici e niente bibite. Tanta carne bianca, raramente rossa, pesce, uova, latte anche un litro al giorno. La pasta a pranzo, preferibilmente. Limito tanto il pane e limito all'essenziale i condimenti. Tantissima frutta e verdura.


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2012)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Beh io ho diviso la stagione in programmi mensili, tre settimane di carico e una di scarico, allenamento 2 o 3 volte a settimana (considerando che gioco anche a calcio). Il primo mese (agosto) in full body, da settembre inizia la suddivisione per sezioni muscolari, concentrandomi più su busto e arti superiori, dalle superserie ai piramidali fino ai cicli di forza verso dicembre/gennaio.
> 
> Per quanto riguarda la dieta, molto a grandi linee, mangio circa 5 volte al giorno. Niente fritti, niente dolci (miele e cioccolato fondente si), niente alcolici e niente bibite. Tanta carne bianca, raramente rossa, pesce, uova, latte anche un litro al giorno. La pasta a pranzo, preferibilmente. Limito tanto il pane e limito all'essenziale i condimenti. Tantissima frutta e verdura.


Mangio uguale,frutta e verdura a parte. Allenamento 4 volte a settimana,niente scarico. Il resto uguale


----------



## alexrossonero (29 Agosto 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Mangio uguale,frutta e verdura a parte. Allenamento 4 volte a settimana,niente scarico. Il resto uguale



E' importante lo scarico, altrimenti rischi di finire in sovrallenamento!


----------



## Dexter (29 Agosto 2012)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> E' importante lo scarico, altrimenti rischi di finire in sovrallenamento!


lo so lo so,spesso per impegni stacco totalmente una decina di giorni,quindi il problema non si pone..tu piuttosto col calcio dev'essere difficile...fatichi pochino di più a metter massa facendo aerobica...

- - - Aggiornato - - -

quando giocavo a pallanuoto e andavo in palestra stavo uno schifo tutti i giorni,non mi sentivo MAI recuperato fra un allenamento e l'altro,in entrambe le cose


----------



## alexrossonero (29 Agosto 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> lo so lo so,spesso per impegni stacco totalmente una decina di giorni,quindi il problema non si pone..tu piuttosto col calcio dev'essere difficile...fatichi pochino di più a metter massa facendo aerobica...



Esatto, è vero; diciamo però che gioco a calcio a bassi livelli quindi l'intensità non è altissima, ma proprio per questo comunque non mi serve metter su troppi muscoli, altrimenti farei fatica sul campo. Il mio obiettivo è irrobustirmi mantenendo agilità e scatto, che poi credo sia la soluzione definitiva migliore per me, anche a livello estetico.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2012)

ho fatto 1 anno e mezzo di palestra, ho smesso 1 anno e fra qualche giorno ricomincio...vorrei mette su un bel po' di muscoli, visto che ne ho pochi


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2012)

Dai forza, postate le vostre schede di allenamento..vediamo chi si allena..e chi fa finta


----------



## andre (29 Agosto 2012)

Comincio io:

A Lunedì 
Panca - progressione ciclo russo
Squat 6x2 80%
Trazioni 4x5
Kick Back 3x8 
abs

B Mercoledì
Stacco - progressione ciclo russo
Lento avanti 5x6
Rematore manubri 4x8 
Curl in piedi con bilanciere 4x6-8

C Venerdì
Squat - progressione ciclo russo
Panca 6x2 80%
Affondi 3x8
Trazioni 4x5


----------



## Livestrong (29 Agosto 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> Dai forza, postate le vostre schede di allenamento..vediamo chi si allena..e chi fa finta



È un topic per chi fa palestra, non per chi sta seduto sulla poltrona


----------



## Ale (29 Agosto 2012)

c'e' modo e modo di fare palestra


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2012)

Ho fatto palestra (a casa) per due anni circa, in maniera tutto sommato ragionata. Ad oggi, per un conflitto acromiale di cui avrò i risultati domani, sono a riposo da tre settimane e per i mesi precedenti ho svolto lavori con carichi molto più soft.

Generalmente mi sono allenato molto con una quattro split modificando gli abbinamenti ogni 3-4 settimane, quasi mai sforando le 22/23 serie a seduta, una cosa del tipo:

Panca piana 15-12-10-8-6
Dips 4x10
Croci 4x12
Curl al bilanciere 2x15+2x8
Curl alternato 4x12

Squat bulgaro 4x8
Ponte 2x12
Iperstensioni 4x12
Calf raise 2x25+3x15
Inverse crunch con cavigliere 3x20
Crunch su panca inclinata 4x20
Raise laterali per obliqui 4x15xlato

Rematore con bilanciere (qualche volta trazioni ma i problemi ossei son venuti quasi subito aver cominciato a farle nella casa nuova) 2x12+3x8
Estensioni lombari 5x12
Scrollate del trapezio con bilanciere/manubri 5x15
French press 6x8
Pull down con elastico 3x15

Lento avanti (e qui forse si è consumato il dramma della clavicola, infatti da giugno l'ho sostituito con alzate frontali ed esercizi per i rotatori della cuffia) 4x8
Alzate laterali 3x15
Fly per deltoidi posteriori 3x10
Crunch a 90 appesantito con dischi sul petto 4x15
Sit up 3x25
Dragon flag 5
Crunch in isometria 2xmax
Rotazioni varie con bilanciere.


----------



## alexrossonero (30 Agosto 2012)

Settembre per me è il mese dei superset alternati allo stripping (tempo riposo tra le serie 2'). 

Giorno 1 
[Panca piana (8rip) e croci 30° (8rip)] x 3 serie 
[Spinte manubri 30° (8rip) e piegamenti a terra (ad esaurimento)] x 3 serie
Panca inclinata stripping 6+6+6+max
[Military press (8rip) e french press manubri (8rip)] x 3
French press 1 manubrio stripping 6+6+6+max

Giorno 2
[Trazioni imp. inv. (8) e pullover manubri (8)] x 3
[Rematore bilanciere (8) e volare prono seduto (8)] x 3
Rematore bil. imp. inv. 6+6+6+max
[]Curl inverso (8) e curl in piedi (8)] x 3
Curl hammer 60° 6+6+6+max

Addominali a parte. Mi ci dedico almeno 2 volte a settimana e preferisco farli in genere dopo un allenamento aerobico con sedute parecchio intense, almeno 6 esercizi differenti, tante ripetizioni e pochissimo riposo tra l'uno e l'altro con risultati davvero soddisfacenti.


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Personalmente gli addominali li alleno 1 sola volta a settimana (sono un muscolo come un altro, han bisogno di recuperare), possibilmente a cedimento con sovraccarichi (3-4 esercizi). Anche io con ottimi risultati per ora, ma secondo me il più lo fa la dieta (almeno per quanto riguarda gli addominali).

Esercizio preferito? Io adoro le trazioni e la panca piana. Le trazioni mi piace farle con presa larga e prona, sento i dorsali che lavorano a bomba.


----------



## Jaqen (30 Agosto 2012)

Noi maschi dobbiamo fare tanti tanti tanti dorsali. Non solo addominali su addominali! 


Comunque ho provato a fare un anno di palestra.. son resistito un mese. Non è il mio ambiente.


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Io la faccio a casa, ho panca, bilanciere, manubri, fermi, sbarra per trazioni, 100 kg in dischi di ghisa e mi sono costruito un power rack per squattare come si deve. Poi con la panca ho pure panca scott e leg extension (anche se quest'ultimo lo sconsiglio, molti dicono logori le articolazioni)


----------



## esjie (30 Agosto 2012)

2 giorni fa ho fatto, girata ad cazzum fino a 35kg, 2x2 squat frontale con 50kg, ho voluto star sul sicuro , 3x4 panca 50-50-55kg e 2x10 lat 35 kg


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Personalmente gli addominali li alleno 1 sola volta a settimana (sono un muscolo come un altro, han bisogno di recuperare), possibilmente a cedimento con sovraccarichi (3-4 esercizi). Anche io con ottimi risultati per ora, ma secondo me il più lo fa la dieta (almeno per quanto riguarda gli addominali).
> 
> Esercizio preferito? Io adoro le trazioni e la panca piana. Le trazioni mi piace farle con presa larga e prona, sento i dorsali che lavorano a bomba.



La monofrequenza e la multifrequenza addominale sono entrambe teorie valide, in fondo è solo una questione di stimoli e percentuale di fibre bianche/rosse del soggetto. Io personalmente ho fatto un periodo di multifrequenza esagerata (6 volte alla settimana) ed è stato controproducente. Ho seguito un periodo di monofrequenza, ed è stato controproducente, ma è troppo soggettiva la cosa: un mio amico, in palestra, fa 5 volte a settimana e sembra uscito dal film 300. Dipende da come strutturi alla fine, visto che l'addome (dopo i gemelli, personalmente) è probabilmente il muscolo più complesso da allenare, fra i principali.

Per ora le soluzioni da 3/4 volte a settimana mi soddisfano, ma sto lavorando monco a causa del problema che dicevo.
Quando tornerò in forma dal punto di vista osseo, penso ripercorrerò la strada delle 2 sedute alla settimana: una con sovraccarichi seri e poche ripetizioni, l'altra con superserie scariche ad alte ripetizioni.


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Molto dipende anche dagli altri esercizi che compongono il tuo allenamento. Negli stacchi, per esempio, solleciti molto l'addominale. Io li allenerei o in mono (come sto facendo ora) oppure due volte alla settimana, con distanza di 3-4 giorni tra una sessione e l'altra. E poi, come ho detto, molto dipende dalla dieta. 
I polpacci invece ora non li sto allenando perchè sto facendo appunto il ciclo russo, però solitamente li alleno due volte a settimana perchè hanno una rapida capacità di recupero, magari al lunedì e al venerdì.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2012)

Mah la complementarità svolta dall'addome in tanti esercizi come stacchi e squat mi ha sempre lasciato piuttosto perplesso, sebbene sia più che reale il lavoro che svolgono a livello di equilibrio. E' che sono molto scettico per quel che riguarda i risultati. Ad ogni modo nel bodybuilding, così come in molte altre cose, ci sono poche verità assolute, quindi parto dal presupposto "se una cosa funziona, falla".


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Si alla fine è importante anche affidarsi alle proprie sensazioni. Adesso volevo costruirmi qualcosa per fare le dips


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2012)

Per le dips versione tricipiti bastano due sgabelli.
Per quelle pettorali io mi sono arrangiato coi ganci per sostenere il bilanciere della mia panca.
Comunque se hai un rack con due serie di forature avanti e indietro alla giusta distanza, con due bilancieri hai un bel paio di parallele.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Settembre per me è il mese dei superset alternati allo stripping (tempo riposo tra le serie 2').
> 
> Giorno 1
> [Panca piana (8rip) e croci 30° (8rip)] x 3 serie
> ...



E le gambe e i deltoidi posteriori?


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Infatti avevo in mente una cosa del genere (comunque si, intendo quelle per il petto  )
Poi col tempo volevo anche creare un qualcosa per fare la lat machine, anche se la vedo dura, più che altro perchè ogni volta dovrei star lì a legare i dischi.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Infatti avevo in mente una cosa del genere (comunque si, intendo quelle per il petto  )
> Poi col tempo volevo anche creare un qualcosa per fare la lat machine, anche se la vedo dura, più che altro perchè ogni volta dovrei star lì a legare i dischi.



Guarda, per me una volta che hai disposizione le trazioni, il rematore, le scrollate, una panca su cui fare le estensioni e un angolo in cui simulare una t-bar, hai già tutto quello che ti serve e anche di più.


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Si, se lo faccio è per renderla un po' più accogliente, magari quando qualche mio amico c'ha voglia di usarla.
Ora vado ad allenarmi


----------



## alexrossonero (30 Agosto 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E le gambe e i deltoidi posteriori?



Volare prono seduto.
Ho delle gambe spaventose, gioco a calcio da 20 anni, a tuttoggi. Preferisco evitare, al momento, di sollecitarle ulteriormente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

cmq a me fanno ridere quelli di Mr. Olympia...con tutti quei muscoli si credono imbattibili, per farli piangere basta un ragazzo di 70 kg che conosce un po' le arti marziali


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> cmq a me fanno ridere quelli di Mr. Olympia...con tutti quei muscoli si credono imbattibili, per farli piangere basta un ragazzo di 70 kg che conosce un po' le arti marziali


Cosa c'entra?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Cosa c'entra?



per dire che si credono super uomini quando non lo sono, soprattutto perchè c'è chi usa sostanze illegali


----------



## andre (30 Agosto 2012)

Non sono super-uomini? Coleman, per dirti, fa panca piana con 230 kg e squatta con 360 mi pare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

possono alzare anche 1000 kg ma quasi tutti (per non dire tutti) prendono sostanze illegali...io stimo molto di più i grandi delle arti marziali (anche se pure lì c'è chi prende porcherie)


----------



## alexrossonero (30 Agosto 2012)

Sono due sport diversi, con obiettivi diversi; imparagonabili. Coleman non è strutturato per combattere, come un karateka non è fatto per alzare kg. Si può preferire l'uno o l'altro sport, in base a gusti personali. Per me l'importante è star bene con sè stessi.


----------



## Morto che parla (30 Agosto 2012)

Io continuo a NON ritenere il bodybuilding, a nessun livello, uno sport.
A qualsiasi livello lo vedo come una forma mentis, una filosofia di vita (nel senso meno spirituale del termine): fino a quando sei entro un certo limite, è un equilibrio mentale che ti permette di prendere piena coscienza del tuo corpo. Oltre, beh...


----------



## esjie (30 Agosto 2012)

E' uno sport estetico, come il pattinaggio artistico e ginnastica ritmica, solo che la routine non è tutto.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (30 Agosto 2012)

troppo muscolosi poi è pure brutto da vedere...gente come Jay Cutler sono spaventosi


----------



## Canonista (31 Agosto 2012)

Io avevo sentito di una sostanza allo stato liquido che serviva a dare forma (solo forma, stile protesi, non maggiore capacità di contrazione e quindi forza) al muscolo ma cancerogena per l'organismo. Avevo letto che molti di loro la usavano e si sono dovuti operare d'urgenza per rimuoverla.

Però penso che queste siano più situazioni di bodybuilder di basso profilo e professionalità.


----------



## esjie (31 Agosto 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Io avevo sentito di una sostanza allo stato liquido che serviva a dare forma (solo forma, stile protesi, non maggiore capacità di contrazione e quindi forza) al muscolo ma cancerogena per l'organismo. Avevo letto che molti di loro la usavano e si sono dovuti operare d'urgenza per rimuoverla.
> 
> Però penso che queste siano più situazioni di bodybuilder di basso profilo e professionalità.



Il Synthol, più che dare forma deforma, basta cercare su Google.

P.S.: Spero che le prossime pagine non si degenerino in discussioni futili su muscoli o non muscoli, arti marziali, bello, brutto, doping. Qua si parla di pesi, allenamenti, forza, dieta.


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Il Synthol, più che dare forma deforma, basta cercare su Google.
> 
> P.S.: Spero che le prossime pagine non si degenerino in discussioni futili su muscoli o non muscoli, arti marziali, bello, brutto, doping. Qua si parla di pesi, allenamenti, forza, dieta.


Ecco, infatti. Era proprio questo il senso del topic.
Inizio io a cambiare discorso.
Cibo preferito dopo allenamento? Io banana+albumi oppure le whey


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

sisi ragazzi avete ragione sono stato io a cambiare discorso...cmq tornando al Topic che dieta mi consigliate? fra qualche giorno torno in palestra dopo 1 anno e mezzo di Stop
ovviamente per fare massa


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

che massimali hai, innanzitutto?


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Agosto 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sisi ragazzi avete ragione sono stato io a cambiare discorso...cmq tornando al Topic che dieta mi consigliate? fra qualche giorno torno in palestra dopo 1 anno e mezzo di Stop
> ovviamente per fare massa



Intanto devi ricondizionare per una settimana o due il corpo. In questa fase la dieta conta pochino.
Poi devi calcolare il tuo fabbisogno energetico quotidiano, e metterti a dieta ipercalorica fino a quando vorrai stare in massa.
Colazione-Spuntino-Pranzo-Merenda-Cena-Pre nanna.
In ognuno deve esserci una fonte proteica, a colazione e prima di dormire di quelle a lento rilascio come quelle del latte. C'è chi dice che servono almeno 2grammi di proteine per kg corporeo ma a mio avviso basta anche poco sopra 1,5.
Quanto vuoi andare in ipercalorica, lo deciderai tu: ricorda comunque che in massa prenderai del grasso, vedi tu quanto pensi di poter sgrassare successivamente, perchè non è facile togliere grasso senza perdere muscolo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> che massimali hai, innanzitutto?



Non riesco a vedere nessi diretti con la dieta. Hai una teoria al riguardo?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

1.75 x 60 kg

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Intanto devi ricondizionare per una settimana o due il corpo. In questa fase la dieta conta pochino.
> Poi devi calcolare il tuo fabbisogno energetico quotidiano, e metterti a dieta ipercalorica fino a quando vorrai stare in massa.
> Colazione-Spuntino-Pranzo-Merenda-Cena-Pre nanna.
> In ognuno deve esserci una fonte proteica, a colazione e prima di dormire di quelle a lento rilascio come quelle del latte. C'è chi dice che servono almeno 2grammi di proteine per kg corporeo ma a mio avviso basta anche poco sopra 1,5.
> Quanto vuoi andare in ipercalorica, lo deciderai tu: ricorda comunque che in massa prenderai del grasso, vedi tu quanto pensi di poter sgrassare successivamente, perchè non è facile togliere grasso senza perdere muscolo.


mmm...vabbè un po' di grasso non è che fa male, la dieta quindi conta tantissimo per fare massa


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non riesco a vedere nessi diretti con la dieta. Hai una teoria al riguardo?


Non c'entra con la dieta, però se ha dei massimali bassi è inutile fare un ciclo di massa, almeno per come la vedo io. 
Massimali dico in panca, squat e stacco. Se non li sai, quanto facevi di panca le ultime volte?


----------



## esjie (31 Agosto 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Non c'entra con la dieta, però se ha dei massimali bassi è inutile fare un ciclo di massa, almeno per come la vedo io.
> Massimali dico in panca, squat e stacco. Se non li sai, quanto facevi di panca le ultime volte?



Però è inutile fare poche ripetizioni con cariconi, se oltre a essere un grissino è pure un anno che nn fa niente. Cmq sì, in questo momento potrebbe anche non preoccuparsi più di tanto nell'alimentazione perchè parte da zero, già dopo un mese vedrà cambiamenti.


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Però è inutile fare poche ripetizioni con cariconi, se oltre a essere un grissino è pure un anno che nn fa niente. Cmq sì, in questo momento potrebbe anche non preoccuparsi più di tanto nell'alimentazione perchè parte da zero, già dopo un mese vedrà cambiamenti.


Se è proprio all'inizio dopo il ri-condizionamento può provare una scheda in multifrequenza. In teoria, se non va a cedimento, dovrebbe comunque aumentare qualcosina a livello di massimali.


----------



## iceman. (31 Agosto 2012)

Semplice curiosita' visto che non sono del giro, ma se uno si allena e mangia di tutto a qualsiasi ora e quando gli capita, non diventa grosso lo stesso? Ho capito che la dieta e' importante ma non diventa una cosa abbastanza rigida da seguire poi? Cioe' a me a lungo andars stuferebbe...

vabbe' altra cosa che volevo chiedervi..sempre per curiosita' visto che preferisco il nuoto alla palestra, i piegamenti sulle braccia (le flessioni) , come vanno eseguite? vedo gente che mette mani storte, piedi uniti o stsaccati, spalle in avanti, boh non ho mai capito la posizione corretta..quindi come vanno fatte? Sento conoscenti o leggo anche su internet che fanno serie da 50/70 ..secondo me se fatte come si devono..manco a 30 arrivano..


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Agosto 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 1.75 x 60 kg
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Sei un hp -15. Se vuoi fare bodybuilding semiserio, ne hai da kg da mettere su, quindi non preoccuparti. Anzi, a occhio, all'inizio farai una fatica del diavolo a mangiare a sufficienza.

Comunque sì, se vuoi fare massa (ma se vuoi fare TUTTO, in realtà) la dieta è importantissima.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> Non c'entra con la dieta, però se ha dei massimali bassi è inutile fare un ciclo di massa, almeno per come la vedo io.
> Massimali dico in panca, squat e stacco. Se non li sai, quanto facevi di panca le ultime volte?



Se ha dei massimali bassi farà un ciclo forza (non incompatibile con un ciclo massa), ma comunque dovrà fare una ipercalorica.
Forza e normo/ipocalorica non vanno d'accordo.



Comunque, e questo vale per tutto il discorso, dipende da "cosa" vuole chi fa palestra.
C'è gente che non ha mai fatto un ciclo forza ed ha più massa, "debolmente".
C'è gente che ha fatto massa un mese e poi si è ammazzata come definizione, perchè voleva fare il modello molto secco.
Dipende.


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Agosto 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Semplice curiosita' visto che non sono del giro, ma se uno si allena e mangia di tutto a qualsiasi ora e quando gli capita, non diventa grosso lo stesso? Ho capito che la dieta e' importante ma non diventa una cosa abbastanza rigida da seguire poi? Cioe' a me a lungo andars stuferebbe...
> 
> vabbe' altra cosa che volevo chiedervi..sempre per curiosita' visto che preferisco il nuoto alla palestra, i piegamenti sulle braccia (le flessioni) , come vanno eseguite? vedo gente che mette mani storte, piedi uniti o stsaccati, spalle in avanti, boh non ho mai capito la posizione corretta..quindi come vanno fatte? Sento conoscenti o leggo anche su internet che fanno serie da 50/70 ..secondo me se fatte come si devono..manco a 30 arrivano..



Capitolo dieta: se mangi 3 volte al giorno pasta e ti alleni a sangue non diventi grosso. Diventi grasso. Senza entrare nel campo degli amminoacidi, sostanze (ovviamente LEGALI) in polvere etc, al muscolo servono le proteine. Quindi, se mangi bistecche per 3.000kcal (trascuriamo tutti i problemi di salute che potrebbero subentrare) diventi grosso, se mangi pane per 3.000kcal diventi grasso.

Questione meccaniche di allenamento. Di push up esistono una miriadi di varianti, anche solo cercando su internet troverai un sacco di immagini e video. Per la questione "ripetizioni", se vuoi fare massa (ma pure definizione), non serve a molto fare 50/60 rep (per il petto poi lasciamo perdere). Quello al massimo è per l'elasticità.


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

Serie da 50-70 ripetizioni di flessioni non sono impensabili, almeno, per quanto mi riguarda, io ci riesco.
Comunque fabry comincia a calcolare il tuo metabolismo basale, ovvero quanto consumi al giorno (a livello calorico) e da lì poi puoi tracciare una dieta tipo, aggiungendo un surplus calorico, che è appunto quello che ti farà crescere. In genere cerca di fare 5-6 pasti al giorno, evita i cho la sera magari. Dopo allenamento proteine a rapida assimilazione e zuccheri idem, così anche la mattina.
In genere una buona dieta dovrebbe essere 50% cho, 30% grassi e 20%pro. Se vuoi puoi invertire le percentuali di grassi e pro, vedi tu, io mi tengo al massimo sui 2gr per kg corporeo di proteine


----------



## alexrossonero (31 Agosto 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> Semplice curiosita' visto che non sono del giro, ma se uno si allena e mangia di tutto a qualsiasi ora e quando gli capita, non diventa grosso lo stesso? Ho capito che la dieta e' importante ma non diventa una cosa abbastanza rigida da seguire poi? Cioe' a me a lungo andars stuferebbe...
> 
> vabbe' altra cosa che volevo chiedervi..sempre per curiosita' visto che preferisco il nuoto alla palestra, i piegamenti sulle braccia (le flessioni) , come vanno eseguite? vedo gente che mette mani storte, piedi uniti o stsaccati, spalle in avanti, boh non ho mai capito la posizione corretta..quindi come vanno fatte? Sento conoscenti o leggo anche su internet che fanno serie da 50/70 ..secondo me se fatte come si devono..manco a 30 arrivano..



Per quanto riguarda la prima parte, non è mangiando cosa capita e quando capita che si riesce a fare massa. Necessitiamo di ogni macronutriente ma in percentuali diverse. Poi esistono diverse tipologie per ognuno di essi, che fanno più o meno bene. La dieta dovrebbe essere un sano stile di vita di tutti, a prescindere dal tipo di attività fisica, ma in tanti la trascurano. Per quanto riguarda la rigidità, esserlo eccessivamente diventa controproducente secondo me: concedersi qualche piatto più "ricco", magari durante le feste, non implica nulla di negativo, anzi!

I piegamenti hanno tante varianti. Diciamo che le regole di base dei classici piegamenti a terra sono quelle di mantenere il **** leggermente sollevato (non troppo) e le spalle basse, mantenere lo stesso assetto sia in fase di risalita che in quello di discesa. Quando sei petto a terra, dovresti sentire le scapole vicine. Il movimento deve essere lento e controllato. Probabilmente quelli che fanno 70 piegamenti a terra le fanno velocemente e non eseguono un movimento completo. Altrimenti, sono delle bestie.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

si certo non è che mi preoccupo della dieta, prima devo rimettermi in forma...quando avevo iniziato a fare palestra dopo 1 mesetto già si vedeva qualche risultato (sarà soprattutto perchè sono magro, ad esempio la costola già si era messa a posto)

cmq un po' me la ricordo la scheda era tipo:
- 10 minuti di Cyclette/Tapirulan
- Chest Press pettorali 3 serie da 15 (20 kg mettevo)
- un altra volta Chest Press 3 serie da 15
- vertical row 3 serie da 15 (45 kg)
- Lat Machine 3 serie da 15 (50 kg)
- Flessioni 3 serie da 15
- trazioni alla sbarra sempre 3 serie da 15
altre 2-3 cose che non so i nomi

grazie per i consigli


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

facevi trazioni in 3x15?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

15 ripetizioni, 3 serie, in totale 45


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

E' tanto, io non ce la farei credo a fare 3 serie da 15 ripetizioni


----------



## Doctore (31 Agosto 2012)

colazione:
una tazza di latte con una manciata e mezza di cereali(quelli normali dove c e il gallo )
Pranzo:
80 g di pasta con sugo semplice e un contorno tipo un grigliato misto(zucchine,patate,peperoni,melenzane)con un pizzico di sale/spinaci.
pomeriggio:
Yougurt e una banana o frutta in generale principalmente pesche.
Cena:
Bresaola con insalata pomodori e qualche scaglia di parmiggiano e un cucchiaio d'olio d oliva/In alternativa 2 hamburger di tacchino con realtivo contorno spinaci o grigliato di verdure o insalata con pomodori.
Questa Dieta e' integrata da attivita fisica principalmente da bicicletta o cyclette 40 min al giorno...fino a questo momento ho perso 16 kg.A breve andro in palestra(voglioammazzarmi di pesi ma anche sciogliere ancora un po di grasso )e vorrei sapere dagli esperti se la dieta sopra descritta e' sufficente o totalmente sbagliata.


----------



## alexrossonero (31 Agosto 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> 15 ripetizioni, 3 serie, in totale 45



Che tipo di presa? Cambia molto.

La prona con impugnatura larga, moooolto più faticosa rispetto all'inversa ma rende un sacco di più. 45 ripetizioni riesco anche a farle, ma in più di 3 serie.


----------



## alexrossonero (31 Agosto 2012)

Doctore ha scritto:


> colazione:
> una tazza di latte con una manciata e mezza di cereali(quelli normali dove c e il gallo )
> Pranzo:
> 80 g di pasta con sugo semplice e un contorno tipo un grigliato misto(zucchine,patate,peperoni,melenzane)con un pizzico di sale/spinaci.
> ...



Presumo sia solo un esempio! Per l'attività che fai ora va' più che bene, visto che il tuo intento mi pare sia quello di perdere peso.
Quando andrai in palestra, se vorrai metter su anche un pò di massa magra, dovrai modificarla.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

la presa è inversa però quando scendevo con le braccia rimanevo a metà sennò col cavolo che ci riuscivo...mi piaceva tantissimo questo esercizio
ecco un video
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jeVsMHDIWvY


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

Si questa presa è più semplice perchè utilizzi anche i bicipiti. Se fai la presa prona e larga, come dice alex, senti lavorare solo i dorsali praticamente. Io di solito quando ho le braccia completamente distese mi fermo per uno o due secondi e poi mi tiro su, cerco di chettare il meno possibile, infatti faccio serie da 4x5-4x6 per non andare a cedimento.


----------



## esjie (31 Agosto 2012)

Mi sembrava strano ne facessi 3x15 e poi rowing machine e lat machine con 40-50 chili 

Falle complete, si deve lavorare quasi sempre col ROM completo. Quando lavoravo in palestra l'anno scorso c'era un ragazzo fuori di testa, tipico esempio di tutto muscoli niente cervello, però bonaccione. Arrivava a caricare più chili possibile sul bilanciere per lo squat, siccome c'erano solo 4 dischi da 20, il resto tutto 10 o 5, arrivava ad esaurire la lunghezza del bilanciere . Era arrivato a circa 150-160, però più caricava meno si accosciava, tra un po' staccava il bilanciere e basta


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Mi sembrava strano ne facessi 3x15 e poi rowing machine e lat machine con 40-50 chili
> 
> Falle complete, si deve lavorare quasi sempre col ROM completo. Quando lavoravo in palestra l'anno scorso c'era un ragazzo fuori di testa, tipico esempio di tutto muscoli niente cervello, però bonaccione. Arrivava a caricare più chili possibile sul bilanciere per lo squat, siccome c'erano solo 4 dischi da 20, il resto tutto 10 o 5, arrivava ad esaurire la lunghezza del bilanciere . Era arrivato a circa 150-160, però più caricava meno si accosciava, tra un po' staccava il bilanciere e basta


Eje cosa mi consigli nei giorni off come pre-nanna? Lo yogurt greco lo mangio solo nei giorni on, costa troppo altrimenti...
Io pensavo a parmigiano o ricotta, però volevo qualche consiglio


----------



## esjie (31 Agosto 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Eje cosa mi consigli nei giorni off come pre-nanna? Lo yogurt greco lo mangio solo nei giorni on, costa troppo altrimenti...
> Io pensavo a parmigiano o ricotta, però volevo qualche consiglio



Boh...
Premetto che l'alimentazione è il mio campo debole, cmq yogurt greco cos'è? Sarebbero i fiocchi di latte? Hai mai provato quelli Exquisia? Costano poco. Credo l'importante sia non attingere da fonti di carboidrati, dei quali in teoria ti saresti dovuto ingozzare durante la giornata. Io di solito mangio frutta o yogurt (il fruttosio non è l'amido). Se vuoi proteine direi che van bene latticini come la ricotta o carne magra o pesce che sia affettato o in scatola.
Mangiare sempre latticini alla notte è una rottura, se poi non sei agonista...potresti variare con la frutta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Mi sembrava strano ne facessi 3x15 e poi rowing machine e lat machine con 40-50 chili
> 
> Falle complete, si deve lavorare quasi sempre col ROM completo. Quando lavoravo in palestra l'anno scorso c'era un ragazzo fuori di testa, tipico esempio di tutto muscoli niente cervello, però bonaccione. Arrivava a caricare più chili possibile sul bilanciere per lo squat, siccome c'erano solo 4 dischi da 20, il resto tutto 10 o 5, arrivava ad esaurire la lunghezza del bilanciere . Era arrivato a circa 150-160, però più caricava meno si accosciava, tra un po' staccava il bilanciere e basta



rowing machine no, non so neanche che cosa è...lat machine si confermo non mi sembra di esagerare, anche perchè non sono il tipo che fa cavolate del genere


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Boh...
> Premetto che l'alimentazione è il mio campo debole, cmq yogurt greco cos'è? Sarebbero i fiocchi di latte? Hai mai provato quelli Exquisia? Costano poco. Credo l'importante sia non attingere da fonti di carboidrati, dei quali in teoria ti saresti dovuto ingozzare durante la giornata. Io di solito mangio frutta o yogurt (il fruttosio non è l'amido). Se vuoi proteine direi che van bene latticini come la ricotta o carne magra o pesce che sia affettato o in scatola.
> Mangiare sempre latticini alla notte è una rottura, se poi non sei agonista...potresti variare con la frutta.


Gli exquisa li avevo provati ma proprio non ce la faccio a mangiarli.
Lo Yogurt Greco è uno yogurt particolare, sono 170 gr per vasetto e i valori (per 170 gr) sono 18 pro e 6 cho mi pare (0 grassi).
Di solito mangio anche della frutta secca come noci, anacardi o mandorle. Mi sa che andrò di ricotta e parmigiano almeno per un po'.
Post wo invece secondo vanno bene banana+whey?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

secondo voi, per fare massa quanto è importante la dieta?


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)




----------



## esjie (31 Agosto 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Gli exquisa li avevo provati ma proprio non ce la faccio a mangiarli.
> Lo Yogurt Greco è uno yogurt particolare, sono 170 gr per vasetto e i valori (per 170 gr) sono 18 pro e 6 cho mi pare (0 grassi).
> Di solito mangio anche della frutta secca come noci, anacardi o mandorle. Mi sa che andrò di ricotta e parmigiano almeno per un po'.
> Post wo invece secondo vanno bene banana+whey?



Secondo me sì. Cmq ragazzi una cosa che ho capito è che dovremo farci meno fisse sull'alimentazione. Il corpo è una macchina strana che si autoregola, secondo me non è tanto importante quello che mangi dopo l'allenamento, è importante che mangi bene durante la giornata. Le whey se le prendi anche la mattina invece che dopo allenamento non cambia niente, parere mio.
Per dire, da un mese e mezzo mangio anche carboidrati la sera, quasi tutte le sere (grissini). Non mi pare di essere ingrassato un filo, ho preso forse un chiletto o 2 all'inizio quando facevo pesi estensivi (molte ripetizioni), non mi sento nemmeno maggiori energie in allenamento(vero che al momento non faccio una **** tutto il giorno, quindi non ho un metro di paragone).


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Secondo me sì. Cmq ragazzi una cosa che ho capito è che dovremo farci meno fisse sull'alimentazione. Il corpo è una macchina strana che si autoregola, secondo me non è tanto importante quello che mangi dopo l'allenamento, è importante che mangi bene durante la giornata. Le whey se le prendi anche la mattina invece che dopo allenamento non cambia niente, parere mio.
> Per dire, da un mese e mezzo mangio anche carboidrati la sera, quasi tutte le sere (grissini). Non mi pare di essere ingrassato un filo, ho preso forse un chiletto o 2 all'inizio quando facevo pesi estensivi (molte ripetizioni), non mi sento nemmeno maggiori energie in allenamento(vero che al momento non faccio una **** tutto il giorno, quindi non ho un metro di paragone).



In parte concordo, però alcune linee-guida secondo me sono da seguire, come i carbo la sera; da quando li ho tolti ho notato un netto miglioramento.


----------



## esjie (31 Agosto 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> In parte concordo, però alcune linee-guida secondo me sono da seguire, come i carbo la sera; da quando li ho tolti ho notato un netto miglioramento.



Anch'io da quando ho scoperto di essere celiaco, smisi quasi di mangiare pane, e in poco tempo persi 4-5 kg che manco mi ero accorto di aver di troppo. Per dimagrire sicuramente son da ridurre, però per mettere su massa secondo me son da mangiare pure la sera. Ovviamente la quota maggiore rimane durante la giornata.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

eje io sull'alimentazione ho chiesto perchè in 1 anno e mezzo ne ho visti pochi di risultati (andavo 3 giorni a settimana, ok che non mi ammazzavo in palestra però non ci andavo neanche piano, e non facevo nessuna dieta) 
sono cresciuti abbastanza i pettorali (perchè ero fissato con le flessioni) e un po' i bicipiti


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

La dieta è importantissima fabry, per ogni tipo di allenamento, che sia definizione, massa, forza o mantenimento


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

speriamo che si vedranno i risultati, adesso è meglio che penso a recuperare una forma accettabile


----------



## andre (31 Agosto 2012)

quando l'hai messa giù postala che ti diamo qualche consiglio


----------



## Fabry_cekko (31 Agosto 2012)

Ok grazie! cmq tanto per dirvi, prima andavo in una palestra grande (c'erano delle segretarie troppo fighe) istruttori bravi, simpatici, però solo dopo 1 anno mi hanno chiesto di mangiare tanto e bene


----------



## Morto che parla (31 Agosto 2012)

L'unica cosa su cui "non transigo" sull'alimentazione è il legame fra Kcal e proteine con lo scopo di massa o definizione.
Ne ho lette di ogni: "non si possono assumere più di x grammi di proteine per pasto" (non dimostrato), è importante mangiare prima di fare l'allenamento (non dimostrato) e tante altre.
Alla fine l'unico metodo sicuro è PROVARE.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> E' tanto, io non ce la farei credo a fare 3 serie da 15 ripetizioni



Scusa quanto fai di rematore, a KG?
E' che mi sembra strano, è vero che tanti hanno difficoltà di carattere tecnico con questo esercizio, però in fondo son solo 3 serie. A fare una pausa di un minuto e mezzo fra una e l'altra ho visto tanta gente farne anche di più.
Io stesso che non sono un fenomeno facevo 4x12 con cavigliere di appesantimento da 2kg l'una...


----------



## andre (1 Settembre 2012)

Rematore vado sui 45-50 kg.
Le trazioni dipendono tanto anche dal tipo di presa e dall'esecuzione, fatte male te ne faccio pure 20 volendo XD


----------



## Morto che parla (1 Settembre 2012)

No ma di massimale intendo, sul rematore. Presa prona.


----------



## andre (1 Settembre 2012)

Non ne ho idea, mai provato il massimale nel rematore. Quando ho finito il ciclo di forza ti faccio sapere


----------



## Fabry_cekko (1 Settembre 2012)

siete delle bestie


----------



## andre (1 Settembre 2012)

Comunque di solito non uso la presa prona perchè sollecito troppo i deltoidi


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> siete delle bestie



?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (2 Settembre 2012)

no per dire che fate tanto...


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Ho trovato solo ora questo topic.

Io faccio palestra da 4 anni ormai, prima ero un fuscello di 58 KG praticamente invisibile, ora peso 75 KG.
Essendo di costituzione magra tendo a crescere lentamente ma in modo "pulito" quindi mettendo subito KG di massa magra.
L'obbiettivo che ho è sempre quello di crescere in termini di massa. Ora però sono in una fase di stallo, cosa consigliate?


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2012)

Potresti provare a fare qualche ciclo di forza per aumentare i kg, sicuramente dopo metterai più massa. Usi già qualche integratore?


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ho trovato solo ora questo topic.
> 
> Io faccio palestra da 4 anni ormai, prima ero un fuscello di 58 KG praticamente invisibile, ora peso 75 KG.
> Essendo di costituzione magra tendo a crescere lentamente ma in modo "pulito" quindi mettendo subito KG di massa magra.
> L'obbiettivo che ho è sempre quello di crescere in termini di massa. Ora però sono in una fase di stallo, cosa consigliate?



E' un po' pochino, messa così.

Altezza?
Scheda tipo?
Massimali?
Dieta?
Obiettivo finale in termini di volumi e peso?
Da quanto tempo sei in stallo?
- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> no per dire che fate tanto...



Mah, alla fine, almeno per me, si tratta di 40/45 minuti 5 volte a settimana al massimo...


----------



## alexrossonero (2 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ho trovato solo ora questo topic.
> 
> Io faccio palestra da 4 anni ormai, prima ero un fuscello di 58 KG praticamente invisibile, ora peso 75 KG.
> Essendo di costituzione magra tendo a crescere lentamente ma in modo "pulito" quindi mettendo subito KG di massa magra.
> L'obbiettivo che ho è sempre quello di crescere in termini di massa. Ora però sono in una fase di stallo, cosa consigliate?



Lo stallo è in genere dovuto ad un'assuefazione del corpo ad un certo tipo di allenamento ed a un certo tipo di dieta. Il mio consiglio molto generico non conoscendo come ti alleni e quanto, è quello di stravolgere entrambi; devi trovare, insieme a chi ti segue, un metodo nuovo, un programma alternativo. Il segreto è variare continuamente, testare, sperimentare. A volte anche dedicarsi per un certo periodo ad un altro tipo di sport dà nuovi stimoli al corpo per crescere.


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Il problema è che nella mia città le attrezzature e le palestra sono buone, ma non c'è nessun trainer che possa seguirti seriamente quindi faccio sempre un po' da me leggendo su internet o informandomi in vari modi.

I risultati ci sono eccome ci mancherebbe me lo dicono tutti, ma vorrei fare quel salto di qualità in piu.

Sono alto 1.80 per 75KG. Difficilmente diventerò "grosso", sono molto definito muscolarmente.
Vorrei almeno mettere altri 5 KG.
Da Ottobre vorrei cominciare a prendere integratori, cosa consigliate oltre alle whey?

Come carichi di solito faccio questi detto molto sommariamente

Panca piana arrivo sui 72.5 KG in media, 3x8.
Poi le distensioni coi manubri uso quelli da 26kg, mentre per le croci quelli da 16kg.
Per il dorso vado sui 65KG di Lat Machine e 60 di Pulley
Sulle spalle Lento Avanti sui 55 KG oppure coi manubri uso quelli da 24KG.
Per le braccia vado con i 14-16KG di manubri per i bicipiti (curl) oppure 30KG di Curl Bilanciere.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che nella mia città le attrezzature e le palestra sono buone, ma non c'è nessun trainer che possa seguirti seriamente quindi faccio sempre un po' da me leggendo su internet o informandomi in vari modi.
> 
> I risultati ci sono eccome ci mancherebbe me lo dicono tutti, ma vorrei fare quel salto di qualità in piu.
> 
> ...



Così già ci sono un po' di informazioni in più.
Andre e Alex hanno già dato consigli preziosi, ossia
1) Forza-->Massa-->Definizione
2) Shock, perchè se il corpo va in supercompensazione non cresci più.
Mi sembra anche strano (non prenderla male, anzi) dirti queste cose, visto che fai da quattro anni di palestra.

Già il fatto che sei passato da 58 a 75 non è mica robetta eh, poi tutto sommato non sei altissimo, quindi a meno che tu non abbia tanta massa grassa (ma da come ne parli direi di no) direi che grosso già lo sei.

Ad ogni modo:
A) Io gli integratori non li prendo. I miei integratori si chiamano tonno, bresaola, albume. Ma sono scelte, ognuno prende quello che vuole, ci mancherebbe.
B) Servirebbe una *scheda un filo più completa*, cioè, va bene che fai 3x8 con 72 e mezzo di piana, ma poi? Hai mai provato i tuoi massimali?

Diciamo che in linea di massima, a meno che tu non abbia puntato molto sul volume, con quei carichi non vedo grande "forza". Probabilmente, come dice andre, dovresti puntare su quello, magari con un modello bill starr, però prima vorrei vedere la tua scheda.


----------



## alexrossonero (2 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> A) Io gli integratori non li prendo. I miei integratori si chiamano tonno, bresaola, albume. Ma sono scelte, ognuno prende quello che vuole, ci mancherebbe.



Condivido assolutamente questa scelta.
Ragazzi, se seguite una dieta varia e completa, il vostro corpo non ha bisogno di nient'altro per crescere e stare bene.


----------



## esjie (2 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Il problema è che nella mia città le attrezzature e le palestra sono buone, ma non c'è nessun trainer che possa seguirti seriamente quindi faccio sempre un po' da me leggendo su internet o informandomi in vari modi.
> 
> I risultati ci sono eccome ci mancherebbe me lo dicono tutti, ma vorrei fare quel salto di qualità in piu.
> 
> ...



Squat non lo fai?


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2012)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Condivido assolutamente questa scelta.
> Ragazzi, se seguite una dieta varia e completa, il vostro corpo non ha bisogno di nient'altro per crescere e stare bene.



Io integro solo con le whey post wo perchè non ho voglia e tempo ogni volta di cucinarmi gli albumi di fretta. E' più per una questione di tempo che altro


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Io integro solo con le whey post wo perchè non ho voglia e tempo ogni volta di cucinarmi gli albumi di fretta. E' più per una questione di tempo che altro



Hai mai provato gli albumi pastorizzati? Li vendono a litrate, li sbatti in padella e in 30 secondi li infili in un frullatore. In 3 minuti netti hai un frullato bello e pronto al gusto che vuoi.


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Hai mai provato gli albumi pastorizzati? Li vendono a litrate, li sbatti in padella e in 30 secondi li infili in un frullatore. In 3 minuti netti hai un frullato bello e pronto al gusto che vuoi.


Di solito mi prendevo quelli da 500ml e me ne facevo 250/300 ml a volta. Però li cuocevo e ci vuole un po', soprattutto perchè faccio due frittate separate, altrimenti viene uno schifo. Ma tu li bevi crudi?


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Ok a breve scrivo la scheda che di solito ho seguito quest'Estate.


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2012)

ma dai,gli albumi sono una roba atroce ragazzi. credo che della spazzatura frullata abbia un sapore migliore...mi direte "chi se ne frega del sapore,devo crescere",ma a tutto c'è un limite...le whey costano poco,e non servono di eccessiva qualità. non solo non tocca cucinarle,ma neanche dover vomitare.


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ma dai,gli albumi sono una roba atroce ragazzi. credo che della spazzatura frullata abbia un sapore migliore...mi direte "chi se ne frega del sapore,devo crescere",ma a tutto c'è un limite...le whey costano poco,e non servono di eccessiva qualità. non solo non tocca cucinarle,ma neanche dover vomitare.



le prendo proprio per questo dex 
te quali prendi? io ho provato le pharmapure, ora che le ho finite ho ordinato le optimum nutrition gold. gusto: double chocolate


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Di solito mi prendevo quelli da 500ml e me ne facevo 250/300 ml a volta. Però li cuocevo e ci vuole un po', soprattutto perchè faccio due frittate separate, altrimenti viene uno schifo. Ma tu li bevi crudi?



No crudi no, vorrei evitare la salmonella . Ne metto, a occhio, 200ml per volta in una padella larga, a fuoco vivace, e li tengo su mescolando continuamente, così non si attaccano, per un minuto o due. Quando sono bianchi bianchi li tolgo, ancora liquidi, e li sbatto nel frullatore con ghiaccio latte e un frutto (banana, lamponi, ribes, oggi provo pesca mi sa). Ad andare proprio piano è pronto in 4 minuti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> ma dai,gli albumi sono una roba atroce ragazzi. credo che della spazzatura frullata abbia un sapore migliore...mi direte "chi se ne frega del sapore,devo crescere",ma a tutto c'è un limite...le whey costano poco,e non servono di eccessiva qualità. non solo non tocca cucinarle,ma neanche dover vomitare.



Beh a parte che puoi "dolcificarli" come vuoi (ho anche provato la menta zero, è una bomba), ma comunque a me onestamente non dispiace affatto il sapore di albume


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No crudi no, vorrei evitare la salmonella . Ne metto, a occhio, 200ml per volta in una padella larga, a fuoco vivace, e li tengo su mescolando continuamente, così non si attaccano, per un minuto o due. Quando sono bianchi bianchi li tolgo, ancora liquidi, e li sbatto nel frullatore con ghiaccio latte e un frutto (banana, lamponi, ribes, oggi provo pesca mi sa). Ad andare proprio piano è pronto in 4 minuti.



Non sembra male, però ne viene fuori tantissimo no? Poi non mi sembra il massimo della leggerezza xD


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Faccio uno split A-B-C

Petto
Panca Piana 4x8 70kg
Distensioni manubri panca inclinata 4x8 24kgx24kg
Croci manubri panca inclinata 4x8 16x16
Bicipiti
Curl manubri alternato 3x8 16x16
Panca Scott 3x8 30kg
Curl ai cavi concentrato 3x8 50kg

Dorsali
Trazioni alla sbarra 3x8 metto 5kg di zavorra
Pulley rematore 3x8 60kg
Lat machine dietro 3x8 65kg
Tricipiti
Parallele o French Press (30kg) 3x8
Dips tra due panche con la zavorra da 20kg 3x12
Push down 3x8 (35kg)

Gambe
Squat 4x8 (75kg di piu non metto perche ho problemini alla schiena quindi punto sull'esecuzione)
Leg Press 4x8 (55kg ma è una vecchia pressa con le carrucole quindi il peso lascia il tempo che trova)
Leg extension 4x8 (70kg)
Leg curl polpacci 3x12 (50kg)
Spalle
Lento Avanti 3x8 (55kg)
Arnold Press 3x8 (14x14kg)
Alzate laterali 3x8 (10x10kg)


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> le prendo proprio per questo dex
> te quali prendi? io ho provato le pharmapure, ora che le ho finite ho ordinato le optimum nutrition gold. gusto: double chocolate


anch'io ho provato le pharmapure per un buon periodo,alla fragola..decenti,si sciolgono bene e costano poco. quelle che hai preso tu adesso sono probabilmente le migliori whey sulla piazza...io al momento sto usando un blend per motivi di dieta,quindi roba che mi dia un rilascio graduale di pro nel sangue...piglio il myofusion hydrolize della gaspari,mi aspettavo di meglio ma è decente

- - - Aggiornato - - -



sheva90 ha scritto:


> .......


di norma dorsali vanno con bicipiti


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Non sembra male, però ne viene fuori tantissimo no? Poi non mi sembra il massimo della leggerezza xD



Spesso questa, con l'aggiunta di un 100 gr di pollo o tonno, è la mia cena 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> anch'io ho provato le pharmapure per un buon periodo,alla fragola..decenti,si sciolgono bene e costano poco. quelle che hai preso tu adesso sono probabilmente le migliori whey sulla piazza...io al momento sto usando un blend per motivi di dieta,quindi roba che mi dia un rilascio graduale di pro nel sangue...piglio il myofusion hydrolize della gaspari,mi aspettavo di meglio ma è decente
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Adesso, non facciamo volare parole grosse...


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2012)

boh io gli albumi non riesco proprio a mandarli giù,come tanti che conosco...posso metterci sopra anche la nutella che mi viene da rimettere.


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2012)

sheva hai dei buoni carichi a livello di kg. secondo me dovresti togliere un esercizio per bicipiti e uno per i tricipiti e spremerli bene negli altri due esercizi che fai. altro consiglio: i fondamentali falli a basse ripetizioni, 5x6 per esempio, in questo modo puoi aumentare il carico e dare un diverso tipo di stress alle fibre muscolari.


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Spesso questa, con l'aggiunta di un 100 gr di pollo o tonno, è la mia cena
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...


ho scritto di norma infatti  e ripeto,DI NORMA è cosi..


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2012)

dex ma le pro a rilascio graduale quando le prendi?


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> dex ma le pro a rilascio graduale quando le prendi?


a colazione perchè fino a pranzo non posso mangiar nulla. ma dopo l'allenamento van comunque benissimo


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Faccio uno split A-B-C
> 
> Petto
> Panca Piana 4x8 70kg *Prova un 5x5 o un 6x4, con carico superiore*
> ...



A me sembra buona, ma ogni quanto la cambi. Se posso permettermi (naturalmente è un parere) ti ho fatto un paio di modifiche in grassetto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> ho scritto di norma infatti  e ripeto,DI NORMA è cosi..



........ehm......scusa, ma direi di no


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> a colazione perchè fino a pranzo non posso mangiar nulla. ma dopo l'allenamento van comunque benissimo



secondo me dopo allenamento è meglio utilizzare pro veloci, così come i carbo.
quelle a lento rilascio sono ottime come pre nanna o come hai detto tu se non puoi mangiare per un certo periodo di tempo.


----------



## Dexter (2 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> secondo me dopo allenamento è meglio utilizzare pro veloci, così come i carbo.
> quelle a lento rilascio sono ottime come pre nanna o come hai detto tu se non puoi mangiare per un certo periodo di tempo.


sisi ma infatti dopo allenamento le whey sono le più indicate...ma per ragioni di praticità utilizzo il blend un po' per tutto,che non va bene come le whey ma va bene uguale 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> ........ehm......scusa, ma direi di no


dipende anche dal tipo di allenamento. in quello di sheva che è monofrequenza,per esempio,dorso e bicipiti in giorni diversi ha poco senso perchè rischia l'affaticamento. in linea generale petto-tricipiti dorso-bicipiti è una regola condivisa da tutti,poi,ripeto,dipende dl tipo di allenamento e dai risultati che vede su di se..


----------



## andre (2 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> sisi ma infatti dopo allenamento le whey sono le più indicate...ma per ragioni di praticità utilizzo il blend un po' per tutto,che non va bene come le whey ma va bene uguale
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



quoto dexter, in monofrequenza di solito i bicipiti li abbino anche io al dorso, e questa scelta è dovuta al tipo di esercizi che inserisco nella scheda. se per esempio quando fai il dorso fai anche le trazioni supine, a quel punto ti conviene allenare i bicipiti lo stesso giorno. 
dipende tutto dalla scelta degli esercizi secondo me


----------



## esjie (2 Settembre 2012)

Se ti limiti nello Squat più di tanto non andrai lontano. Che problemini avresti alla schiena? Magari lo fai male, con la schiena in cifosi e ti fa male.


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Ho una scogliosi che non vorrei aggravare, perciò preferisco fare magari piu ripetizioni ma non aumentare eccessivamente sulla schiena.
Lo squat è importante ma non penso sia tutto.

Grazie per i consigli, vedrò di eliminare un esercizio per le braccia spremenedole di piu.
Il fatto è che per mesi seguo sempre la stessa split, cambio ovviamente gli esercizi però vorrei fare un programma diverso anche per avere piu stimoli, magari una programmazione invernale a medio termine.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> sisi ma infatti dopo allenamento le whey sono le più indicate...ma per ragioni di praticità utilizzo il blend un po' per tutto,che non va bene come le whey ma va bene uguale
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Scusami se risulto noioso, non voglio minimamente fare polemica, ma fare in monofrequenza abbinamenti di muscoli sinergici nella stessa seduta NON è la norma. E' un'opzione, certamente, ma non è che uno in monofrequenza solitamente fa Petto-Tric-Spalle e Dorso-Bic. Per dire, io, come tanti, uso la multifrequenza solo per limitati periodi dell'anno (2, 3 mesi al max) e il resto lo faccio in mondo. Beh, praticamente mai, se non in rari casi, ho splittato i sinergici insieme.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> quoto dexter, in monofrequenza di solito i bicipiti li abbino anche io al dorso, e questa scelta è dovuta al tipo di esercizi che inserisco nella scheda. se per esempio quando fai il dorso fai anche le trazioni supine, a quel punto ti conviene allenare i bicipiti lo stesso giorno.
> dipende tutto dalla scelta degli esercizi secondo me



Sì ma appunto, dipende da come uno VUOLE fare. Se fai le trazioni, i bicipiti li fai praticamente sempre, così come la Tbar o il rematore. Ma è proprio per quello che uno potrebbe volerli splittare, in mono. Un muscolo piccolo, come il bicipite, o i tricipiti, non hanno bisogno di una settimana intera per recuperare. Se quindi tu fai in mono Lunedi dorso e giovedì i bicipiti, è come se avessi "allenato una volta e mezza", passatemi il termine, i bicipiti.


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ho una scogliosi che non vorrei aggravare, perciò preferisco fare magari piu ripetizioni ma non aumentare eccessivamente sulla schiena.
> Lo squat è importante ma non penso sia tutto.
> 
> Grazie per i consigli, vedrò di eliminare un esercizio per le braccia spremenedole di piu.
> Il fatto è che per mesi seguo sempre la stessa split, cambio ovviamente gli esercizi però vorrei fare un programma diverso anche per avere piu stimoli, magari una programmazione invernale a medio termine.



Se hai problemi alla schiena, prima di fare sul serio, fatti vedere da un medico dello sport.
Se poi non vuoi caricare troppo di squat, puoi sempre farlo su una gamba sola con lo squat bulgaro


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se hai problemi alla schiena, prima di fare sul serio, fatti vedere da un medico dello sport.
> Se poi non vuoi caricare troppo di squat, puoi sempre farlo su una gamba sola con lo squat bulgaro


Si già fatto, mi ha detto semplicemente di non sforzare troppo squat e stacchi vari...
Per il resto avendo 22 anni ormai la colonna è definita e miracoli non se ne possono piu fare.

Per il nuovo metodo di allenamento cosa consigliate? Sempre obiettivo massa


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Si già fatto, mi ha detto semplicemente di non sforzare troppo squat e stacchi vari...
> Per il resto avendo 22 anni ormai la colonna è definita e miracoli non se ne possono piu fare.
> 
> Per il nuovo metodo di allenamento cosa consigliate? Sempre obiettivo massa



Mai provato il Bill Starr 5x5? Al posto dello squat normale farei il rumeno, oppure semplicemente carica meno.


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mai provato il Bill Starr 5x5? Al posto dello squat normale farei il rumeno, oppure semplicemente carica meno.



Esatto faccio cosi.
Il BillStar lo provai, ma il 5x5 mi consigliate di applicarlo su quanti esercizi?


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Esatto faccio cosi.
> Il BillStar lo provai, ma il 5x5 mi consigliate di applicarlo su quanti esercizi?



Tutti i fondamentali: panca, rematore, lento, squat etc. 
Tra l'altro, nulla ti vieta di farlo ibrido e concentrarti solo su determinate zone (che so, hai il petto indietro rispetto al resto del corpo, "Starrizzi" il petto e il resto continui in mono).
Per mettere su massa servono più calorie e più peso da tirare su, fondamentalmente (sebbene anche qui, va beh..). Ergo se vuoi tirare su più roba devi essere più forte. Ergo per diventare più forte servono esercizi FONDAMENTALI con basse ripetizioni e tanto recupero, se poi lo fai progressivo col Bill Starr in multifrequenza fai sia forza che massa.
Prova a mettere giù qualcosa tu a tuo gusto, e ne discutiamo se vuoi.


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

*Petto*
Panca Piana 5x5
Distensioni manubri panca inclinata 4x8
Croci manubri panca inclinata 3x10
*Bicipiti*
Curl bilanciere 5x5
Curl manubri alternato 4x8


*Dorsali*
Trazioni alla sbarra 3x8
rematore con manubrio 5x5
Lat machine dietro 3x8
pulley basso 3x8
*Tricipiti*
French Press 5x5
Dips tra due panche con la zavorra da 20kg 3x12

*
Gambe*
Squat 5x5
Leg Press 3x8
Leg extension 3x8
Leg curl polpacci 3x12 (50kg)
*Spalle*
Lento Avanti 5x5
Arnold Press 3x12
Alzate laterali 3x12

Che dite?


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

Ma così, immagino, sarebbe in mono. Sbaglio?


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma così, immagino, sarebbe in mono. Sbaglio?



Scusa l'ignoranza ma che intendi per Mono?


----------



## Morto che parla (2 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Scusa l'ignoranza ma che intendi per Mono?



Monofrequenza significa che fai un distretto muscolare una volta a settimana.
Multifrequenza che fai un distretto muscolare più volte a settimana.

Il bill star prevede una multifrequenza, tipo

Lunedì:
Panca piana 5x5
Squat 5x5
Rematore bilanciere 5x5
Lento Avanti 5x5
French press 5x5

Mercoledì
Dips 3x10
Trazioni 4xmax
Alzate laterali 4x10
Fly 3x10
Curl Bilanciere 4x10
Calf Raise 5x20

Venerdì
Panca piana 5x5
Squat 5x5
Rematore bilanciere 5x5
Lento Avanti 5x5
French press 5x5

E la settimana dopo fai lunedì e venerdì quello che hai fatto mercoledì.
Questa è una multifrequenza.


----------



## sheva90 (2 Settembre 2012)

Ho capito, si io ho sempre allenato in monofrequenza, però se cambiare vuol dire dare stimoli perchè no... cosa consigli?


----------



## esjie (2 Settembre 2012)

Mica si aggrava la scoliosi a fare squat e stacchi, forse più facile che lo faccia il rematore anzi. Di solito si sconsigliano questi esercizi per non caricare eccessivamente sui lombari, ma questa dovrebbe essere la regola per tutto. Ma non aggrava la scoliosi.


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ho capito, si io ho sempre allenato in monofrequenza, però se cambiare vuol dire dare stimoli perchè no... cosa consigli?



Prova a mettere giù una scheda tipo tu e poi proviamo a lavorarci su. Non lo dico per fare il difficile, ma in primis tu sai quali esercizi ti piacciono e quali no, quali puoi fare e quali no, quali ti riescono e quali no. Secondariamente, se la fai tu prendi dimestichezza e saprai organizzare le variazioni al programma indipendentemente dal nostro intervento.


----------



## sheva90 (3 Settembre 2012)

L'ho già postata prima ma è mono.

Per la Multi non ho idea non saprei come muovermi


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Settembre 2012)

Proviamo a fare così:
Una multi spesso viene proposta in 2/3 split, farla in 4 risulta frequentemente troppo stressante per i muscoli, senza dar loro il tempo di recuperare. Esistono molti tipi di multi, come modello ABA. Quello che va valutato è capire se andare a cedimento (tendenzialmente lo sconsiglio) oppure no, visto che non hai una settimana intera di recupero per i muscoli. Solitamente prevalgono gli esercizi fondamentali, che permettono carichi importanti (visto che sovente la multifrequenza viene fatta per aumentare la massa).
Ti propongo un po' di modelli, su cui puoi lavorare:
Upper-Lower--> Una seduta fai Petto-Schiena-Tric-Spalle-Bic e nell'altra fai Gambe e Addome.
Spinta- Trazione---> Si spiega da solo, in base agli esercizi che scegli.
Full Body---> Fai tutti i muscoli, tutte le volte
Pesante-Leggero---> Alterni i carichi così da avere una seduta pesante e una leggera
Basse ripetizioni-Alte ripetizione---> Anche qui, si spiega da solo.

Prova, è un giochino alla fine. Vai un po' a sensazione, chiediti se puoi riuscire a farla o no, valutando l'economia della settiman


----------



## sheva90 (3 Settembre 2012)

Quindi dovrei provarli un po tutti per diverse settimane?


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Settembre 2012)

No, scegli tu cosa ti piace


----------



## sheva90 (3 Settembre 2012)

Ok fino a quando non va via completamente l'estate continuo col classico 3x8 modellato coi vostri consigli. Da fine settembre parto col BillStar, che dici?


----------



## Morto che parla (3 Settembre 2012)

Puoi provare quando vuoi.

Io, partendo dai miei recenti problemi personali, oggi provo a vedere se riesco a cominciare il mio ciclo ibrido Forza e Massa. Se non mi riesce la panca, resto sui sistemi che seguo ora.


----------



## Dexter (3 Settembre 2012)

è un periodo che sono in fase di stallo con il peso...non riesco ad alzare più di tanto i carichi...che mi consigliate? sto seguendo un multifrequenza aba attualmente!


----------



## andre (3 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> è un periodo che sono in fase di stallo con il peso...non riesco ad alzare più di tanto i carichi...che mi consigliate? sto seguendo un multifrequenza aba attualmente!



qualche ciclo di forza, poche reps senza cedimento...
ci sono vari cicli come il bill starr, il ciclo russo, il korte o altri


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2012)

Oggi ricomincio


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Oggi ricomincio



Che allenamento seguirai?


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Settembre 2012)

PowaMod


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

Io domani finisco la seconda settimana di ciclo russo, mi sa che la settimana del 6x6 80%rm sarà durissima


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Io domani finisco la seconda settimana di ciclo russo, mi sa che la settimana del 6x6 80%rm sarà durissima



Quanto recuperi?


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Quanto recuperi?



Lo schema è questo:
6 x 3 @80% #2’
6 x 4 @80% #2’
6 x 5 @80% #3’
6 x 6 @80% #4’
5 x 5 @85% #4’
4 x 4 @90% #4’
3 x 3 @95% #4’
2 x 2 @100% #4’


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Lo schema è questo:
> 6 x 3 @80% #2’
> 6 x 4 @80% #2’
> 6 x 5 @80% #3’
> ...



Quanto ti dura il workout?


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Quanto ti dura il workout?


Con tutti i complementari mi dura più e meno 60 minuti, per ora. 
La settimana del 6x6 ti van via 40 minuti solo per il 6x6 e il 6x2 e quindi penso durerà di più


----------



## esjie (4 Settembre 2012)

Io mi son fatto l'idea che per migliorare di forza non basta più una progressione lineare settimana per settimana, bisogna sempre fare del lavoro generale col 60-70% di 1RM, bassa intensità, facile, ma non troppo, recuperi bassi, ampio buffer. Invece le giornate hard con poche ripetizioni ci sono sempre tutte le settimane (eccetto quelle di ricondizionamento), partendo da un 90% circa facile facile con super buffer fino ad arrivare nel giro di boh, 2-3 mesi ai propri personali.
La prossima stagione nei limiti del possibile proverò questo approccio, anche se mi sarà difficile non essendo i pesi la parte principale.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Che allenamento seguirai?



Non sono un cultore del fisico come voi 

Faccio roba normale, lavoro aerobico, lat machine, chest press, addominali, lavoro coi manubri etc etc


----------



## BB7 (4 Settembre 2012)

raga oggi mi sono iscritto in palestra, inizio domani. Farò un mese per provare un pò com'è, quindi intanto mi chiedevo se avete qualche consiglio base giusto per sapere cosa mi attende il primo giorno... ditemi le vostre esperienze e sparate qualche consiglio (;


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

Sicuramente il tuo personal trainer ti darà una scheda e un tipo di dieta, quando te le ha date prova a postarle qui.
Comunque qual'è il tuo obiettivo? Sport precedenti? Peso, ecc.?


----------



## BB7 (4 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Sicuramente il tuo personal trainer ti darà una scheda e un tipo di dieta, quando te le ha date prova a postarle qui.
> Comunque qual'è il tuo obiettivo? Sport precedenti? Peso, ecc.?




Il mio obbiettivo è pompare la parte superiore del corpo... sono messo abbastanza bene sopratutto nella parte inferiore dato che ho fatto 8 anni di calcio. Ho 19 anni e peso 84 chili (devo dimagrire un pò ma ci metto poco) e la mia idea era quella di lavorare praticamente solo sulla parte superiore del corpo, invece per la parte inferiore penso una corsetta basti... Cmq non sono messo male come busto e come spalle, solo che intendo mettere massa specialmente sulle braccia e nei pettorali. La mia idea è quella di andare 5 volte a settimana e penso un'oretta al giorno... cmq domani vedrò meglio col trainer. Per adesso chiedevo solo i vostri consigli base... cioè voi il primo giorno come vi siete trovati eccetera


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Il mio obbiettivo è pompare la parte superiore del corpo... sono messo abbastanza bene sopratutto nella parte inferiore dato che ho fatto 8 anni di calcio. Ho 19 anni e peso 84 chili (devo dimagrire un pò ma ci metto poco) e la mia idea era quella di lavorare praticamente solo sulla parte superiore del corpo, invece per la parte inferiore penso una corsetta basti... Cmq non sono messo male come busto e come spalle, solo che intendo mettere massa specialmente sulle braccia e nei pettorali. La mia idea è quella di andare 5 volte a settimana e penso un'oretta al giorno... cmq domani vedrò meglio col trainer. Per adesso chiedevo solo i vostri consigli base... cioè voi il primo giorno come vi siete trovati eccetera



Qualche consiglio te lo posso dare, almeno per darti un'idea di quello che può essere un programma per mettere massa.
Personalmente ti consiglio di allenare anche le gambe, che tutti sottovalutano, ma sono molto importanti. Lo squat, per esempio, che è un esercizio principalmente per le parta inferiore del corpo, stimola incredibilmente l'ormone del GH e soprattutto di permette di lavorare con carichi importanti, fondamentali per mettere massa e stimolare la crescita muscolare. La corsetta che vorresti fare, probabilmente causerebbe l'effetto contrario, ovvero la perdita di massa muscolare (anche se questo dipende dall'intensità della corsa).
L'ideale per la una scheda di massa è allenarsi 3 o 4 volte a settimana. 
Puoi scegliere tra monofrequenza (alleni un muscolo solo una volta alla settimana) o la multifrequenza (alleni un muscolo più volte a settimana). In generale ti consiglio di andare in palestra 3-4 volte la settimana per permettere ai muscoli di recuperare pienamente.
Altra cosa fondamentale: la dieta. Per mettere massa devi mangiare più di quello che consumi, inevitabilmente metterai un po' di grasso, quindi scegli se asciugarti prima di incominciare il ciclo di massa o farlo dopo


----------



## BB7 (4 Settembre 2012)

Ok grazie, cmq per la corsetta se serve a dimagrire meglio ancora perchè giocando a calcio ho i polpacci e il resto davvero ben messi quindi va bene se calano un pò. Per quanto riguarda le frequenze anche se non ne so niente penso che opterò per la multifrequenza. Sono molto curioso di sapere riguardo alla dieta cosa mi consigliate di mangiare eccetera... cmq tenete conto che avendo giocato per molti anni a calcio ho un metabolismo davvero veloce (anche se mangio dolci tutto il giorno non ingrasso) quindi per quanto riguarda la perdita di peso non penso sia un grosso problema dato che inizierò a non mangiare più dolci e altro. Cmq ditemi voi qualche alientazionie buona eccetera


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Qualche consiglio te lo posso dare, almeno per darti un'idea di quello che può essere un programma per mettere massa.
> Personalmente ti consiglio di allenare anche le gambe, che tutti sottovalutano, ma sono molto importanti. Lo squat, per esempio, che è un esercizio principalmente per le parta inferiore del corpo, stimola incredibilmente l'ormone del GH e soprattutto di permette di lavorare con carichi importanti, fondamentali per mettere massa e stimolare la crescita muscolare. La corsetta che vorresti fare, probabilmente causerebbe l'effetto contrario, ovvero la perdita di massa muscolare (anche se questo dipende dall'intensità della corsa).
> L'ideale per la una scheda di massa è allenarsi 3 o 4 volte a settimana.
> Puoi scegliere tra monofrequenza (alleni un muscolo solo una volta alla settimana) o la multifrequenza (alleni un muscolo più volte a settimana). In generale ti consiglio di andare in palestra 3-4 volte la settimana per permettere ai muscoli di recuperare pienamente.
> Altra cosa fondamentale: la dieta. Per mettere massa devi mangiare più di quello che consumi, inevitabilmente metterai un po' di grasso, quindi scegli se asciugarti prima di incominciare il ciclo di massa o farlo dopo



Non posso che sottoscrivere. Soprattutto l'ultima parte.


----------



## esjie (4 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> raga oggi mi sono iscritto in palestra, inizio domani. Farò un mese per provare un pò com'è, quindi intanto mi chiedevo se avete qualche consiglio base giusto per sapere cosa mi attende il primo giorno... ditemi le vostre esperienze e sparate qualche consiglio (;



Ti fa compilare una scheda di anamnesi (oppure la compila lui). Poi ti mette alla cyclette o al tapis a fare 10 minuti di riscaldamento, poi ti fa fare qualcosa tipo 3x10 per ogni macchina, farai chest press, shoulder press, lat machine o rowing machine, poi forse anche bicipiti e tricipiti, poi altri 5 minuti di tappeto e ci vediamo la prossima.


----------



## andre (4 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ok grazie, cmq per la corsetta se serve a dimagrire meglio ancora perchè giocando a calcio ho i polpacci e il resto davvero ben messi quindi va bene se calano un pò. Per quanto riguarda le frequenze anche se non ne so niente penso che opterò per la multifrequenza. Sono molto curioso di sapere riguardo alla dieta cosa mi consigliate di mangiare eccetera... cmq tenete conto che avendo giocato per molti anni a calcio ho un metabolismo davvero veloce (anche se mangio dolci tutto il giorno non ingrasso) quindi per quanto riguarda la perdita di peso non penso sia un grosso problema dato che inizierò a non mangiare più dolci e altro. Cmq ditemi voi qualche alientazionie buona eccetera



In generale, per una dieta di massa, dovresti calcolare il tuo fabbisogno calorico quotidiano (metabolismo basale, ovvero quello che consumeresti senza fare nulla, trovi metodi su vari siti). A quel fabbisogno aggiungi un surplus calorico di 300-400 Kcal.
Cerca di fare 5-6 pasti durante il giorno, prediligi fonti proteiche come albumi, carni bianche e rosse, pesci (anche grassi, come il salmone e lo sgombro), formaggi magri (yogurt greco, ricotta). Per i carbo cerca di assumerli con basso IG (indice glicemico) durante i vari pasti e ad alto IG a colazione e post allenamento. Per i grassi invece prediligi quelli vegetali, olio, frutta secca, ecc.
Poi se fai qualche ricerca trovi tutto 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



esjie ha scritto:


> Ti fa compilare una scheda di anamnesi (oppure la compila lui). Poi ti mette alla cyclette o al tapis a fare 10 minuti di riscaldamento, poi ti fa fare qualcosa tipo 3x10 per ogni macchina, farai chest press, shoulder press, lat machine o rowing machine, poi forse anche bicipiti e tricipiti, poi altri 5 minuti di tappeto e ci vediamo la prossima.



Quoto, per questo mi alleno a casa. Da me in palestra non capivano nulla


----------



## BB7 (4 Settembre 2012)

Grazie mille raga domani vi faccio sapere


----------



## Morto che parla (4 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> In generale, per una dieta di massa, dovresti calcolare il tuo fabbisogno calorico quotidiano (metabolismo basale, ovvero quello che consumeresti senza fare nulla, trovi metodi su vari siti). A quel fabbisogno aggiungi un surplus calorico di 300-400 Kcal.
> Cerca di fare 5-6 pasti durante il giorno, prediligi fonti proteiche come albumi, carni bianche *e rosse*, pesci (anche grassi, come il salmone e lo sgombro), formaggi magri (yogurt greco, ricotta). Per i carbo cerca di assumerli con basso IG (indice glicemico) durante i vari pasti e ad alto IG a colazione e post allenamento. Per i grassi invece prediligi quelli vegetali, olio, frutta secca, ecc.
> Poi se fai qualche ricerca trovi tutto
> 
> ...




Se è possibile, meglio limitarle le carni rosse.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2012)

La spalla l'altro giorno ha retto. Quindi, amen, ci provo, al massimo riparto con un programma vecchio incentrato su altro.

Modello AAA per le prime due settimane, poi ABA con B da inserie

Panca piana bilanciere 6x6
Dips petto 2xmax
Rematore bilanciere 6x6
Scrollate 4x15
French Press 5x6
Curl con bilanciere 5x6
Alzate laterali (alternato con le fly a seconda della seduta) 4x12

Vediamo come si sviluppa...


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La spalla l'altro giorno ha retto. Quindi, amen, ci provo, al massimo riparto con un programma vecchio incentrato su altro.
> 
> Modello AAA per le prime due settimane, poi ABA con B da inserie
> 
> ...



anche io ho problemini alla spalla sinistra, l'altro giorno mentre facevo le trazioni mi è ceduta e mi son dovuto fermare. 
la french press stai attento a farla che dicono sia rischioso per le articolazioni dei gomiti, io ormai l'ho abolita dai miei allenamenti.


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> anche io ho problemini alla spalla sinistra, l'altro giorno mentre facevo le trazioni mi è ceduta e mi son dovuto fermare.
> la french press stai attento a farla che dicono sia rischioso per le articolazioni dei gomiti, io ormai l'ho abolita dai miei allenamenti.



La faccio con movimento controllato in slow, senza caricare eccessivamente.
La spalla, lasciamo perdere....è meglio....


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La faccio con movimento controllato in slow, senza caricare eccessivamente.
> La spalla, lasciamo perdere....è meglio....


sai più o meno di cosa si tratta alla spalla? e come te la sei infortunata?


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> sai più o meno di cosa si tratta alla spalla? e come te la sei infortunata?



Di fatto, ancora non si sa.
Probabilmente con la panca, ma non sono troppo sicuro.
Ho fatto un paio di settimane fa sia ecografia che radiografia, non esaustive. Il medico dello sport mi ha detto solo di "aspettare e non esagerare".
Problema portato avanti da marzo


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

potrebbe essere la panca a causa dell'iperestensione della spalla, ma adesso ne risenti quando fai panca?
altrimenti prova una presa più larga per scendere di meno sotto al parallelo


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2012)

Eh figliolo, già sperimentato, già visto...hai voglia...Pensa che la panca non l'ho eseguita più per 3 mesi...

Diagnosi, le più svariate: tendinite, lesione alla cuffia dei rotatori, contrattura al trapezio, conflitto sub acromiale...

L'unica cosa positiva è che il fastidio sta passando sempre di più, però chiaramente essendosi protratto così a lungo nel tempo, ci vado cauto.


----------



## Devil1899 (5 Settembre 2012)

Da ieri dopo la sosta del mese di agosto ho ricominciato la palestra, come pesano i manubri! hahaha
Fatto un po di tettorali e bicipidi, pensavo di sentire più male.
Adesso vado a fare gambe e tricipidi, in questo mese faccio poco per riattivare i muscoli.
P.S. il mio primo post nel forum .


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2012)

Devil1899 ha scritto:


> Da ieri dopo la sosta del mese di agosto ho ricominciato la palestra, come pesano i manubri! hahaha
> Fatto un po di tettorali e bicipidi, pensavo di sentire più male.
> Adesso vado a fare gambe e tricipidi, in questo mese faccio poco per riattivare i muscoli.
> P.S. il mio primo post nel forum .



BicipiTi e tricipiTi


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> BicipiTi e tricipiTi


e pettorali


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> e pettorali



No dai Tettorali ci sta tutto


----------



## Devil1899 (5 Settembre 2012)

primo post e già due errori di grammatica!


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2012)

Devil1899 ha scritto:


> primo post e già due errori di grammatica!



Tranquillo


----------



## prebozzio (5 Settembre 2012)

Tettorali è una roba EPICA, la userò di sicuro


----------



## Pedrosa (5 Settembre 2012)

Io faccio palestra per il potenziamento muscolare d'inverno e qualche richiamo in estate


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

Susu postate i vostri allenamenti che siamo curiosi


----------



## BB7 (5 Settembre 2012)

Raga sono appena tornato dalla mia prima giornata di palestra. Non ho fatto robe troppo dure anche perchè i primi giorni devo riscaldare i muscoli perchè era da un pò che non facevo sport. Cmq ora vi racconto che ho fatto e ditemi le vostre opinioni se vi va:

- Per prima cosa come riscaldamento ho fatto 12 min di Cyclette a livello 3
- Poi ho usato quel atrezzo che ti stendi e spingi con le gambe, ho fatto 3 serie da 12 con 80 kg se non erro.
- Poi ho usato quello che serve per riscaldare le braccia tipo bicicletta, 5 min a lv 2
- Dopo ho usato quel atrezzo che spingi dall'alto verso il basso con le braccia rimanendo seduto, ho fatto 3 serie da 10 con 25kg
- Dopo ho usato quello per i pettorali, 3 serie da 10 non mi ricordo il peso
- Poi ho fatto un esercizio seduto coi manubri, 3 serie da 10 con manubri da 8kg mi pare
- Poi ho usato quello che spingi dall'alto verso il basso come quello di prima solo che stavolta da in piedi e in modo da allenare i tricipiti, 3 serie da 12 con 20kg mi pare
- Poi ho fatto addominali, 3 serie da 15
- Infine ho fatto 15 min di camminata veloce sul tappeto elettrico

In generale non mi sento stanchissimo, però penso di dover/poter fare qualche esercizio in più per la parte superiore del corpo... Il trainer mi ha detto che domani faremo la scheda ecc...


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga sono appena tornato dalla mia prima giornata di palestra. Non ho fatto robe troppo dure anche perchè i primi giorni devo riscaldare i muscoli perchè era da un pò che non facevo sport. Cmq ora vi racconto che ho fatto e ditemi le vostre opinioni se vi va:
> 
> - Per prima cosa come riscaldamento ho fatto 12 min di Cyclette a livello 3
> - Poi ho usato quel atrezzo che ti stendi e spingi con le gambe, ho fatto 3 serie da 12 con 80 kg se non erro.
> ...



Fatti dire il nome dei vari esercizi perchè detti così potrebbero essere qualsiasi cosa 
Comunque giochi a calcio giusto? Se la risposta è si, puoi anche evitare tutto quel lavoro aerobico e fare solamente sessione di pesi


----------



## BB7 (5 Settembre 2012)

No a calcio giocavo fino all'anno scorso... ho giocato per 8-9 anni ma dall'anno scorso smesso e quindi niente allenamenti solo qualche partitella il weekend (; Per il nome degli esercizi penso che domani quando scriverò la scheda li saprò. Per la sessione pesi anche io penso che dovrei farne di più... sopratutto con manubri e panca.


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> No a calcio giocavo fino all'anno scorso... ho giocato per 8-9 anni ma dall'anno scorso smesso e quindi niente allenamenti solo qualche partitella il weekend (; Per il nome degli esercizi penso che domani quando scriverò la scheda li saprò. Per la sessione pesi anche io penso che dovrei farne di più... sopratutto con manubri e panca.



fossi in te mi focalizzerei sugli esercizi base, magari dillo anche al tuo personal trainer
i principali esercizi che ti consiglio per ogni parte del corpo sono:
stacchi--->per le gambe (femorali) e bassa schiena
lento avanti---> spalle e deltoidi in generale
squat---->gambe 
trazioni--->dorsali
panca piana--->petto
panca stretta---> tricipiti (ti permette di lavorare con carichi importante e stimola anche il petto)
rematore---> dorsali
curl con bilanciere---> bicipiti

secondo me una buona scheda dovrebbe comprendere questi esercizi più altri complementari, magari anche con macchine come la lat machine, il push down, ecc.


----------



## Canonista (5 Settembre 2012)

Ragazzi qualche dritta per esercizi con manubri (mi hanno regalato uno di quei kit buzzurri dai 2 ai 10 kg  ), a casa?
Come fare riscaldamento giusto per le braccia e una descrizione degli esercizi se possibile (e se non vi scoccio troppo)


----------



## BB7 (5 Settembre 2012)

Un'altra domanda raga: ho provato a calcolare il fabbisogno giornaliero di calorie in un paio di siti online, esce circa 3500 kcal. Però ora non so tradurre questo numero nella pratica essendo totalmente ignorante in fatto di alimentazione XD Quindi ora ditemi voi alcuni tra i cibi più comuni o che mangiate voi quante calorie hanno oppure consigliatemi cosa dovrei mangiare. Vi ricordo di nuovo che ho 19 anni, peso 84 kg e sono alto 180cm.


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi qualche dritta per esercizi con manubri (mi hanno regalato uno di quei kit buzzurri dai 2 ai 10 kg  ), a casa?
> Come fare riscaldamento giusto per le braccia e una descrizione degli esercizi se possibile (e se non vi scoccio troppo)



curl con manubri, kick back, curl a martello, alzate laterali, military press
ma ce ne sono tantissimi altri

- - - Aggiornato - - -



BB7 ha scritto:


> Un'altra domanda raga: ho provato a calcolare il fabbisogno giornaliero di calorie in un paio di siti online, esce circa 3500 kcal. Però ora non so tradurre questo numero nella pratica essendo totalmente ignorante in fatto di alimentazione XD Quindi ora ditemi voi alcuni tra i cibi più comuni o che mangiate voi quante calorie hanno oppure consigliatemi cosa dovrei mangiare. Vi ricordo di nuovo che ho 19 anni, peso 84 kg e sono alto 180cm.


mi sa che hai sbagliato a calcolarlo 
comunque ottime fonti di calorie le avevo scritto una o due pagine indietro.
prova a ricalcolare fabbisogno, è sicuramente sbagliato


----------



## BB7 (5 Settembre 2012)

Boh ho rifatto da QUESTO sito e mi esce 3358 kcal


----------



## Canonista (5 Settembre 2012)

A me esce 3608, devo mangiarmi un cervo al giorno? 

Comunque andre, gli esercizi in piedi è meglio farli con le gambe leggermente piegate o è la stessa cosa?


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Boh ho rifatto da QUESTO sito e mi esce 3358 kcal



ma le ore come le disponi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> A me esce 3608, devo mangiarmi un cervo al giorno?
> 
> Comunque andre, gli esercizi in piedi è meglio farli con le gambe leggermente piegate o è la stessa cosa?



pure te devi aver sbagliato qualcosa nel calcolo
per gli esercizi l'importante è che tieni la schiena nella sua posizione naturale e fletti leggermente le gambe, ma proprio leggermente


----------



## BB7 (5 Settembre 2012)

Io metto in questo ordine (ne ho provati anche altri ma il risultato è sempre quello):

11
6
2
3
1
1

Pure se cambio i dati viene sempre fuori intorno a 3400kcal


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi qualche dritta per esercizi con manubri (mi hanno regalato uno di quei kit buzzurri dai 2 ai 10 kg  ), a casa?
> Come fare riscaldamento giusto per le braccia e una descrizione degli esercizi se possibile (e se non vi scoccio troppo)



Ma quei 2 manubri sono montabili, cioè ne puoi far venire fuori uno da 19?
Se sì, a casa puoi fare spalle, bicipiti e tricipiti. Petto e Schiena con quella roba non le farai mai.
Se no.....eh....


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2012)

Coi manubri fai anche le croci, a mio giudizio uno degli esercizi complementari migliori con quell'attrezzo


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Un'altra domanda raga: ho provato a calcolare il fabbisogno giornaliero di calorie in un paio di siti online, esce circa 3500 kcal. Però ora non so tradurre questo numero nella pratica essendo totalmente ignorante in fatto di alimentazione XD Quindi ora ditemi voi alcuni tra i cibi più comuni o che mangiate voi quante calorie hanno oppure consigliatemi cosa dovrei mangiare. Vi ricordo di nuovo che ho 19 anni, peso 84 kg e sono alto 180cm.



Esistono centomila banche dati alimentari online, ma comunque basta guardare le etichette.
Forse ti può aiutare sapere che Proteine e Carboidrati danno circa 4 kcal per grammo, mentre i grassi circa 9.

Questa è una, ce ne sono tante http://www.valori-alimenti.com/


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

c'è una formula che semplifica il tutto.
fai altezza x altezza x 660, indicativamente dovrebbe aggirarsi sul tuo reale fabbisogno giornaliero.
1,8 x 1,8 x 660= 2140


----------



## Canonista (5 Settembre 2012)

Nooo forse capite male, il minimo è 2kg (la barra, il manubrio), il peso massimo è 10kg...sono quelle robe da 10 euro credo 

2 dischi da 2 e 4 da 1 per intenderci...

Morto, se no...?


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Coi manubri fai le croci, a mio giudizio uno degli esercizi migliori con quell'attrezzo



C'è un problema però, anzi, due.
In primis con quel peso puoi fare solo del pumping sfrenato, che ci sta, certamente, ma all'interno di un workout completo.
Se fai 6x6 di panca piana con 80/90kg e poi fai 4/5 serie di croci da 15 ripetizioni con 20kg, ci sta. Se però è l'unica cosa che puoi fare, onestamente lo vedo poco utile.
Secondariamente c'è un problema meccanico non da poco: eseguire le croci BENE, aprendo completamente il torace, porta le mani al di sotto del livello della schiena. Se provi a farlo su un pavimento, non ce la fai. Gli servirebbe quindi una panca o qualcosa di molto, molto, molto simile.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> Nooo forse capite male, il minimo è 2kg (la barra, il manubrio), il peso massimo è 10kg...sono quelle robe da 10 euro credo
> 
> 2 dischi da 2 e 4 da 1 per intenderci...
> 
> Morto, se no...?



Canonista....son quelli del decathlon ?


----------



## Livestrong (5 Settembre 2012)

Si, ho corretto con "complementari" quando ho visto il peso


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2012)

Comunque, "autoncensura", godo.
Finalmente ho ricominciato a lavorare BENE senza sentire male alla spalla.
33 serie di alto godimento ad intensità sostenuta, borsa dell'acqua calda in spalla, e via.


Canonista....http://www.decathlon.it/kit-20-kg-id_8018574.html ?


----------



## Canonista (5 Settembre 2012)

Sì, i dischi son quelli! Domyos...solo che è un kit con un manubrio solo


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Sì, i dischi son quelli! Domyos...solo che è un kit con un manubrio solo


cioè hai un manubrio solo?


----------



## Canonista (5 Settembre 2012)

Esatto, l'ha riportato mio fratello non so da dove (probabilmente dal Decathlon)


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Sì, i dischi son quelli! Domyos...solo che è un kit con un manubrio solo



Premessa: tu stai partendo da dove sono partito io, circa. Solo che io ne avevo due.

I tre comandamenti sulla Domyos.

Non avrai altri prodotti al di fuori della Domyos, che è vero per due ragioni: ottimo rapporto qualità prezzo, ma grande "fregatura", i dischi, così come i bilancieri, hanno un diametro di 28mm, mentre "i più" usano i 25mm. Ergo se pigli la roba domyos puoi metterci solo la roba domyos.

Non acquisterai prodotti Domyos invano, perchè ad oggi, dopo anni, non ho ancora trovato un prodotto loro che non mi soddisfa (ma bisogna saper scegliere, ovviamente)

Se acquisti ghisa, comprala gommata (ma questo vale un po' per tutte le marche).





Ora, detto questo, sarò brutale. Con 10 kg su un solo manubrio, diciamo, è come non averlo. Questo naturalmente se tu vuoi mettere su muscoli in maniera almeno semiseria. Dico che è come non averlo perchè fondamentalmente allora è meglio puntare su esercizi a corpo libero.


----------



## andre (5 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Esatto, l'ha riportato mio fratello non so da dove (probabilmente dal Decathlon)



ti conviene prenderne un altro


----------



## Pedrosa (5 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Un'altra domanda raga: ho provato a calcolare il fabbisogno giornaliero di calorie in un paio di siti online, esce circa 3500 kcal. Però ora non so tradurre questo numero nella pratica essendo totalmente ignorante in fatto di alimentazione XD Quindi ora ditemi voi alcuni tra i cibi più comuni o che mangiate voi quante calorie hanno oppure consigliatemi cosa dovrei mangiare. Vi ricordo di nuovo che ho 19 anni, peso 84 kg e sono alto 180cm.



Ciccione, io sono 1.86 x 73  scherzo ovviamente 
Comunque cavolo con 3500 mangia un bufalo


----------



## Canonista (5 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Premessa: tu stai partendo da dove sono partito io, circa. Solo che io ne avevo due.
> 
> I tre comandamenti sulla Domyos.
> 
> ...



Azz...la dura legge di Domyos 

Io boh, a parte una 10ina di mesi di kickboxe (qualche annetto fa) e un 4 anni da calciatore non ho fatto altro...
Di muscoli ne ho pochi, anche se ben definiti...di grasso praticamente non ne ho, sono 1.90 per 78-79, non peso praticamente un catso...e questo mi permetteva di avere la meglio nei combattimenti, soprattutto con i calci


----------



## BB7 (5 Settembre 2012)

Pedrosa ha scritto:


> Ciccione, io sono 1.86 x 73  scherzo ovviamente
> Comunque cavolo con 3500 mangia un bufalo



Si in effetti peso un pò ma non so dove stiano sti chili... non ho pancia, forse pochissimo nei fianchi e sempre poco nelle cosce boh xD


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Azz...la dura legge di Domyos
> 
> Io boh, a parte una 10ina di mesi di kickboxe (qualche annetto fa) e un 4 anni da calciatore non ho fatto altro...
> Di muscoli ne ho pochi, anche se ben definiti...di grasso praticamente non ne ho, sono 1.90 per 78-79, non peso praticamente un catso...e questo mi permetteva di avere la meglio nei combattimenti, soprattutto con i calci



Se vuoi mettere su muscoli, con la struttura che hai, in molti sintetizzerebbero tutto con un "Magna e spingi".


----------



## Devil1899 (6 Settembre 2012)

Rieccomi, posto la scheda che vorrei fare dopo avere riacceso la muscolatura (premetto che sono 6 anni che vado in palestra e ormai l'istruttore si è rassegnato e non mi fa più lui le schede).

3 settimane allenamento pieno ed 1 di scarico:

Lunedì (pettorali):
- riscaldamento, cavi da in piedi 3x15 (poco peso),
- aperture con manubri su panca piana 3x10,
- distensioni con manubri su panca piana 4x12-10-8-6 (piramidale),
- distensioni con manubri su panca inclinata 3x10-8-6 (piramidale),
- distensioni con manubri su panca declinata 3x10-8-6 (piramidale) in s.s. con cavi in piedi da sotto 3x10,
- pullover con manubrio 3x10 in s.s. con flessioni 3 serie sino esaurimento;

Martedì (gambe):
- riscaldamento, 2 serie di piegamenti liberi,
- leg-extension 3x15 (poco peso),
- squat 4x12-10-8-6 (piramidale),
- affondi con bilanciere 3x10 in alternativa stacchi da terra con manubri (dipende dalla giornata che ho),
- pressa da seduto 3x10-8-6 (piramidale),
- leg-curling 3x10,
- polpacci calf in piedi 3x12-10-8 (piramidale),
- polpacci calf da seduto 3x12-10-8 (piramidale);

Giovedì (braccia):
- riscaldamento ai cavi,
- flessioni con manubri tecnica 3x7 da ripetere 3 volte,
- flessioni alternate da in piedi con manubri 3x10,
- flessioni da in piedi con bilanciere angolato 3x10-8-6 (piramidale),
- flessioni ad un braccio ai cavi 3x10 in s.s. con concentrazione ad un braccio ai cavi in ginocchio 3x10,
(se mi avanza forza faccio anche delle flessioni da in piedi con manubri presa a martello 3x8),
- tricipiti alla lat machine 3x10,
- tricipiti, distensioni con manubrio a 90° 3x8,
- tricipiti, dip alle parallele 4x12-10-8-6 (piramidale); 

Venerdì (spalle e dorsali):
- riscaldamento con bastone,
- alzate laterali da in piedi 3x8,
- distensioni con manubri da seduto 3x10-8-6 (piramidale),
- alzate frontali ai cavi ad un braccio 3x10,
- trazioni al mento con bilanciere 3x12-10-8 (piramidale),
- rematore con manubri 4x12-10-8-6;
- trazioni alla sbarra 3 serie,
- pulley basso presa larga 3x10-8-6 (piramidale),
- lat pulley dietro nuca 3x10.

Naturalmente ogni allenamento 5 serie di addominali sino esaurimento (o quasi ) e 15-20 minuti di cardio a basso ritmo.
Poi a gennaio si cambia!


----------



## andre (6 Settembre 2012)

Devil1899 ha scritto:


> Rieccomi, posto la scheda che vorrei fare dopo avere riacceso la muscolatura (premetto che sono 6 anni che vado in palestra e ormai l'istruttore si è rassegnato e non mi fa più lui le schede).
> Naturalmente ogni allenamento 5 serie di addominali sino esaurimento (o quasi ) e 15-20 minuti di cardio a basso ritmo.
> Poi a gennaio si cambia!


a mio parere nella tua scheda c'è tanta, tanta confusione.
-lo split mi lascia un po' dubbioso perchè se giovedì fai tricipiti e bicipiti ad esaurimento, come fai il giorno dopo ad allenare dorsali e spalle coi doms alle braccia? 
-troppi esercizi per il petto (3 panche con manubri e nessuna con bilanciere)
-troppi esercizi per i bicipiti e tricipiti (5 esercizi per i bicipiti?)
-gli addominali tutti i giorni a esaurimento come fai ad allenarli pure il giorno dopo? io li lascerei riposare un po'
guardati bene i nomi degli esercizi, alcuni non esistono tipo le flessioni ad un braccio che fai per i bicipiti penso sia il curl.
comunque che risultati hai avuto in 6 anni?


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Settembre 2012)

Devil1899 ha scritto:


> Rieccomi, posto la scheda che vorrei fare dopo avere riacceso la muscolatura (premetto che sono 6 anni che vado in palestra e ormai l'istruttore si è rassegnato e non mi fa più lui le schede).
> 
> 3 settimane allenamento pieno ed 1 di scarico:
> 
> ...



Se posso darti il mio parere (chiaramente non è vangelo, poi fai quello che preferisci ).
Non mi piace lo split. Fai giovedì le braccia e il giorno dopo fai spalle e schiena, così non dai tempo a bicipiti e tricipiti di riposare a sufficienza.

19 serie per i pettorali mi sembrano veramente un'enormità. Ne basterebbero 12/14 secondo me.
Inoltre le aperture coi manubri (intendi le croci, sbaglio?) come primo esercizio non fanno lavorare il muscolo a dovere, è come se fosse un secondo riscaldamento. Comincerei con un fondamentale pesante (una panca piana con bilanciere) con tanto carico, per poi scalare con gli esercizi successivi.

Stesso discorso per le gambe, prima squat, poi estensioni.
Non ho capito cosa intendi con "stacchi da terra", se è lo stacco che conosco io, è principalmente schiena, non lo inserirei nel workout gambe.

Con "flessioni" intendi i push up o i curl? Non ho capito il workout braccia 

Le spalle, provale con più alte ripetizioni. Mediamente (il rapporto fibre rosse/bianche non è identico per tutti) reagiscono meglio.

Ma questa scheda la tieni fino a gennaio? 4 mesi? Mi sembra davvero, davvero, davvero tanto. Rischi che il corpo supercompensi e non reagisca più a dovere. Personalmente la scheda più lunga mai fatta l'ho tenuta 2 mesi, e già forse ho forzato. Io la cambierei più rapidamente.


----------



## Devil1899 (6 Settembre 2012)

Grazie dei consigli, credo allora di invertire il giovedì con il venerdì.
Forse la alleggerisco un po, tolgo le aperture per i pettorali (si sono le croci) e il curl (non ricordavo più il nome tecnico) con bilanciere angolato.

x Andre : gli addominali li faccio ad esaurimento il lunedì e il giovedì, gli altri allenamenti li faccio leggeri, il petto lo faccio solo con manubri visto che non si sono mai sviluppati facendoli con il bilanciere e devo dire che in poco tempo ho avuto buoni risultati. Ho cominciato a fare palestra per dimagrire (in tre anni sono passato da 110 kili a 85, sono alto 190 cm) e sono abbastanza soddisfatto del mio fisico.

x morto che parla : comincio con questo tipo di allenamento da ottobre e lo tengo sino a fine dicembre, ogni mese vario gli esercizi per far lavorare i muscoli in modo differente ma il concetto resta quello, poi da gennaio cambio concetto facendo meno ripetizioni con più riposo tra un'esercizio all'altro per aumentare la massa, da maggio faccio definizione. Ah lo stacco intendo non quello a gambe tese, lo faccio per la parte anteriore e posteriore delle cosce.


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Settembre 2012)

Devil1899 ha scritto:


> Grazie dei consigli, credo allora di *invertire il giovedì con il venerdì.*
> Forse la alleggerisco un po, tolgo le aperture per i pettorali (si sono le croci) e il curl (non ricordavo più il nome tecnico) con bilanciere angolato.
> 
> x Andre : gli addominali li faccio ad esaurimento il lunedì e il giovedì, gli altri allenamenti li faccio leggeri, il petto lo faccio solo con manubri visto che non si sono mai sviluppati facendoli con il bilanciere e devo dire che in poco tempo ho avuto buoni risultati. Ho cominciato a fare palestra per dimagrire (in tre anni sono passato da 110 kili a 85, sono alto 190 cm) e sono abbastanza soddisfatto del mio fisico.
> ...



Sì ma non è così risolvi il problema, dovresti distanziarli o cambiare proprio split.

Bene il resto.


----------



## Canonista (6 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se vuoi mettere su muscoli, con la struttura che hai, in molti sintetizzerebbero tutto con un "Magna e spingi".



A spigne spingo 
No seriamente, cosa mi consigli di ingurgitare? Io sono solito non fare colazione, se non raramente, mangiare pasta (amo la pasta e ne mangio anche 3 piattoni) e carne rossa/bianca a pranzo con pane, insalata o peperoni o patate, cenare con altra insalata e altra carne, raramente pizza o qualche piadina. C'è da dire che durante il giorno ho sempre fame e quindi spizzico a destra e a sinistra...mi faccio le tazzone di latte freddo con pacchetti di biscotti tritati (mi sa quelli da 100gr) e cacao o topping al cioccolato...una bontà allucinante...
Poi la sera quando esco e ho troppa fame mi dirigo verso il chiosco per un kebab/sperimentale (rigorosamente carne italiana  ) e nel tardi uno o due cornetti appena sfornati.
A volte insieme al latte mi faccio un uovo sbattuto aka zabaglione, raramente mangio patatine confezionate e brioches.

_Questa è la maxi-storia di come il mio stomaco
cambiato, capovolto, sottosopra sia finito_


----------



## esjie (6 Settembre 2012)

Gli stacchi stressano prima gli ischiocrurali che la schiena


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> A spigne spingo
> No seriamente, cosa mi consigli di ingurgitare? Io sono solito non fare colazione, se non raramente, mangiare pasta (amo la pasta e ne mangio anche 3 piattoni) e carne rossa/bianca a pranzo con pane, insalata o peperoni o patate, cenare con altra insalata e altra carne, raramente pizza o qualche piadina. C'è da dire che durante il giorno ho sempre fame e quindi spizzico a destra e a sinistra...mi faccio le tazzone di latte freddo con pacchetti di biscotti tritati (mi sa quelli da 100gr) e cacao o topping al cioccolato...una bontà allucinante...
> Poi la sera quando esco e ho troppa fame mi dirigo verso il chiosco per un kebab/sperimentale (rigorosamente carne italiana  ) e nel tardi uno o due cornetti appena sfornati.
> A volte insieme al latte mi faccio un uovo sbattuto aka zabaglione, raramente mangio patatine confezionate e brioches.
> ...



Ecco, diciamo che se vuoi fare bodybuilding la tua dieta deve essere un "filino" rivista...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



esjie ha scritto:


> Gli stacchi stressano prima gli ischiocrurali che la schiena



Beh, credo dipenda anche molto da come tieni le gambe...


----------



## Canonista (6 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ecco, diciamo che se vuoi fare bodybuilding la tua dieta deve essere un "filino" rivista...



Continuando così non riuscirei comunque a mettere su qualche cosuccia? Ah dimenticavo, ogni volta che pranzo/ceno devo subito correre a svuotarmi, a volte anche durante 
Non vorrei pomparmi all'infinito, solo "allargarmi" un attimino e prendere 5 o 6 chili...


----------



## andre (6 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Continuando così non riuscirei comunque a mettere su qualche cosuccia? Ah dimenticavo, ogni volta che pranzo/ceno devo subito correre a svuotarmi, a volte anche durante
> Non vorrei pomparmi all'infinito, solo "allargarmi" un attimino e prendere 5 o 6 chili...



6 chili di muscolo li metti su in un anno di allenamento e dieta

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> Ah dimenticavo, ogni volta che pranzo/ceno devo subito correre a svuotarmi, a volte anche durante



Sai che non è normale vero?


----------



## esjie (6 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ecco, diciamo che se vuoi fare bodybuilding la tua dieta deve essere un "filino" rivista...
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



In che senso? Piegate col **** indietro. Sia che son stacchi classici che rumeni son cmq gli ischiocrurali quelli più sollecitati. Certo anche la schiena fa il suo, però se ho molto male la bassa schiena dopo aver fatto stacchi e non sento niente ai flessori mi preoccuperei


----------



## andre (6 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> In che senso? Piegate col **** indietro. Sia che son stacchi classici che rumeni son cmq gli ischiocrurali quelli più sollecitati. Certo anche la schiena fa il suo, però se ho molto male la bassa schiena dopo aver fatto stacchi e non sento niente ai flessori mi preoccuperei


Quoto. Schiena bassa in teoria non si dovrebbe sentire nulla. Se si sente male è perchè l'esecuzione è sbagliata, molti non si abbassano bene con le gambe oppure non tengono la schiena correttamente.


----------



## Canonista (6 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Sai che non è normale vero?



Non credo, altrimenti la gente non mi chiamerebbe Casper perché metto e caccio


----------



## andre (6 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Non credo, altrimenti la gente non mi chiamerebbe Casper perché metto e caccio



A parte gli scherzi, la tua dieta sarebbe da rivedere in toto


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2012)

raga voi il pullover come lo vedete? a me sembra che non serve a niente,fa solo male ai tricipiti...


----------



## andre (6 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> raga voi il pullover come lo vedete? a me sembra che non serve a niente,fa solo male ai tricipiti...



lo evito per il tuo stesso motivo, sento lavorare o tricipiti o dorso, il petto non lo sento minimamente


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> lo evito per il tuo stesso motivo, sento lavorare o tricipiti o dorso, il petto non lo sento minimamente


esattamente...a tutti i co***oni che girano per la palestra sento dire "eeee è fondamentale,ti allarga il petto blablabla"...boh,io non sento niente.


----------



## andre (6 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> esattamente...a tutti i co***oni che girano per la palestra sento dire "eeee è fondamentale,ti allarga il petto blablabla"...boh,io non sento niente.



si dicono che allarga la cassa toracica...va beh che nelle palestre gira un'ignoranza pazzesca


----------



## Dexter (6 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> si dicono che allarga la cassa toracica...va beh che nelle palestre gira un'ignoranza pazzesca


ovvio  dicevo tanto per dire. comunque grazie,almeno non sono l'unico a ritenerlo uno schifo di esercizio


----------



## esjie (6 Settembre 2012)

Il pull-over quando mai è un esercizio mirato per i pettorali? Sì, lavorano i pettorali come antagonisti come anche nelle trazioni, rematori ecc. Se si chiama pull-over (tirare-oltre) c'è un motivo, coi muscoli della schiena si fan le tirate, coi pettorali le spinte (es.: bench press ecc.).


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Continuando così non riuscirei comunque a mettere su qualche cosuccia? Ah dimenticavo, ogni volta che pranzo/ceno devo subito correre a svuotarmi, a volte anche durante
> Non vorrei pomparmi all'infinito, solo "allargarmi" un attimino e prendere 5 o 6 chili...



Troppe poche proteine e troppi carboidrati non ti danno muscolo, ma panza.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> raga voi il pullover come lo vedete? a me sembra che non serve a niente,fa solo male ai tricipiti...



Esercizio completo: petto, schiena e tricipiti. Sempre fatto con risultati.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> si dicono che allarga la cassa toracica...va beh che nelle palestre gira un'ignoranza pazzesca



Cosa dovrebbe voler dire "allarga la cassa toracica"? Spero non dicano a livello osseo......

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> Quoto. Schiena bassa in teoria non si dovrebbe sentire nulla. Se si sente male è perchè l'esecuzione è sbagliata, molti non si abbassano bene con le gambe oppure non tengono la schiena correttamente.



No senza dolore, ovviamente, ma io ho sempre sentito più lavoro sulla schiena che sulle gambe...


----------



## andre (6 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Troppe poche proteine e troppi carboidrati non ti danno muscolo, ma panza.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Boh così mi avevano detto in palestra, non ci ho mai badato alle ca*zate che diceva il tipo che mi seguiva


----------



## alexrossonero (6 Settembre 2012)

Ciao pompati! 
Ero rimasto indietro nella lettura di questo gran topic di almeno una decina di pagine. Se ne son lette di ogni, molto divertenti 

Ho iniziato il mio programma settembrino. Ho faticato un sacco con le trazioni, dopo due mesi di zero assoluto. Mi son trascinato dietro dolorini per due giorni... ah che goduria!


----------



## andre (6 Settembre 2012)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Ciao pompati!
> Ero rimasto indietro nella lettura di questo gran topic di almeno una decina di pagine. Se ne son lette di ogni, molto divertenti
> 
> Ho iniziato il mio programma settembrino. Ho faticato un sacco con le trazioni, dopo due mesi di zero assoluto. Mi son trascinato dietro dolorini per due giorni... ah che goduria!



Non ti piacciono i doms per caso?


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Boh così mi avevano detto in palestra, non ci ho mai badato alle ca*zate che diceva il tipo che mi seguiva



Cioè allora è come dire che le trazioni allargano la distanza fra le scapole.....cioè.....


----------



## Canonista (6 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> A parte gli scherzi, la tua dieta sarebbe da rivedere in toto



Ahia 

Cosa mi consigli di mangiare durante il giorno? In linea generale, non ti chiedo i tot grammi di cibo X


----------



## alexrossonero (6 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> Non ti piacciono i doms per caso?



Li adoro, senza di essi non saprei come fare per tutto l'anno!


----------



## andre (6 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Cioè allora è come dire che le trazioni allargano la distanza fra le scapole.....cioè.....



Ma comunque credo intendesse di allargare la cassa toracica a livello muscolare, il pull-over va a lavorare anche il gran pettorale alla fine. Comunque non ne ho idea


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Settembre 2012)

alexrossonero ha scritto:


> Ciao pompati!
> Ero rimasto indietro nella lettura di questo gran topic di almeno una decina di pagine. Se ne son lette di ogni, molto divertenti
> 
> Ho iniziato il mio programma settembrino. Ho faticato un sacco con le trazioni, dopo due mesi di zero assoluto. Mi son trascinato dietro dolorini per due giorni... ah che goduria!



Riparti gradualmente con le trazioni se no per le spalle son dolori...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> Ma comunque credo intendesse di allargare la cassa toracica a livello muscolare, il pull-over va a lavorare anche il gran pettorale alla fine. Comunque non ne ho idea



Sì ma la cassa toracica è "osso". Se ti dicono "allarga il petto", ci può anche stare, se ti dicono "allarga la cassa" è una fesseria infinita...


----------



## alexrossonero (6 Settembre 2012)

Io i pullover li ho sempre fatti, son un buon esercizio. L'importante è non caricare troppo oltre le proprie possibilità. Anche se di fondo questa regola vale per tutti gli esercizi. E cmq si, più che il pettorale lavorano di più spalle, tricipiti e dorsali.


----------



## andre (6 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ahia
> 
> Cosa mi consigli di mangiare durante il giorno? In linea generale, non ti chiedo i tot grammi di cibo X



Cerca di fare 5-6 pasti durante il giorno, prediligi fonti proteiche come albumi, carni bianche e rosse, pesci (anche grassi, come il salmone e lo sgombro), formaggi magri (yogurt greco, ricotta). Per i carbo cerca di assumerli con basso IG (indice glicemico) durante i vari pasti e ad alto IG a colazione e post allenamento. Per i grassi invece prediligi quelli vegetali, olio, frutta secca, ecc.
Ho copiato e incollato quello che ho scritto qualche pagina fa


----------



## alexrossonero (6 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Riparti gradualmente con le trazioni se no per le spalle son dolori...



Si si,certo. Infatti non ho di proposito completato tutte le ripetizioni nelle serie finali. Diciamo che alle spalle non ho mai avuto nessun problema di alcun tipo, per fortuna, nemmeno quando è capitato di forzare. Certo è che è sempre meglio prevenire, piuttosto che dover poi convivere con certi traumi.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

Sembra di essere su bodyweb piu che su milanworld


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sembra di essere su bodyweb piu che su milanworld



Esagerato 

Poi bodyweb ha dei soggetti interni che fan venire la pelle d'oca.........


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

Mancano solo le foto in effetti


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mancano solo le foto in effetti



Certo che, anche tu....manifestare le tue inclinazioni in modo così esplicito....


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

Io rappresento l'interesse di tutti gli utenti, omosessuali e ragazze compresi


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Io rappresento l'interesse di tutti gli utenti, omosessuali e ragazze compresi




Quando ho finito massa e definizione ti pubblico un servizio fotografico


----------



## Dexter (7 Settembre 2012)

si ma su bodyweb c'è certa gente  almeno qui siamo 4-5 persone serie,non babbi "sottuttoio"


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (7 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Esagerato
> 
> Poi bodyweb ha dei soggetti interni che fan venire la pelle d'oca.........



Ecco, colgo l'occasione per scrivere una cosa.
Io ho fatto un mese di palestra in vita mia, quindi magari sono stato solo sfortunato, ma dove andate voi non è pieno di gente al limite del grottesco?
Sfoggio dei propri progressi con gare (molto homo in realtà) fini a se stesse, assurde prove di forza per stabilire la "supremazia del territorio" nell'ambito della palestra....
Mi sono fatto più risate in quel mese...


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

BlackAngelBlackAngel ha scritto:


> Ecco, colgo l'occasione per scrivere una cosa.
> Io ho fatto un mese di palestra in vita mia, quindi magari sono stato solo sfortunato, ma dove andate voi non è pieno di gente al limite del grottesco?
> Sfoggio dei propri progressi con gare (molto homo in realtà) fini a se stesse, assurde prove di forza per stabilire la "supremazia del territorio" nell'ambito della palestra....
> Mi sono fatto più risate in quel mese...



E' la ragione fondamentale (oddio, pure per il costo) per cui mi alleno a casa.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

Sul fatto della frequentazione, io riesco ad aggirare il problema andando nella pausa pranzo. Per il resto hai ragione, vedi ogni tanto dei simpaticoni che ad ogni trazione alla sbarra fanno i versi o roba del genere, per non parlare degli spogliatoi, dove l'accapatoio diventa un optional e tutti vanno in giro tranquillamente col pistolino di fuori


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sul fatto della frequentazione, io riesco ad aggirare il problema andando nella pausa pranzo. Per il resto hai ragione, vedi ogni tanto dei simpaticoni che ad ogni trazione alla sbarra fanno i versi o roba del genere, per non parlare degli spogliatoi, dove l'accapatoio diventa un optional e tutti vanno in giro tranquillamente col pistolino di fuori



Mamma mia ma dai ma che horror di serie d....

L'unica ragione semivalida per frequentare sarebbero le ragazze, ma da quel poco che ho visto/sentito il loro q.i. è inversamente proporzionale al grado di aderenza delle tutine...


----------



## BlackAngelBlackAngel (7 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E' la ragione fondamentale (oddio, pure per il costo) per cui mi alleno a casa.





Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sul fatto della frequentazione, io riesco ad aggirare il problema andando nella pausa pranzo. Per il resto hai ragione, vedi ogni tanto dei simpaticoni che ad ogni trazione alla sbarra fanno i versi o roba del genere, per non parlare degli spogliatoi, dove l'accapatoio diventa un optional e tutti vanno in giro tranquillamente col pistolino di fuori



A me ha fatto troppo ridere, ma solo per il fatto che è stato un periodo molto limitato di tempo.
Se il clima è quello ogni giorno diventa ridicola la cosa... 
Se si riesce ad individuare degli orari più tranquilli come dice Livestrong è fattibile, altrimenti anche io opterei per il fai da te.


----------



## andre (7 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Mancano solo le foto in effetti


arriveranno, oh si che arriveranno...


----------



## BB7 (7 Settembre 2012)

Su questo punto io sono fortunato, la palestra nella quale mi sono iscritto dista 300m da casa mia e quando vado io ci sono massimo 3 persone. Inoltre ci sono delle regole molto precise sia sull'ordine che sull'igiene.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> arriveranno, oh si che arriveranno...



Questo topic sta arrivando a dei livelli di metrosessualità da alarm mode....


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

Comunque i personal trainer secondo me ci danno dentro mica male


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> E' la ragione fondamentale (oddio, pure per il costo) per cui mi alleno a casa.



io a casa non ci riesco...massimo mezz'ora mi alleno


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io a casa non ci riesco...massimo mezz'ora mi alleno



E vabbè, guarda che io non ci metto molto di più a fare un workout, che problema c'è?
Considera che da lunedì riprendo a lavorare e prima delle sette/sette e mezza di sera difficilmente ci sono, quindi non è che abbia tutto sto tempo, eppure ho sempre fatto dei signori allenamenti (per quelli che sono i miei obiettivi).

5 a settimana da 35/45 minuti son tanta roba se gestiti bene.


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

Anche perche in palestra il tempo è "lordo" se consideri le pause da scazzato che prendi o il tempo che aspetti perchè si liberino gli attrezzi.. 45 minuti al giorno sono piu che sufficienti per un mero lavoro anaerobico secondo me


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Settembre 2012)

dipende da persona a persona, io da solo a casa non ce la faccio proprio...un amico mio a casa è diventato una bestia


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dipende da persona a persona, io da solo a casa non ce la faccio proprio...un amico mio a casa è diventato una bestia



Tutta una questione di colonna sonora


----------



## andre (7 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> dipende da persona a persona, io da solo a casa non ce la faccio proprio...un amico mio a casa è diventato una bestia



sei da solo, buona musica, giusta motivazione, due passi e sei in casa. per me allenarsi a casa è il top e infatti ho trasformato il garage nella mia palestrina 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Tutta una questione di colonna sonora



posso chiederti che strumenti hai a casa? voglio vedere chi è il più attrezzato


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> sei da solo, buona musica, giusta motivazione, due passi e sei in casa. per me allenarsi a casa è il top e infatti ho trasformato il garage nella mia palestrina
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Parli di attrezzatura "sonora" o pesistica? Se parliamo della seconda, visti gli spazi ristretti, dubito di poter competere. Ma ho progetti a medio lungo termine....


----------



## andre (7 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Parli di attrezzatura "sonora" o pesistica? Se parliamo della seconda, visti gli spazi ristretti, dubito di poter competere. Ma ho progetti a medio lungo termine....



sisi a livello di pesistica intendevo


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

Da domani (sono previste spese grazie a un po' di introiti extra)

100kg di ghisa gommata
Panca regolabile con reggi bilanciere, panca scott e leg ext
Barra trazioni
Bilanciere 150 cm
Bilanciere 120 cm
Bilanciere Ez
4 manubri
Cavigliere da 2kg l'una
Giubbottino zavorrato (se riesco a trovarlo domani)
Forse tricipiti bomber (ma non lo vedo indispensabile)
Serie di elastici di varie resistenze


----------



## andre (7 Settembre 2012)

è' buonissima come attrezzatura, io ho meno roba
- sbarra trazioni
- sbarre dips
- panca regolabile con reggi bilanciere
- sui 100 kg di ghisa ma solo due dischi gommati
- un bilanciere
- 4 manubri
- power rack costruito dal sottoscritto


----------



## Devil1899 (7 Settembre 2012)

In palestra dove vado io alla sera è un ammucchiata di soli uomini iperconvinti e per fare l'allenamento tra tempo di attesa che si liberino gli attrezzi e rotture di conversazione ci vuole minimo un paio d'ore, per fortuna ho una pausa pranzo che va dalle 12.30 alle 15 e in un'ora riesco a fare l'allenamento e l'occhio ha la sua parte visto che ci sono molte ragazze.


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> è' buonissima come attrezzatura, io ho meno roba
> - sbarra trazioni
> - sbarre dips
> - panca regolabile con reggi bilanciere
> ...



Per carità, a me per ora basta e avanza, ma so di gente che ci ride sopra quello che io...


----------



## andre (7 Settembre 2012)

boh io con la roba che ho faccio tutti i fondamentali e complementari che voglio, mi manca giusto una carrucola per fare la lat machine


----------



## Morto che parla (7 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> boh io con la roba che ho faccio tutti i fondamentali e complementari che voglio, mi manca giusto una carrucola per fare la lat machine



Beh, intanto, già col power rack puoi farci dei numeri mica male, che con la panca non puoi fare, giusto per dirne una.
Ma se fo i soldi so io come investirli........


----------



## esjie (7 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Questo topic sta arrivando a dei livelli di metrosessualità da alarm mode....



Ragazzi voi cosa usate per depilarvi?


----------



## Livestrong (7 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ragazzi voi cosa usate per depilarvi?



Io sono molto poco peloso fortunatamente.. Solo un po' sulle braccia


----------



## BB7 (7 Settembre 2012)

All'inizio si parlava di palestra in modo serio poi ho letto di gente che ha iniziato a confrontare i propri attrezzi...


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ragazzi voi cosa usate per depilarvi?





- - - Aggiornato - - -



BB7 ha scritto:


> All'inizio si parlava di palestra in modo serio poi ho letto di gente che ha iniziato a confrontare i propri attrezzi...



Come sempre, l'importante è saperli usare


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Settembre 2012)

Io vado in palestra per fare Kick Boxing, che faccio a livello agonistico. Ci alleniamo 3 volte a settimana, e l'allenamento dura circa 3 ore, parecchio pesante dunque.. La palestra la usiamo per rafforzare alcune parti del corpo.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Settembre 2012)

3 volte a settimana è un po' pochino per l'agonismo forse 

Che allenamento fai?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> 3 volte a settimana è un po' pochino per l'agonismo forse
> 
> Che allenamento fai?



L'allenamento dura 3 ore dalle 20.00 alle 23.00, si svolge il martedì, il giovedì e il venerdì. Mi alleno con due volte campione italiano Matteo Mallus, faccio parte della C.S.K.B. , la palestra dove ci alleniamo è l'Aktiva. Vuoi sapere altro? 
Come si svolgono gli allenamenti? Si inizia con una corsa di 20 minuti circa, per riscaldare i muscoli, poi si torna in palestra e si salta la corda, si svolgono dei circuiti ( o dei percorsi, come preferisci ) dove svolgiamo una serie di esercizi per le varie parti del corpo, lavoriamo con i sacchi e in coppia, dove proviamo varie situazioni con combinazioni diverse eccetera. A fine di questo duro allenamento, facciamo i liberi, che sono combattimenti tra di noi in poche parole.

Penso di essere stato esaustivo  E si, faccio agonismo!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Settembre 2012)

oggi mi sono iscritto finalmente...per adesso faccio sala pesi per rimettermi in forma, poi vedo


----------



## sheva90 (8 Settembre 2012)

Da Lunedi comincio un nuovo programma con un mio amico, ci seguirà un trainer appena arrivato in palestra.

Vi posterò la scheda e mi date un parere.


----------



## Livestrong (8 Settembre 2012)

AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> si svolgono dei circuiti ( o dei percorsi, come preferisci ) dove svolgiamo una serie di esercizi per le varie parti del corpo.


Che attrezzi usi? Sono curioso, perchè alla tua età ho fatto pugilato per qualche anno


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Settembre 2012)

Cavoli io avevo una mezza voglia di iscrivermi ad un corso di arti marziali, solo che poi un po' col lavoro non ho tempo, un po' la spalla mezza sbilenca, un po' che se mi presento al lavoro con un occhio nero mi cacciano seduta stante, non ho mai realmente concretizzato.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



AcetoBalsamico ha scritto:


> L'allenamento dura 3 ore dalle 20.00 alle 23.00, si svolge il martedì, il giovedì e il venerdì. Mi alleno con due volte campione italiano Matteo Mallus, faccio parte della C.S.K.B. , la palestra dove ci alleniamo è l'Aktiva. Vuoi sapere altro?
> Come si svolgono gli allenamenti? Si inizia con una corsa di 20 minuti circa, per riscaldare i muscoli, poi si torna in palestra e si salta la corda, si svolgono dei circuiti ( o dei percorsi, come preferisci ) dove svolgiamo una serie di esercizi per le varie parti del corpo, lavoriamo con i sacchi e in coppia, dove proviamo varie situazioni con combinazioni diverse eccetera. A fine di questo duro allenamento, facciamo i liberi, che sono combattimenti tra di noi in poche parole.
> 
> Penso di essere stato esaustivo  E si, faccio agonismo!



Conoscevo un ragazzo che faceva kb e si sparava 2-300 sit ups in riscaldamento per indurire l'addome. Lo fai anche tu?


----------



## AcetoBalsamico (8 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Che attrezzi usi? Sono curioso, perchè alla tua età ho fatto pugilato per qualche anno



Per esempio ci sono gli anelli attaccati al soffitto, e noi dobbiamo tirarci su, o restare in equilibrio, oppure ci fa tirare con i pesi e poi senza i pesi, salire e scendere gli step con i dischi da 12 kg, magari ci fa fare 2 flessioni poi dobbiamo lanciare una palla medica, 2 flessioni e ancora lanciamo. Poi i più " classici " sollevamenti che si vedono anche in TV con l'asta, e per tirarli su ti dai lo slancio con le gambe, ogni volta si ingegna per farci fare cose nuove! Per esempio ieri sera ci faceva mettere nella posizione con cui si fanno le flessioni, solo con i pugni chiusi, e dovevamo saltellare con le nocche sul pavimento della palestra, quello è stato parecchio doloroso..

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Cavoli io avevo una mezza voglia di iscrivermi ad un corso di arti marziali, solo che poi un po' col lavoro non ho tempo, un po' la spalla mezza sbilenca, un po' che se mi presento al lavoro con un occhio nero mi cacciano seduta stante, non ho mai realmente concretizzato.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Nono.


----------



## andre (8 Settembre 2012)

Io ho cominciato la settimana del 6x5 del ciclo russo, per ora tutto ok


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Settembre 2012)

lunedì ricomincio...i primi giorni saranno durissimi


----------



## andre (8 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> lunedì ricomincio...i primi giorni saranno durissimi



comincia piano, controlla i movimenti e focalizzati sull'esecuzione degli esercizi. quando si ricomincia dopo molto tempo il rischio di infortuni è più elevato.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> comincia piano, controlla i movimenti e focalizzati sull'esecuzione degli esercizi. quando si ricomincia dopo molto tempo il rischio di infortuni è più elevato.



si lo so è tutto vero...non vedo l'ora di ricominciare


----------



## Livestrong (8 Settembre 2012)

Hai già in mente degli esercizi o ti affiderai a qualche istruttore?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Settembre 2012)

meglio che mi segue un istruttore...almeno i primi giorni


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Settembre 2012)

10km di corsa nella nebbia del mattino dopo 4 ore di sonno


----------



## Gallio (9 Settembre 2012)

Ciao a tutti,
vorrei dire anche io la mia in merito a questo sport.
ho 26 anni, sono alto 1.73 e peso 65 kg. 
ho fatto palestra per 2 anni ed ero abbastanza soddisfatto dei risultati ma l'anno scorso sono stato completamente fermo causa lavoro.
tuttavia, ora ho deciso di ricominciare ma sia la mia alimentazione che i miei allenamenti saranno molto vincolati dal mio lavoro.
mi sto allenando tutti i giorni in pausa pranzo. sono consapevole che sia necessario far riposare i muscoli ma ogni allenamento non dura più di 30 minuti e coinvolge solamente un muscolo (esempio. lunedì: petto, martedi: bicipiti ecc ).
la scheda attuale è un semplice 4x8, 3x8, 3x8 rest 90 sec. giusto per far riabituare i muscoli agli esercizi.
un piccolo esempio:
petto: panca piana 4x8, distensioni con manubri su inclinata 3x8, croci 3x8.

veniamo alla dieta:
- colazione: 200 ml di bianco uovo cotto in padella con spruzzata di grana mangiati con crostini, una banana e spremuta d'arancia.
- spuntino: 60 gr di affettati con 2 fette mulino bianco
- pre wo: 5gr di bcaa 
- allenamento
- circa 20 minuti dopo l'allenamento pranzo: 1 piatto di pasta con condimento vario + 1 secondo misero + 30 gr pro in polvere
- spuntino 2 fette mulino bianco con burro d'arachidi + mela
- cena: 150 gr di pollo, manzo, pesce ecc + verdura

per ora questo è tutto. 
avete qualche consiglio?

ciao


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Settembre 2012)

Gallio ha scritto:


> Ciao a tutti,
> vorrei dire anche io la mia in merito a questo sport.
> ho 26 anni, sono alto 1.73 e peso 65 kg.
> ho fatto palestra per 2 anni ed ero abbastanza soddisfatto dei risultati ma l'anno scorso sono stato completamente fermo causa lavoro.
> ...



In 30,35 minuti max, puoi fare tranquillamente due distretti muscolari per volta. Secondo me ne trarresti benefici senza avere la necessità di allenarti tutti i giorni (che a seconda del sistema nervoso che ti ritrovi, può essere anche deleterio).
Le serie da 8 a mio (modestissimo) avviso sono meno "riabituanti" di quelle da 10, ma alla fine per riabituare al massimo una settimana o due, poi si deve impostare bene e sul serio.
Al di là del condimento vario della pasta che andrebbe analizzato meglio, oltre gli integratori che a me non piacciono (ma è una cosa assolutamente personale, anzi so di essere una mosca bianca), non mi piace tanto lo spuntino, a che ora lo fai? Verdura la sera quanta ne butti giù?


----------



## andre (9 Settembre 2012)

secondo me la dieta deve essere obbligatoriamente valutata in un certo contesto di allenamento (massa, definizione, forza, mantenimento) e sapendo di quante calorie si necessita durante il giorno.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> secondo me la dieta deve essere obbligatoriamente valutata in un certo contesto di allenamento (massa, definizione, forza, mantenimento) e sapendo di quante calorie si necessita durante il giorno.



Assolutamente. Io parlo solo di "struttura" della dieta, che almeno io tengo fissa indipendentemente dalla fase di allenamento.


----------



## andre (9 Settembre 2012)

mancano 4 settimane alla fine del ciclo russo e volevo fare un altro ciclo di forza prima di passare a 2 mesi di massa. pensavo al MAV, ditemi che ne pensate di questa scheda, l'ho buttata giù ora:

LUN
SQUAT MAV 2min 5x60%+3%+3%,ecc. 2x3 o 4x3 con carico raggiunto
PANCA MAV 2min 5x60%+3%+3%,ecc.
Trazioni presa prona 1,30 min 5x6
Panca stretta 1,30 min 4x8

MER
STACCO MAV 2min 5x60%+3%+3%,ecc.
LENTO MAV 2min 5x60%+3%+3%,ecc.
Panca piana manubri 1.30min 10x5
Addominali (2 esercizi) 1min

VEN
PANCA MAV 2min 5x60%+3%+3%,ecc.
SQUAT MAV 2min 5x60%+3%+3%,ecc.
Trazioni presa supina 1.30min 5x6
Curl bilanciere 1.00min 3x8
Affondi 1.30min 3x8


----------



## Dexter (9 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> mancano 4 settimane alla fine del ciclo russo e volevo fare un altro ciclo di forza prima di passare a 2 mesi di massa. pensavo al MAV, ditemi che ne pensate di questa scheda, l'ho buttata giù ora:
> 
> LUN
> SQUAT MAV 2min 5x60%+3%+3%,ecc. 2x3 o 4x3 con carico raggiunto
> ...


mi spieghi come funziona  ? non c'ho capito una cippa


----------



## andre (9 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> mi spieghi come funziona  ? non c'ho capito una cippa



nei fondamentali all'inizio di ogni seduta parti con il 60% del tuo massimale e fai 5 ripetizioni. la serie successiva aumenti di 3% il carico e fai altre 5 ripetizioni. così via fino a quando arrivi ad un carico col quale ti accorgi che l'alzata non è più pulita, ovvero ha dei punti morti in cui la tecnica si deteriora. con quel carico ti fai un bel 4x3.
gli altri complementari ho cercato di accoppiarli, uno di spinta e uno di trazione (ex. trazioni-panca stretta).


----------



## Dexter (9 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> nei fondamentali all'inizio di ogni seduta parti con il 60% del tuo massimale e fai 5 ripetizioni. la serie successiva aumenti di 3% il carico e fai altre 5 ripetizioni. così via fino a quando arrivi ad un carico col quale ti accorgi che l'alzata non è più pulita, ovvero ha dei punti morti in cui la tecnica si deteriora. con quel carico ti fai un bel 4x3.
> gli altri complementari ho cercato di accoppiarli, uno di spinta e uno di trazione (ex. trazioni-panca stretta).


capito...non mi piace


----------



## andre (9 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> capito...non mi piace


ma tu dex come ti alleni? cioè fai solo allenamenti di massa o ciclizzi i programmi durante l'anno?


----------



## Dexter (9 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> ma tu dex come ti alleni? cioè fai solo allenamenti di massa o ciclizzi i programmi durante l'anno?


diciamo che sto stravolgendo un po' le idee che m'ero fatto...mi sono sempre allenato facendo prima cicli di massa,poi di forza e nuovamente massa...adesso sto per riniziare dopo un'estate di cazzeggio ma sono indeciso se partire come sempre di massa o se iniziare con forza,perchè sto vedendo che sono in stallo con i carichi.


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> mancano 4 settimane alla fine del ciclo russo e volevo fare un altro ciclo di forza prima di passare a 2 mesi di massa. pensavo al MAV, ditemi che ne pensate di questa scheda, l'ho buttata giù ora:
> 
> LUN
> SQUAT MAV 2min 5x60%+3%+3%,ecc. 2x3 o 4x3 con carico raggiunto
> ...



Non mi piacciono tanto gli affondi fatti in fondo al venerdì e da ossessionato quale sono per i deltoidi posteriori metterei sempre nel wo un fly, però c'è anche da dire che io non faccio più il lento da una vita ormai quindi quello, sulla carta, potrebbe anche bastare. Ma poi tieni questa settimana fissa o fai una "sorta" di ABA, visto che lunedì e venerdì sono simili?


----------



## andre (9 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non mi piacciono tanto gli affondi fatti in fondo al venerdì e da ossessionato quale sono per i deltoidi posteriori metterei sempre nel wo un fly, però c'è anche da dire che io non faccio più il lento da una vita ormai quindi quello, sulla carta, potrebbe anche bastare. Ma poi tieni questa settimana fissa o fai una "sorta" di ABA, visto che lunedì e venerdì sono simili?



settimana fissa.
gli affondi li farò in modo molto ma molto leggero, già due squat a settimana più gli stacchi ti distruggon le gambe
ora devo decidere se fare questa scheda subito dopo il ciclo russo, oppure fare prima un mesetto di massa


----------



## esjie (9 Settembre 2012)

Del Mav avevo letto qualcosa ma senza andare troppo a fondo. Come progredirebbero i carichi nel lungo periodo?


----------



## Morto che parla (10 Settembre 2012)

Torno alla monofrequenza, poco da fare.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (10 Settembre 2012)

tornato adesso dalla palestra...che faticaccia riprendere dopo 1 anno e mezzo
1 ora e 30 di esercizi...lunedì mi fa la scheda quindi ci dovrei mettere di meno


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2012)

ho deciso di partire con un ciclio di forza...qual'è il più facile da seguire per voi?


----------



## andre (10 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Del Mav avevo letto qualcosa ma senza andare troppo a fondo. Come progredirebbero i carichi nel lungo periodo?



partendo da un carico del 60% x 5 ripetizioni, l'atleta aumenterà del 3% ogni serie (sempre x 5 ripetizioni) se e solo se tutte le alzate risultano a) tecnicamente corrette b) dinamiche. Arrivato al carico in cui si inizia a perdere dinamica nelle ultime ripetizioni, ci si ferma e con lo stesso carico si procede facendo da 2 a 4 serie di 3 ripetizioni.
In pratica, esempio per un massimale di 100 kg:
60 x 5, 63 x 5, 67 x 5, 70 x 5, 73 x 5, 77 x 5. Le ultime due ripetizioni dell'ultima serie iniziano a rallentare, quindi 77 x 3 x 4 serie.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> ho deciso di partire con un ciclio di forza...qual'è il più facile da seguire per voi?



ciclo russo è abbastanza duro, io sono alla settimana del 6x5 e comincia a diventare difficile.
se vuoi provarlo, cerca di non finire ammazzato sotto il bilanciere


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> partendo da un carico del 60% x 5 ripetizioni, l'atleta aumenterà del 3% ogni serie (sempre x 5 ripetizioni) se e solo se tutte le alzate risultano a) tecnicamente corrette b) dinamiche. Arrivato al carico in cui si inizia a perdere dinamica nelle ultime ripetizioni, ci si ferma e con lo stesso carico si procede facendo da 2 a 4 serie di 3 ripetizioni.
> In pratica, esempio per un massimale di 100 kg:
> 60 x 5, 63 x 5, 67 x 5, 70 x 5, 73 x 5, 77 x 5. Le ultime due ripetizioni dell'ultima serie iniziano a rallentare, quindi 77 x 3 x 4 serie.
> 
> ...


a me rompe parecchio il cambiar carico  ecco,per facile intendevo lasciare lo stesso peso  ste serie con le percentuali è roba complicata


----------



## andre (10 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> a me rompe parecchio il cambiar carico  ecco,per facile intendevo lasciare lo stesso peso  ste serie con le percentuali è roba complicata



il carico è il mezzo necessario per aumentare la propria forza, l'intensità è direttamente collegata al volume di lavoro. non credo esistano cicli di forza con carichi fissi (non calcolati in base al massimale) 

altra cosa: qualcuno di voi che prova l'heavy duty e mi dice come si trova e se funziona?  su internet trovo pareri contrastanti


----------



## Dexter (10 Settembre 2012)

no vabè intendevo cambi di carichi tra una serie e un'altra  chiaro che a seconda delle settimane nel ciclo di forza i carichi mi variano  penso vado di russo,sul sicuro (credo)


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> il carico è il mezzo necessario per aumentare la propria forza, l'intensità è direttamente collegata al volume di lavoro. non credo esistano cicli di forza con carichi fissi (non calcolati in base al massimale)
> 
> altra cosa: qualcuno di voi che prova l'heavy duty e mi dice come si trova e se funziona?  su internet trovo pareri contrastanti



Mai provato. Come te anche io ho sentito parlarne benissimo da alcuni e malissimo da altri.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> no vabè intendevo cambi di carichi tra una serie e un'altra  chiaro che a seconda delle settimane nel ciclo di forza i carichi mi variano  penso vado di russo,sul sicuro (credo)



Beh se fai forza pura i pesi li devi cambiare fra un set e l'altro, per forza.

Consiglio da amico: se fai forza, forse è meglio andarci, in palestra. Alternativamente è meglio avere qualcuno in casa che aiuti. Non è simpaticissimo ritrovarsi sotterrati sotto al bilanciere senza potersi muovere...

Poi guarda, per il cambio pesi, può anche essere utile: io fondamentalmente cambiando i pesi faccio la pausa di recupero. Ho sempre amato i piramidali.


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Ascoltate musica durante il workout? Se si, quale?


----------



## andre (11 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ascoltate musica durante il workout? Se si, quale?


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> ....



Premetto che lo conosco e alcuni pezzi meritano, pero non mi sembra proprio "adatto" per un allenamento 

Senti qui:






Questa si che ti fa pompare forte


----------



## andre (11 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Premetto che lo conosco e alcuni pezzi meritano, pero non mi sembra proprio "adatto" per un allenamento
> 
> Senti qui:
> 
> ...



E' già nella mia playlist allenamento 
Salmo di solito lo metto su quando sono proprio incazzato o mi è andata male una giornata, mi fa venir fuori un sacco di rabbia


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Premetto che lo conosco e alcuni pezzi meritano, pero non mi sembra proprio "adatto" per un allenamento
> 
> Senti qui:
> 
> ...



Momento. Moooomento.

Se vai giù di AC/DC durante l'allenamento, il cavallo di battaglia è THUNDERSTRUCK. Senza se e senza ma Luka 

Comunque per spingere trovo non ci sia nulla di meglio di blind guardian, stratovarious e Ac/Dc


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

La stavo ascoltando, ecco perche ho postato quella 

A me piacciono anche i manowar, li vedo molto adatti


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2012)

che male alle bracciaaaaaa...non riesco neanche ad alzarle e ho ricominciato pure con i pesi piccoli


----------



## Canonista (11 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> che male alle bracciaaaaaa...non riesco neanche ad alzarle e ho ricominciato pure con i pesi piccoli



Io sto facendo gli esercizi che mi hanno suggerito i nostri specialisti con 6kg, ma non arrivo mai a stancare le braccia (una per volta, due balle...) o addirittura a sentire dolore, al massimo sento le vene che pompano...sarà che non li faccio bene io, probabilissimo, ma non mi sembra cosa buona


----------



## Morto che parla (11 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Io sto facendo gli esercizi che mi hanno suggerito i nostri specialisti con 6kg, ma non arrivo mai a stancare le braccia (una per volta, due balle...) o addirittura a sentire dolore, al massimo sento le vene che pompano...sarà che non li faccio bene io, probabilissimo, ma non mi sembra cosa buona



Fiolo ma ti è anche stato detto che 6kg sono una miseria, però


----------



## Dexter (11 Settembre 2012)

beh è normale,6 kg è un peso nullo praticamente


----------



## Canonista (11 Settembre 2012)

Certo, ho capito, ma chi ha mai fatto pesi 

Pensavo che qualcosa con quei cosi si potesse fare...scusate padre, non lo faccio più


----------



## E81 (11 Settembre 2012)

ah! Domani dopo un mese di stop, riprendo finalmente! Mi sento ingrassata di 80 kili, che brutta sensazione -.-


----------



## Livestrong (11 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Fiolo ma ti è anche stato detto che 6kg sono una miseria, però



Sopratutto se fai solo quelli


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Io sto facendo gli esercizi che mi hanno suggerito i nostri specialisti con 6kg, ma non arrivo mai a stancare le braccia (una per volta, due balle...) o addirittura a sentire dolore, al massimo sento le vene che pompano...sarà che non li faccio bene io, probabilissimo, ma non mi sembra cosa buona



se i muscoli fanno male dopo 12 ore significa che crescono...


----------



## andre (11 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> se i muscoli fanno male dopo 12 ore significa che crescono...


non ci sono studi che lo dimostrano (i doms non sono collegati alla crescita muscolare o alla distruzione delle microfibre dei muscoli)


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2012)

sicuro andre?? io ho sempre saputo così


----------



## andre (11 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> sicuro andre?? io ho sempre saputo così


i recettori per i doms (recettori polimodali) poco hanno a che fare con il recupero, perchè di fatto non sono connessi ai processi di rigenerazione muscolare


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2012)

te quando finisci di allenarti, il giorno dopo non ti fanno male i muscoli???


----------



## andre (11 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> te quando finisci di allenarti, il giorno dopo non ti fanno male i muscoli???



se vado a cedimento (e di solito lo faccio quando sono in massa), si. però questi dolori non sono collegati alla crescita muscolare.
brevemente: se hai male ai muscoli non vuol dire che stai crescendo a livello muscolare, sono due fatti non collegati tra di loro


----------



## Fabry_cekko (11 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> se vado a cedimento (e di solito lo faccio quando sono in massa), si. però questi dolori non sono collegati alla crescita muscolare.
> brevemente: se hai male ai muscoli non vuol dire che stai crescendo a livello muscolare, sono due fatti non collegati tra di loro



ah...mica lo sapevo


----------



## esjie (12 Settembre 2012)

Non sono collegati alla crescita ma a microtraumi muscolari sì


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2012)

E81 ha scritto:


> ah! Domani dopo un mese di stop, riprendo finalmente! Mi sento ingrassata di 80 kili, che brutta sensazione -.-



Ellà che esagerata 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> te quando finisci di allenarti, il giorno dopo non ti fanno male i muscoli???



Hanno perfettamente ragione i miei colleghi.

Io l'anno scorso, pur aumentando massa e carichi, in 6 mesi avrò avuto doms sì e no 5 giorni.


----------



## esjie (12 Settembre 2012)

Che blog, siti, forum seguite?


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2012)

Per un po' ho "vagato" nella rete, in cerca di quante più campane possibili.
Il forum del pitbull training, bodyweb, bodybuilding.com, bodytraining e similari. Uno dei più belli è stato quello di un tizio di mezz'età che passa la vita in una specie di palafitta e trascorre le giornate a buttare giù proteine e tirare su massa XD


Però alla fine, i libri sono molto meglio.


----------



## esjie (12 Settembre 2012)

A me piace molto Accademiaitalianadellaforza


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2012)

Frittatona di bianchi e tonno


----------



## prebozzio (12 Settembre 2012)

Ecco la mia scheda di allenamento, la seguo da lunedì. Me l'ha fatta un amico che gestisce una palestra, dove segue individualmente i clienti (c'è di tutto, dagli omoni che si preparano per gare alle fanciulle che vogliono dimagrire). Purtroppo non posso allenarmi da lui perché molto lontano da casa mia, mi segue a distanza (gli mando ogni tanto video per verificare se faccio correttamente gli esercizi).
Mi piace molto perché lui è contro l'uso di macchinari, la bestialità in palestra dà un sacco di soddisfazioni (e risultati  )



Anticipazione (Spoiler)




Vedi l'allegato 17


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ecco la mia scheda di allenamento, la seguo da lunedì. Me l'ha fatta un amico che gestisce una palestra, dove segue individualmente i clienti (c'è di tutto, dagli omoni che si preparano per gare alle fanciulle che vogliono dimagrire). Purtroppo non posso allenarmi da lui perché molto lontano da casa mia, mi segue a distanza (gli mando ogni tanto video per verificare se faccio correttamente gli esercizi).
> Mi piace molto perché lui è contro l'uso di macchinari, la bestialità in palestra dà un sacco di soddisfazioni (e risultati  )
> 
> 
> ...



Preb ma fai 3 giorni la settimana o è una ABCA-BCAB etc?


----------



## prebozzio (12 Settembre 2012)

Ottima domanda 

Io posso andare in palestra solo tre volte la settimana, a volte ci può scappare la quarta ma non è affatto garantito


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2012)

Sei fai solo 3 sedute a settimana il volume mi sembra un po' bassino.
Ma che obiettivi hai?
Quanto dovrebbe durare questa scheda?


----------



## esjie (12 Settembre 2012)

E' una scheda basata sul metodo Westside Barbell Club, un club di Powerlifting di Cleveland, molto famoso. Il metodo in teoria è stato sviluppato per Powerlifters, e si basa su 3 tipologie di allenamento: Max effort, Repetition effort e Dynamic effort. I primi 2 lo dice il nome stesso, il terzo tipo di allenamento sarebbe con carichi al 50-60% eseguiti ultravelocemente.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Settembre 2012)

Esatto. 

Il mio obiettivo? Non ho obiettivi, nel senso che ho cominciato ad andare in palestra un anno fa perché ero sottopeso e volevo avere più forza. Questi obiettivi minimi li ho già raggiunti, ho preso 11kg e ho aumentato molto la mia forza... non mi interessa sollevare pesi giganteschi (per dire, alla panca piana non faccio mai più di 75-80kg) né diventare enorme (primo perché non ho la costituzione per diventarlo, secondo perché non prendo né prenderò mai integratori et simili, terzo perché fisici troppo grossi non mi piacciono).
Però mi diverto un sacco ad andare in palestra, mi serve per sfogare le tensioni e imparare a conoscere il mio corpo


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2012)

Non ho l'esperienza diretta per pronunciarmi sul metodo di allenamento, a me la scheda piace pochino, ma devi trovarti bene tu.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Settembre 2012)

questo Topic sta facendo un successone...regà visto che ho le braccia a pezzi oggi è meglio che non ci vado in palestra vero?


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2012)

Oggi cosa dovresti fare fabry? Le braccia quando le hai fatte, l'altro ieri?


----------



## prebozzio (12 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non ho l'esperienza diretta per pronunciarmi sul metodo di allenamento, a me la scheda piace pochino, ma devi trovarti bene tu.



Per ora mi piace perché non prevede l'uso di macchine. Se funzionerà o meno te lo saprò dire tra un po', lì nella loro palestra con questo tipo di allenamento hanno raggiunto grandi risultati


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Oggi cosa dovresti fare fabry? Le braccia quando le hai fatte, l'altro ieri?



lunedì si ho fatto spalle e braccia...


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2012)

Se oggi fai una sessione gambe-addominali vai tranquillo.


----------



## andre (12 Settembre 2012)

Con oggi ho finito la settimana del 6x5, ora arriva la settimana più dura


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Se oggi fai una sessione gambe-addominali vai tranquillo.


boo...meglio che rimango a casa non riesco neanche a mette il braccio dritto


----------



## Dexter (12 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> boo...meglio che rimango a casa non riesco neanche a mette il braccio dritto


se ogni volta che hai dolori non vai ad allenarti allora fai un allenamento al mese


----------



## Morto che parla (12 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> se ogni volta che hai dolori non vai ad allenarti allora fai un allenamento al mese



Bisogna comprendere bene l'entità e la natura del dolore. E' giusto non essere femminucce, ma allo stesso tempo non bisogna fare i duri per poi infortunarsi.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> Con oggi ho finito la settimana del 6x5, ora arriva la settimana più dura



Go on!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> se ogni volta che hai dolori non vai ad allenarti allora fai un allenamento al mese



non mi conosci...quando andavo a calcio se avevo dolori mi allenavo lo stesso, non saltavo mai un allenamento (stessa cosa per la palestra)
però visto che ho ricominciato lunedì dopo più di 1 anno di stop, è normale che mi fanno malissimo i muscoli...se ci vado rischio pure di farmi male e non voglio fare cavolate


----------



## BB7 (12 Settembre 2012)

Fabry devi sentirtelo tu non è una cosa che possiamo dirti noi... se ti senti che non ce la fai non andarci...


----------



## andre (12 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> non mi conosci...quando andavo a calcio se avevo dolori mi allenavo lo stesso, non saltavo mai un allenamento (stessa cosa per la palestra)
> però visto che ho ricominciato lunedì dopo più di 1 anno di stop, è normale che mi fanno malissimo i muscoli...se ci vado rischio pure di farmi male e non voglio fare cavolate


puoi allenare le zone in cui non senti dolore. ma da quanto hai male e di che tipo è? (muscolare immagino)
che tipo di allenamento hai fatto?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (12 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> puoi allenare le zone in cui non senti dolore. ma da quanto hai male e di che tipo è? (muscolare immagino)
> che tipo di allenamento hai fatto?



si muscolare...allenamento spalle e braccia 
il dolore è venuto martedì (il giorno dopo il ritorno in palestra)
è normale che mi fanno male i primi giorni


----------



## esjie (13 Settembre 2012)

Il problema è che se non si fanno pesi da 1 anno non si può ricominciare con 3 serie di 10-15 ripetizioni, magari con più di 1 esercizio per muscolo. Purtroppo in palestra se non vai a sfinimento sei uno strano.



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non ho l'esperienza diretta per pronunciarmi sul metodo di allenamento, a me la scheda piace pochino, ma devi trovarti bene tu.



Avendo fatto l'istruttore di palestra dico che per un tipico cliente la scheda deve essere prima di tutto divertente, quindi qualsiasi metodo o pseudometodo va bene. Se uno pretende anche i risultati allora il discorso cambia un po'. 
Sì come volume son d'accordo che è bassa, poi fare sforzi massimi senza aver costruito una base e monofrequenza non ha molto senso, oltretutto tutte le settimane. Può funzionare per un po' ma poi si stalla. Cmq il dotto Prep non ha grosse pretese, quindi vale quanto scritto sopra.


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Per ora mi piace perché non prevede l'uso di macchine. Se funzionerà o meno te lo saprò dire tra un po', lì nella loro palestra con questo tipo di allenamento hanno raggiunto grandi risultati


Il risultato piu che altro te lo danno l'alimentazione e il riposo


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

Curiosità: quanta cardio fate?


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Curiosità: quanta cardio fate?



Piu o meno un'ora, tra tutto


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Piu o meno un'ora, tra tutto



Alla settimana?


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2012)

A allenamento ovviamente


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> A allenamento ovviamente


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2012)

Eh, in palestra ci vado 4 volte per 2 ore e meZza abbondanti (3 se chiacchiero  )


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Eh, in palestra ci vado 4 volte per 2 ore e meZza abbondanti (3 se chiacchiero  )



Maro' sei un podista.


----------



## Dexter (13 Settembre 2012)

sei/eri un ciccione? 1 ora ad allenamento è tantissimo !


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2012)

1.86 x 81 kg 

Mi piace la fatica, la corsa e Il salto con la corsa sopratutto 

Poi ovviamente faccio anche parecchio lavoro anaerobico


----------



## andre (13 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Alla settimana?



nuoto una volta alla settimana (a volte due), poi basta.


----------



## esjie (13 Settembre 2012)

La gente seria fa 3 ore di allenamento altrochè 45 minuti


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

La gente seria alza due volte il suo peso alla panca.














Per scaldarsi.


----------



## andre (13 Settembre 2012)

appena finito il ciclo russo faccio un mese di massa, poi il MAV.
mi sto già preparando psicologicamente per mangiare come un animale


----------



## sheva90 (13 Settembre 2012)

Ecco la schda di Forza che comincierò domani, me l'ha fatta l'istruttore:

A

Distensione panca inclinata bilanciere 5-3-3+forzate
Distensione con manubri panca piana 5-3-3+forzate
Push Up alle parallele 5-3-3+forzate
Lento dietro manubri 5-3-3+forzate
Tirate al mento bilanciere 5-3-3+forzate
Curl Panca Scott 5-3-3+forzate
Curl alternato in piedi 3x10
Curl in piedi bilanciere 3x10
Addominali

B

Rowing presa stretta 5-3-3+forzate
Dorsey Bar 5-3-3+forzate
Squat 5-3-3+forzate
Sitting Leg Curl 5-3-3+forzate
Calf in piedi 5-3-3+forzate
Dumbell sopra la testa 5-3-3+forzate
Push Down 5-3-3+forzate
Addominali

Tempo di riposo 1 minuto e mezzo


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ecco la schda di Forza che comincierò domani, me l'ha fatta l'istruttore:
> 
> A
> 
> ...



Il lento dietro penso sia in assoluto l'esercizio più lesivo per le spalle mai visto.


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2012)

Allora, è da un pò che non scrivo  Fin'ora sono stato 4 volte in palestra, come ben sapete pesavo 84 ora invece peso 80-81 (ve lo avevo detto che per il peso non ho problemi  ) . Ora vi sparo la mia scheda (il trainer mi ha detto che la cambieremo quando arriverò a 12 volte ) quindi datemi consigli sopratutto sulla alimentazione grazie ;P Considerate che vado in palestra 4 volte a settimana. 

- Spin Bike: 15 min con lv di difficoltà 4
- Leg Press Orizzontale: 3x12 con 70kg
- Questo : 5 min lv di difficoltà 3
- Trazioni Sbarra Presa Inversa (non so se si chiami cosi è quello che tiri tu già la sbarra): 3x10 con 30kg
- Chest Press: 3x10 con 35kg
- Questo (da seduto): 3x10 con 10kg
- Push Down ai Cavi (tricipiti): 3x10 con 30kg
- Addominali Bassi: 3x15
- Tapis Roulant: 15 min di camminata veloce 

So che non è una scheda molto dura però anche se ci sono stato solo 4 volte in palestra già ci sono dei miglioramenti (all'inizio facevo fatica coi manubri da 5). Ora sparate qualche consiglio senza umiliarmi


----------



## esjie (13 Settembre 2012)

La forza si fa coi fondamentali, mia col calf raise e il leg cul


----------



## Gallio (13 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> La forza si fa coi fondamentali, mia col calf raise e il leg cul



e se non erro, il rest è più di 90 secondi o mi sbaglio?


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Allora, è da un pò che non scrivo  Fin'ora sono stato 4 volte in palestra, come ben sapete pesavo 84 ora invece peso 80-81 (ve lo avevo detto che per il peso non ho problemi  ) . Ora vi sparo la mia scheda (il trainer mi ha detto che la cambieremo quando arriverò a 12 volte ) quindi datemi consigli sopratutto sulla alimentazione grazie ;P Considerate che vado in palestra 4 volte a settimana.
> 
> - Spin Bike: 15 min con lv di difficoltà 4
> - Leg Press Orizzontale: 3x12 con 70kg
> ...



Dipende da cosa ti poni come obiettivo.

Il terzo esercizio, comunque 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Gallio ha scritto:


> e se non erro, il rest è più di 90 secondi o mi sbaglio?



Non è un dogma ma comunque sì.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



esjie ha scritto:


> La forza si fa coi fondamentali, mia col calf raise e il leg cul



Sì, soprattutto il calf raise con cose poche ripetizioni a) o non ci fa niente b) o di sfasci tutto, imho


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2012)

Non ho obiettivi particolari... diciamo che vorrei avere un bel fisico ma nulla di esagerato XD Cmq il terzo esercizio che ha? Se intendi che sembra strano allora mi associo però mi è stato detto che serve per riscaldare le braccia più che altro... boh...


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non ho obiettivi particolari... diciamo che vorrei avere un bel fisico ma nulla di esagerato XD Cmq il terzo esercizio che ha? Se intendi che sembra strano allora mi associo però mi è stato detto che serve per riscaldare le braccia più che altro... boh...



Ma sai, dipende da cosa intendi per "bel fisico".
I carichi sono bassini anzi che no...Il curl con i manubri, il secondo esercizio che hai in figura, lo fai con 10kg per braccio o in toto?
A me non fa impazzire sinceramente per un tot di ragioni, ma come sempre, non è tutto o bianco o nero nel bb.


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2012)

Sinceramente non so neanche io il mio obiettivo... più faccio e meglio è... cmq si faccio con 2 manubri da 10kg quindi uno per braccio e non in totale (;


----------



## andre (13 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Non ho obiettivi particolari... diciamo che vorrei avere un bel fisico ma nulla di esagerato XD Cmq il terzo esercizio che ha? Se intendi che sembra strano allora mi associo però mi è stato detto che serve per riscaldare le braccia più che altro... boh...


più che altro son tutti esercizi con macchine, che io ripudio nel modo più assoluto 
anche perchè con le macchine non alleni le articolazioni e i muscoli stabilizzatori, cioè non li fai lavorare in sinergia col resto dei muscoli che alleni. per ora va bene così dato che è la quarta volta, però, fossi in te, diminuirei l'utilizzo di macchine in futuro.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ecco la schda di Forza che comincierò domani, me l'ha fatta l'istruttore:
> 
> A
> 
> ...



concentrati sui 3 big, i complementari sono un di più e falli senza andare a cedimento. panca scott e tirate al mento allenate in 5-3-3 non so quanto possano essere utile, così come gli altri complementari.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Sinceramente non so neanche io il mio obiettivo... più faccio e meglio è... cmq si faccio con 2 manubri da 10kg quindi uno per braccio e non in totale (;



Ecco allora trovo piuttosto sproporzionati i carichi di petto/schiena, rispetto a quelli delle braccia. Ma poi diamine non c'è un solo esercizio per le spalle o ho le traveggole?


----------



## andre (13 Settembre 2012)

trazioni alla sbarra a presa inversa intendi la lat machine o proprio le trazioni (quelle che ti appendi e ti tiri su, per dirla in modo semplice)?


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> trazioni alla sbarra a presa inversa intendi la lat machine o proprio le trazioni (quelle che ti appendi e ti tiri su, per dirla in modo semplice)?



Da come le ha descritte sarà la lat


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2012)

Io come già detto sono ignorante in materia... ci sono stato 4 volte in tutta la mia vita in palestra e quindi ho lasciato fare al Trainer... cmq per ora mi trovo abbastanza bene però sicuramente quando ci sarà da cambiare scheda chiederò di fare anche qualche esercizio senza macchine e penso che aggiungerò la panca o altre cose per la parte sup. del corpo xD


----------



## andre (13 Settembre 2012)

e addominali bassi che esercizi intendi?


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> trazioni alla sbarra a presa inversa intendi la lat machine o proprio le trazioni (quelle che ti appendi e ti tiri su, per dirla in modo semplice)?



No non mi tiro su io ma tiro già la sbarra collegata ai pesi, io sto seduto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> e addominali bassi che esercizi intendi?



Cioè addominali normali... ho scritto bassi perchè intendevo che non mi alto fino a toccare le ginocchia ma mi fermo prima XD


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2012)

Secondo voi mettono a fare le trazioni alla sbarra a un novellino (senza offesa per bb7 ovviamente  )?


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo voi mettono a fare le trazioni alla sbarra a un novellino?



Beh dai un 4-5 di fila riuscirei anche a farne  cmq figurati se mi offendo dopotutto sono per davvero un novellino ;P


----------



## andre (13 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> No non mi tiro su io ma tiro già la sbarra collegata ai pesi, io sto seduto.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



si allora quello delle trazioni si chiama lat machine. 
per gli addominali non c'è bisogno di arrivare fino alle ginocchia, cerca di non ingobbirti, inspira quando scendi e butta fuori quando sali. attento alla schiena, per far lavorare a dovere l'addome è sufficiente "avvicinare" il bacino alla schiena. non mi sono spiegato molto bene, ma su internet trovi tutto.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Secondo voi mettono a fare le trazioni alla sbarra a un novellino (senza offesa per bb7 ovviamente  )?



Beh se sei uscito da un campo di concentramento ce la fai facile.
In prima superiore ero un mucchietto d'ossa e nella verifica di educazione fisica ne feci 25 e rotti in fila


----------



## BB7 (13 Settembre 2012)

Raga sparatemi anche qualche bel consiglio per l'alimentazione che è quella che mi interessa di più... tenete presente che non so niente a parte le basi proprio (uovo=proteine)


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Beh se sei uscito da un campo di concentramento ce la fai facile.
> In prima superiore ero un mucchietto d'ossa e nella verifica di educazione fisica ne feci 25 e rotti in fila



Quanto pesavi, 35 chili?


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga sparatemi anche qualche bel consiglio per l'alimentazione che è quella che mi interessa di più... tenete presente che non so niente a parte le basi proprio (uovo=proteine)



Per come la vedo io, visto che da quello che capisco non sei un "pompato" come gli altri che scrivono  , basta semplicemente fare le cose che fanno tutti... Eliminare dolci, formaggi, carboidrati alla sera (personalmente anche il pane lo elimino), schifezze varie.

Bere molta acqua, naturale o gassata non fa differenza, evitare di prendere integratori che fanno piu danno che altro.

Fare tanti parvi pasti, 5/6 al giorno. Frutta lontano dai pasti (anche qui senza esagerare, la frutta contiene comunque gli zuccheri, che sono utilissimi ma non oltre certe soglie) e come spuntino, al massimo se vuoi prendere delle proteine prendi le canoniche whey, io non sono un grande fan delle uova... 

Carne (meglio bianca, ma serve anche la rossa) e pesce (magro, tipo Cernia, palombo, merluzzo, coda di rospo) e verdura a volontà... 

Per Il resto poi sta anche alla tua coscienza


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga sparatemi anche qualche bel consiglio per l'alimentazione che è quella che mi interessa di più... tenete presente che non so niente a parte le basi proprio (uovo=proteine)



Già parti male  Uovo non è = a proteine. Albume = proteine, tuorlo = grassi e colesterolo.

Dipende se vuoi fare massa/forza o definizione, ma in linea generale i principi sono:

-Tante proteine (diciamo da 1,5grammi per kg corporeo in su)
-Tendenzialmente evitare i carboidrati a cena
-Evitare l'alcool


Ma queste son proprio basi basi...

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Quanto pesavi, 35 chili?



Non ci andavo così lontano


----------



## andre (13 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga sparatemi anche qualche bel consiglio per l'alimentazione che è quella che mi interessa di più... tenete presente che non so niente a parte le basi proprio (uovo=proteine)



pro: uova (albumi), pollo, salmone, tonno, sgombro, tacchino, ricotta
grassi: olio, frutta secca
carbo: riso, pasta, patate, frutta, verdura, basso IG durante il giorno (frutta, non la banana, verdura e roba integrale), alto IG a colazione e post allenamento.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Già parti male  Uovo non è = a proteine. Albume = proteine, tuorlo = grassi e colesterolo.
> 
> Dipende se vuoi fare massa/forza o definizione, ma in linea generale i principi sono:
> 
> ...




- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per come la vedo io, visto che da quello che capisco non sei un "pompato" come gli altri che scrivono  , basta semplicemente fare le cose che fanno tutti... Eliminare dolci, formaggi, carboidrati alla sera (personalmente anche il pane lo elimino), schifezze varie.
> 
> Bere molta acqua, naturale o gassata non fa differenza, evitare di prendere integratori che fanno piu danno che altro.
> 
> ...



aspetta, le whey non sono vitamine, ma proteine. ideale per il post wo o a colazione


----------



## Livestrong (13 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> aspetta, le whey non sono vitamine, ma proteine. ideale per il post wo o a colazione



Ho appena finito il workout, abbiate pietà 

Mi sono sbagliato, volevo dire proteine, infatti poi cito anche le uova


----------



## Dexter (13 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ecco la schda di Forza che comincierò domani, me l'ha fatta l'istruttore:
> 
> A
> 
> ...


 non si può vedere (non è colpa tua sia chiaro  )


----------



## Dexter (13 Settembre 2012)

per tutti: lento in avanti che fate,manubri o bilanciere?


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> per tutti: lento in avanti che fate,manubri o bilanciere?



Facevo col bilanciere. Coi manubri facevo la arnold press.
Penso comunque che per i fondamentali delle spalle la tecnica debba essere P-E-R-F-E-T-T-A altrimenti son dolori.


----------



## andre (13 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> per tutti: lento in avanti che fate,manubri o bilanciere?



bilanciere sempre e comunque


----------



## sheva90 (13 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> non si può vedere (non è colpa tua sia chiaro  )



Ho dei dubbi anche io, però i due istruttori che mi seguono sono il triplo di me hanno fatto gare e tutto non mi va di dirgli "senti questa schieda è tutta sbagliata"...


----------



## andre (13 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ho dei dubbi anche io, però i due istruttori che mi seguono sono il triplo di me hanno fatto gare e tutto non mi va di dirgli "senti questa schieda è tutta sbagliata"...



tu provala, se poi ti trovi male glielo dici. magari è un metodo tutto loro e diventi pure te una bestia.


----------



## esjie (13 Settembre 2012)

Il problema è che un bodybuilder ragiona da bodybuilder, per lui la forza è uguale a fare una classica scheda di massa solo con ripetizioni basse e cariconi, niente buffer, sempre tirate alla morte, magari pure con l'aiuto.


----------



## andre (13 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Il problema è che un bodybuilder ragiona da bodybuilder, per lui la forza è uguale a fare una classica scheda di massa solo con ripetizioni basse e cariconi, niente buffer, sempre tirate alla morte, magari pure con l'aiuto.



hai centrato il punto. secondo me per i cicli di forza bisogna andare sul powerlifting, non costa nulla non tirare alla morte ogni serie per un mesetto.


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

Ho reimpostato la scheda, visto che per via del mio recupero di infortunio sono in una condizione particolare. Penso la terrò fino ad ottobre inoltrato e poi valuterò, anche in base a che carichi riuscirò a fare.

Lunedì (Petto/Bicipiti)
Panca piana bilanciere 15-12-10-8-6-5
Dips 3xmax
Croci in declinata 2x10
Croci in piana 2x10
Curl con bilanciere 4x8
Curl alternati 4x12

Mercoledì(Schiena/Addominali)
Rematore bilanciere 2x10 2x8 2x6
Iperstensioni lombari 4x15 con sovraccarico
Scrollate bilanciere 2x15 2x10

Venerdì(Tricipiti/Spalle)
French press 6x8
Kickback 3x10
Alzate laterali 3x12
Alzate frontali 3x12
Fly 4x10

Sabato(Cardio/Addominali)

Domenica(Gambe/Addominali)
Squat bulgaro 6x8
Squat 2x20
Iperstensioni 4x12
Calf raise in piedi 3x25 3x15


----------



## Dexter (13 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> ...


vuoi fare il figo con la tartaruga insomma


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> vuoi fare il figo con la tartaruga insomma



Ma guarda, in realtà nel corso degli anni ho spaziato dai 5 workout/week alla singola sessione, per gli addominali.
Alla fine nell'ultimo anno ho raggiunto un equilibrio di 2/3 alla settimana che ha dato i risultati che volevo.


----------



## andre (13 Settembre 2012)

Io gli addominali li alleno una volta sola, però col nuoto mi tiro parecchio


----------



## sheva90 (13 Settembre 2012)

Io gli alleno quasi sempre e si vedono alla grande


----------



## andre (13 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Io gli alleno quasi sempre e si vedono alla grande



iper ipertrofizzati 

domani ho il 6x6 di ciclo russo (panca e seduta leggera di squat) e sono letteralmente a pezzi.


----------



## sheva90 (13 Settembre 2012)

Per me gli addominali non sono un muscolo come tutti gli altri, mi trovo bene allenandoli sempre e definendoli sempre di piu.

Anche solo facendo semplici crunch


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Settembre 2012)

Avrei una domanda "tecnica"

Questo

http://www.megafitness.eu/it/catalo...+POWER+VEST+"KOOLOOK"+GIUBBINO+CO&from=kelkoo

In quali negozi "reali" si trova?


----------



## andre (14 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Avrei una domanda "tecnica"
> 
> Questo
> 
> ...



non ne ho idea, ma per quali esercizi lo useresti (così per curiosità)?


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2012)

non c'è a decathlon? perchè è abbastanza "comune"

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=55]andre[/MENTION] penso dips e trazioni


----------



## andre (14 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> non c'è a decathlon? perchè è abbastanza "comune"
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> [MENTION=55]andre[/MENTION] penso dips e trazioni



non è meglio la cintura? almeno metti quanto peso vuoi, con quel giubbetto al max 20kg


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> non ne ho idea, ma per quali esercizi lo useresti (così per curiosità)?



Push up, dips e jump squat. Trazioni quando riprenderò totalmente confidenza con la scapola.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> non c'è a decathlon? perchè è abbastanza "comune"
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> [MENTION=55]andre[/MENTION] penso dips e trazioni



Al deca non l'ho mai visto, pur bazzicandoci spesso.


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2012)

boh vabè QUEL giubbetto nello specifico 20kg ma ci sono anche quelli come la cintura che ne metti di più


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> non è meglio la cintura? almeno metti quanto peso vuoi, con quel giubbetto al max 20kg



La cintura viene scomoda nei salti, che sarebbero la prima cosa che intenderei allenare col giubbotto, per aumentare l'elevazione.


----------



## Dexter (14 Settembre 2012)

strano al deca non ci sia! boh non so che dirti..non puoi proprio prenderlo online? spendi sicuro meno


----------



## andre (14 Settembre 2012)

qualcuno di voi sa fare i muscle up?


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2012)

Non so voi ma in questi giorni, arrivato un po' di fresco, mi sto allenando benissimo. Mi sento in una condizione fantastica


----------



## Livestrong (14 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La cintura viene scomoda nei salti, che sarebbero la prima cosa che intenderei allenare col giubbotto, per aumentare l'elevazione.



Per i salti potresti mettere i soliti pesi alle caviglie


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> qualcuno di voi sa fare i muscle up?



Io per un periodo li ho fatti, sono pesanti da gestire su volume impegnativo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per i salti potresti mettere i soliti pesi alle caviglie



Sì ma i problemi sono due:
1) E' poca cosa, è difficile trovare cavigliere che pesino, l'una, più di 4kg
2) Creano tensioni (e a lungo andare anche problemi posturali) alle caviglie non indifferenti, in atterraggio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> strano al deca non ci sia! boh non so che dirti..non puoi proprio prenderlo online? spendi sicuro meno



E' che mi scoccia "concettualmente" vedere un prodotto a 80euro che ne chiede 25 di spedizione.


----------



## esjie (14 Settembre 2012)

Ci ho provato a farli per un periodo l'anno scorso, non ci riesco, non ho na minghia di forza, come caaaz si fanno?

Salti con le cavigliere? Buona fortuna. Cmq puoi farlo anche col bilanciere lo squat jump.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ci ho provato a farli per un periodo l'anno scorso, non ci riesco, non ho na minghia di forza, come caaaz si fanno?
> 
> Salti con le cavigliere? Buona fortuna. Cmq puoi farlo anche col bilanciere lo squat jump.



L'importante è trovare il punto di oscillazione ottimale alla "spinta-tirata" verso l'alto. Poi, come per il discorso delle parallele, è anche molto questione di rapporto peso/forza.

Ho provato col bilanciere, ma è scomodissimo. E' difficile mantenere i carichi in equilibrio, e tenere la schiena bene eretta durante l'esecuzione in estensione massima è un incubo.


----------



## andre (14 Settembre 2012)

ho fatto la prima seduta del 6x6. ultima ripetizione tiratissima, la seduta d'assistenza per lo squat non l'ho fatta, avevo ancora i doms dall'altro giorno. vabbuò l'importante è aver fatto sto benedetto 6x6, ora mi mancano stacchi e squat


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Settembre 2012)

Andre hai già provato a vedere se ti è migliorato il massimale di panca?
Se sì, di quanto?


----------



## andre (14 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Andre hai già provato a vedere se ti è migliorato il massimale di panca?
> Se sì, di quanto?



non ho ancora provato, se è aumentato lo scopro alla seduta del 2x2 al 100%. se quella seduta andrà ok, poi proverò il massimale e ti faccio sapere.
cmq credo aumenterà del 5%, massimo 10%.


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> non ho ancora provato, se è aumentato lo scopro alla seduta del 2x2 al 100%. se quella seduta andrà ok, poi proverò il massimale e ti faccio sapere.
> cmq credo aumenterà del 5%, massimo 10%.



Beh 10% è tanta roba eh...


----------



## andre (14 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Beh 10% è tanta roba eh...



dico io eh, penso il 5% se tutto è andato come doveva andare

10% sarebbe quasi un miracolo ahah


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2012)

Oggi mentre alzavo i manubri ho sentito un leggero fastidio nel gomito sinistro... non so come spiegarlo però non credo che riguardi l'osso ma qualche tendine (?) forse o qualcosa cosi... cmq ho continuato l'esercizio perchè non era niente di che... un'altra cosa che mi fa stranamente male è il primo osso della colonna vertebrale appena sotto il collo, mi fa un pò male quando abbasso la testa fino in fondo... forse è dovuto a qualche esercizio che ho fatto non benissimo boh...


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Settembre 2012)

Sempre attento coi dolori. E ALLA TECNICA. E una visita medica per l'attività fisica l'hai fatta?


----------



## BB7 (14 Settembre 2012)

Si sono stato oggi dal medico di famiglia ma questa è pura formalità... quando giocavo a calcio andavamo dal medico sportivo che ti faceva sudare e sono sempre passato senza problemi... ovviamente ora faccio ancora più attenzione alla tecnica ma questi piccoli "fastidi" penso siano dovuti anche al clima perchè ultimamente qua da me si è passati da stracaldo a piogge e vento ecc... forse avrò preso qualche colpo della strega boh xD


----------



## esjie (14 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> ho fatto la prima seduta del 6x6. ultima ripetizione tiratissima, *la seduta d'assistenza per lo squat* non l'ho fatta, avevo ancora i doms dall'altro giorno. vabbuò l'importante è aver fatto sto benedetto 6x6, ora mi mancano stacchi e squat



Come sarebbe stata in % di carico? Perchè con carichi bassi e ripetizioni pompi sangue e recuperi prima


----------



## andre (14 Settembre 2012)

6x2 all'80%, che dici era meglio che la facevo?


----------



## esjie (14 Settembre 2012)

In teoria sì perchè le sedute a bassa intensità servono anche per recuperare, son da fare anche coi doms, perchè il carico non dovrebbe essere difficile. Però l'80% mi pare tantino, poi son poche reps, 2-3 x 6-10 al 60%-70%, basso recupero e ampio buffer penso sia meglio imho.


----------



## andre (14 Settembre 2012)

la prossima volta ci provo, è la prima seduta d'assistenza che salto, però non ce la facevo davvero


----------



## esjie (14 Settembre 2012)

Il carico deve essere fin troppo facile 

Oggi ho paura di aver esagerato 
Front Squat 2x2 60-65kg...dovevo fare tutte e 2 60, ma è che mi tira troppo la minghia che lo squat sia come la panca dai, anche se c'è un perchè. Ho sfoderato il mio orgoglio da pompato, 

Panca 2x2 60 kg

Martedi gara sui 200, spero di non essere imballato 


Dai, facciamo la gara a chi ce l'ha più lungo, fuori le palle. Quanto fate di Squat, Panca e Stacco


----------



## Morto che parla (15 Settembre 2012)

Posso dirtelo fresco fresco di panca, perchè, essendo io una persona dotata del cervello di un criceto, ieri sera ho tentato il massimale nonostante il recupero dall'infortunio della spalla ("così capisco quanta forza ho perso con l'infortunio e so come gestirmi meglio nei prossimi mesi")  Diciamo che stamattina la stessa spalla non era proprio contentissima 

Senza spotter sono arrivato a 90 con un' esecuzione abbastanza pulita. Penso che forzando al 100% avrei potuto fare 92/94, ma considerando che avrei corso il rischio di ritrovarmi schiacciato sotto il bilanciere, ho preferito non strafare (la mia spalla mi sta dicendo che già così ho strafatto).

Di squat e stacco onestamente non ti so dire, non ho abbastanza ghisa.


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2012)

dopo il ciclo russo vi aggiorno su tutti i miei massimali
non faccio tanto comunque


----------



## esjie (15 Settembre 2012)

Panca: 72 x 2
Squat (back): 95 x 3
Stacco: non saprei, più di 80-85 nn credo di fare

Pesavo sui 67, adesso son 65 e non sono attuali i record


----------



## Dexter (15 Settembre 2012)

Panca massimale sto anche io sui 90,squat dovrei stracciarvi invece,quando comincio ciclo forza vi dico  stacco non saprei,non ne faccio da secoli,dai tempi che giocavo a pallanuoto,e comunque credo sia nella norma/scarso.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

domanda per tutti: come vi riscaldate?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> domanda per tutti: come vi riscaldate?



io 10 minuti di Cyclette

oggi ho fatto braccia, addominali e gambe...lunedì vediamo che scheda mi fa


----------



## andre (15 Settembre 2012)

solitamente per i big faccio delle serie di riscaldamento partendo dal 40% del carico che poi userò nell'esercizio e salendo via via fino a raggiungerlo.
1x6 40%
1x5 50%
1x4 60%
1x3 70%
1x2 80%
1x2 90% 
esercizio al 100%

per i complementari bastano un un 2x8-10 con una percentuale di carico bassa.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> io 10 minuti di Cyclette
> 
> oggi ho fatto braccia, addominali e gambe...lunedì vediamo che scheda mi fa



a che ti serve la cyclette?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (15 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> 
> 
> a che ti serve la cyclette?


quando è occupato il Tapirulan la faccio...poi la faccio quando finisco l'allenamento per riposarmi


----------



## Canonista (15 Settembre 2012)

Fabry non fai stretching? C'è qualcuno che lo fa?


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quando è occupato il Tapirulan la faccio...poi la faccio quando finisco l'allenamento per riposarmi



Si la domanda di andre è un'altra... Come pensi possa, la cyclette, preparare il tuo sistema nervoso centrale ad un esercizio, per dire, come le trazioni?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> Fabry non fai stretching? C'è qualcuno che lo fa?



Guarda io l'ho fatto per un po', dopo aver fatto l'allenamento, e mi ha sempre dato problemi.

Ci sono scuole di pensiero opposte, io in questo periodo non lo sto più facendo (e vado meglio).






Stamattina 30 minuti in pista al lago, allenamento gambe e addominali.
4 ore di sonno


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Si la domanda di andre è un'altra... Come pensi possa, la cyclette, preparare il tuo sistema nervoso centrale ad un esercizio, per dire, come le trazioni?



boh a essere sincero non lo so  così mi hanno detto di fare loro...appena arrivo 10 minuti di Tapirualn e se è occupato Cyclette

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> Fabry non fai stretching? C'è qualcuno che lo fa?



all'altra palestra lo facevo...a questo no e anche per me va molto meglio


----------



## andre (16 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> boh a essere sincero non lo so  così mi hanno detto di fare loro...appena arrivo 10 minuti di Tapirualn e se è occupato Cyclette
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



io leverei il tapis roulant o la cyclette, sono inutili. cioè prendi un caffè anzichè far quello ed è uguale


----------



## esjie (16 Settembre 2012)

Faccio pesi dopo gli sprint quindi son già caldo, se devo far pesi grossi faccio 2 serie di riscaldamento. Da quest'anno probabile che li faccia 2 ore dopo l'allenamento, quindi farò un po' di mobilità, senza strafare troppo. Stretching dopo, sempre. E pure prima se facessi solo quello, ma + dinamico.


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> boh a essere sincero non lo so  così mi hanno detto di fare loro...appena arrivo 10 minuti di Tapirualn e se è occupato Cyclette
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ecco, diciamo che ti sei più o meno risposto da solo. Una corsetta non può certo preparare le tue braccia, i tuoi pettorali, i tuoi dorsali e il tuo sistema nervoso di contro, a sostenere uno sforzo elevato. So che l'idea di "riscaldamento" praticata in molte palestra è questa. Io personalmente l'ho sempre ritenuta estremamente discutibile e ritengo che il metodo di approccio corretto sia quello di andre, con le serie di avvicinamento.


----------



## andre (16 Settembre 2012)

qualcuno di voi esegue esercizi per la cuffia dei rotatori? se si, quando, quali esercizi, set e reps? vorrei provarli perchè a volte avverto dei fastidi


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> qualcuno di voi esegue esercizi per la cuffia dei rotatori? se si, quando, quali esercizi, set e reps? vorrei provarli perchè a volte avverto dei fastidi



Li ho fatti per mesi, da quando mi ha preso il fastidio alla spalla.
Con 2 kg per braccio 3 serie da 12 facendo ruotare le braccia dal basso all'alto, a mo' di croce ma con i gomiti piegati e quindi gli avambracci in avanti.
Oppure da interno a esterno con gli elastici.

Come per lo stretching, ora che non lo faccio, non vedo peggioramenti col dolore, anzi.


----------



## andre (16 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Li ho fatti per mesi, da quando mi ha preso il fastidio alla spalla.
> Con 2 kg per braccio 3 serie da 12 facendo ruotare le braccia dal basso all'alto, a mo' di croce ma con i gomiti piegati e quindi gli avambracci in avanti.
> Oppure da interno a esterno con gli elastici.
> 
> Come per lo stretching, ora che non lo faccio, non vedo peggioramenti col dolore, anzi.



quindi un po' ha aiutato l'utilizzo di questi esercizi?


----------



## Morto che parla (16 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> quindi un po' ha aiutato l'utilizzo di questi esercizi?



Sarò onesto: no.


Però da quello che so, anche qui, ci sono diverse scuole di pensiero.


----------



## BB7 (16 Settembre 2012)

Lo stretching secondo me non serve a niente... pure quando giocavo a calcio se lo facevo mi sentivo quasi peggio. Pure gli allenatori che ho avuto erano di pensieri diversi, uno diceva che fa bene mentre un'altro diceva che fa male perchè quando lo fai bruci delle cellule eccetera eccetera... insomma la verità non si sa ancora.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (16 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ecco, diciamo che ti sei più o meno risposto da solo. Una corsetta non può certo preparare le tue braccia, i tuoi pettorali, i tuoi dorsali e il tuo sistema nervoso di contro, a sostenere uno sforzo elevato. So che l'idea di "riscaldamento" praticata in molte palestra è questa. Io personalmente l'ho sempre ritenuta estremamente discutibile e ritengo che il metodo di approccio corretto sia quello di andre, con le serie di avvicinamento.



infatti pure io non l'ho mai capito...a


----------



## sheva90 (16 Settembre 2012)

Lunedi comincio a integrarmi con le proteine.

http://www.the-nutrition.com/store/...&pg=1&pid=340&stype=2&cat=1&cat_name=Proteine

Conoscete? Me le hanno consigliati in tanti.


----------



## Dexter (16 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Lunedi comincio a integrarmi con le proteine.
> 
> http://www.the-nutrition.com/store/...&pg=1&pid=340&stype=2&cat=1&cat_name=Proteine
> 
> Conoscete? Me le hanno consigliati in tanti.


a quel prezzo,forse qualcosina di più,trovi molto molto di meglio. ecco,magari sulle schede non posso aiutarti molto ma su integratori chiedi pure


----------



## sheva90 (16 Settembre 2012)

60euro per 3kg non mi sembrano male.


----------



## Canonista (16 Settembre 2012)

Alcuni dicono che l'ideale per scaldare le braccia sia tirare pugni con una certa intensità ed un certo ritmo al sacco ma anche a vuoto...però ci sono anche altri che dicono che basta disegnare dei cerchi con le braccia distese, prima in alto e poi lateralmente, per un paio di minuti.

Io comunque sono a favore dello stretching; è da una cinquina di mesi (forse di più) che non lo faccio e inizio a sentire il mio corpo che "arrugginisce"...non riesco più a distendere completamente la gamba in avanti al momento del salto e sento dei fastidi se faccio qualche scatto sui 70 metri a livello di inguine e ginocchio (cosa che non sentivo nei periodi in cui "stretchavo").


----------



## andre (16 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Alcuni dicono che l'ideale per scaldare le braccia sia tirare pugni con una certa intensità ed un certo ritmo al sacco ma anche a vuoto...però ci sono anche altri che dicono che basta disegnare dei cerchi con le braccia distese, prima in alto e poi lateralmente, per un paio di minuti.
> 
> Io comunque sono a favore dello stretching; è da una cinquina di mesi (forse di più) che non lo faccio e inizio a sentire il mio corpo che "arrugginisce"...non riesco più a distendere completamente la gamba in avanti al momento del salto e sento dei fastidi se faccio qualche scatto sui 70 metri a livello di inguine e ginocchio (cosa che non sentivo nei periodi in cui "stretchavo").



il riscaldamento non serve solo a rilassare le articolazioni, ma anche a preparare il sistema nervoso al successivo sforzo, per questo non è sufficiente un riscaldamento del genere. l

- - - Aggiornato - - -



sheva90 ha scritto:


> Lunedi comincio a integrarmi con le proteine.
> 
> http://www.the-nutrition.com/store/...&pg=1&pid=340&stype=2&cat=1&cat_name=Proteine
> 
> Conoscete? Me le hanno consigliati in tanti.



http://www.musclenutrition.com/home-page/100-whey-protein.html

il sito è affidabilissimo, a me arrivano in uno, massimo due giorni

- - - Aggiornato - - -

comunque oggi seduta dello stacco in 6x6, tutto ok anche se l'ultima serie è stata veramente dura.
complementari: 
panca piana 6x3 80%
lento avanti 4x8
rematore 4x6
curl bilanciere 3x8


----------



## esjie (16 Settembre 2012)

Fidatevi che lo stretching serve, soprattutto in forma dinamica nel riscaldamento, aumenta il ROM. Lo statico lo vedo più come rilassante alla fine dell'allenamento, poi penso che possa contribuire anch'esso all'aumento del ROM ma a lungo termine e facendone quintali su quintali, minimo sindacale 30' ogni allenamento.


----------



## sheva90 (16 Settembre 2012)

Si quelle della Optimum le ho provate sono buone.


----------



## andre (16 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Fidatevi che lo stretching serve, soprattutto in forma dinamica nel riscaldamento, aumenta il ROM. Lo statico lo vedo più come rilassante alla fine dell'allenamento, poi penso che possa contribuire anch'esso all'aumento del ROM ma a lungo termine e facendone quintali su quintali, minimo sindacale 30' ogni allenamento.



quindi stretching a inizio allenamento?


----------



## esjie (16 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> quindi stretching a inizio allenamento?



Sì, ma dinamico, non il classico stretch statico. Ogni ripetizione aumenti il ROM articolare. Tipo Overhead Squat, camminata tipo spiderman ecc. Poi anche qualche classica posizione di stretch però tenuta per pochi secondi per diverse ripetizioni, ogni ripetizione aumenti l'allungamento, anche contraendo l'antagonista.
A fine allenamento ci vuole per forza un po' di stretch perchè facendo pesi il muscolo lo accorci, devi un po' "risettare" la lunghezza,


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Settembre 2012)

La bresaola di tacchino


----------



## andre (17 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La bresaola di tacchino



dell'aia? cruda la ritengo immangiabile, saltata in padella qualche secondo è buona

comunque che ne pensate di un programma del genere?
http://www.t-nation.com/free_online...ero_how_i_build_muscle_and_strip_off_fat_fast
mi sembra ottimo per la forza


----------



## Morto che parla (17 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> dell'aia? cruda la ritengo immangiabile, saltata in padella qualche secondo è buona
> 
> comunque che ne pensate di un programma del genere?
> http://www.t-nation.com/free_online...ero_how_i_build_muscle_and_strip_off_fat_fast
> mi sembra ottimo per la forza



Come immangiabile  

Ma è buonissima  


Del programma onestamente non so. La T nation, dopo avermi promesso di aumentare l'elevazione, per me ha fallito.


----------



## andre (17 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Come immangiabile
> 
> Ma è buonissima
> 
> ...



le fette sono spessissime 

comunque prima di provare questo programma farò un mese di massa, poi MAV e poi un altro mese di massa


----------



## sheva90 (17 Settembre 2012)

Domani mi arrivano le proteine


----------



## andre (17 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Domani mi arrivano le proteine



quali hai preso poi?


----------



## sheva90 (17 Settembre 2012)

Quelle pure che mi ha consigliato il personal trainer a rilascio lento.
Sono 3 KG, assumerò 80 g al giorno, mi ha dato anche l'alimentazione che domani posto.


----------



## andre (17 Settembre 2012)

quando le assumi? 80 gr sono tante tante, quante pro ti butti giù al giorno?


----------



## Dexter (17 Settembre 2012)

80g al giorno di caseine manco pato quando pesava 60kg le prendeva...senza offesa sheva,ma dopo la scheda da te postata e la genialata sulle prote in polvere inizio seriamente a dubitare del tuo istruttore


----------



## andre (17 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> 80g al giorno di caseine manco pato quando pesava 60kg le prendeva...senza offesa sheva,ma dopo la scheda da te postata e la genialata sulle prote in polvere inizio seriamente a dubitare del tuo istruttore



è sempre un integratore, serve appunto ad "integrare" la dieta. assumerne in così grosse quantità non credo sia il massimo, a livello di salute. la maggior parte delle proteine si dovrebbero assumere da cibo solito, le whey sono un di più.

sheva io ti consiglio di chiedere al tuo dottore o ad un nutrizionista, 80 gr son veramente tanti. poi l'integrazione va vista all'interno della dieta


----------



## Dexter (17 Settembre 2012)

80g sono un enormità,diciamo la stessa cosa andre,forse mi son spiegato male  comunque non sono whey ma a quanto pare caseine,quindi è pure peggio: son pesanti cavolo...io non sono uno di quelli che dicono che fa male tutto,e nemmeno in questo caso mi sento di dire che va incontro a dei rischi sheva,piuttosto è uno spreco! vanno benissimo un 30g nel prenanna e amen...al mattino fonti proteiche va bene il latte e via,e durante il giorno c'è altra roba..

- - - Aggiornato - - -

fra l'altro mi viene difficile pensare che le assimili tutte quelle proteine,se le prende tutte in una botta...


----------



## sheva90 (17 Settembre 2012)

Le ho già assunte in passato 80gr non mi sembra una dose cosi elevate.

In pratica prenderò 30 a metà mattina, 30 a metà pomeriggio e 20 pre-nanna.

Durante il giorno per motivi vari non sempre assumo tante proteine...


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Quelle pure che mi ha consigliato il personal trainer a rilascio lento.
> Sono 3 KG, assumerò 80 g al giorno, mi ha dato anche l'alimentazione che domani posto.



La miseria 80g al giorno sarebbe "integrazione"? Ma mangi?


----------



## Canonista (18 Settembre 2012)

Sheva...ma quanto pesi?


----------



## sheva90 (18 Settembre 2012)

75 KG. 

Ma per crescere le quantita di proteine quelle sono, da 60gr a 80 gr al giorno piu il cibo sollido...

Io mangio un casino ma non in maniera "ridiga"... ho letto che il fabbisogno di proteine e pari a 2gr per ogni kg.. quindi mi servono 150gr di proteine pulite al giorno


----------



## Canonista (18 Settembre 2012)

Boh, io invece leggo dappertutto che è di 0,9-1 gr..1,5 massimo..


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> 75 KG.
> 
> Ma per crescere le quantita di proteine quelle sono, da 60gr a 80 gr al giorno piu il cibo sollido...
> 
> Io mangio un casino ma non in maniera "ridiga"... ho letto che il fabbisogno di proteine e pari a 2gr per ogni kg.. quindi mi servono 150gr di proteine pulite al giorno



Il problema è "dove" l'hai letto. E' una delle tante "verità" del bodybuilding.

Il BB è sperimentare SU SE STESSI. Io ho preso 6 kg praticamente tutti puliti con 1,2/1,4 gr pro per kg, in un anno.

Adesso sto aumentando le pro, ma attenzione. Davvero, attenzione. Non è uno sprint, è una maratona. Certi estremismi si possono tentare dopo anni e anni di pratica seria e conoscenza del corpo, altrimenti si rischia, si rischia grosso.


----------



## sheva90 (18 Settembre 2012)

L'ho letto in tanti forum di BB che frequento


----------



## andre (18 Settembre 2012)

prova a postare la dieta che segui di solito, magari è povera di pro e quindi le devi per forza assumere con le whey


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> L'ho letto in tanti forum di BB che frequento



Ed è cosa comunemente "risaputa", ma non è "verità". Se prendi Coleman, butta giù se non erro 4,5 grammi per kg di pro al giorno.
Se prendi i bb italiani, difficilmente raggiungono le 3 (e son tante 3 eh). E parlo di BB "pro", che raggiungono gran risultati. Allora Coleman è pazzo? No. Son pazzi i BB italiani? Nemmeno. E' stato dimostrato che basse pro rallentano lo sviluppo muscolare (non chiedermi di postare gli studi, non li ho sottomano) ma è ben più arduo asserire il contrario.
Con questo non voglio dire che devi mangiare 0,5 grammi di pro per kg, dico solo che il BB non è il calcetto. Non è un hobby con cui giocherellare. Io stesso, nonostante abbia una discreta esperienza, per una singola cavolata ho perso mesi di allenamento. Bisogna stare molto attenti. Giusto oggi ho buttato un occhio su un paio di articoli di BBers morti (morti. MORTI) per insufficienze renali (e il doping può essere solo una parte del problema). Occhio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> prova a postare la dieta che segui di solito, magari è povera di pro e quindi le devi per forza assumere con le whey



Sì ma non esiste al mondo che uno mangi "pane" e proteine in polvere. Va bene voler fare i bodybuilders, va bene "integrare", ma non siamo mica macchine in cui infilare macronutrienti a casaccio.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Settembre 2012)

Anche perche se non erro (tempo fa lessi uno studio una riguardo) assumere SOLO proteine non è il massimo.. Figurarsi una dose "alta" come quella. 

Cioè, magari se ci metti della farina nello shaker potrebbe andare


----------



## andre (18 Settembre 2012)

oggi seduta dello squat in 6x6 con ancora i doms dal 6x6 dello stacco. poi richiamo di panca in 5x3, distensioni manubri in 3x8 e trazioni in 5x6.
dopo allenamento banana + 3 fette wasa + petto di pollo + 30gr di whey, avevo una fame della madonna.


----------



## Livestrong (18 Settembre 2012)

Il riso soffiato al posto del pane sarebbe stato un artificio stupendo


----------



## sheva90 (18 Settembre 2012)

Vabe raga ma voi quante whey assumete? Penso che sotto i 60 gr al giorno sia anche inutile prenderle... Almeno due misurini da 30gr... metà mattina e metà pomeriggio


----------



## andre (19 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Vabe raga ma voi quante whey assumete? Penso che sotto i 60 gr al giorno sia anche inutile prenderle... Almeno due misurini da 30gr... metà mattina e metà pomeriggio



io 30 gr dopo allenamento e, di conseguenza, solo i giorni in cui mi alleno.
per quale principio oltre i 60 gr funzionano e sotto no? 
poi, come ho detto, dipende dalla dieta. sinceramente, piuttosto che buttarmi giù solo whey, preferisco mangiarmi due belle bistecche, o due bei tranci di salmone. così come tutto il resto del cibo solido.
io le prendo solo ed esclusivamente perchè sono le pro più facilmente assimilabili dopo allenamento e inoltre le posso assumere subito dopo aver finito. durante il giorno si trovano altre soluzioni.
poi metà mattina e metà pomeriggio? in base a cosa?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2012)

oggi ho fatto 1 ora e 30...solo petto


----------



## andre (19 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> oggi ho fatto 1 ora e 30...solo petto



cioè un'ora e mezzo di esercizi per il petto?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (19 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> cioè un'ora e mezzo di esercizi per il petto?



no vabbè, ho fatto pure braccia e addominali  ma la maggior parte del tempo l'ho impiegata per il petto


----------



## Morto che parla (19 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Vabe raga ma voi quante whey assumete? Penso che sotto i 60 gr al giorno sia anche inutile prenderle... Almeno due misurini da 30gr... metà mattina e metà pomeriggio



0


----------



## sheva90 (19 Settembre 2012)

Metà mattina come spuntino, al lavoro non posso portarmi roba da mangiare nella pausa bevo lo Shaker e via...

Idem il pomeriggio.
30gr + 30gr....

Ma è il metodo stra-usato praticamente da chiunque, non è che sono il primo è, mi meraviglio che voi vi meravigliate, le pro in polvere si assumono cosi ovunque 

Poi ovvio se uno riesce ad avere il tempo di mangiare tutto e la disponibilità può anche farne a meno.
Però penso che nel bodybuiling un minimo di integrazione ci voglia...


----------



## Livestrong (19 Settembre 2012)

Un minimo si, 80 grammi no


----------



## sheva90 (20 Settembre 2012)

Almeno due misurini da 30... Dosi inferiori le ritengo (e non solo io) inutili, alla fine non ti cambia nulla.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Almeno due misurini da 30... Dosi inferiori le ritengo (e non solo io) inutili, alla fine non ti cambia nulla.



Ma perchè? Davvero non riesco a capire sulla base di cosa due misurini da 30 sono il minimo, se no tanto vale non prenderle. 30 gr di whey cosa saranno, 25 grammi di pro pure? Ipotizziamo 50 grammi al giorno di proteine whey. Pur non essendo le stesse proteine (ma farsi menate SERIE sulla qualità di proteine vuol dire non dico gareggiare ma quasi) è come mangiare tipo 230 grammi di prosciutto. Seguendo un ragionamento del "o 30x2 o niente" vuol dire che mangiare 200 grammi di prosciutto o 0 è la stessa cosa. Davvero non riesco a capire.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



sheva90 ha scritto:


> Metà mattina come spuntino, al lavoro non posso portarmi roba da mangiare nella pausa bevo lo Shaker e via...
> 
> Idem il pomeriggio.
> 30gr + 30gr....
> ...



Da chiunque è già un'affermazione forte, ma comunque qui quello che lascia perplessi è il dosaggio, non tanto il fatto che uno prenda le proteine in polvere.

Ad ogni modo, non so che lavoro tu svolga. Io devo praticamente sempre lavorare in orari da "spuntino" e talvolta anche alla sera, ma le uova sode, i panini al tonno e compagnia bella li ho sempre potuti mangiare (poi, ripeto, non so che lavoro tu faccia).


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Cosa mi consigliate come atrezzi da acquistare per fare palestra in casa ? Niente di eccessivamente costoso o grosso. E che esercizi fare ?


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Cosa mi consigliate come atrezzi da acquistare per fare palestra in casa ? Niente di eccessivamente costoso o grosso. E che esercizi fare ?



Budget e spazio a disposizione? Puoi forare i muri?


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

No nessuna foratura dei muri. Robe semplici, magari utili per pomparsi un attimo. Budget sui 100 euro, i pesi li ho gia.


----------



## Livestrong (20 Settembre 2012)

Manubri e corda


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Corda dafuq ? why ?


----------



## admin (20 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> No nessuna foratura dei muri. Robe semplici, magari utili per pomparsi un attimo. Budget sui 100 euro, i pesi li ho gia.



Un mio amico s'è fatto tutto in casa, roba tipo FLINTSTONES e avrà speso una decina di euro. Un genio! 

Per il bilanciere: asse d'acciaio con i blocchetti di cemento attaccati ai lati 

Non ho attrezzi quindi non posso dirti nulla. Ho tapis roulant e sacco.


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Eh però poi spostar tutta quella roba, a meno che se li sia fatti in cantina o garage. Per il tapis roulant vado a correre, il sacco lo ho pure io ma lo uso poco, da quando ho smesso boxe qualche anno fa. Più che altro volevo si la panca ma da spenderci poco, poi pesi per le braccia e robe cosi. Per sapere gli esercizi giusti invece mi sa che dovrò guardare su internet, intendo per la corretta esecuzione.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> No nessuna foratura dei muri. Robe semplici, magari utili per pomparsi un attimo. Budget sui 100 euro, i pesi li ho gia.



Per pesi intendi manubri e dischi? Dischi e basta? Bilancieri? Pesi non regolabili (cioè senza dischi)?
Puoi essere leggermente più specifico, anche per quel che riguarda lo spazio a disposizione?


----------



## Dexter (20 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=258]sheva90[/MENTION] il punto è che tu hai parlato di proteine a lento rilascio...e se mi parli di 80g allora si che rimango perplesso. quelle di cui tu parli sono caseine,che si prendono in genere prima di andare a dormire un 25-35g...sono proteine pesanti che si digeriscono lentamente per permettere durante il sonno un rilascio di proteine graduato,in modo da non lasciare "a stomaco vuoto" il muscolo. le whey invece sono quelle a rilascio veloce,buone per il dopo allenamento e alla mattina quando uno ha bisogno subito di proteine!


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> [MENTION=258]sheva90[/MENTION] il punto è che tu hai parlato di proteine a lento rilascio...e se mi parli di 80g allora si che rimango perplesso. quelle di cui tu parli sono caseine,che si prendono in genere prima di andare a dormire un 25-35g...sono proteine pesanti che si digeriscono lentamente per permettere durante il sonno un rilascio di proteine graduato,in modo da non lasciare "a stomaco vuoto" il muscolo. le whey invece sono quelle a rilascio veloce,buone per il dopo allenamento e alla mattina quando uno ha bisogno subito di proteine!



Fosse solo il tempo di rilascio, il problema...


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Settembre 2012)

Heisenberg ha scritto:


> Eh però poi spostar tutta quella roba, a meno che se li sia fatti in cantina o garage. Per il tapis roulant vado a correre, il sacco lo ho pure io ma lo uso poco, da quando ho smesso boxe qualche anno fa. Più che altro volevo si la panca ma da spenderci poco, poi pesi per le braccia e robe cosi. Per sapere gli esercizi giusti invece mi sa che dovrò guardare su internet, intendo per la corretta esecuzione.



Di panche ne esistono una infinità. L'importante è avere dischi e bilanciere (i manubri sono già un "di più"), e quasi fondamentale sarebbe una sbarra per fare trazioni (se proprio non puoi metterla, ti arrangerai con rematore e t bar). Cerca una panca richiudibile, vanno dai 70 ai 200 circa in base a marca, capacità di supporto e struttura (alcune senza leg extension e alcune con). Meglio se puoi provarle e portartele a casa in macchina.


----------



## Heisenberg (20 Settembre 2012)

Uhm i consigli che mi hai dato mi sono utili, lo spazio è quello di una camera quindi ridotto. Potrei spostarmi in cantina o garage ma non ora, in futuro.


----------



## sheva90 (20 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Ma perchè? Davvero non riesco a capire sulla base di cosa due misurini da 30 sono il minimo, se no tanto vale non prenderle. 30 gr di whey cosa saranno, 25 grammi di pro pure? Ipotizziamo 50 grammi al giorno di proteine whey. Pur non essendo le stesse proteine (ma farsi menate SERIE sulla qualità di proteine vuol dire non dico gareggiare ma quasi) è come mangiare tipo 230 grammi di prosciutto. Seguendo un ragionamento del "o 30x2 o niente" vuol dire che mangiare 200 grammi di prosciutto o 0 è la stessa cosa. Davvero non riesco a capire.
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



No vabe dico semplicemente che chiunque persona che abbia mai visto assumere le whey le prende sempre come spuntino e almeno 30gr a misurino..


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> No vabe dico semplicemente che chiunque persona che abbia mai visto assumere le whey le prende sempre come spuntino e almeno 30gr a misurino..



Ma ognuno può fare quel che più desidera, ci mancherebbe.
Io fossi in te di integrazione, se proprio necessiti, mi farei solo 30gr al giorno e stop.
Non so quanto pesi, ma se fai una cosa tipo:

Colazione Yogurt bianco 100 gr e 50 bresaola--> 5+15gr pro
Pranzo 100 grammi pasta all'uovo, 120 grammi tonno al naturale--->12+30
Whey 30 grammi---> 25
Cena 200 grammi di petto di pollo---> 44
Pre nanna 150 grammi di fiocchi di latte----> 15

Son 20 + 42 +25 +44 +15. Son già 146 grammi di proteine così, senza colpo ferire. (e senza considerare "altro", perchè alla fine ho messo lì solo fonti proteiche a parte la pasta, quindi fra una balla e l'altra arrivi facile a 160 con i "contorni") e non mi sembra una dieta forzata alla fine...


----------



## Dexter (20 Settembre 2012)

vabè alla fine le proteine della pasta e delle altre proteine dei cibi del cavolo in generale sono da non considerare per il basso valore biologico,ma comunque il tuo esempio è valido per far capire che 80g di integrazione è follia  (e anche soldi..!)...solo una cosa vorrei puntualizzare  : i fiocchi di latte sono una cosa che non mi capacito di come sia ritenuta commestibile. fanno SCHIFO


----------



## sheva90 (20 Settembre 2012)

Non mi piacciono proprio ne lo Yogurt, ne il tonno e ne i fiocchi di latte...
Mi fanno vomitare, questo è il problema...


----------



## andre (20 Settembre 2012)

oggi prima seduta del 5x5 all'85%.
serie di riscaldamento a salire e poi 5x5 di panca piana con 4 min di rec.
all'ultima ripetizione stavo morendo, la salita del bilanciere è stata la più lenta che abbia mai fatto.
complementari: 
5x6 trazioni presa larga e prona con fermo in punti di massima salita e discesa
panca presta stretta per i tricipiti
squat (seduta d'assistenza) 6x62all'80%

post wo: 35 gr di whey, 4 fette wasa, 35 gr di nesquick

- - - Aggiornato - - -



sheva90 ha scritto:


> Non mi piacciono proprio ne lo Yogurt, ne il tonno e ne i fiocchi di latte...
> Mi fanno vomitare, questo è il problema...



non ti piace un gazzo XD 
io adoro il tonno e il salmone sott'olio, mangerei solo quello, pure lo yogurt.
per i fiocchi di latte, beh, lasciamo stare...dico solo che quoto dexter 
comunque non ci sono solo quei 3 cibi che danno proteine. 
pollo, carne di ogni genere, albumi, legumi, ecc.


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> vabè alla fine le proteine della pasta e delle altre proteine dei cibi del cavolo in generale sono da non considerare per il basso valore biologico,ma comunque il tuo esempio è valido per far capire che 80g di integrazione è follia  (e anche soldi..!)...solo una cosa vorrei puntualizzare  : i fiocchi di latte sono una cosa che non mi capacito di come sia ritenuta commestibile. fanno SCHIFO



Non si vive solo di proteine "pulite"


----------



## Dexter (20 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non si vive solo di proteine "pulite"



chiaro,ma nel conteggio di una dieta da massa non se ne dovrebbe tener conto


----------



## Morto che parla (20 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> chiaro,ma nel conteggio di una dieta da massa non se ne dovrebbe tener conto



Non vedo perchè no. Povere, son proteine pure loro.


----------



## andre (20 Settembre 2012)

è importante variare le fonti proteiche, ogni tipo di cibo ha proteine con profilo amminoacidico differente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2012)

oggi un amico di un mio amico ha alzato 160 kg sullo squat e ha 17 anni...come cavolo è possibile?


----------



## Morto che parla (21 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> oggi un amico di un mio amico ha alzato 160 kg sullo squat e ha 17 anni...come cavolo è possibile?



Se si è sviluppato presto....se ha delle leve vantaggiose....se l'ha eseguito male.....


----------



## andre (21 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> oggi un amico di un mio amico ha alzato 160 kg sullo squat e ha 17 anni...come cavolo è possibile?



va sotto al parallelo? era squat libero o multipower? sicuro fossero 160?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2012)

squat multipower...sicurissimo che erano 160, stavo dietro a lui insieme a un altro a guardarlo...porca ***** che roba


----------



## andre (21 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> squat multipower...sicurissimo che erano 160, stavo dietro a lui insieme a un altro a guardarlo...porca ***** che roba



ma da quanto fa palestra?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> ma da quanto fa palestra?



non lo so...cmq non è normale un minorenne che alza così tanto


----------



## andre (21 Settembre 2012)

dipende anche all'esecuzione, ho i miei dubbi sia arrivato fino in basso con quel peso.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> dipende anche all'esecuzione, ho i miei dubbi sia arrivato fino in basso con quel peso.



fidati...si era piegato pure il bilanciere  stavamo tutti in ansia pure l'istruttore


----------



## esjie (21 Settembre 2012)

Si ma quanto è andato giù?


----------



## Livestrong (21 Settembre 2012)

Quanto pesa, 130 chili?


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Settembre 2012)

Beh se è forte così, chapeau.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Si ma quanto è andato giù?



tanto, direi che l'ha fatte complete o cmq mancava poco
cmq credo che pesa 80-90 kg...io penso che prende le peggio cose sennò è impossibile


----------



## Livestrong (22 Settembre 2012)

Se pesa 80 chili e alza 160 in panca piana a 17 anni o è il nuovo schwarzy o non arriva ai 30 anni


----------



## Ale (22 Settembre 2012)

suvvia ragazzi, non state qua a rosicare. Evidentemente c'è chi va in palestra seriamente e ottiene risultati e poi ci sono quelli che cazzeggiano con i manubrini come voi


----------



## andre (22 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se pesa 80 chili e alza 160 in panca piana a 17 anni o è il nuovo schwarzy o non arriva ai 30 anni


di panca piana è impossibile


----------



## Livestrong (22 Settembre 2012)

Ho letto male, era lo squat. Vabbe, cambia poco


----------



## Livestrong (22 Settembre 2012)

Ale ha scritto:


> suvvia ragazzi, non state qua a rosicare. Evidentemente c'è chi va in palestra seriamente e ottiene risultati e poi ci sono quelli che cazzeggiano con i manubrini come voi



Questo è l'angolo di Chi fa palestra, non di chi sta a casa sulla poltrona


----------



## esjie (22 Settembre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se pesa 80 chili e alza 160 in panca piana a 17 anni o è il nuovo schwarzy o non arriva ai 30 anni



Di squat, non di panca

Forte sarà forte ma il multipower ti regala un bel po' di chiletti in più.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Settembre 2012)

Va beh adesso, che esagerazioni. Non sappiamo quanto pesa, com'era l'esecuzione etc.
Cioè va bene, sicuramente è una grande prova (sicuramente ha più forza nelle gambe che il sottoscritto), ma non è un risultato "da pro". E' molto molto buono, sicuramente.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

cmq cambiando discorso è possibile che l'altra volta ci ho messo 2 ore a fare una scheda del genere?

Cyclette 10 min

Squat 4x20
Pressa 45 4x25
Pressa 4x20
Leg ex 4x30
Apri e chiudi 4x25

gambe tese x15 sec
gambe incrociate x15 sec
crunch tappetino x15 sec
crunch caviglie x15 sec
sbarra bicicletta x45 sec

Cyclette 5 min


----------



## Livestrong (22 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Va beh adesso, che esagerazioni. Non sappiamo quanto pesa, com'era l'esecuzione etc.
> Cioè va bene, sicuramente è una grande prova (sicuramente ha più forza nelle gambe che il sottoscritto), ma non è un risultato "da pro". E' molto molto buono, sicuramente.



Ha 17 anni eh


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> cmq cambiando discorso è possibile che l'altra volta ci ho messo 2 ore a fare una scheda del genere?
> 
> Cyclette 10 min
> 
> ...



Sì ma in due ore non so quanto ti convenga allenarti, a meno di metterci tanta cardio inside.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ha 17 anni eh



Ma per carità, non metto in dubbio, però c'è diciassettenne e diciassettenne, come c'è esecuzione ed esecuzione, etc.


----------



## andre (22 Settembre 2012)

oggi è stata la volta degli stacchi in 5x5 all'85%. come al solito, serie di riscaldamento fino ad arrivare al fatidico 5x5, ultima ripetizione mortale, però sono riuscito a chiuderla.
complementari:
lento avanti 5x6 
rematore bilanciere 3x8
curl 4x8
3 serie di addominali giusto per ipertrofizzare un attimo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> oggi è stata la volta degli stacchi in 5x5 all'85%. come al solito, serie di riscaldamento fino ad arrivare al fatidico 5x5, ultima ripetizione mortale, però sono riuscito a chiuderla.
> complementari:
> lento avanti 5x6
> rematore bilanciere 3x8
> ...



tu andre quanto sei?


----------



## andre (22 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> tu andre quanto sei?


di cosa? XD


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> di cosa? XD



altezza e peso


----------



## andre (22 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> altezza e peso


175cm (son bassino)
71 kg
e infatti dovrei fare un po' di massa prossimamente


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

Ok...io pure massa, l'altra volta mi ha fatto la scheda


----------



## andre (22 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ok...io pure massa, l'altra volta mi ha fatto la scheda


se hai voglia postala che ci diamo un'occhiata.


----------



## sheva90 (22 Settembre 2012)

Non sono ancora arrivate le pro... che palle..


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> se hai voglia postala che ci diamo un'occhiata.



nella pagina precedente ho messo quella che ho fatto l'altra volta


----------



## esjie (22 Settembre 2012)

Offseason fino a metà ottobre, merendine, biscotti, torte... spero di non mettere sù troppo lardo


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Offseason fino a metà ottobre, merendine, biscotti, torte... spero di non mettere sù troppo lardo



Io in "off" in dieci giorni ho preso 2 kg XD. D'altronde era qualcosa come un anno e mezzo che stavo attento a ciò che mangiavo.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> cmq cambiando discorso è possibile che l'altra volta ci ho messo 2 ore a fare una scheda del genere?
> 
> Cyclette 10 min
> 
> ...



Vorresti fare massa? Le ripetizioni sono decisamente troppo alte in tal caso. Questa scheda più che da bb è da mezzofondista.



Domani quasi quasi provo a fare il burro di arachidi fato in casa.....


----------



## Fabry_cekko (22 Settembre 2012)

si massa...


----------



## andre (22 Settembre 2012)

devi cambiare scheda se vuoi fare massa.
-un esercizio fondamentale a poche reps, buon carico e rec alto
-un esercizio multiarticolare come trazioni e dips
-uno o due esercizi monoarticolari

questi esercizi per ogni gruppo muscolare big, quindi petto, gambe e schiena.
per spalle, tricipiti e bicipiti fai uno o due esercizi dato che vengono sollecitati già in altri es.
per gli addominali discorso a parte, allenali una o due vole a settimana, tante reps e poco recupero tra le serie.
poi dovresti decidere se fare monofrequenza o multifrequenza (ti consiglio la seconda se sei alle prime armi, almeno impari bene le alzate e potresti anche aumentare i carichi)


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (22 Settembre 2012)

bella ragazzi, mi segno alla discussione visto che sono uno di voi..


----------



## Dexter (24 Settembre 2012)

alla fine dopo mille ripensamenti decido di partire subito con la massa..vado in multifrequenza,poi vedrò il da farsi..comincio stasera,seguirò sta scheda..è una mezza full,ABA BAB ovviamente

A
Squat 4x6
Leg extension 3x8
Panca piana 4x6
Croci manubri 3x8
Rematore bilanciere 3x8
Alzate laterali 90° 2x12
Curl bilanciere 3x10

Crunch con sovraccarico 3x10
Obliqui in piedi con manubri 2x12
facoltativo: Crunch inverso con sovraccarico 3x10


B
Trazioni 4 max.
Pull-down lat machine 3x8
Lento avanti 3x8
Alzate laterali 2x12
Dip 3x8
French press 3x10
Leg curl 3x10

Crunch con sovraccarico 3x10
Obliqui in piedi con manubri 2x12
facoltativo: Crunch inverso con sovraccarico 3x10


miei unici dubbi su bicipiti,temo di allenarli poco. il resto mi piace cosi,forse toglierei la french press,o forse no,boh.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> devi cambiare scheda se vuoi fare massa.
> -un esercizio fondamentale a poche reps, buon carico e rec alto
> -un esercizio multiarticolare come trazioni e dips
> -uno o due esercizi monoarticolari
> ...



si ma quella che ho postato è soltanto il primo giorno...oggi faccio un altra scheda


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> alla fine dopo mille ripensamenti decido di partire subito con la massa..vado in multifrequenza,poi vedrò il da farsi..comincio stasera,seguirò sta scheda..è una mezza full,ABA BAB ovviamente
> 
> A
> Squat 4x6
> ...




Butto lì due spunti di interesse, dimmi tu.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> si ma quella che ho postato è soltanto il primo giorno...oggi faccio un altra scheda



Cambi scheda ogni giorno?
Hai un programma settimanale/mensile ben stabilito?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Settembre 2012)

in pratica ho 3 allenamenti diversi a settimana...Giorno 1, Giorno 2 e Giorno 3
oggi faccio il secondo


----------



## Dexter (24 Settembre 2012)

[MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] a livello di efficacia però credo non sia allo stesso livello,o sbaglio? parlo di sensazioni eh,probabilmente mi sbaglio.. quando faccio le distensioni non sento lo stesso carico di lavoro che il petto fa con le croci. curl posso fare un 4x8,ma mi da comunque l'idea di allernarli poco,boh..e di inserire un altro esercizio non sono convintissimo..ok french prima di dips  in generale la scheda come ti sembra?


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] a livello di efficacia però credo non sia allo stesso livello,o sbaglio? parlo di sensazioni eh,probabilmente mi sbaglio.. quando faccio le distensioni non sento lo stesso carico di lavoro che il petto fa con le croci. curl posso fare un 4x8,ma mi da comunque l'idea di allernarli poco,boh..e di inserire un altro esercizio non sono convintissimo..ok french prima di dips  in generale la scheda come ti sembra?



Mi sembra abbastanza buona nel complesso, ovviamente dipende dai carichi che usi, se vai a cedimento etc. (Il volume in sè non è mostruoso)
Per i bicipiti pensavo a un 6x8.
Per le distensioni, anche in quel caso, dipende da quanto carichi. Altrimenti le dips per il petto sono un esercizio validissimo (in regime 8x8 mi hanno dato grandi soddisfazioni). Eventualmente, carica di meno e fai le croci in 3x12, di pumping puro. Semplicemente, leggendo che vuoi massificare e vedendo un 3x8, pensavo le avresti eseguite con carichi importanti. Quando ci provai io, sentii tirare in maniera piuttosto preoccupante, fino al gomito.


----------



## Dexter (24 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi sembra abbastanza buona nel complesso, ovviamente dipende dai carichi che usi, se vai a cedimento etc. (Il volume in sè non è mostruoso)
> Per i bicipiti pensavo a un 6x8.
> Per le distensioni, anche in quel caso, dipende da quanto carichi. Altrimenti le dips per il petto sono un esercizio validissimo (in regime 8x8 mi hanno dato grandi soddisfazioni). Eventualmente, carica di meno e fai le croci in 3x12, di pumping puro. Semplicemente, leggendo che vuoi massificare e vedendo un 3x8, pensavo le avresti eseguite con carichi importanti. Quando ci provai io, sentii tirare in maniera piuttosto preoccupante, fino al gomito.


si ovviamente carico il possibile e vado a cedimento  il volumo lo intensificherò successivamente,magari dopo un ciclo di forza..questa avevo intenzione di farla durare 6 settimane. le 6x8 ci si può provare,oggi vedo come mi sento visto che tanto li faccio alla fine. anch'io sento tirare il gomito sai? però facendole da parecchio mi son reso conto che non è niente di preoccupante e che non sono mai andato incontro a dolori o sbattimenti vari,quindi anche qui vediamo come va! grazie dei consigli comunque


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2012)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> in pratica ho 3 allenamenti diversi a settimana...Giorno 1, Giorno 2 e Giorno 3
> oggi faccio il secondo



Servirebbe tutto il piano a lungo termine per giudicare in maniera più approfondita.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> si ovviamente carico il possibile e vado a cedimento  il volumo lo intensificherò successivamente,magari dopo un ciclo di forza..questa avevo intenzione di farla durare 6 settimane. le 6x8 ci si può provare,oggi vedo come mi sento visto che tanto li faccio alla fine. anch'io sento tirare il gomito sai? però facendole da parecchio mi son reso conto che non è niente di preoccupante e che non sono mai andato incontro a dolori o sbattimenti vari,quindi anche qui vediamo come va! grazie dei consigli comunque



Figurati per così poco. Ad ogni modo, nelle croci, non sentii male nell'immediato, mentre facevo l'esercizio, bensì dopo diverse settimane di croci "molto cariche". Per quello dicevo di stare attento, ma sicuramente ne terrai conto visto che già hai vissuto sulla tua pelle la cosa.


----------



## andre (24 Settembre 2012)

è rischioso andare a cedimento in multifrequenza, io terrei qualche rep di buffer e intensità alta nei big.
comunque oggi 5x5 nello squat, tutto ok
complementari:
panca piana richiamo in 6x3 con l'80%
distensioni panca inclinata 4x8
trazioni 5x6


----------



## BB7 (24 Settembre 2012)

Raga cosa mi consigliate di mangiare pre e post allenamento? Premetto che non ho integratori quindi chiedo qualcosina di pratico da portarsi dietro oppure da mangiare a casa...


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (24 Settembre 2012)

a che ora ti alleni?


----------



## BB7 (24 Settembre 2012)

Prima di pranzare... non ho orari fissi ma di solito diciamo verso le 2 di pomeriggio. A colazione mangio due fette di pane integrale con la marmellata e bevo un nesquik... a volte anche cereali...


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Prima di pranzare... non ho orari fissi ma di solito diciamo verso le 2 di pomeriggio. A colazione mangio due fette di pane integrale con la marmellata e bevo un nesquik... a volte anche cereali...



Beh già la colazione non è un granchè.
Se hai un frigo a disposizione in ufficio puoi prepararti tante cose, dagli affettati ai frullati ai bianchi strapazzati.
Altrimenti direi qualche mandorla.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (24 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Prima di pranzare... non ho orari fissi ma di solito diciamo verso le 2 di pomeriggio. A colazione mangio due fette di pane integrale con la marmellata e bevo un nesquik... a volte anche cereali...


quindi inizi alle 14 e presumibilmente alle 15-15.30 pranzi?
a che ora mangi la colazione? puoi mangiarti qualcosa durante la mattinata o non hai pause/tempo?
è importante che spieghi la tua situazione senò viene difficile dare consigli


----------



## andre (24 Settembre 2012)

beh sicuramente dopo allenamento ti conviene assumere carbo ad alto IG e proteine, assieme oppure dopo un 10 minuti (prima i carbo e poi le pro). carbo ad alto IG buoni potrebbero essere nesquick, banane, fette wasa, maltodestrine.
proteine: vai di albumi


----------



## BB7 (24 Settembre 2012)

Allora la colazione la faccio alle 8 di mattina, poi scuola fino alle 13.30 poi arrivo a casa e verso le 14.30 palestra e quando torno pranzo. Ovviamente ho la possibilità di mangiare qualcosa sia durante la giornata (anche a scuola  ) che appena tornato... su questo punto non ci sono problemi... inoltre abito molto vicino alla palestra quindi chiedevo giusto qualcosina da mangiare subito dopo allenamento anche se in 5 min arrivo già a casa...


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> beh sicuramente dopo allenamento ti conviene assumere carbo ad alto IG e proteine, assieme oppure dopo un 10 minuti (prima i carbo e poi le pro). carbo ad alto IG buoni potrebbero essere nesquick, banane, fette wasa, maltodestrine.
> proteine: *vai di albumi*











La colazione, lo spuntino, il pranzo, la merenda, la cena, il pre nanna dei campioni.


----------



## andre (24 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La colazione, lo spuntino, il pranzo, la merenda, la cena, il pre nanna dei campioni.



io di solito li faccio a mò di frittata. cospargo la padella con dell'olio su uno scottex, poi faccio scaldare e ci verso gli albumi. esce fuori una frittata sottilissima, di solito ne faccio due. a volte ci metto un rosso per insaporirla


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (24 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Allora la colazione la faccio alle 8 di mattina, poi scuola fino alle 13.30 poi arrivo a casa e verso le 14.30 palestra e quando torno pranzo. Ovviamente ho la possibilità di mangiare qualcosa sia durante la giornata (anche a scuola  ) che appena tornato... su questo punto non ci sono problemi... inoltre abito molto vicino alla palestra quindi chiedevo giusto qualcosina da mangiare subito dopo allenamento anche se in 5 min arrivo già a casa...



conviene che mangi qualcosa verso le 11, ad esempio panino con prosciutto cotto/crudo/bresaola/tacchino, perchè altrimenti arrivi completamente scarico all'allenamento.
Oppure puoi mangiarti 15-20gr di arachidi sempre a metà mattina e una mezzoretta prima dell'allenamento un frutto a basso IG (cerca su internet quali sono).
Se pranzi dopo 15-20 min dal workout puoi anche non mangiare nulla... o se proprio vuoi portati un frutto ad alto IG (ad esempio banana come diceva andre).
Pure io ceno dopo 20 min dall'allenamento proprio per non dover fare lo spuntino post wo (e per questo ceno alle 11 passate)


----------



## Dexter (24 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> La colazione, lo spuntino, il pranzo, la merenda, la cena, il pre nanna dei campioni.


 piuttosto campo di integratori e crepo a 40 anni guarda


----------



## Dexter (24 Settembre 2012)

comunque ho finito adesso di cenare dopo l'allenamento...è andata bene,il volume della scheda non è alto ma comunque la fatica si fa sentire,sarà forse anche per il caldo estivo che c'era oggi qua a pescara!

non poteva mancare la doccia fredda  voi che ne pensate!? per me è un obbligo,mi sento proprio meglio,credo di sentire anche meno doms il giorno dopo


----------



## andre (24 Settembre 2012)

raga ho quasi finito il ciclo russo, che mi consigliate dopo? massa in mono o multi?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> comunque ho finito adesso di cenare dopo l'allenamento...è andata bene,il volume della scheda non è alto ma comunque la fatica si fa sentire,sarà forse anche per il caldo estivo che c'era oggi qua a pescara!
> 
> non poteva mancare la doccia fredda  voi che ne pensate!? per me è un obbligo,mi sento proprio meglio,credo di sentire anche meno doms il giorno dopo


per i doms è una manna, però di inverno non ce la faccio proprio


----------



## BB7 (24 Settembre 2012)

Io parto con l'acqua tiepida e mano mano la metto sempre più fredda, è proprio una bella sensazione


----------



## esjie (24 Settembre 2012)

Gli atleti top si fanno il bagno ghiacciato dopo allenamenti pesanti. Altre volte docce a contrasto.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> piuttosto campo di integratori e crepo a 40 anni guarda



Siamo figli delle nostre scelte. Io mi sto gustando dei ricchi fiocchi di latte.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Dexter ha scritto:


> comunque ho finito adesso di cenare dopo l'allenamento...è andata bene,il volume della scheda non è alto ma comunque la fatica si fa sentire,sarà forse anche per il caldo estivo che c'era oggi qua a pescara!
> 
> non poteva mancare la doccia fredda  voi che ne pensate!? per me è un obbligo,mi sento proprio meglio,credo di sentire anche meno doms il giorno dopo



Io mi trovo meglio con la calda.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Gli atleti top si fanno il bagno ghiacciato dopo allenamenti pesanti. Altre volte docce a contrasto.



Sarà che mi son fissato: ma non rischi contratture e/o tendiniti con la doccia gelata subito dopo l'allenamento?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (25 Settembre 2012)

a me quest'estate è venuta la tendinite al polso/avambraccio sx perchè ho sforzato troppo alla chest press.... boia che due maroni, è fastidiosissima! dovrei stare fermo mesi per farmela passare ma non ci penso nemmeno...
ps: tra poco ordino 6kg di pro


----------



## esjie (25 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sarà che mi son fissato: ma non rischi contratture e/o tendiniti con la doccia gelata subito dopo l'allenamento?



No, il contrario, te le allevia le tendiniti.



Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> a me quest'estate è venuta la tendinite al polso/avambraccio sx perchè ho sforzato troppo alla chest press.... boia che due maroni, è fastidiosissima! dovrei stare fermo mesi per farmela passare ma non ci penso nemmeno...
> ps: tra poco ordino 6kg di pro



Così impari a usare quella macchina oscena che ti fa fare traiettorie innaturali , usa il bilanciere o i manubri


----------



## esjie (25 Settembre 2012)

.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (25 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> No, il contrario, te le allevia le tendiniti.
> 
> 
> 
> Così impari a usare quella macchina oscena che ti fa fare traiettorie innaturali , usa il bilanciere o i manubri


tocca cambiare esercizi di tanto in tanto... e poi non mi sono mai fatto male con nessuna macchina finora


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Settembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> No, il contrario, te le allevia le tendiniti.
> 
> 
> 
> Così impari a usare quella macchina oscena che ti fa fare traiettorie innaturali , usa il bilanciere o i manubri




Però c'è la tendinite cronica e quella acuta. La prima la combatti col caldo, la seconda col freddo. Ergo se uno ha la cronaca non gli farebbe male la doccia gelata?


----------



## esjie (25 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Però c'è la tendinite cronica e quella acuta. La prima la combatti col caldo, la seconda col freddo. Ergo se uno ha la cronaca non gli farebbe male la doccia gelata?



I tessuti molli dopo l'allenamento sono infiammati. La crioterapia dopo l'allenamento allevia l'infiammazione. Il calore lo usi in altri momenti, ma dopo l'allenamento sempre freddo. Anche se è cronica dopo l'allenamento hai cmq un processo acuto di infiammazione in atto.

Le docce a contrasto, i bagni ghiacciati, la camera ipobarica servono per una rigenerazione sistemica, se hai male in un certo punto allora puoi metterci il getto d'acqua fredda, o ci applichi del ghiaccio.


----------



## prebozzio (25 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Allora la colazione la faccio alle 8 di mattina, poi scuola fino alle 13.30 poi arrivo a casa e verso le 14.30 palestra e quando torno pranzo. Ovviamente ho la possibilità di mangiare qualcosa sia durante la giornata (anche a scuola  ) che appena tornato... su questo punto non ci sono problemi... inoltre abito molto vicino alla palestra quindi chiedevo giusto qualcosina da mangiare subito dopo allenamento anche se in 5 min arrivo già a casa...


Se non mangi qualcosa di sostanzioso prima della palestra, quasi tutto il lavoro che fai va perduto (mi spiegò con precisione i perché il mio nutrizionista la prima volta che ci sono andato, ma non lo saprei rispiegare  ). E devi calcolare il tempo della digestione, mangiare un panino cinque minuti prima di allenarti serve a poco. L'ideale sarebbe: spuntino (toast, panino) a ricreazione, pranzo e due ore dopo palestra. Puoi studiare prima della palestra... oppure dopo pranzo merenda alle 16 e palestra alle 18.


----------



## esjie (25 Settembre 2012)

BB7 semplicemente mangia in modo di arrivare in palestra con lo stomaco vuoto ma non coi crampi da fame.


----------



## andre (25 Settembre 2012)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> a me quest'estate è venuta la tendinite al polso/avambraccio sx perchè ho sforzato troppo alla chest press.... boia che due maroni, è fastidiosissima! dovrei stare fermo mesi per farmela passare ma non ci penso nemmeno...
> ps: tra poco ordino 6kg di pro



che pro prendi?
e per la chest press quoto eje.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (25 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> che pro prendi?
> e per la chest press quoto eje.


amino pro 90 della gensan.. sono 80% caseine e 20% whey, le uso come pre nanna


----------



## sheva90 (25 Settembre 2012)

Mi sono arrivate le pro finalmente

Si chiamano All in 1 PROTEIN.

Della THE NUTRITION.

Conoscete?

Le prenderò a colazione (dato che non mangio normalmente albumi o altro) e il pomeriggio alle 17.00, quindi pre.wo, poi pre-nanna.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (25 Settembre 2012)

mai sentite, nemmeno la marca.. sono whey o un blend?
ps: vo a allenarmi


----------



## andre (25 Settembre 2012)

credo farò un mesetto di massa in monofrequenza. 
mi manca troppo la sensazione del pump e dei muscoli distrutti dopo allenamento. 
poi butto giù qualcosa e vi faccio vedere la scheda


----------



## Livestrong (25 Settembre 2012)

Abbiamo aperto la sezione, usatela pure


----------



## sheva90 (25 Settembre 2012)

Ottimo 

Dicevo delle proteine All 1 One, è un blend.
Domani comincio a prenderle.


----------



## andre (25 Settembre 2012)

sheva poi dimmi come ti trovi con questo tipo di allenamento. non ne ho mai sentito parlare e sarei curioso di saperne i risultati e le sensazioni


----------



## esjie (25 Settembre 2012)

Potremmo usare la sezione anche per i diari di allenamento. Invece che aprire 200 post come nei forum di BB dal titolo:"Scheda nuova massa ecc." "Scheda definizione", va tutto in 1 thread.


----------



## Livestrong (25 Settembre 2012)

fate pure!


----------



## Morto che parla (25 Settembre 2012)

Grazie Luka per la nuova sezione, le mie sinapsi te ne sono grate.


----------



## sheva90 (26 Settembre 2012)

andre ha scritto:


> sheva poi dimmi come ti trovi con questo tipo di allenamento. non ne ho mai sentito parlare e sarei curioso di saperne i risultati e le sensazioni



Per ora con l'A-B mi trovo bene


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (26 Settembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ottimo
> 
> Dicevo delle proteine All 1 One, è un blend.
> Domani comincio a prenderle.



per curiosità, quanti kg e quanto hai speso? (se si può sapere) per 100gr come sono i valori?


----------



## sheva90 (26 Settembre 2012)

3 KG ho speso 60 euro.

Sulla scatola mi dice a porzione (quindi 25 gr)

ci sono Proteine 19gr , Carboidrati 2,2 e Grassi 0.9

Poi ci sono tutti i vari amminacidi


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (26 Settembre 2012)

bè buone nel complesso!


----------



## Fabry_cekko (26 Settembre 2012)

che successone questo Topic...all'inizio eravamo 4 gatti
cmq ho appena finito l'allenamento...in poco più di 1 ora ho fatto bicipiti e tricipiti


----------



## BB7 (26 Settembre 2012)

Con oggi sono stato 12 volte in palestra, è passato meno di un mese ma sono già abbastanza soddisfatto dei risultati. Quando ho iniziato pesavo 84-85 kg (ora 79-80) e sollevavo davvero poco rispetto ad adesso. Per fare qualche esempio: 

Le trazioni alla sbarra con presa inversa prima le facevo con 30 kg invece ora con + di 40
La Chest Press facevo 35kg mentre ora 50

Il mio obbiettivo principale era perdere un pò di peso e fare massa sulle braccia. Dopodomani il mio trainer mi darà una nuova scheda, però da come ha parlato non ho capito bene ma penso che me la farà lui senza chiedermi niente a me e mi è sembrato un pò strano... cmq staremo a vedere. Adesso come obbiettivo ho quello di dimagrire ancora un pochino sui fianchi (ho un pochino di "maniglie dell'amore" e vorrei eliminarle del tutto se possibile) e in contemporanea sviluppare i dorsali in modo da "allargare" il busto. Quindi vi chiedo consigli soprattutto su queste ultime cose...


----------



## andre (26 Settembre 2012)

perdere massa e aggiungerne allo stesso tempo non van d'accordo come concetti. asciugati e poi penserai ad allargare la schiena, ovviamente con una scheda e dieta da massa.


----------



## BB7 (26 Settembre 2012)

Pensavo di poter già fare qualcosa perchè anche questi 4kg che ho perso sono stati durante esercizi di massa cmq... invece ora diciamo che devo perderne pochi e penso che butterò giù automaticamente mentre faccio i normali esercizi perchè non si tratta di granchè... cmq appunto chiedevo qualche esercizio particolare per queste parti... almeno per farmi un'idea, dopodichè vedremo la nuova scheda com'è e li si vedrà...


----------



## andre (26 Settembre 2012)

trazioni e lat machine larghezza.
tutti i tipi di rematore per lo spessore.


----------



## Canonista (26 Settembre 2012)

Oggi passando davanti ad un parchetto di paese ho visto uno di quei percorsi di fitness, diciamo.
C'era anche la barra per le trazioni, ho provato così a freddo, piano piano, e ne ho fatte 18 tranquillamente, la 19esima con un po' di sforzo...però mi è piaciuto come esercizio.
Ho pensato "uhm, e se mi compro una di quelle barre che si montano nella cornice della porta?", sono sicure o rischierei di trovarmi presto con le ciappe a terra?


----------



## Morto che parla (26 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Oggi passando davanti ad un parchetto di paese ho visto uno di quei percorsi di fitness, diciamo.
> C'era anche la barra per le trazioni, ho provato così a freddo, piano piano, e ne ho fatte 18 tranquillamente, la 19esima con un po' di sforzo...però mi è piaciuto come esercizio.
> Ho pensato "uhm, e se mi compro una di quelle barre che si montano nella cornice della porta?", sono sicure o rischierei di trovarmi presto con le ciappe a terra?



Entroporta so di tanti che son finiti chiappe a terra. Altre, sfangano gli stipiti. In generale meglio se si possono innestare nel muro.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (27 Settembre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Oggi passando davanti ad un parchetto di paese ho visto uno di quei percorsi di fitness, diciamo.
> C'era anche la barra per le trazioni, ho provato così a freddo, piano piano, e ne ho fatte 18 tranquillamente, la 19esima con un po' di sforzo...però mi è piaciuto come esercizio.
> Ho pensato "uhm, e se mi compro una di quelle barre che si montano nella cornice della porta?", sono sicure o rischierei di trovarmi presto con le ciappe a terra?


18 trazioni presa prona? sicuro di averle fatte correttamente?


----------



## prebozzio (27 Settembre 2012)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> 18 trazioni presa prona? sicuro di averle fatte correttamente?



18 trazioni presa prona fatte bene, una persona non allenata non le fa neanche se si chiama Chuck Norris


----------



## Canonista (27 Settembre 2012)

Presa inversa, credo si chiami così...ma no, non le ho fatte correttamente, non distendevo completamente le braccia (ma mancava poco)


----------



## BB7 (28 Settembre 2012)

Oggi ho avuto la nuova scheda, è composta in due parti (AB). Ditemi che ne pensate, a me personalmente non convince molto ma penso sia normale perchè i primi giorni devo un pò farci l'abitudine.

*A*

Aerobico-Riscaldamento attrezzo a scelta (gambe) 12 min.
Cosce anteriori: 1/2 squat con bilanciere 5x5
Cosce anteriori: Leg Extension 3x12
Adduttori: Adductori machine 3x12
Aerobico-Riscaldamento (braccia): Top xt 5min
Pettorali: Distensioni con bilanciere panca piana 5x5
Dorsali: Trazioni al petto presa inversa 3x10
Spalle: alzate laterali (manubri) 3x12
Bicipiti: curl con manubri panca 45gradi 3x12
Addominali: crunch su fit-ball 3x15

*B*

Riscaldamento gambe (come sopra)
Cosce anteriori: affondi con manubri 3+3x10
Cosce posteriori: leg curl da seduto 3x12
Abduttori: Abductor machine 3x12
Riscaldamento braccia top xt 
Pettorali: distensioni con manubri panca inclinata 3x10
Dorsali: pulley orizzontale 3x10
Tricipiti: piegamenti a gomiti stretti 3x max
Spalle: extrarotazioni con elastico 3x15
Addominali: leg raise alle parallele 3x max


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Oggi ho avuto la nuova scheda, è composta in due parti (AB). Ditemi che ne pensate, a me personalmente non convince molto ma penso sia normale perchè i primi giorni devo un pò farci l'abitudine.
> 
> *A*
> 
> ...



E' una AB? ABA? ABAB?


----------



## BB7 (28 Settembre 2012)

Penso sia AB ? Cioè un giorno faccio la A e un giorno la B via cosi...


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Penso sia AB ? Cioè un giorno faccio la A e un giorno la B via cosi...



Si ma quante sedute a settimana fai? Ma è ancora ricondizionamento?


----------



## BB7 (28 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Si ma quante sedute a settimana fai? Ma è ancora ricondizionamento?



Vado quattro volte a settimana, lun-merc-ven-sab. Ricondizionamento non so che significa xD


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Vado quattro volte a settimana, lun-merc-ven-sab. Ricondizionamento non so che significa xD



Significa che all'inizio (o dopo un lungo stop) fai qualche settimana (qualche, non due mesi) a carichi bassi, poche serie, fatte spesso durante la settimana, per (ri)abituare il corpo agli sforzi. Se così non fosse, la scheda non mi piace proprio indipendentemente dall'obiettivo, specie se puoi andare in palestra 4 volte a settimana.


----------



## andre (28 Settembre 2012)

ok la multifrequenza, però allenare il petto 4 volte a sett. mi sembra un po' tanto 
così come gli altri gruppi muscolari


----------



## BB7 (28 Settembre 2012)

Boh di solito io in 1 giorno arrivo a recuperare raga... forse è perchè non faccio altri sforzi fisici durante il giorno boh...


----------



## Morto che parla (28 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Boh di solito io in 1 giorno arrivo a recuperare raga... forse è perchè non faccio altri sforzi fisici durante il giorno boh...



Semplicemente sono troppo bassi gli sforzi che fai con quella scheda, imho.


----------



## andre (28 Settembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Semplicemente sono troppo bassi gli sforzi che fai con quella scheda, imho.


anche io sono della stessa idea, poi mancano gli stacchi, il lento, la panca stretta, il reamtore, le trazioni e le dips, esercizi che io non farei mai mancare in una scheda, o almeno non tutti


----------



## prebozzio (28 Settembre 2012)

Domani vado a imparare i segreti della panca nella palestra di un mio amico, insieme a lui e due suoi "allievi" e compagni di allenamento che sollevano 150 chili sulla panca. Vediamo se imparo qualcosa


----------



## BB7 (28 Settembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Domani vado a imparare i segreti della *panca* nella palestra di un mio *amico*, insieme a lui e due suoi "allievi" e *compagni* di allenamento che sollevano 150 chili sulla panca. Vediamo se imparo qualcosa



Occhio a non imparare cose non legate alla palestra  Anzi non occhio, orecchio (if u know what i mean)


----------



## esjie (28 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Oggi ho avuto la nuova scheda, è composta in due parti (AB). Ditemi che ne pensate, a me personalmente non convince molto ma penso sia normale perchè i primi giorni devo un pò farci l'abitudine.
> 
> *A*
> 
> ...



Lo squat si fà tutto, non mezzo. Le macchine add, abd non servono a niente, neanche alle donne che le usano anche se loro sono convinte di sì. Per gli ischiocrurali (cosce posteriori) si fan gli stacchi, non i curl.


----------



## BB7 (28 Settembre 2012)

Grazie per i consigli [MENTION=34]esjie[/MENTION] Cmq per quanto riguarda le gambe come ho detto all'inizio non me ne sbatte  Probabilmente salterò anche qualche esercizio tra quelli... io dal primo giorno ho detto al mio trainer che mi interessava quasi solamente la parte superiore del corpo, ho giocato a calcio e sotto sono messo bene sia come forza che come muscoli.


----------



## esjie (28 Settembre 2012)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Grazie per i consigli [MENTION=34]esjie[/MENTION] Cmq per quanto riguarda le gambe come ho detto all'inizio non me ne sbatte  Probabilmente salterò anche qualche esercizio tra quelli... io dal primo giorno ho detto al mio trainer che mi interessava quasi solamente la parte superiore del corpo, ho giocato a calcio e sotto sono messo bene sia come forza che come muscoli.



Ma questa è una cosa che ti sei messa in testa te. L'istruttore magari non saprà niente di pesi, o magari non ha voglia di farti una scheda buona, ma almeno ti vuol far capire che si deve allenare tutto il corpo, mica solo petto e bicipiti perchè son più fighi.


----------



## BB7 (28 Settembre 2012)

Si questo lo so e me lo ha già spiegato pure lui... però 4-5 esercizi per le gambe mi sembrano eccessivi imho...


----------



## andre (28 Settembre 2012)

quanto fai di squat? è da lì che vedi quanto sei forte. tutti i calciatori o ex dicono di essere messi bene sotto, ma poi...


----------



## Dexter (29 Settembre 2012)

domanda: giorno seguente a una partitella di calcio o di un qualunque altro sport,come fare per alleviare i dolori causati dall'acido lattico? bagno caldo o freddo? ho i polpacci FINITI


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> domanda: giorno seguente a una partitella di calcio o di un qualunque altro sport,come fare per alleviare i dolori causati dall'acido lattico? bagno caldo o freddo? ho i polpacci FINITI



Soffrire in silenzio.


----------



## andre (29 Settembre 2012)

acqua gelata oppure a contrasto (bollente-freddo). anche se per l'acido lattico penso serva a poco
il calcetto è sempre letale 

oggi finalmente mi alleno, è due giorni che sono fermo causa studio


----------



## esjie (29 Settembre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> domanda: giorno seguente a una partitella di calcio o di un qualunque altro sport,come fare per alleviare i dolori causati dall'acido lattico? bagno caldo o freddo? ho i polpacci FINITI



Non è l'acido che fa venire i dolori, cmq meglio il caldo, il freddo solo nell'immediato. Poi te li puoi massaggiare un po', magari con una palla o un cilindro, un po' di microstretching potrebbe far bene, micro cioè non tiri molto, giusto appena senti un pochino tirare.


----------



## Dexter (30 Settembre 2012)

mi fanno ancora malissimo,vabè domani passerà il dolore...non è stato il solo calcetto a fare sto danno,è stata la combo con lo squat   ho giocato giovedi sera a calcetto e venerdi pomeriggio squat


----------



## Dexter (2 Ottobre 2012)

sta multifrequenza che sto seguendo è una f.igata,mi piace davvero tanto...


----------



## BB7 (3 Ottobre 2012)

Oggi non so perchè ma mi sono sentito particolarmente in forma durante gli esercizi, cmq avevate ragione voi la scheda che mi ha fatto il trainer è troppo "leggera" infatti io aggiungo sempre un 3x10 di pettorali, 3x10 di chest press, 3x10 di manubri e qualche push-up o altro... oggi avrei potuto fare anche di più perchè non sentivo la fatica ma non ho voluto rischiare per niente.


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (4 Ottobre 2012)

ragazzi mi sono ufficialmente innamorato delle amino pro 90 della gensan
buonissime


----------



## Livestrong (5 Ottobre 2012)

Domani mi tocca posare qualche metro di porfido. La palestra dell'edilizia


----------



## Dexter (5 Ottobre 2012)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> ragazzi mi sono ufficialmente innamorato delle amino pro 90 della gensan
> buonissime


si sciolgono bene o lasciano grumi? volevo provarle e per me sta cosa è fondamentale


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Ottobre 2012)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Domani mi tocca posare qualche metro di porfido. La palestra dell'edilizia



La palestra degli uomini veri.


----------



## Canonista (5 Ottobre 2012)

Ragazzi oggi ho fatto addominali e flessioni sulle braccia e sulle gambe. 
Per quelle sulle braccia, ogni volta che risalivo sentivo un leggero scricchiolio nell'articolazione del gomito sinistro...è normale?


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Ragazzi oggi ho fatto addominali e flessioni sulle braccia e sulle gambe.
> Per quelle sulle braccia, ogni volta che risalivo sentivo un leggero scricchiolio nell'articolazione del gomito sinistro...è normale?



Normalmente, quando "stiri" le braccia, distendendole completamente, senti un piccolo "cric" all'altezza del gomito?


----------



## Canonista (5 Ottobre 2012)

Non sempre Morto (fa bruttissimo chiamarti così  )


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (6 Ottobre 2012)

Dexter ha scritto:


> si sciolgono bene o lasciano grumi? volevo provarle e per me sta cosa è fondamentale


zero grumi e si sciolgono anche solo col cucchiaio...


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Ottobre 2012)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Non sempre Morto (fa bruttissimo chiamarti così  )



Per l'appellativo tranquillo , va benissimo.

Per il gomito, direi un po' meno. Quanto tieni aperte le braccia durante i push up, per curiosità? Comunque, direi che non è normalissimo, e occhio che gomiti e spalle sono quei punti ****** che possono dare problemi di lunga durata.


----------



## esjie (6 Ottobre 2012)

Lunedì si ricomincia seriamente, dai che a Dicembre mi sento che farò nuovi records


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Ottobre 2012)

finalmente sto tornando in forma


----------



## esjie (8 Novembre 2012)

Oh ma nessuno pompa più? 

Avevamo iniziato alla grande a Settembre, ora già tutti mosci. Come nelle palestre, boom di iscrizioni a Settembre, poi da Ottobre rimangono sempre i soliti.


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2012)

Credo ovunque, anche in piscina la stessa cosa, sono gia' stato cambiato due volte di orario altrimenti restavamo io e un altro ragazzo, rotfl


----------



## Morto che parla (8 Novembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Oh ma nessuno pompa più?
> 
> Avevamo iniziato alla grande a Settembre, ora già tutti mosci. Come nelle palestre, boom di iscrizioni a Settembre, poi da Ottobre rimangono sempre i soliti.



Ne resterà solo uno


----------



## BB7 (8 Novembre 2012)

io sto continuando ad allenarmi, ho fatto quasi 3 mesi ormai  Fra qualche giorno cambio scheda e vediamo che succede


----------



## iceman. (8 Novembre 2012)

ogni quanto ci andate a pomparvi?


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ogni quanto ci andate a pomparvi?



Io non ho mai (praticamente) messo piede in una palestra.

Però sto pensando di fare il corso per personal trainer, non dovessi avere successo nella professione.


----------



## BB7 (9 Novembre 2012)

iceman. ha scritto:


> ogni quanto ci andate a pomparvi?



io 3-4 giorni a settimana: lun-mer-ven-sab


----------



## sheva90 (9 Novembre 2012)

Ho appena finito un ciclo di forza durato quasi due mesi.

Mi hanno consigliato di fare una fase di scarico di tre settimane facendo dei "semplici" 3x8. E poi riprendere un altro mese di forza fino a Gennaio.

Secondo voi è tanto come durata?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (9 Novembre 2012)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io non ho mai (praticamente) messo piede in una palestra.
> 
> Però sto pensando di fare il corso per personal trainer, non dovessi avere successo nella professione.



io lo sto facendo quest'anno


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Novembre 2012)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> io lo sto facendo quest'anno



e come ti trovi? Ma fai quello CSEN?


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (10 Novembre 2012)

No, ISSA.
Personalmente lo trovo molto interessante.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Novembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Oh ma nessuno pompa più?
> 
> Avevamo iniziato alla grande a Settembre, ora già tutti mosci. Come nelle palestre, boom di iscrizioni a Settembre, poi da Ottobre rimangono sempre i soliti.



Io continuo ad andare con costanza, e sto ottenendo buoni risultati... negli ultimi quattro mesi ho messo su 3 chili di massa muscolare e perso 0.4 di grasso (tantissimi, ho un 7% di massa grassa), e per fortuna sto mettendo volume nelle gambe (inizialmente facevo con più impegno parte superiore che inferiore perché mi diverte molto di più, ma poi ho considerato il rischio di diventare sproporzionato).

Con la mia scheda, che avete giudicato leggera  , sto pompando di brutto sul petto. Il mio coach (che pesa 74 kg e fa 180 sulla panca piana) mi ha insegnato la tecnica dell'inarcamento della schiena, e mi trovo molto bene


----------



## esjie (11 Novembre 2012)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io continuo ad andare con costanza, e sto ottenendo buoni risultati... negli ultimi quattro mesi ho messo su 3 chili di massa muscolare e perso 0.4 di grasso (tantissimi, ho un 7% di massa grassa), e per fortuna sto mettendo volume nelle gambe (inizialmente facevo con più impegno parte superiore che inferiore perché mi diverte molto di più, ma poi ho considerato il rischio di diventare sproporzionato).
> 
> Con la mia scheda, che avete giudicato leggera  , sto pompando di brutto sul petto. Il mio coach (che pesa 74 kg e fa 180 sulla panca piana) mi ha insegnato la tecnica dell'inarcamento della schiena, e mi trovo molto bene



Hai fatto l'impedenziometria?
Ma il tuo amico fa powerlifting? Io la inarco un po' ma più di tanto non riesco, poi mi viene un crampo alla chiappa dx se sono eccessivo boh...


----------



## Degenerate X (11 Novembre 2012)

Ma a Tartaruga come siete messi? Senza quella non valete niente


----------



## andre (11 Novembre 2012)

Degenerate X ha scritto:


> Ma a Tartaruga come siete messi? Senza quella non valete niente


la si tiene solo d'estate, d'inverno si copre inevitabilmente


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (11 Novembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Hai fatto l'impedenziometria?
> Ma il tuo amico fa powerlifting? Io la inarco un po' ma più di tanto non riesco, poi mi viene un crampo alla chiappa dx se sono eccessivo boh...



piu che altro con quel massimale è tra i primi 3 in italia nella sua categoria... ammesso sia vero


----------



## sheva90 (11 Novembre 2012)

Ho appena finito un ciclo di forza durato quasi due mesi.

Mi hanno consigliato di fare una fase di scarico di tre settimane facendo dei "semplici" 3x8. E poi riprendere un altro mese di forza fino a Gennaio.

Secondo voi è tanto come durata?


----------



## esjie (11 Novembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ho appena finito un ciclo di forza durato quasi due mesi.
> 
> Mi hanno consigliato di fare una fase di scarico di tre settimane facendo dei "semplici" 3x8. E poi riprendere un altro mese di forza fino a Gennaio.
> 
> Secondo voi è tanto come durata?



Ciclo di forza è generico, dipende da cos'hai fatto e quanto ci hai tirato. 3 settimane di scarico son tante...cioè è una vacanza quasi, di solito si fa 3 carico e 1 scarico.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Novembre 2012)

Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> piu che altro con quel massimale è tra i primi 3 in italia nella sua categoria... ammesso sia vero


forse ho sbagliato il peso, magari è qualche chilo di più; è alto 1.70 e non è per niente una montagna di muscoli.. ma i 170 li tira su, l'ho visto personalmente 

EDIT
questo è lui che fa 160 alla panca 
Vedi l'allegato 70


e questo è uno stacco da terra, non so quanti chili ma sicuramente sui 200 o più
Vedi l'allegato 71


- - - Aggiornato - - -



esjie ha scritto:


> Hai fatto l'impedenziometria?
> Ma il tuo amico fa powerlifting? Io la inarco un po' ma più di tanto non riesco, poi mi viene un crampo alla chiappa dx se sono eccessivo boh...


Va inarcata per quel che si riesce, non bisogna sforzare eccessivamente altrimenti fa male... ed è importate tenere ben poggiato il sedere (anche se tenendolo sollevato si spinge di più), per non caricare la schiena.


----------



## sheva90 (11 Novembre 2012)

esjie ha scritto:


> Ciclo di forza è generico, dipende da cos'hai fatto e quanto ci hai tirato. 3 settimane di scarico son tante...cioè è una vacanza quasi, di solito si fa 3 carico e 1 scarico.



Ho fatto 5-3-3 come ripetizioni, tre serie spingendo al massimo che potevo.

Lo scarico comunque sarebbe un 3x8 non è che non faccio nulla


----------



## esjie (11 Novembre 2012)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Ho fatto 5-3-3 come ripetizioni, tre serie spingendo al massimo che potevo.
> 
> Lo scarico comunque sarebbe un 3x8 non è che non faccio nulla



E' questo il problema, per me se spremi ogni ripetizione al limite ad ogni allenamento per 2 mesi bruci solo risorse nervose e non migliori. I powerlifter usano sempre basse ripetizioni ma sempre con buffer.

Per scarico s'intende un periodo in cui carichi poco, stai molto facile, mai detto che non si fa niente, ma di solito si fa 1 settimana per favorire la supercompensazione e il rigenero dopo 2-3 settimane di carico pesante.


----------



## Kurt91 (19 Novembre 2012)

In settimana mi iscrivo in palestra. Chi mi consiglia degli esercizi basilari per riprendere fiato e magari perdere quei 2/3 kg di troppo?


----------



## andre (20 Novembre 2012)

io consiglio sempre di allenarsi negli esercizi principali...
squat, stacco, panca, rematore, trazioni, parallele, panca stretta, lento avanti, curl con bilanciere. però te li deve insegnare qualcuno, soprattutto gli esercizi big, in cui la tecnica è FONDAMENTALE


----------



## esjie (20 Novembre 2012)

Quoto quello che dice andre. Per il "fiato" se intendi resistenza aerobica ovviamente devi correre, però come condizionamento cardiovascolare anche serie ad alte ripetizioni con poco recupero degli esercizi che coinvolgono tutto il corpo (squat su tutti) le senti eccome.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Dicembre 2012)

Non l'avrei mai detto, ma lo squat sta diventando il mio esercizio preferito insieme alla panca


----------



## esjie (12 Dicembre 2012)

Lo Squat è troppo importante nella vita


...


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Come il buon [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] mi ha fatto notare, scrivo qui la mia prima giornata in palestra dopo anni, anni e ancora anni.

Giovedi ho cominciato anch'io. Ho fatto 20 minuti di cyclette, poi sono passato nella saletta a fare addominali alti e bassi, dopo due attrezzi per le spalle da 15 kg ciascuno per 3 serie da 15. Dopo pectoral machine da 15 kg 3 serie da 15, tricipiti giusto per aspettare che si liberasse il tapis roulant dove ho fatto in totale 15 minuti alternati da 5 minuti di camminata veloce, 5 di corsa e ancora 5 di camminata veloce.


----------



## Dexter (13 Gennaio 2013)

a quanto vedo per adesso è roba per abituarti all'ambiente diciamo,mettiamola cosi. tra un mesetto potrai cominciare come si deve 

- - - Aggiornato - - -

qual'è il tuo obbiettivo? massa muscolare,dimagrimento..?


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> a quanto vedo per adesso è roba per abituarti all'ambiente diciamo,mettiamola cosi. tra un mesetto potrai cominciare come si deve
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> qual'è il tuo obbiettivo? massa muscolare,dimagrimento..?



Devo dimagrire, ma magari mettere su un po' di massa muscolare. Non troppa perché ho una schiena che fa schifo nel vero senso della parola. Comunque si, conta che non faccio sport o qualsiasi tipo di attività fisica da qualcosa come 4 anni, devo riprendere il ritmo e quello che mi ha fatto fare l'istruttore giovedi sera basta e avanza per ora. Anzi, mi ha già distrutto


----------



## Livestrong (13 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Come il buon [MENTION=241]prebozzio[/MENTION] mi ha fatto notare, scrivo qui la mia prima giornata in palestra dopo anni, anni e ancora anni.
> 
> Giovedi ho cominciato anch'io. Ho fatto 20 minuti di cyclette, poi sono passato nella saletta a fare addominali alti e bassi, dopo due attrezzi per le spalle da 15 kg ciascuno per 3 serie da 15. Dopo pectoral machine da 15 kg 3 serie da 15, tricipiti giusto per aspettare che si liberasse il tapis roulant dove ho fatto in totale 15 minuti alternati da 5 minuti di camminata veloce, 5 di corsa e ancora 5 di camminata veloce.


Per il tapis roulant alza la pendenza e fai una camminata veloce di 20 minuti, 7,5/8 km/h

Per il lavoro anaerobico cerca di usare meno macchine possibile... Usa i manubri e il bilancere se riesci.. Per gli addominali va bene, comunque farei un lavoro a circuito (es: addominali, bilancere, manubri e cosi via)


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per il tapis roulant alza la pendenza e fai una camminata veloce di 20 minuti, 7,5/8 km/h
> 
> Per il lavoro anaerobico cerca di usare meno macchine possibile... Usa i manubri e il bilancere se riesci.. Per gli addominali va bene, comunque farei un lavoro a circuito (es: addominali, bilancere, manubri e cosi via)



Non è troppo 7.5/8 km/h ? Cioè mi sembra troppo veloce per fare una camminata veloce. D'accordo sulla pendenza, me l'hanno detta in molti.


----------



## Livestrong (14 Gennaio 2013)

Fai 7!


----------



## Kurt91 (14 Gennaio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Fai 7!


----------



## BB7 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Qualche giorno fa ho iniziato una nuova scheda, prima di panca facevo 4 x 14-12-10-10 ed era abbastanza dura ma ora mi rendo conto che non era niente in confronto a quello che devo fare adesso cioè: 4 x 12 6"5"4"3"2"1"+1"2"3"4"5"6" infatti ho abbassato il carico di una decina di chili rispetto a prima xD


----------



## esjie (27 Gennaio 2013)

6"5"4 ecc. cioè?


----------



## BB7 (27 Gennaio 2013)

Da quello che mi hanno detto sono i secondi che devono passare per ogni alzata... cioè la prima quando vado giù devo farlo molto lentamente (contando fino a 6) e lo stesso quando salgo, poi stesso discorso ma stavolta 5 secondi ecc... poi quando arrivo a 1 continuo partendo da uno senza fermarmi... alla fine si tratta sempre di 12 alzate ma è davvero stancante perchè bisogna alternare tra lente e veloci


----------



## Dexter (28 Gennaio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Da quello che mi hanno detto sono i secondi che devono passare per ogni alzata... cioè la prima quando vado giù devo farlo molto lentamente (contando fino a 6) e lo stesso quando salgo, poi stesso discorso ma stavolta 5 secondi ecc... poi quando arrivo a 1 continuo partendo da uno senza fermarmi... alla fine si tratta sempre di 12 alzate ma è davvero stancante perchè bisogna alternare tra lente e veloci


lo ritengo abbastanza una "cavolata" questo metodo,poi son pareri..magari può dare i suoi frutti,ma se ti dovessi consigliare ti direi di fare la panca come una persona normale


----------



## BB7 (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> lo ritengo abbastanza una "cavolata" questo metodo,poi son pareri..magari può dare i suoi frutti,ma se ti dovessi consigliare ti direi di fare la panca come una persona normale



Può essere boh... tanto mi cambia poco perchè faccio panca normale i venerdi anche se non ce l'ho scritta nella scheda


----------



## Dexter (28 Gennaio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Può essere boh... tanto mi cambia poco perchè faccio panca normale i venerdi anche se non ce l'ho scritta nella scheda


basta che stai attento a non spaccarti troppo,altrimenti è controproducente


----------



## andre (28 Gennaio 2013)

io sto facendo panca 4 volte a settimana, l'importante è lavorare a buffer.


----------



## Dexter (28 Gennaio 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> io sto facendo panca 4 volte a settimana, l'importante è lavorare a buffer.


ellamadonna. in qualunque modo ti alleni credo sia troppo,troppissimo.


----------



## andre (28 Gennaio 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> ellamadonna. in qualunque modo ti alleni credo sia troppo,troppissimo.



metodo smolov, mini ciclo con panca 4xweek. ovviamente non lavoro a cedimento e anzi, me ne tengo ben lontano.
la progressione è così:
lunedì [email protected]%
mercoledì [email protected]%
venerdì [email protected]%
sabato [email protected]%

ogni settimana aumenti di un 4-5 kg. ottimo metodo per aumentare il massimale e direi che sta fruttando. ovviamente ti devi alimentare in maniera ottimale e riposare.


----------



## Canonista (28 Gennaio 2013)

Uè pompatelli 
Ma se uno vorrebbe farsi tipo una buona panca per iniziare, quale consigliereste?


----------



## Dexter (28 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Uè pompatelli
> Ma se uno vorrebbe farsi tipo una buona panca per iniziare, quale consigliereste?


quella che costa di meno 

- - - Aggiornato - - -



andre ha scritto:


> metodo smolov, mini ciclo con panca 4xweek. ovviamente non lavoro a cedimento e anzi, me ne tengo ben lontano.
> la progressione è così:
> lunedì [email protected]%
> mercoledì [email protected]%
> ...


si immaginavo fosse una cosa del genere,una forza pre-massa un po' diversa dalla classica multifrequenza...per me è troppo da "pro",difficile da gestire. se ci riesci buon per te,fammi sapere se porta a qualcosa di buono


----------



## esjie (28 Gennaio 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> metodo smolov, mini ciclo con panca 4xweek. ovviamente non lavoro a cedimento e anzi, me ne tengo ben lontano.
> la progressione è così:
> lunedì [email protected]%
> mercoledì [email protected]%
> ...



Anche se con buffer mi pare comunque molto molto pesa, quante settimane dura? Vari anche la presa?

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> Uè pompatelli
> Ma se uno vorrebbe farsi tipo una buona panca per iniziare, quale consigliereste?



Per me ti devi comprare un rack e una panca inclinabile, e hai già tutto, piuttosto che buttare dei soldi in una panca piana


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Per me ti devi comprare un rack e una panca inclinabile, e hai già tutto, piuttosto che buttare dei soldi in una panca piana



Potresti farmi vedere qualche esempio? Grazie


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Anche se con buffer mi pare comunque molto molto pesa, quante settimane dura? Vari anche la presa?
> 
> - - - Aggiornato - - -
> 
> ...



Ok ma c'è anche una questione soldi/spazio da considerare.

- - - Updated - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> Potresti farmi vedere qualche esempio? Grazie



Una cosa tipo http://www.fitmax.it/schede/powerline_power-rack_set/

Però è sempre aperto e fisso, quindi cuba un bel po' di spazio (potrebbe andare bene in garage magari).

Inoltre è dura andare sotto i 500 euro di spesa.


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

Miiiizziga! Spettacolo...però costano un pochino.

Qualcosa di un po' più "leggero" ma comunque non scadente e che possa dare risultati se utilizzato a dovere c'è?


----------



## Morto che parla (29 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Miiiizziga! Spettacolo...però costano un pochino.
> 
> Qualcosa di un po' più "leggero" ma comunque non scadente e che possa dare risultati se utilizzato a dovere c'è?



Guarda, io ho questa e mi trovo bene (anche perchè ho poco spazio in casa). Conta che lo squat non è fattibile

BM 210 DOMYOS - Panche body building Panche body building - Decathlon Italia

Quando/Se mai avrò più spazio a disposizione, l'idea è questa (se vorrò rimanere sull'economico, e- bada bene- se i carichi non dovessero salire mostruosamente. Altrimenti punterò su marche più di "qualità")

BM 970 3D Electro DOMYOS - Panche body building Panche body building - Decathlon...


----------



## andre (29 Gennaio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Anche se con buffer mi pare comunque molto molto pesa, quante settimane dura? Vari anche la presa?



Dura 4 settimane in tutto, sono alla terza e ho aumentato di 4kg ogni sessione (in tutto un +12).
la presa non la vario perchè quello su cui bisogna concentrarsi è la ripetizione del movimento e quindi mantenere sempre lo stesso setting. è un po' stressante per le spalle ma per 4 settimane si può fare.


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

Eh Morto, per quella che hai tu quasi quasi ci faccio un pensierino (significa che appena avrò 200/300 euro "di troppo" non ci penserò due volte per attrezzarmi).

E' sempre consigliata una prima iscrizione in palestra?


----------



## andre (29 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Eh Morto, per quella che hai tu quasi quasi ci faccio un pensierino (significa che appena avrò 200/300 euro "di troppo" non ci penserò due volte per attrezzarmi).
> 
> E' sempre consigliata una prima iscrizione in palestra?


quella della domyos che ti ha linkato morto è buona come panca per iniziare. ce l'ha un mio amico e mi sembra abbastanza solida. l'unico problema, a mio parere, è fare panca inclinata (che però puoi benissimo non fare)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> Eh Morto, per quella che hai tu quasi quasi ci faccio un pensierino (significa che appena avrò 200/300 euro "di troppo" non ci penserò due volte per attrezzarmi).
> 
> E' sempre consigliata una prima iscrizione in palestra?



secondo me puoi cominciare anche a casa, l'importante è seguire alla lettera gli esercizi e perseverare nella tecnica. i carichi cresceranno da soli. considera che poi in palestra la maggior parte degli istruttori sono degli imbecilli.


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

A proposito degli esercizi, ma un bel topic illustrato sugli esercizi "base" fattibili con una panca come quella di Morto o anche solo con manubri non c'è da nessuna parte?

Anche per vedere un po' la tecnica, la posizione e 'ste cose qua...


----------



## esjie (29 Gennaio 2013)

Canonista visto che non sai niente è meglio che ti iscrivi in palestra...


----------



## Dexter (29 Gennaio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Canonista visto che non sai niente è meglio che ti iscrivi in palestra...


esatto...anche se sono "di parte",per me è SEMPRE meglio la palestra che la casetta


----------



## Canonista (29 Gennaio 2013)

E' quello che ho detto infatti 

Avrei voluto già iniziare da un po', ma non ho avuto molto tempo, spero di far tutto entro fine febbraio (arrivano anche le giornate belle ma non caldissime per correre e pedalare)...


----------



## Canonista (31 Gennaio 2013)

Da una pagina facebook che voi appassionati, probabilmente, già conoscete...


----------



## Kurt91 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Siamo sicuri che sia una I quella?


----------



## BB7 (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ieri ho fatto per la prima vola sollevamenti da in piedi (esercizio per le spalle)... ho sudato come un maniaco per imparare bene la tecnica


----------



## esjie (31 Gennaio 2013)

Ciao pompati, a breve testerò qualche massimale


----------



## Canonista (31 Gennaio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Siamo sicuri che sia una I quella?



Sporcelluto


----------



## andre (1 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ieri ho fatto per la prima vola sollevamenti da in piedi (esercizio per le spalle)... ho sudato come un maniaco per imparare bene la tecnica



lento avanti?


----------



## BB7 (1 Febbraio 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> lento avanti?



Si penso sia quello... però da in piedi e con la sbarra


----------



## Brain84 (2 Febbraio 2013)

Dopo aver perso 34kg in un anno tra camminata veloce, corsa e nuoto, ho deciso di andare in palestra.

Ho iniziato lunedi. L'avevo già fatta per un anno e mezzo ma tipo ere fa. 

Il programma cambierà ogni mese, tra un paio di mesi mi consiglieranno un'alimentazione anche se già adesso sto sotto controllo.
Il programma prevede 

- 10 min di cardio (camminata veloce/corsa)

PARTE BASSA:
- crunch 15x3
- crunch inverso con palla 15x3
- iegamenti sulle gambe con palla dietro la schiena (non ricordo come **** si chiama) 15x3
- leg extension 10kg 15x3
- leg curl 10kg 15x3
- macchina per aduttori 10kg 15x3
- calf 15x3

PARTE ALTA:
- sollevamento da panca piana 2kg 15x3
- sollevamento laterale parallelo stando in piedi 2lg 15x3
- manubrio (lat e qualcosa) non sulle spalle ma sullo sterno 10kg 15x3 (oggi ho messo 20kg altrimenti mi annoio)
- sollevamento per bicipiti dal basso verso l'alto 10kg 15x3
- sollevamento per bicipiti dall'alto verso il basso 10kg 15x3

cardio a piacere (solitamente faccio corsa ma siccome becco spesso occupato faccio corsa cyclette 15 min)


come vi sembra come programma essendo all'inizio?

Grazie


----------



## esjie (2 Febbraio 2013)

Capisco che hai appena iniziato, che non vuoi iniziare forte ecc. ma 2 kg di panca, 10 di leg extension le fanno pure le bambine  Ma senti di aver fatto qualcosa alla fine dell'esercizio?
E poi dopo 2 kg (immagino 2 manubri, quindi 4kg) per i pettorali ne fai 10 per i bicipiti???? (è una macchina forse?) Poi non capisco l'esercizio "bicipiti dall'alto verso il basso", come fai a contrarre il bicipite se hai già l'avambraccio in alto?

Poi, a parte i pesi ridicoli, son sbagliate le proporzioni...non puoi fare stesso peso per leg extension e leg curl, e nemmeno 2 di panca e 2 di alzate laterali, c'è una bella differenza tra la forza di quadricipite/ischiocrurali e pettorale/deltoide.


----------



## BB7 (3 Febbraio 2013)

Di panca 2kg è eccessivamente poco... per iniziare fai almeno una ventina di chili (bilanciere compreso). In generale secondo me devi saper capire da solo quanto lavoro puoi fare... cioè quando finisci non devi essere stremato ma neanche sentirti come se non avessi lavorato o magari come vedo alcuni senza una goccia di sudore... un pò devi sforzare e se il giorno dopo senti i muscoli leggermente indolenziti è normale. Devi solo trovare il tuo equilibrio imho.


----------



## Brain84 (3 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Capisco che hai appena iniziato, che non vuoi iniziare forte ecc. ma 2 kg di panca, 10 di leg extension le fanno pure le bambine  Ma senti di aver fatto qualcosa alla fine dell'esercizio?
> E poi dopo 2 kg (immagino 2 manubri, quindi 4kg) per i pettorali ne fai 10 per i bicipiti???? (è una macchina forse?) Poi non capisco l'esercizio "bicipiti dall'alto verso il basso", come fai a contrarre il bicipite se hai già l'avambraccio in alto?
> 
> Poi, a parte i pesi ridicoli, son sbagliate le proporzioni...non puoi fare stesso peso per leg extension e leg curl, e nemmeno 2 di panca e 2 di alzate laterali, c'è una bella differenza tra la forza di quadricipite/ischiocrurali e pettorale/deltoide.



uso i 2 pesi da 2kg l'uno sia di alzate da disteso a pancia in su che in piedi laterali... il programma che mi ha dato il personal trainer è cosi.

Per i sollevamenti sono con il manubrio diciamo piccolo, stando in piedi con gambe flesse







quello a sinistra per intenderci


Sarò io marcio (anche se ho sempre fatto parecchio nuoto e corsa) ma il leg extension 10kg li sento..sarò una pippa..il personal trainer mi ha detto di non appoggiare la schiena mentre lo faccio ma vedo che tutti si appoggiano, credo farei meno fatica se mi appoggiassi..mentre il leg curl a 10kg è troppo poco secondo me


----------



## esjie (3 Febbraio 2013)

Sarà l'abitudine, con la leg extension si solleva di più che con la curl.
Ma nelle distensioni su panca senti di lavorare??? 2 kg sarà una bottiglia d'acqua, a meno che non fai le ripetizioni superlente di 10 secondi...non è questione di esser pippa o marcio, credo che qualsiasi persona sana senza alcun tipo di allenamento fa su giù con 2 bottiglie da 1,5 l!!! 
Ne è prova che per far le alzate laterali (lavora il deltoide, molto più piccolo del pettorale) usi lo stesso peso. 
Ho capito l'esercizio che dici, dal basso verso l'alto lavorano i tricipiti cmq, non i bicipiti.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Febbraio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Sarà l'abitudine, con la leg extension si solleva di più che con la curl.
> Ma nelle distensioni su panca senti di lavorare??? 2 kg sarà una bottiglia d'acqua, a meno che non fai le ripetizioni superlente di 10 secondi...non è questione di esser pippa o marcio, credo che qualsiasi persona sana senza alcun tipo di allenamento fa su giù con 2 bottiglie da 1,5 l!!!
> Ne è prova che per far le alzate laterali (lavora il deltoide, molto più piccolo del pettorale) usi lo stesso peso.
> Ho capito l'esercizio che dici, dal basso verso l'alto lavorano i tricipiti cmq, non i bicipiti.



SI vado lento ma 2kg sono pochi, io ho sempre lavorato con i 5kg a casa.
Per le alzate laterali cmq i 2 kg fatti piano come faccio io, vanno bene per ora. Per quelle su panca andrò a 4/5 kg per vedere come va


----------



## Livestrong (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ma quale sarebbe il tuo obiettivo? Perché la scheda la trovo un po' confusionaria


----------



## Brain84 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Fisicarmi un po' e perdere gli ultimo kg rassodando. Quel programma me l'ha fatto il personal trainer..di mio non ho fatto nulla


----------



## andre (4 Febbraio 2013)

per diventare fisicato farei tutt'altro rispetto alla scheda che ti ha dato il personal.


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

2 kg di panca sono davvero pochi imho.


----------



## Brain84 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> 2 kg di panca sono davvero pochi imho.



Infatti domani provo con i 5kg..di forza nelle braccia ne ho e anche parecchia


----------



## Livestrong (4 Febbraio 2013)

Se fossi in te toglierei l'abductor, aggiungerei un po' di ABS bassi alle parallele, toglierei la panca piana e metterei delle distensioni con panca inclinata a 45 gradi con manubri da 12/14 kg per iniziare, aggiungendo poi magari una serie di croci con manubri da 4 kg (per iniziare), sempre 3x15... La panca piana io l'ho sempre vista come un esercizio molto molto difficile, da fare solo quando si ha una certa dimestichezza con l'ambiente palestra


----------



## Livestrong (4 Febbraio 2013)

Ah una cosa: quante volte vai in palestra?


----------



## andre (4 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Se fossi in te toglierei l'abductor, aggiungerei un po' di ABS bassi alle parallele, toglierei la panca piana e metterei delle distensioni con panca inclinata a 45 gradi con manubri da 12/14 kg per iniziare, aggiungendo poi magari una serie di croci con manubri da 4 kg (per iniziare), sempre 3x15... La panca piana io l'ho sempre vista come un esercizio molto molto difficile, da fare solo quando si ha una certa dimestichezza con l'ambiente palestra


condivido riguardo alla panca piana, è sicuramente il più difficile dei 3 big, anche se non il più pericoloso.


----------



## Livestrong (4 Febbraio 2013)

Beh insomma, se ti cade il bilancere addosso ti fai parecchio male


----------



## Kurt91 (4 Febbraio 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Infatti domani provo con i 5kg..di forza nelle braccia ne ho e anche parecchia



Ma te intendi 5 kg in totale o 5+5 sul bilanciere e quindi 10?

- - - Aggiornato - - -
[MENTION=2]Livestrong[/MENTION] oggi ho spaccato in palestra!


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Beh insomma, se ti cade il bilancere addosso ti fai parecchio male



Il mio povero sterno sottoscrive.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Febbraio 2013)

Bravo [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION] , keep pushin'


----------



## Livestrong (5 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Il mio povero sterno sottoscrive.



Scommetto che non usavi il pollice


----------



## Brain84 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Vado in palestra 3 volte a settimana.

Oggi ho aumentato il carico cosi:

- leg curl 15kg invece che 10kg
- panca piana 2 PESI da 4kg l'uno (quindi 4 kg per braccio)
- alzate laterali sempre con i 4kg 2x15 e una ripetizione sempre da 15 con i 3kg perchè non reggevo abbastanza

non uso ancora il bilanciere.


- 20 kg di manubrio sullo sterno invece dei 10kg
- aduttori 15kg invece che 10

il resto l'ho tenuto invariato. Il leg extension da 10 kg ho notato che appoggiando la schiena si fa molta meno fatica..l'istruttore mi aveva detto di non appoggiare..

Ho fatto un esercizio per gli adoominali anche se non era in scheda..credo sia l'abdominal crunch...seduto, piedi su una pedana, manubrio sopra le spalle e ti pieghi in avanti.
Di questo ho fatto 15kg 15x3.


----------



## Livestrong (5 Febbraio 2013)

Ma per panca piana che intendi esattamente? Croci, distensioni?


----------



## Brain84 (5 Febbraio 2013)

spinte


----------



## Morto che parla (5 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Scommetto che non usavi il pollice



No semplicemente allenandomi casa, senza spotter, se forzo troppo rischio...


----------



## sheva90 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Qualcuno ha mai provato le superslow? 
Cioè le serie con esecuzione lenta, ovviamente 3x12 non con un peso elevatissimo.
Massacranti.

- - - Aggiornato - - -

Qualcuno ha mai provato le superslow? 
Cioè le serie con esecuzione lenta, ovviamente 3x12 non con un peso elevatissimo.
Massacranti.


----------



## BB7 (5 Febbraio 2013)

sheva90 ha scritto:


> Qualcuno ha mai provato le superslow?
> Cioè le serie con esecuzione lenta, ovviamente 3x12 non con un peso elevatissimo.
> Massacranti.



Le avevo accennate io nella pagina precedente... io faccio 4x12 ma non ultralente... diciamo lente alternate. Cmq si sono davvero massacranti... fai conto il mio massimale sulla panca è leggermente superiore ai 70kg mentre per fare queste non arrivo con più di 36kg


----------



## Dexter (5 Febbraio 2013)

per me fanno solo tanto acido lattico,ai fini della massa muscolare servono a poco e niente...dolore/fatica non porta sempre ai risultati migliori


----------



## esjie (5 Febbraio 2013)

Il superslow può portare dei progressi se usato come metodo complementare, in un periodo di preparazione generale. 20 secondi di eccentrica però sono puro masochismo. 4-5 direi bastino.


----------



## sheva90 (5 Febbraio 2013)

Io faccio la salita (spinta) per 2 secondi, poi la discesa a 4 secondi.


----------



## prebozzio (6 Febbraio 2013)

Ho sempre avuto problemi di schiena, e per questo mi hanno sempre fatto paura gli stacchi.

Oggi ho deciso di superare questo taboo e ho chiesto al mio coach di insegnarmeli. Mi ha spiegato come farli correttamente, sono partito con poco carico ma piano piano mi sono gasato e ho chiuso con 5X80 kg.

Sono contentissimo, yeah!


----------



## BB7 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Raga ho un amico che vorrebbe comprarsi qualche attrezzo per allenarsi in casa, dato che non ha mai fatto palestra o altri sport io gli ho consigliato qualche manubrio e una panca per iniziare, anche se per prima cosa gli ho detto che sarebbe meglio che si iscrivesse in palestra per almeno un mese... cmq secondo voi quali attrezzi sono i migliori per farsi una palestra in casa? Io penso siano il rack,panca, bilanciere e manubri... Tenete conto che il mio amico non ha un budget elevatissimo e io tengo conto del fatto che potrebbe non essere sempre costante nell'allenamento considerando che è agli inizi.


----------



## prebozzio (6 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga ho un amico che vorrebbe comprarsi qualche attrezzo per allenarsi in casa, dato che non ha mai fatto palestra o altri sport io gli ho consigliato qualche manubrio e una panca per iniziare, anche se per prima cosa gli ho detto che sarebbe meglio che si iscrivesse in palestra per almeno un mese... cmq secondo voi quali attrezzi sono i migliori per farsi una palestra in casa? Io penso siano il rack,panca, bilanciere e manubri... Tenete conto che il mio amico non ha un budget elevatissimo e io tengo conto del fatto che potrebbe non essere sempre costante nell'allenamento considerando che è agli inizi.


Il problema della palestra è che non serve solo la forza, come tanti pensano, ma anche la tecnica: sia per ottenere il massimo, sia per non farsi male, sia per far lavorare correttamente i muscoli. Se comincia da solo in casa a mio parere rischia di fare dei danni.
Non avendo mai fatto niente bastano due manubri e una quindicina di chili in pezzi da uno e da due, un tappetino per sdraiarsi, una panca.
All'inizio è importante far lavorare tutti i gruppi muscolari, senza carichi eccessivi.


----------



## BB7 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Hai ragione Preb infatti è quello che gli ho consigliato anche io... tengo conto anche del fatto che conosco molta gente che compra ad esempio 1 tappeto elettrico oppure una roba per fare un solo esercizio specifico e il 99% delle volte dopo meno di un mese è già stufa e abbandona tutto... infatti anche questo mio amico era intenzionato a comprare una lat-machine xD Per quanto riguarda la tecnica gli ho consigliato di venire almeno un mese in palestra ma ha problemi di tempo quindi al massimo per gli esercizi base gli spiegherò io qualcosa.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> sia per far lavorare correttamente i muscoli.



Ecco parliamo di questo punto. Io odio quelli che per fare i fighi piazzano un peso elevato nelle attrezzature e poi fanno l'esercizio in modo penoso. Sono appena tornato dalla palestra e io mi facevo il mio attrezzo per i tricipiti a 12.5 kg e c'era quello affianco a me che sempre per lo stesso attrezzo ne aveva messi 25 kg ma non stava fermo coi gomiti e si muoveva tutto. Cosa gli sarà servito lo saprà solo lui.


----------



## BB7 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ecco parliamo di questo punto. Io odio quelli che per fare i fighi piazzano un peso elevato nelle attrezzature e poi fanno l'esercizio in modo penoso. Sono appena tornato dalla palestra e io mi facevo il mio attrezzo per i tricipiti a 12.5 kg e c'era quello affianco a me che sempre per lo stesso attrezzo ne aveva messi 25 kg ma non stava fermo coi gomiti e si muoveva tutto. Cosa gli sarà servito lo saprà solo lui.



Di gente del genere le palestre sono piene... pure io mi becco sempre i fenomeni sulla panca che mettono su più di 100kg e poi nell'esecuzione si trasformano in ponti piegando la schiena verso l'alto in maniera assurda spingendo coi piedi e durante la risalita fanno pure rimbalzare il bilanciere sullo sterno


----------



## prebozzio (6 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Di gente del genere le palestre sono piene... pure io mi becco sempre i fenomeni sulla panca che mettono su più di 100kg e poi nell'esecuzione si trasformano in ponti piegando la schiena verso l'alto in maniera assurda spingendo coi piedi e durante la risalita fanno pure rimbalzare il bilanciere sullo sterno


In realtà quella di fare l'arco con la schiena è una vera e propria tecnica 
Va saputo fare bene, soprattutto è importante tenere il sedere appoggiato perché il peso non gravi sulla schiena.


----------



## Livestrong (6 Febbraio 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Ecco parliamo di questo punto. Io odio quelli che per fare i fighi piazzano un peso elevato nelle attrezzature e poi fanno l'esercizio in modo penoso. Sono appena tornato dalla palestra e io mi facevo il mio attrezzo per i tricipiti a 12.5 kg e c'era quello affianco a me che sempre per lo stesso attrezzo ne aveva messi 25 kg ma non stava fermo coi gomiti e si muoveva tutto. Cosa gli sarà servito lo saprà solo lui.


I migliori sono quelli che, alle trazioni, fanno i versi


----------



## andre (6 Febbraio 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Di gente del genere le palestre sono piene... pure io mi becco sempre i fenomeni sulla panca che mettono su più di 100kg e poi nell'esecuzione si trasformano in ponti piegando la schiena verso l'alto in maniera assurda spingendo coi piedi e durante la risalita fanno pure rimbalzare il bilanciere sullo sterno


chiamasi arco






è l'esecuzione migliore per la panca, la spinta dei piedi è fondamentale.
anche non volendo fare l'arco, l'adduzione delle scapole e lo "sparare" il petto in fuori dovrebbero almeno far assomigliare la tua panca ad una panca con arco.


----------



## Kurt91 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> I migliori sono quelli che, alle trazioni, fanno i versi



Anni fa quando andavo in palestra ce n'era uno che urlava come un forsennato  Si sentiva solo lui!


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Febbraio 2013)

Allenatevi a casa e risolvete il problema


----------



## BB7 (6 Febbraio 2013)

Non sapevo esistesse una tecnica chiamata arco, però quelli che vedo io non la eseguono in quel modo (nel video) ma tengono le gambe più in avanti e alzano anche il sedere... infatti un giorno ho provato anche io a spingermi in quel modo ed effettivamente mi è sembrato più facile sollevare il peso. Cmq riguardo agli urli pure nella mia palestra un giorno è entrato una specie di militare che urlava come un pazzo


----------



## prebozzio (13 Febbraio 2013)

Ma insomma, qualche foto dei vostri bei muscolacci quando ce la fate vedere?


----------



## Arsozzenal (13 Febbraio 2013)

io ho un problemino!!nella parte superiore del corpo sono magro e muscoloso mentre ho le gambe e soprattutto le cosce abbastanza grosse/grasse...avete da consigliarmi qualche attività/esercizio da poter fare a casa per allenare solo questa parte del corpo??grazie!!


----------



## Livestrong (13 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma insomma, qualche foto dei vostri bei muscolacci quando ce la fate vedere?



Sta uscita è finalizzata a far mettere una foto tua?


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Sta uscita è finalizzata a far mettere una foto tua?



E' finalizzata a sbavare dietro le nostre foto. Vecchio mandrillone di un preb


----------



## prebozzio (13 Febbraio 2013)

Io non ho bei muscolacci da esibire, ma occhi per apprezzare corpi giovani e forti


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Febbraio 2013)

Questo topic sta raggiungendo dei picchi di diversa eterosessualità indicibili.


----------



## prebozzio (13 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Questo topic sta raggiungendo dei picchi di diversa eterosessualità indicibili.


Zitto e spogliati, o GTFO!


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Zitto e spogliati, o GTFO!



Non ti basta la foto nell'avatar ?


----------



## prebozzio (13 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Non ti basta la foto nell'avatar ?


Sì, almeno nasconde le tue gambette rachitiche


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Febbraio 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Sì, almeno nasconde le tue gambette rachitiche



Le mie gambe sono tutte e tre belle robuste


----------



## Livestrong (13 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Le mie gambe sono tutte e tre belle robuste



Ehhhhhhh eccolo il maschio alfa


----------



## Canonista (13 Febbraio 2013)

Morto, fai di cognome Manfrotto?


----------



## Kurt91 (13 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Ehhhhhhh eccolo il maschio alfa


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Febbraio 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Morto, fai di cognome Manfrotto?



No, in compenso il mio nome in età adolescenziale è stato spesso accostato, a livello di soprannome, a quello di un grosso rettile strisciante dell' amazzonia


----------



## Il Giovine 77 (14 Febbraio 2013)

inizio io 
foto di questa estate, non è venuta granchè perchè c'era poca luce e è un po sfocata
se ne trovo altre ne metto..


----------



## Canonista (14 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No, in compenso il mio nome *in età adolescenziale* è stato spesso accostato, a livello di soprannome, a quello di un grosso rettile strisciante dell' amazzonia



Capisco...ora sei a lutto?


----------



## Livestrong (14 Febbraio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No, in compenso il mio nome in età adolescenziale è stato spesso accostato, a livello di soprannome, a quello di un grosso rettile strisciante dell' amazzonia



Girino?


----------



## Morto che parla (14 Febbraio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Girino?



Vorrei sottolineare l'aggettivo "grosso" 

- - - Updated - - -



Canonista ha scritto:


> Capisco...ora sei a lutto?



Ora sono troppo vecchio per avere soprannomi 

- - - Updated - - -



Il Giovine 77 ha scritto:


> inizio io
> foto di questa estate, non è venuta granchè perchè c'era poca luce e è un po sfocata
> se ne trovo altre ne metto..



Gran torace.


----------



## Dexter (17 Febbraio 2013)

voglio ripassare per un 3 settimane alla multifrequenza,son stato fermo una decina di giorni e non mi pare il caso di fare l'ultima settimana (ero a 3) di una scheda mono che stava andando comunque abbastanza bene. qualche modello da provare ce l'avete  ?


----------



## BB7 (2 Marzo 2013)

Raga qualche esercizio per la zona "centrale" dei pettorali da consigliarmi? Faccio/ho già fatto Panca piana,Pectoral Machine, Croci con manubri, croci con cavi ecc... quindi i pettorali ci sono però vi chiedo se magari c'è qualche roba più specifica per la zona centrale


----------



## esjie (2 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga qualche esercizio per la zona "centrale" dei pettorali da consigliarmi? Faccio/ho già fatto Panca piana,Pectoral Machine, Croci con manubri, croci con cavi ecc... quindi i pettorali ci sono però vi chiedo se magari c'è qualche roba più specifica per la zona centrale



Il problema è che il pettorale è uno solo quindi o lavora tutto o non lavora, è come la storia degli addominali alti e bassi


----------



## prebozzio (6 Marzo 2013)

Ieri i miei primi 110 chili di squat, sono commosso 

Spero di superare presto i 100 anche negli stacchi da terra, ma ci lavoro da poco quindi qualche settimana ci vorrà (anche perché devono essere fatti bene, non tanto per fare).

Alla panca temo ci vorrà ancora un bel po' per arrivare alla tripla cifra, per ora fatico molto a tirare su 85-90 chili (dipende dalla giornata)


----------



## BB7 (6 Marzo 2013)

Io in panca piana mi sento come se mi fossi bloccato sui 70 kg...


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Io in panca piana mi sento come se mi fossi bloccato sui 70 kg...



Che routine segui per il petto?


----------



## BB7 (6 Marzo 2013)

Lunedi: panca piana 4x12 però lente come avevo già scritto tempo fa, 3x5 pectoral machine, 3x20 flessioni

Merco: croci manubri panca piana, pectoral e l'altra che spingi avanti (non mi ric il nome) 

Ven: panca piana (parto da pochi kg fino ad arrivare al massimale), flessioni


Cmq domani mi finisce la scheda e poi me la cambieranno... questo mese la scheda che avevo era per la Forza adesso vedrò che mi metteranno


----------



## andre (6 Marzo 2013)

Fai il petto 3 volte a settimana? Croci, pectoral e flessioni non hanno niente a che fare con la forza.
Devi seguire una progressione sensata e a buffer se vuoi aumentare il carico. Dando per scontato che tu abbia una buona tecnica d'esecuzione


----------



## Morto che parla (6 Marzo 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Fai il petto 3 volte a settimana? Croci, pectoral e flessioni non hanno niente a che fare con la forza.
> Devi seguire una progressione sensata e a buffer se vuoi aumentare il carico. Dando per scontato che tu abbia una buona tecnica d'esecuzione



Sottoscrivo. Trovo anche abbastanza inutili esercizi con ripetizioni da 20 in multifrequenza


----------



## prebozzio (6 Marzo 2013)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Lunedi: panca piana 4x12 però lente come avevo già scritto tempo fa, 3x5 pectoral machine, 3x20 flessioni
> 
> Merco: croci manubri panca piana, pectoral e l'altra che spingi avanti (non mi ric il nome)
> 
> ...



Fai solo petto? 

La panca piana è un esercizio completo, la cosa migliore sarebbe sia allenare bene i vari muscoli (e lasciare riposare quel povero petto), sia fare serie finalizzate alla forza, sia imparare quella tecnica di arco che vedi fare in palestra


----------



## BB7 (6 Marzo 2013)

No non faccio solo petto però per rispondere alla domanda ho messo gli esercizi riguardanti quello xD


----------



## esjie (6 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ieri i miei primi 110 chili di squat, sono commosso
> 
> Spero di superare presto i 100 anche negli stacchi da terra, ma ci lavoro da poco quindi qualche settimana ci vorrà (anche perché devono essere fatti bene, non tanto per fare).
> 
> Alla panca temo ci vorrà ancora un bel po' per arrivare alla tripla cifra, per ora fatico molto a tirare su 85-90 chili (dipende dalla giornata)



Quanto sei alto e quanto pesi?


----------



## prebozzio (7 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Quanto sei alto e quanto pesi?


1m86 per 79kg, 8% massa grassa, 18 mesi fa pesavo 63kg e mi alleno seriamente in palestra da quel momento (in cui il medico mi ordinò di mettere su peso per ragioni di salute). Prima ci sono andato per un annetto senza continuità e senza troppa voglia di faticare


----------



## esjie (7 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> 1m86 per 79kg, 8% massa grassa, 18 mesi fa pesavo 63kg e mi alleno seriamente in palestra da quel momento (in cui il medico mi ordinò di mettere su peso per ragioni di salute). Prima ci sono andato per un annetto senza continuità e senza troppa voglia di faticare



E aveva ragione, l'anno scorso non ci sono arrivato nemmeno io a 63 che sono 171 e mi davano del trasparente


----------



## prebozzio (7 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> E aveva ragione, l'anno scorso non ci sono arrivato nemmeno io a 63 che sono 171 e mi davano del trasparente


Guarda, da quando ho messo su un po' di chili fisicamente sto da dio (come salute, non estetica)


----------



## Kurt91 (7 Marzo 2013)

Vi posto la mia scheda. Primo giorno:

-20' tapis roulant. Addominali: crunch e crunch inv. (inv. sta per inversi? ) 3x15 e iperextension 3x12. Petto: croci su panca a 30°, panca piana e pectoral machine tutte 4x12. Bicipiti:....non mi ricordo come si chiamano gli attrezzi , comunque due attrezzi e 3x10. Per finire 20' cyclette.

Secondo giorno:

- 20' tapis roulant. Addominali: crunch, crunch inv. e crunch obliqui tutte da 3x15. Spalle: shoulder press, alzate laterali (che faccio con l'attrezzo di cui non ricordo il nome) e rowing torso tutte 4x12. Gambe: leg press e leg curl tutte 3x10. 20' syncro.

Terzo giorno:

- 20' tapis roulant. Addominali: crunch, abdominal machine e iperextension. Dorsali: pulley basso, lat machine e pullover con manubrio tutte 4x12. Tricipiti: due esercizi con gli attrezzi da 3x10 e 20' di cyclette.

Dato che ho una schiena da novantenne mi hanno consigliato di usare più gli attrezzi che i manubri e soprattutto di non caricare.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (7 Marzo 2013)

Io ho ricominciato ad andare in palestra ieri dopo 8 mesi di inattività per cause di forze maggiori, e la ripresa è stata quasi traumatica lol. Prima della pausa e conseguente aumento di kili (ahimè) riuscivo a fare circa 75kg di panca piana, ora se alzo 30kg è un miracolo


----------



## BB7 (7 Marzo 2013)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io ho ricominciato ad andare in palestra ieri dopo 8 mesi di inattività per cause di forze maggiori, e la ripresa è stata quasi traumatica lol. Prima della pausa e conseguente aumento di kili (ahimè) riuscivo a fare circa 75kg di panca piana, ora se alzo 30kg è un miracolo



Ti posso capire... io durante il periodo natalizio sono stato via per 3 settimane e quando ho ripreso ad allenarmi mi sentivo già molto più debole quindi posso immaginare stando fermi per mesi


----------



## prebozzio (7 Marzo 2013)

[MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION], per le gambe solo leg press e leg curl? Da quanto ti alleni?


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> [MENTION=12]Kurt91[/MENTION], per le gambe solo leg press e leg curl? Da quanto ti alleni?



Da 2 mesi pieni, dopo 5 anni di inattività 

Per le gambe mi ha detto di fare solo questi due attrezzi anche perché la leg press lavora un po' tutti i muscoli delle gambe. Dici che è poco secondo te? Per il resto, come ti/vi sembra questa scheda?


----------



## prebozzio (8 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Da 2 mesi pieni, dopo 5 anni di inattività
> 
> Per le gambe mi ha detto di fare solo questi due attrezzi anche perché la leg press lavora un po' tutti i muscoli delle gambe. Dici che è poco secondo te? Per il resto, come ti/vi sembra questa scheda?


Io i primi due-tre mesi che andai in palestra ricordo che facevo esercizi per tutti i gruppi muscolari (più o meno) in ogni sedutad i allenamento: riscaldamento, leg curl, squat, panca piana, lat machine presa inversa, bicipiti (curl con bilancere), tricipi, spalle. Però nella tua scheda mi sembra ci sia tutto, ti stai trovando bene?


----------



## Kurt91 (8 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io i primi due-tre mesi che andai in palestra ricordo che facevo esercizi per tutti i gruppi muscolari (più o meno) in ogni sedutad i allenamento: riscaldamento, leg curl, squat, panca piana, lat machine presa inversa, bicipiti (curl con bilancere), tricipi, spalle. Però nella tua scheda mi sembra ci sia tutto, ti stai trovando bene?



Si mi trovo bene, alla fine come hai detto te c'è tutto quello che c'è da fare. Alcuni esercizi, soprattutto quelli dove c'è molto uso dei manubri e dove c'è da caricare la schiena (tipo squat) me li ha vietati categoricamente proprio per non sforzarla, o al massimo me li ha limitati. Ad esempio io i manubri li uso solo per le croci e per il pullover con manubri. A volte solo per allenare il bicipite sinistro che è meno sviluppato di quello destro (troppe pugnette dite? )


----------



## prebozzio (9 Marzo 2013)

Kurt91 ha scritto:


> Si mi trovo bene, alla fine come hai detto te c'è tutto quello che c'è da fare. Alcuni esercizi, soprattutto quelli dove c'è molto uso dei manubri e dove c'è da caricare la schiena (tipo squat) me li ha vietati categoricamente proprio per non sforzarla, o al massimo me li ha limitati. Ad esempio io i manubri li uso solo per le croci e per il pullover con manubri. A volte solo per allenare il bicipite sinistro che è meno sviluppato di quello destro (troppe pugnette dite? )


Però non ti devi arrendere al mal di schiena, ma cercare di rafforzarla (col tempo, chiaramente). Anche io soffrivo di schiena per via della crescita repentina tra i 13 e i 14 anni, col tempo è migliorata molto... ci sono esercizi a corpo libero come i lombari per esempio che sono molto utili, lo squat potresti cominciare a farlo o con i manubri (Squat con manubri: come si esegue l'esercizio senza bilanciere - YouTube) o con un bastone (o il bilanciere scarico).

Comunque i miei sono solo consigli di uno che si allena da neanche due anni, quindi prendili per quello che sono... gli altri qui e il tuo istruttore sono sicuramente più indicati


----------



## Kurt91 (9 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Però non ti devi arrendere al mal di schiena, ma cercare di rafforzarla (col tempo, chiaramente). Anche io soffrivo di schiena per via della crescita repentina tra i 13 e i 14 anni, col tempo è migliorata molto... ci sono esercizi a corpo libero come i lombari per esempio che sono molto utili, lo squat potresti cominciare a farlo o con i manubri (Squat con manubri: come si esegue l'esercizio senza bilanciere - YouTube) o con un bastone (o il bilanciere scarico).
> 
> Comunque i miei sono solo consigli di uno che si allena da neanche due anni, quindi prendili per quello che sono... gli altri qui e il tuo istruttore sono sicuramente più indicati



Tranquillo  Anzi grazie!


----------



## Brain84 (10 Marzo 2013)

Finalmente ho cambiato scheda, divisa per i 3 giorni a settimana:

- martedi: 10 min tapis roulant, crunch e crunch inverso per gli addominali 3x20, chest press 15/12/10/8 dove parto da 25kg fino ad arrivare a 40kg, spinte su panca inclinata a 30gradi con manubri da 10kg l'uno, alzate laterali con manubrio da 5 kg l'uno, pullover 4x10 a 12kg, shoulder press 15/12/10/8 e parto da 20kg fino ad arrivare a 35kg, spinte dall'alto verso il basso 4x10 a 20kg, crunch con bilanciere con 2 dischi da 5kg 4x10, 15 min di elittica

- giovedi: 15 min di cyclette, hyper extension 4x15, lombari su tappeto con gamba in appoggio 4x15, leg extension 4x10 da 20kg, leg curl 4x10 da 20kg, leg press da 20kg 4x10, lat machine 15/12/10/8 parto da 30kg e arrivo a 45kg, una che non mi ricordo dove sono seduto e porto indietro il peso con 2 manubri a presa stretta 4x10 a 45kg, pull basso 15/12/10/8 da 30 a 40kg, ercolina riabilitativa 4x10 a 10kg.

- sabato: cardio con 15 min di tapis roulant, 15 di elittica e 10 di cyclette.


Come vi sembra??


----------



## francylomba (12 Marzo 2013)

brain sono gia' stanca!ahaha 
qualcuno segue i workout di zuzka ( bodyrock)? 
li consiglio ( a voi maschietti poi piacera' sicuramente lei che a mio parere è da mettere nell'angolo della gnocca


----------



## esjie (12 Marzo 2013)

Si ogni tanto guardo qualche suo video, degli allenamenti che fa non me ne frega niente, però guardo


----------



## prebozzio (12 Marzo 2013)

Superati i cento anche negli stacchi


----------



## Dexter (12 Marzo 2013)

A
Squat 5x5 R: 2 min
Panca 5x5 R: 2 min
Trazioni 5x5 R: 90 sec
Lento Avanti 5x5 R: 90 sec
Rematore 5x5 R: 90 sec


B
Affondi 4x8 R: 1 min
Calf Pressa 4x15 R: 45 sec
Panca inclinata con manubri 4x8 R: 1 min
Croci 4x10 R: 30 sec
Curl 4x8 R: 1 min
Hammer curl 4x10 R: 30 sec
Dip 4x8 R: 1 Min
French press 4x10 R: 30 sec
Tirate al mento 4x8 R: 1 min
Rematore macchina 4x10 R: 30 sec
Addome

Da domani si parte con questa full body,un giorno di riposo solo fra una sessione e l'altra per un mese  trovata in giro,in pratica un giorno vado di multiarticolari di base e l'altro due complementari per muscolo,con poco recupero e un peso più adatto soprattutto per il 4x10 con 30 sec di recupero. spero di reggere perchè è pesantina


----------



## Morto che parla (13 Marzo 2013)

Schiena addominali

Trazioni appesantite 4kg 2x10 + 2x10 cambiando presa
Tbar All'angolo
12-40kg
10-45kg
8-50kg
6-55kg
5-57kg
Scrollate con bilanciere
15-48kg
12-52kg
10-54kg
2x8-58kg

Addominali, 11 serie.

Sbagliato topic


----------



## esjie (13 Marzo 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Finalmente ho cambiato scheda, divisa per i 3 giorni a settimana:
> 
> - martedi: 10 min tapis roulant, crunch e crunch inverso per gli addominali 3x20, chest press 15/12/10/8 dove parto da 25kg fino ad arrivare a 40kg, spinte su panca inclinata a 30gradi con manubri da 10kg l'uno, alzate laterali con manubrio da 5 kg l'uno, pullover 4x10 a 12kg, shoulder press 15/12/10/8 e parto da 20kg fino ad arrivare a 35kg, spinte dall'alto verso il basso 4x10 a 20kg, crunch con bilanciere con 2 dischi da 5kg 4x10, 15 min di elittica
> 
> ...



20 kg di leg press sono ridicoli, li fa pure una ragazzina al primo giorno di palestra. Dovrebbe essere l'esercizio dove sollevi di più, arriva almeno a 60-70. Non è prenderti in giro eh, è buonsenso, prova a vedrai che riuscirai facilmente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (14 Marzo 2013)

Quoto, io che non andavo in palestra da Giugno 2012, appena sono ritornato ho fatto circa 80kg di pressa abbastanza facilmente, 20kg sono pochi


----------



## Brain84 (27 Marzo 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> 20 kg di leg press sono ridicoli, li fa pure una ragazzina al primo giorno di palestra. Dovrebbe essere l'esercizio dove sollevi di più, arriva almeno a 60-70. Non è prenderti in giro eh, è buonsenso, prova a vedrai che riuscirai facilmente.



Infatti sono subito andato a 50kg


----------



## Dexter (28 Marzo 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> Infatti sono subito andato a 50kg



quanto sei alto e quanto pesi?


----------



## prebozzio (28 Marzo 2013)

Io per le gambe faccio solo stacchi, squat e affondi, niente macchine.


----------



## Brain84 (28 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> quanto sei alto e quanto pesi?



alto 1.70 x 71.5kg per ora.

Oggi mi sono fatto 50 minuti di cardio composti da:

20 min di tapis roulant con programma CPR
15 min di cyclette sempre CPR
15 min di elittica CPR

poi siccome avevo ancora tempo ho fatto:

10x4 da panca piana a 30° sollevamento manubri da 14kg
15x3 pullover da panca piana distesa 14kg
10x3 chest press a 50kg, l'ultima serie ho aumentato a 55kg


----------



## Dexter (28 Marzo 2013)

Brain84 ha scritto:


> alto 1.70 x 71.5kg per ora.
> 
> Oggi mi sono fatto 50 minuti di cardio composti da:
> 
> ...


se di quei 71kg di ciccia ce n'è poca allora credo tu possa aumentare di un po' i pesi. specie per la pressa,non credo tu abbia problemi a mettere il doppio.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io per le gambe faccio solo stacchi, squat e affondi, niente macchine.


stacchi continuano a darmi problemi alla schiena  li evito come la peste


----------



## andre (28 Marzo 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io per le gambe faccio solo stacchi, squat e affondi, niente macchine.



amen.


----------



## prebozzio (28 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> stacchi continuano a darmi problemi alla schiena  li evito come la peste


Anche io ho la schiena deboluccia, ma il mio coach mi ha insegnato un metodo per fare gli stacchi che mi permette di fare pesi alti senza soffrire minimamente sulla schiena.

Lui lo chiama stacco sumo, non so se è il nome tecnico. In poche parole tieni la schiena dritta e vai giù con le gambe, piegando le ginocchia di lato e andando col sedere indietro come se dovessi sederti. Il tuo corpo deve restare al di qua del bilanciere, non superarlo. In questo modo, mandando cioè il tuo peso all'indietro, il bilanciere ti serve per tenerti in equilibrio.

Ti consiglio di provare, una volta presaci la mano dà ottimi risultati perché la schiena è "protetta" e il peso serve a tenere l'equilibrio, quindi è facile salire con i chili (non che la palestra sia una gara a chi fa di più, ma è bello superare i propri limiti  )


----------



## Brain84 (28 Marzo 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> se di quei 71kg di ciccia ce n'è poca allora credo tu possa aumentare di un po' i pesi. specie per la pressa,non credo tu abbia problemi a mettere il doppio.



Per la precisione non uso il leg press aorizzontale ma quello a 45 gradi.

Questo per intenderci






Già mettend dischi per un totale di 50kg il giorno dopo sento che i quadricipiti e i glutei hanno lavorato perchè ho fastidio..per ora non aumento ancora.

Con quello orizzontale arrivo a 100kg ma è un'altra cosa credo...no?


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Aprile 2013)

Oggi esordio in palestra anche per me dopo circa quattro anni di nulla,a livello sportivo.Inutile dire che domani sarò nelle stesse condizioni di Stephen Hawking 
P.S. È normale usare solo macchine?Forse perchè sono un principiante?Ovviamente ho fatto anche cardio.


----------



## Dexter (5 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Oggi esordio in palestra anche per me dopo circa quattro anni di nulla,a livello sportivo.Inutile dire che domani sarò nelle stesse condizioni di Stephen Hawking
> P.S. È normale usare solo macchine?Forse perchè sono un principiante?Ovviamente ho fatto anche cardio.


si perchè sei guidato nel movimento. il tempo di "adattarti" e le macchine le userai poco e niente


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> si perchè sei guidato nel movimento. il tempo di "adattarti" e le macchine le userai poco e niente



Ok,grazie


----------



## Dexter (5 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ok,grazie


io le odio 
che t'hanno fatto fare? sei un piccolo ronaldo brasiliano e vuoi perder peso o vuoi diventare il ronaldo portoghese per rimorchiarti le cameriere coi bigliettini?


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> io le odio
> che t'hanno fatto fare? sei un piccolo ronaldo brasiliano e vuoi perder peso o vuoi diventare il ronaldo portoghese per rimorchiarti le cameriere coi bigliettini?



Sono circa 1.85 per 66 kg,quindi opto per la seconda 
Comunque ho fatto un po' di riscaldamento sulla cyclette,un circuito di,mi pare,sei macchine di cui ignoro il nome,addominali,10 minuti di ellittica e per finire 10 minuti di tapis roulant.


----------



## Dexter (5 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sono circa 1.85 per 66 kg,quindi opto per la seconda
> Comunque ho fatto un po' di riscaldamento sulla cyclette,un circuito di,mi pare,sei macchine di cui ignoro il nome,addominali,10 minuti di ellittica e per finire 10 minuti di tapis roulant.


bene,meglio cosi. sei messo malino comunque,mangia e limita il possibile il movimento. nella tua condizione farei solo pesi,non camminerei neanche,mi farei portare in spalla dalle persone per non consumare calorie fuori dall'allenamento


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Aprile 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> bene,meglio cosi. sei messo malino comunque,mangia e limita il possibile il movimento. nella tua condizione farei solo pesi,non camminerei neanche,mi farei portare in spalla dalle persone per non consumare calorie fuori dall'allenamento



Eh,mangia...Mangio già da anni come un maledetto,pur non seguendo una dieta specifica.


----------



## andre (5 Aprile 2013)

Conosco un sacco di gente che dice di mangiare un casino, ma per metter su peso bisogna mangiare veramente tanto. Io per arrivare sulle 2800-3000 kcal e per quindi per metter su qualcosa devo fare 6 pasti al giorno. Ormai sono abituato ma all'inizio è dura. Alla fine diventa un'abitudine perchè impari a capire di cosa necessita il tuo corpo


----------



## Dexter (5 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Eh,mangia...Mangio già da anni come un maledetto,pur non seguendo una dieta specifica.


anche io giuravo di mangiare tanto,poi facendo con un programmino stupido (mxbody,non so se esiste ancora,ti parlo di un paio di annetti fa) il calcolo delle calorie è uscito fuori che rispetto a quello che avrei dovuto mangiare non mangiavo niente..


----------



## Z A Z A' (6 Aprile 2013)

Chiederò agli istruttori qualche consiglio alimentare,allora.


----------



## BB7 (9 Aprile 2013)

Sono fermo da più di una settimana... sarà dura ricominciare


----------



## prebozzio (9 Aprile 2013)

@Zaza' io ero nella tua stessa condizione nel settembre 2011: 1m86 per 65 chili, grasso all'8%. Mangiavo come un disgraziato (nel senso di tanto e male), facevo sport e suonavo la batteria. Avevo già fatto un pochino di palestra durante l'anno, ma a fasi alterne e senza impegno. Dovevo mettere su chili perché ero pericolosamente sottopeso (è pericoloso quanto essere obesi).

Sono andato in palestra fino a gennaio 2012 facendo soprattutto macchine e qualche peso qua e là per abituarmi. A febbraio 2012, ero quasi 70kg (ma mi ero bloccato lì), sono andato da un nutrizionista (se vuoi in privato ti mando la dieta), ho cominciato gradualmente a sostituire macchine con pesi. Senza mai prendere aminoacidi, integratori, proteine, creatina o altro ho macinato il ritmo di un chilo circa al mese circa: adesso sono 80kg, non uso macchine, faccio pesi pesanti e mi diverto un sacco. Ho mantenuto un fisico magro, non sono gonfio, mi sento forte. La percentuale di grasso è rimasta la stessa.

Sicuramente ti devi impegnare molto nell'allenamento e nella dieta, ma non deve diventare un'ossessione: io mi concedo tutti gli sgarri che voglio, se voglio


----------



## Canonista (9 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sono circa 1.85 per 66 kg,quindi opto per la seconda
> Comunque ho fatto un po' di riscaldamento sulla cyclette,un circuito di,mi pare,sei macchine di cui ignoro il nome,addominali,10 minuti di ellittica e per finire 10 minuti di tapis roulant.



*******, io sono 1.90 x 76kg e pensavo di essere anche troppo magro, ma tu mi batti


----------



## Morto che parla (9 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Sono circa 1.85 per 66 kg,quindi opto per la seconda
> Comunque ho fatto un po' di riscaldamento sulla cyclette,un circuito di,mi pare,sei macchine di cui ignoro il nome,addominali,10 minuti di ellittica e per finire 10 minuti di tapis roulant.



Sei un aquilone insomma XD


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> @Zaza' io ero nella tua stessa condizione nel settembre 2011: 1m86 per 65 chili, grasso all'8%. Mangiavo come un disgraziato (nel senso di tanto e male), facevo sport e suonavo la batteria. Avevo già fatto un pochino di palestra durante l'anno, ma a fasi alterne e senza impegno. Dovevo mettere su chili perché ero pericolosamente sottopeso (è pericoloso quanto essere obesi).
> 
> Sono andato in palestra fino a gennaio 2012 facendo soprattutto macchine e qualche peso qua e là per abituarmi. A febbraio 2012, ero quasi 70kg (ma mi ero bloccato lì), sono andato da un nutrizionista (se vuoi in privato ti mando la dieta), ho cominciato gradualmente a sostituire macchine con pesi. Senza mai prendere aminoacidi, integratori, proteine, creatina o altro ho macinato il ritmo di un chilo circa al mese circa: adesso sono 80kg, non uso macchine, faccio pesi pesanti e mi diverto un sacco. Ho mantenuto un fisico magro, non sono gonfio, mi sento forte. La percentuale di grasso è rimasta la stessa.
> 
> Sicuramente ti devi impegnare molto nell'allenamento e nella dieta, ma non deve diventare un'ossessione: io mi concedo tutti gli sgarri che voglio, se voglio



Ma hai dovuto chiedere agli istruttori di spiegarti come usare correttamente i pesi o hai fatto da solo?Per quanto riguarda la dieta mandamela pure,giusto per avere un'idea.Grazie 



Canonista ha scritto:


> *******, io sono 1.90 x 76kg e pensavo di essere anche troppo magro, ma tu mi batti





Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Sei un aquilone insomma XD



Sono Traorè (cit.)


----------



## prebozzio (9 Aprile 2013)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> Ma hai dovuto chiedere agli istruttori di spiegarti come usare correttamente i pesi o hai fatto da solo?Per quanto riguarda la dieta mandamela pure,giusto per avere un'idea.Grazie



Ho la dieta sull'altro computer, dopo te la mando 

Io ho sempre obbedito ciecamente agli istruttori, non ho mai fatto di testa mia. Ho prima avuto la fortuna di andare in una palestra per pochissimi, quindi ero seguito quasi individualmente, e ora ho un caro amico che allena una squadra di power lifting e mi spiega lui come gestire i pesi e fare gli esercizi.
Il mio consiglio è cercare un istruttore bravo e fidarti. E magari allenarti con qualcuno, così potete correggervi a vicenda.
Inizialmente non fare caso ai pesi, concentrati sul fare i movimenti corretti. I pesi poi saliranno da soli e tu non ti farai mai male, e il corpo crescerà bene. Chi si fa le schede da solo senza essere un conoscitore finisce per avere limiti grossi, il fisico si sviluppa in modo non uniforme, rischia di farsi male...


----------



## Z A Z A' (9 Aprile 2013)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ho la dieta sull'altro computer, dopo te la mando
> 
> Io ho sempre obbedito ciecamente agli istruttori, non ho mai fatto di testa mia. Ho prima avuto la fortuna di andare in una palestra per pochissimi, quindi ero seguito quasi individualmente, e ora ho un caro amico che allena una squadra di power lifting e mi spiega lui come gestire i pesi e fare gli esercizi.
> Il mio consiglio è cercare un istruttore bravo e fidarti. E magari allenarti con qualcuno, così potete correggervi a vicenda.
> Inizialmente non fare caso ai pesi, concentrati sul fare i movimenti corretti. I pesi poi saliranno da soli e tu non ti farai mai male, e il corpo crescerà bene. Chi si fa le schede da solo senza essere un conoscitore finisce per avere limiti grossi, il fisico si sviluppa in modo non uniforme, rischia di farsi male...



Va bene,grazie per i consigli.Tanto ho tempo,ho fatto solo due sedute


----------



## Z A Z A' (5 Maggio 2013)

Sono abbastanza sicuro che le alzate laterali erano un tipo di tortura molto in voga nel medioevo


----------



## prebozzio (19 Maggio 2013)

Per queste due settimane ho eliminato pasta e pane dalla mia dieta, devo avere l'addome squartato per andare in spiaggia 

Entro giugno voglio arrivare a tirare su 150kg allo squat, e spererei di toccare anche i 90 di panca... sulle gambe (squat e stacchi) miglioro costantemente, alla panca invece vado a rilento


----------



## Livestrong (20 Maggio 2013)

150 al multipower o squat normale?


----------



## prebozzio (23 Maggio 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> 150 al multipower o squat normale?


Lo faccio normale perché quello al multipower dice il mio coach che è pericoloso con pesi alti, perché costringe a un movimento verticale innaturale...


----------



## esjie (23 Maggio 2013)

Strength Standards 

Manco in uno sono intermedio


----------



## Morto che parla (27 Maggio 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Strength Standards
> 
> Manco in uno sono intermedio



Si ma la formula del massimale secondo me è una mezza taroccata.

6 ripetizioni a 88 le faccio. 106kg non li alzo.


----------



## esjie (27 Maggio 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Si ma la formula del massimale secondo me è una mezza taroccata.
> 
> 6 ripetizioni a 88 le faccio. 106kg non li alzo.



Io di panca ne faccio 2 con 75 e mi dà 83, ma non son sicuro di farcela. Invece nello stacco 6 con 95 e mi dà 113, ma credo di poter fare anche 120. Dipende sempre quanto son pulite le reps.


----------



## Canonista (18 Giugno 2013)




----------



## Livestrong (18 Giugno 2013)

Lol, ma questo credo o è un fotomontaggio oppure uno che è stato in carrozzina per qualche anno prima di tornare a camminare.

Comunque è ufficialmente iniziata l'estate, perciò le palestre si svuotano ed io non devo aspettare perché gli attrezzi si liberino  

Seriamente mi piacerebbe fare un po' di basket ma credo che sia praticamente impossibile


----------



## Morto che parla (18 Giugno 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Lol, ma questo credo o è un fotomontaggio oppure uno che è stato in carrozzina per qualche anno prima di tornare a camminare.
> 
> Comunque è ufficialmente iniziata l'estate, perciò le palestre si svuotano ed io non devo aspettare perché gli attrezzi si liberino
> 
> Seriamente mi piacerebbe fare un po' di basket ma credo che sia praticamente impossibile



Lascia perdere.

Oggi in pausa pranzo ho giocato un'ora al campetto.

Sono fucsia.


----------



## Canonista (18 Giugno 2013)

Sì, è un fotomontaggio credo, però non è del tutto irreale come situazione


----------



## prebozzio (18 Giugno 2013)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Sì, è un fotomontaggio credo, però non è del tutto irreale come situazione



In palestra dove vado io un paio così ci sono, per esempio uno fa 100kg di panca tranquillamente ma le gambe non le allena, fa la zumba


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Giugno 2013)

Sembra Ken il guerriero...


----------



## Livestrong (30 Giugno 2013)

http://www.milanworld.net/up-jawbone-recensione-vt8369.html

Andate a leggere capre, è un buon prodotto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (30 Giugno 2013)

Da settembre, dopo essermi rimesso in forma col running ed essere rientrato in un peso normale, comincerò pure io palestra.


----------



## Livestrong (1 Luglio 2013)

Da questa settimana inizio una scheda bella tosta, poi se mi ricordo posto l'allenamento.

Non so se sono io, ma in quest periodo dell'anno mi sento sempre in gran condizione, sono sceso appena adesso a fare un'oretta e mezza di sacco e corda e sono ancora fresco come una rosa.


----------



## andre (23 Settembre 2013)

Topic morto così?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Settembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Topic morto così?



io le prime pagine mi facevo un giretto...per adesso ho finito con i pesi...forse ricomincio fra 1 mese


----------



## andre (23 Settembre 2013)

Va beh vi dico come mi sto allenando attualmente:

LUN
Panca
Squat
Rematore con bil.
Panca stretta

MER
Stacco
Lento avanti
Trazioni zavorrate
Parallele zavorrate

VEN
Squat
Panca
Rematore con bilanciere
Front Squat

SAB
Power Clean
Power shrugs
High pulls
Curl con bil.

Sto provando a imparare il powerclean, per ora non supero i 70kg, devo prendere confidenza con il movimento.
Per il resto mi sto allenando a carico fisso cercando aumentare gradualmente. A livello di SNC mi sento molto meglio in questo periodo rispetto a quando facevo sedute con carichi in progressione.
Dieta normo-leggermente iper


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Settembre 2013)

Domanda da ignorante: il training con i pesi fa a cazzotti con la corsa di fondo, vero?


----------



## Canonista (23 Settembre 2013)

Da ottobre inizio ad andare in palestra


----------



## andre (23 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Domanda da ignorante: il training con i pesi fa a cazzotti con la corsa di fondo, vero?



A meno che tu sia un fondista o un bodybuilder professionista, puoi benissimo coadiuvare entrambe le attività. Facendo pesi 3 volte a settimana non diventerai di certo come Coleman. Mettere massa muscolare è molto difficile senza dieta, allenamento e riposo corretti.


----------



## esjie (24 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Domanda da ignorante: il training con i pesi fa a cazzotti con la corsa di fondo, vero?



Sì, ma dipende da che obiettivi ti poni. Se vuoi continuare a correre solo per stare in forma allora gestisciti come vuoi, se vuoi migliorare i tempi c'è da discuterne.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Sì, ma dipende da che obiettivi ti poni. Se vuoi continuare a correre solo per stare in forma allora gestisciti come vuoi, se vuoi migliorare i tempi c'è da discuterne.


Il discorso è che vorrei continuare almeno per ora a fare corsa. Mettendo su massa potrei faticare di più, a me attualmente interessa solo perdere il grasso in eccesso e asciugarmi, solo in un secondo momento potrei decidere eventualmente di mettere su un po' di massa (non faccio fatica a mettere massa, il mio corpo non è certo del tipo ectomorfo, quindi non sarò mai un fuscello. Anzi sto facendo un'attività come il running proprio per questo). Il discorso è che vorrei comunque dare tonicità e in questo entra in gioco la palestra. Non vorrei ritrovarmi con smagliature perché magari la corsa è troppo riduttiva. Dovrei integrare con qualcos'altro. Ma cosa? La domanda è rivolta a tutti, in particolare agli esperti, quindi [MENTION=55]andre[/MENTION] e morto


----------



## andre (24 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il discorso è che vorrei continuare almeno per ora a fare corsa. Mettendo su massa potrei faticare di più, a me attualmente interessa solo perdere il grasso in eccesso e asciugarmi, solo in un secondo momento potrei decidere eventualmente di mettere su un po' di massa (non faccio fatica a mettere massa, il mio corpo non è certo del tipo ectomorfo, quindi non sarò mai un fuscello. Anzi sto facendo un'attività come il running proprio per questo). Il discorso è che vorrei comunque dare tonicità e in questo entra in gioco la palestra. Non vorrei ritrovarmi con smagliature perché magari la corsa è troppo riduttiva. Dovrei integrare con qualcos'altro. Ma cosa? La domanda è rivolta a tutti, in particolare agli esperti, quindi [MENTION=55]andre[/MENTION] e morto



Per me puoi benissimo abbinare la corsa ai pesi. Quest'estate alternavo anche io e dopo qualche seduta di corsa ero arrivato a fare i 6km in 22 minuti. Per i pesi ti consiglio di farti seguire da qualche pt bravo (che non sia un ****aro) e cominciare con pochi esercizi ma efficaci: squat, panca, stacco, lento avanti, trazioni, parallele, rematore. Così ti costruisci una buona base di forza. Considera che esercizi come stacco e squat sono esercizi puramente di performance. Servono coordinazione, concentrazione, potenza, ecc.
Che poi in normocalorica o ipocalorica non puoi mettere massa muscolare, al massimo all'inizio avrai una ricomposizione corporea (+ muscolo e -grasso).


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2013)

Ci sono molti fattori in ballo.
Ti chiedo scusa se lo hai già scritto in precedenza, ma da che basi parti?

Altezza?
Peso?
Età?
Percentuale di grasso?
Attualmente quanto carichi? Sai quali sono i tuoi massimali (anche stimati) nei grandi esercizi?
Obiettivi. Soprattutto obiettivi.
Perché il "tonificare" io non l'ho mai capito. O si mette massa o si definisce, non vedo altre alternative (nella mia ignoranza, altro che esperto). 

Dipende tutto da queste cose alla fine. E dalle aspettative che hai---> Se vuoi fare gare di culturismo "pro" ovvio che non vai a correre. Se vuoi fare il maratoneta ovvio che non ti ammazzi di panca piana. Se, come immagino, non cerchi condizioni estreme, le due cose possono tranquillamente convivere (io oggi mi sparerò due ore di basket, non per questo perderò muscolo^^)

Fare un paio di ore di cardio alla settimana non ha un impatto negativo sulla produzione del muscolo.
Allo stesso tempo si può sgrassare e asciugare anche facendo un'ora di lavoro aerobico la settimana.


----------



## esjie (24 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Il discorso è che vorrei continuare almeno per ora a fare corsa. Mettendo su massa potrei faticare di più, a me attualmente interessa solo perdere il grasso in eccesso e asciugarmi, solo in un secondo momento potrei decidere eventualmente di mettere su un po' di massa (non faccio fatica a mettere massa, il mio corpo non è certo del tipo ectomorfo, quindi non sarò mai un fuscello. Anzi sto facendo un'attività come il running proprio per questo). Il discorso è che vorrei comunque dare tonicità e in questo entra in gioco la palestra. Non vorrei ritrovarmi con smagliature perché magari la corsa è troppo riduttiva. Dovrei integrare con qualcos'altro. Ma cosa? La domanda è rivolta a tutti, in particolare agli esperti, quindi [MENTION=55]andre[/MENTION] e morto



Dipende da che impegno ci metti, se fai qualche serie di un po' tutti i distretti muscolari 1-2 volte a settimana (3-4 esercizi) ne può giovare anche la corsa inizialmente perchè aumenta la condizione generale...se cominci a fare 3 esercizi per le gambe, 3 per il petto, 3 per il dorso ecc. 3 volte a settimana è troppo. Il mio consiglio è: va' dove ti porta il cuore . Non correre solo per dimagrire, corri perchè ti piace...se non ti piace far pesi, magari falli solo perchè fan bene (come mangiare la verdura), poca roba senza troppo impegno...e viceversa.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Settembre 2013)

Ringrazio per le risposte. Io sono alto 1.80 e peso 83 kg, ho compiuto da poco 32 anni. Il mio è un caso un po' particolare, soffro di piede valgo, quindi tendo a mettere peso soprattutto sulle gambe. Non chiedetemi il perché, ma molte persone che soffrono di questo problema hanno situazioni simili alla mia.

Non conosco i miei massimali, non ho mai fatto palestra in modo serio. Ho fatto palestra un mese e mezzo nella mia vita, andavo soprattutto in bici con gli amici. Però palestra veramente nulla, quindi sono assolutamente un neofita. Vorrei per questo abbinare un'attività al running che mi consenta di perdere il grasso, migliorando i miei tempi sulla corsa di fondo, la mia resistenza allo sforzo nella corsa e cercando di togliere quel grasso localizzato in eccesso. Morto, non conosco bene i termini precisi. Vorrei semplicemente perdere massa grassa, mantenendo tonicità, senza avere il problema di pelle flaccida o smagliature. Ecco... siccome già dove ho perso peso sulla pancia si vedono delle righe rosse... quelle son smagliature che ancora non sono diventate bianche fortunatamente. Vorrei evitare tutto ciò, dando alla pelle il tempo di abituarsi al cambiamento di peso.


----------



## esjie (24 Settembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Perché il "tonificare" io non l'ho mai capito. O si mette massa o si definisce, non vedo altre alternative (nella mia ignoranza, altro che esperto).



Tonificare significa aumentare il tono del muscolo , e cioè le fighette che si allenano per tonificare anche se non lo sanno si stanno allenando per la massa e la forza .
Alla fine nel gergo quando uno tonifica pensa: faccio un po di pesi senza impegnarmi troppo, non voglio mettere su massa, giusto quel poco per mantenere la condizione (potrebbe essere l'allenamento di un maratoneta)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (24 Settembre 2013)

esjie ha scritto:


> Dipende da che impegno ci metti, se fai qualche serie di un po' tutti i distretti muscolari 1-2 volte a settimana (3-4 esercizi) ne può giovare anche la corsa inizialmente perchè aumenta la condizione generale...se cominci a fare 3 esercizi per le gambe, 3 per il petto, 3 per il dorso ecc. 3 volte a settimana è troppo. Il mio consiglio è: va' dove ti porta il cuore . Non correre solo per dimagrire, corri perchè ti piace...se non ti piace far pesi, magari falli solo perchè fan bene (come mangiare la verdura), poca roba senza troppo impegno...e viceversa.


Corro perché mi piace tantissimo e continuerò a farlo anche d'inverno 
Non riesco a stare senza sport, quando cominci così diventa una droga.


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Settembre 2013)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ringrazio per le risposte. Io sono alto 1.80 e peso 83 kg, ho compiuto da poco 32 anni. Il mio è un caso un po' particolare, soffro di piede valgo, quindi tendo a mettere peso soprattutto sulle gambe. Non chiedetemi il perché, ma molte persone che soffrono di questo problema hanno situazioni simili alla mia.
> 
> Non conosco i miei massimali, non ho mai fatto palestra in modo serio. Ho fatto palestra un mese e mezzo nella mia vita, andavo soprattutto in bici con gli amici. Però palestra veramente nulla, quindi sono assolutamente un neofita. Vorrei per questo abbinare un'attività al running che mi consenta di perdere il grasso, migliorando i miei tempi sulla corsa di fondo, la mia resistenza allo sforzo nella corsa e cercando di togliere quel grasso localizzato in eccesso. Morto, non conosco bene i termini precisi. Vorrei semplicemente perdere massa grassa, mantenendo tonicità, senza avere il problema di pelle flaccida o smagliature. Ecco... siccome già dove ho perso peso sulla pancia si vedono delle righe rosse... quelle son smagliature che ancora non sono diventate bianche fortunatamente. Vorrei evitare tutto ciò, dando alla pelle il tempo di abituarsi al cambiamento di peso.



Le smagliature dipendono dalla velocità con cui dimagrisci. Se dai il tempo alla tua pelle di ritrovare elasticità il problema non dovrebbe riproporsi.
Per il resto, vai sereno e alza un po' di ghisa, se parti da 0 non può farti che bene (ovviamente con dei carichi da neofita)

- - - Aggiornato - - -



esjie ha scritto:


> Tonificare significa aumentare il tono del muscolo , e cioè le fighette che si allenano per tonificare anche se non lo sanno si stanno allenando per la massa e la forza .
> Alla fine nel gergo quando uno tonifica pensa: faccio un po di pesi senza impegnarmi troppo, non voglio mettere su massa, giusto quel poco per mantenere la condizione (potrebbe essere l'allenamento di un maratoneta)



Ah. Boh...


----------



## prebozzio (14 Ottobre 2013)

Uno dei miei compagni di allenamento 

[video]http://www.video.mediaset.it/video/italia_s_got_talent/esibizioni/413550/francesco-gioia.html[/video]


----------



## andre (22 Novembre 2013)

Daje regà come vi state allenando? 
Io multifrequenza ABAB, in una ho panca e squat, nell'altra stacco e lento avanti. 
Parola d'ordine: volume.
I complementari li faccio girare a random, di solito rematore bilanciere, parallele, trazioni e panca manubri.


----------



## Morto che parla (22 Novembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Daje regà come vi state allenando?
> Io multifrequenza ABAB, in una ho panca e squat, nell'altra stacco e lento avanti.
> Parola d'ordine: volume.
> I complementari li faccio girare a random, di solito rematore bilanciere, parallele, trazioni e panca manubri.



Scusami forse me l'avevi già detto: ti alleni spesso in multi?
Io faccio una fatica boia, non riesco mai a tarare il buffer.


----------



## andre (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Scusami forse me l'avevi già detto: ti alleni spesso in multi?
> Io faccio una fatica boia, non riesco mai a tarare il buffer.



Normalmente mi alleno in multi, anche in ipocalorica la preferisco.
In un anno farò si e no due cicli in monofrequenza, giusto per sentire un po' di pump e sentirmi un po' più massoso.
Per il buffer, il consiglio che posso darti, è di cominciare con un tipo di allenamento che ti obblighi ad imparare a tararlo, io mi sono trovato bene con il MAV5 di Ado Gruzza, che poi ho fatto seguire da un MAV3 e il VO_BO.
Anche io all'inizio non riuscivo a regolarmi col buffer e la seduta successiva era influenzata dalla stanchezza e dai doms di quella precedente, ma dopo un po' ci ho preso confidenza e i carichi sono aumentati in maniera abbastanza veloce.


----------



## andre (23 Novembre 2013)

p.s perché non fai gli stacchi?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

posto quì quello che avevo scritto sull'altro topic

allora in palestra non ci posso più andare e quindi mi volevo allenare a casa
Ho piccoli obiettivi, solo di mettere un po' di muscoli e allargare le spalle (un po' di massa)
19 anni, ho smesso di fare pesi da marzo (ora faccio Krav)
1.77 x 58 kg
e vorrei allenarmi 3 volte a settimana x 1 ora
a casa ho soltanto dei manubri da 4 kg

la mia scheda era:

lunedì

pettorali
Chest press 3x12 (30kg)
Croci inclinata 3x8 (7,5kg)
Panca piana manubri 3x10 (10kg)

bicipiti
Curl 3x12 (7,5kg)
Curling machine 3x8 (5kg)

Addominali 3x20
crunch machine 3x12 (40kg)


Mercoledì
Deltoidi (40kg)
Shoulder press 3x12 (40kg)
Lateral raise machine 3x10
tirate al mento cavo 3x12

quadricipiti
leg extension 3x15 (35kg)
squat 3x12

venerdì

dorsali
pulley 3x12 (30kg)
lat machine 3x8 (40kg)
lat triangolo 3x10

tricipiti
press down 3x12 (25kg)
manubri una mano 3x8 (5kg)

addominali 3x20
crunch machine 3x12

che cosa mi consigliate?


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> posto quì quello che avevo scritto sull'altro topic
> 
> allora in palestra non ci posso più andare e quindi mi volevo allenare a casa
> Ho piccoli obiettivi, solo di mettere un po' di muscoli e allargare le spalle (un po' di massa)
> ...



Alcuni consigli.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Alcuni consigli.



grazie mille per i consigli...certo che 200 euro sono una bella spesa anche se poi sto apposto
i carichi sono per braccio 7,5 kg
io volevo fare più esercizi possibili a corpo libero senza panca...su questo penso che 3 esercizi di flessioni vanno bene
addominali normali, sdraiato mi alzo con il busto
deltoidi ho sbagliato intendevo la Shoulder Press che ho scritto dopo
manubri a una mano cioè mettevo una gamba sulla panca, con una mano prendevo il manubrio e spostavo il braccio indietro stendendolo tutto quanto...faceva un male cane


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> grazie mille per i consigli...certo che 200 euro sono una bella spesa anche se poi sto apposto
> i carichi sono per braccio 7,5 kg
> io volevo fare più esercizi possibili a corpo libero senza panca...su questo penso che 3 esercizi di flessioni vanno bene
> addominali normali, sdraiato mi alzo con il busto
> ...



Mi rendo conto che l'investimento iniziale sia importante. Io tre anni fa però feci questa considerazione: compro materiale che mi costa come un abbonamento annuale in palestra. Ora mi alleno da tre anni e posso andare avanti così per altri tre (poi dovrò probabilmente cambiare panca).
Sul petto: i piegamenti possono anche sovraccaricati in vari modi, ma difficilmente metterai su massa (difficile ti si gonfi il petto) senza la panca piana, con esercizi a corpo libero puro.
Addominali devi variare molto di più. Ci sono tanti esercizi on line. È almeno una dozzina di serie la settimana van fatte, almeno.
L'ultimo esercizio si chiama kick back.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Mi rendo conto che l'investimento iniziale sia importante. Io tre anni fa però feci questa considerazione: compro materiale che mi costa come un abbonamento annuale in palestra. Ora mi alleno da tre anni e posso andare avanti così per altri tre (poi dovrò probabilmente cambiare panca).
> Sul petto: i piegamenti possono anche sovraccaricati in vari modi, ma difficilmente metterai su massa (difficile ti si gonfi il petto) senza la panca piana, con esercizi a corpo libero puro.
> Addominali devi variare molto di più. Ci sono tanti esercizi on line. È almeno una dozzina di serie la settimana van fatte, almeno.
> L'ultimo esercizio si chiama kick back.



quindi mi serve solo una panca (che su Amazon ho visto a 50 euro, ma senza bilanciere lol) e i manubri (sempre su Amazon da 10 kg con 4 dischi 20 euro)
il petto è l'unica cosa che ho per fortuna...poi non so quanto conta lo Stretching perchè non voglio diventare rigido sennò me spezzo a fare Arti Marziali


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> quindi mi serve solo una panca (che su Amazon ho visto a 50 euro, ma senza bilanciere lol) e i manubri (sempre su Amazon da 10 kg con 4 dischi 20 euro)
> il petto è l'unica cosa che ho per fortuna...poi non so quanto conta lo Stretching perchè non voglio diventare rigido sennò me spezzo a fare Arti Marziali



Assicurati che non sia fatta di plastilina. E la sbarra?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Assicurati che non sia fatta di plastilina. E la sbarra?



Ok...la sbarra per le trazioni? magari, ma non ho posto


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

La panca non ti serve subito. Prima fai un po' di esperienza, è l'ultima cosa da utilizzare. Di tempo per metter su massa ne hai, inutile rischiare partendo facendo la panca piana. Puoi benissimo fare piegamenti, croci, distensioni e chi più ne ha più ne metta


----------



## andre (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> La panca non ti serve subito. Prima fai un po' di esperienza, è l'ultima cosa da utilizzare. Di tempo per metter su massa ne hai, inutile rischiare partendo facendo la panca piana. Puoi benissimo fare piegamenti, croci, distensioni e chi più ne ha più ne metta



Perché meglio le croci e i manubri rispetto alla panca piana?
Comunque di addominali ne ho più ora che stacco 180kg di quando mi ammazzavo di addominali


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Perché la panca devi essere capace di farla bene, sennò rischi di farti male seriamente


----------



## andre (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché la panca devi essere capace di farla bene, sennò rischi di farti male seriamente



Secondo me è molto simile alla panca coi manubri ed anche alle croci. L'importante è tenere in ogni caso le spalle basse e le scapole addotte. Se potessi tornare indietro sicuramente avrei puntato sin dall'inizio a fare serie su serie di panca e avrei lasciato perdere le varie chest press, croci e simili. Ovviamente è una mia opinione ed hai ragionissima sul fatto che la panca sia un esercizio più complesso (per me risulta anche più difficile di squat e stacco)


----------



## Morto che parla (23 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Perché la panca devi essere capace di farla bene, sennò rischi di farti male seriamente



Si ma live con 40 Kg la tecnica la può imparare chiunque dai


----------



## Fabry_cekko (23 Novembre 2013)

la panca mi piaceva tantissimo, cmq si farò tanti piegamenti...cmq una roba del genere andrebbe bene?

Pettorali
Piegamenti Semplici 3x12
Piagamenti Clap 3x8
Piegamenti strette 3x12

Bicipiti
Curl 3x12
Curl 3x12 (alzando le braccia insieme)

Spalle
Alzate frontali 3x12
Alzate laterali 3x12
piegamenti 3x8

Gambe
Squat 3x12
Polpacci 3x12

Addominali normali 3x12
Addominali laterali 3x20
e un altro tipo di addominali 3x12

tricipiti
posto questi video perchè non so come chiamarli
solo i primi 2 esercizi
mentre per il terzo faccio un esercizio che facevo in palestra, sdraiato sulla panca con un manubrio stendo il braccio e piano piano piegoi l braccio verso di me


----------



## Livestrong (23 Novembre 2013)

Per i tricipiti falli in sospensione su due panchette

Per i polpacci basta che tu faccia 20 minuti di corda al giorno, al limite il calf raise se vuoi allenare anche i glutei ed il bicipite femorale.

Addominali falli in sospensione sui gomiti per un minuto a lato, 3 volte.

Troppi piegamenti, devi variare un po' gli esercizi sennò ti stufi facilmente, lo dico per esperienza. Mettici dentro delle croci su panca inclinata

Poi mancano pure i dorsali, il massimo sarebbe fare delle trazioni a presa larga


----------



## Livestrong (24 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Si ma live con 40 Kg la tecnica la può imparare chiunque dai



Il problema è che se uno sente che 40 sono pochi poi rischia ad alzare e fa il patatrac. Poi lui è magrolino, 40 sarebbero già troppi per iniziare secondo me


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Il problema è che se uno sente che 40 sono pochi poi rischia ad alzare e fa il patatrac. Poi lui è magrolino, 40 sarebbero già troppi per iniziare secondo me



No certo infatti dovrebbe partire anche "non sentendoli" per cominciare a padroneggiare l'esercizio.
A conti fatti, uno che sta sulla cinquantina se fa piegamenti solleva grossomodo 40kg no?
Tu sei più dell'idea che serva prima un potenziamento base per poi affrontare i fondamentali, non viceversa?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Per i tricipiti falli in sospensione su due panchette
> 
> Per i polpacci basta che tu faccia 20 minuti di corda al giorno, al limite il calf raise se vuoi allenare anche i glutei ed il bicipite femorale.
> 
> ...



il problema è che non ho la panca per il momento quindi sono costretto con i piegamenti
si per polpacci intendo il Calf Raise


----------



## Livestrong (24 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> No certo infatti dovrebbe partire anche "non sentendoli" per cominciare a padroneggiare l'esercizio.
> A conti fatti, uno che sta sulla cinquantina se fa piegamenti solleva grossomodo 40kg no?
> Tu sei più dell'idea che serva prima un potenziamento base per poi affrontare i fondamentali, non viceversa?



Più che potenziamento serve imparare bene come fare l'esercizio secondo me. E da soli non ci si riesce, perché non ti vedi quando alzi


----------



## andre (24 Novembre 2013)

Livestrong ha scritto:


> Più che potenziamento serve imparare bene come fare l'esercizio secondo me. E da soli non ci si riesce, perché non ti vedi quando alzi



Io mi alleno da solo, basta filmarsi ed il gioco è fatto


----------



## Dexter (24 Novembre 2013)

Ma da soli come fate ad arrivare a cedimento? Per me quel paio di ripetizioni dove lo spotter ti aiuta son fondamentali per la crescita. Parlo di mie sensazioni eh. 

40kg cekko non ce la fa...il mio consiglio è di iscriversi in una palestra (buona),poi dopo qualche tempo che hai imparato un po' di cose puoi allenarti da solo. Allenarsi da 0 a casa non è sempice.


----------



## andre (24 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma da soli come fate ad arrivare a cedimento? Per me quel paio di ripetizioni dove lo spotter ti aiuta son fondamentali per la crescita. Parlo di mie sensazioni eh.
> 
> 40kg cekko non ce la fa...il mio consiglio è di iscriversi in una palestra (buona),poi dopo qualche tempo che hai imparato un po' di cose puoi allenarti da solo. Allenarsi da 0 a casa non è sempice.



Mai andato a cedimento (se non tecnico) e fidati che non sto stallando. Ormai le tecniche di allenamento si sono evolute, il mito del cedimento e delle serie tirate alla morte non ha più molto fondamento.


----------



## Dexter (24 Novembre 2013)

andre ha scritto:


> Mai andato a cedimento (se non tecnico) e fidati che non sto stallando. Ormai le tecniche di allenamento si sono evolute, il mito del cedimento e delle serie tirate alla morte non ha più molto fondamento.


sisi son d'accordo,anche io non arrivo sempre a cedimento,si varia...però non andare MAI a cedimento boh. vabè che ho letto che ti alleni in multifrequenza,in quel caso sei "giustificato",sarebbe controproducente tirare fino alla morte


----------



## Fabry_cekko (24 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma da soli come fate ad arrivare a cedimento? Per me quel paio di ripetizioni dove lo spotter ti aiuta son fondamentali per la crescita. Parlo di mie sensazioni eh.
> 
> 40kg cekko non ce la fa...il mio consiglio è di iscriversi in una palestra (buona),poi dopo qualche tempo che hai imparato un po' di cose puoi allenarti da solo. Allenarsi da 0 a casa non è sempice.



da marzo ho smesso, ma cmq 5-6 mesi in palestra li ho fatti, ho chiesto per non fare di testa mia
apposta voglio fare solo esercizi a corpo libero senza fare cose strane


----------



## Morto che parla (24 Novembre 2013)

Dexter ha scritto:


> Ma da soli come fate ad arrivare a cedimento? Per me quel paio di ripetizioni dove lo spotter ti aiuta son fondamentali per la crescita. Parlo di mie sensazioni eh.
> 
> 40kg cekko non ce la fa...il mio consiglio è di iscriversi in una palestra (buona),poi dopo qualche tempo che hai imparato un po' di cose puoi allenarti da solo. Allenarsi da 0 a casa non è sempice.



Io un paio do volte sono rimasto due/tre minuti sotto al bilanciere


----------



## Dexter (24 Novembre 2013)

Morto che parla ha scritto:


> Io un paio do volte sono rimasto due/tre minuti sotto al bilanciere


ahahah immaginavo potesse succedere


----------



## prebozzio (5 Giugno 2014)

Palestrati, state continuando ad allenarvi o no?!

Io sono riuscito a tirare avanti tutto l'anno senza pause, mi sento in gran forma!


----------



## Andreas89 (5 Giugno 2014)

A breve riprendo dopo una pausa di 3 mesi (data la fissazione per il running). Vorrei fare tutto "fai da me". Ho preso già la panca e a breve acquisterò gli attrezzi. Qualcuno mi consiglia un programma da adottare??? Ahimè [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] non lo vedo in giro da secoli......


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Giugno 2014)

Io sono stato 4-5 mesi fermo, ora sono 2 settimane che mi sto allenando 5-6 giorni alla settimana e i risultati si vedono alla grande perchè sono magro
Ora ho preso anche i manubri


----------



## andre (6 Giugno 2014)

Andreas89 ha scritto:


> A breve riprendo dopo una pausa di 3 mesi (data la fissazione per il running). Vorrei fare tutto "fai da me". Ho preso già la panca e a breve acquisterò gli attrezzi. Qualcuno mi consiglia un programma da adottare??? Ahimè [MENTION=208]Morto che parla[/MENTION] non lo vedo in giro da secoli......



Se sei all'inizio il MAV5 di Ado Gruzza.


----------



## Andreas89 (6 Giugno 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Se sei all'inizio il MAV5 di Ado Gruzza.



Ho visto un po' il programma. Il problema è che, per quel che ho capito, forse dovrebbe essere applicato andando in palestra, in quanto a casa ho solo 2 manubri.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2014)

Ragazzi mo mia sorella (20 anni) e mia madre 50-55 (non dico l'età precisa xD) vogliono alzare anche loro i pesi...non hanno mai fatto palestra, che manubri dovrebbero alzare?


----------



## Canonista (6 Giugno 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> Ragazzi mo mia sorella (20 anni) e mia madre 50-55 (non dico l'età precisa xD) vogliono alzare anche loro i pesi...non hanno mai fatto palestra, che manubri dovrebbero alzare?



Non ti confesso che stavo per farmi scappare la battuta 

Perché manubri e non corpo libero loro?


----------



## Fabry_cekko (6 Giugno 2014)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Non ti confesso che stavo per farmi scappare la battuta
> 
> Perché manubri e non corpo libero loro?



ahah sono pigre e vorrebbero fare solo addominali liberi e poi alzare i manubri facendo bicipiti, tricipiti e spalle...quindi dovrebbero partire con 2-3 kg nò?


----------



## cris (1 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahah sono pigre e vorrebbero fare solo addominali liberi e poi alzare i manubri facendo bicipiti, tricipiti e spalle...quindi dovrebbero partire con 2-3 kg nò?



si, 2-3-4kg.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (8 Luglio 2014)

Fabry_cekko ha scritto:


> ahah sono pigre e vorrebbero fare solo addominali liberi e poi alzare i manubri facendo bicipiti, tricipiti e spalle...quindi dovrebbero partire con 2-3 kg nò?


Però di tricipiti coi manubri l'unico esercizio che mi viene in mente è il french manubri XD
Esercizi coi manubri per bicipiti e spalle ce ne sono a bizzeffe.


----------



## prebozzio (30 Settembre 2014)

Eccoci!

Ho ripreso ad allenarmi da tre settimane, dopo che ad agosto mi sono dovuto un po' fermare a causa di ferie e viaggio di lavoro.

Controllando l'alimentazione ero riuscito a tenere un peso stabile sui 79kg (ottimo per me che tendo a dimagrire), ma nella settimana che sono stato via per lavoro ho mangiato pochissimo (ero sempre in giro) e ho perso 2kg.
Avevo perso anche quel gonfiore tipico del muscolo teso, sotto sforzo, ma quello è normale quando per venti giorni ti alleni poco o pochissimo rispetto alla mole a cui il corpo era abituato (--> non prendo niente, né aminoacidi, né proteine, né altro). Gli altri 2kg sinceramente non so dove siano, un po' su ventre e fianchi di sicuro, ma dubito di aver perso 2kg di grassi 

Da tre settimane sono nuovamente al pezzo, più motivato che mai. Nei giorni di stop ho cominciato a sentire dei fastidi, il corpo mi chiedeva di allenarsi.

Voi?


----------



## Andreas89 (30 Settembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Eccoci!
> 
> Ho ripreso ad allenarmi da tre settimane, dopo che ad agosto mi sono dovuto un po' fermare a causa di ferie e viaggio di lavoro.
> 
> ...



Io sono fermo da tre settimane per via dell'Uni (anche se cerco di fare qualcosa a casa nel tempo libero, tipo flessioni, addominale, tricipiti, qualche trazione anche se non ne faccio molte). Avverto però la necessità di dover cominciare. Oramai è una cosa mentale più che fisica.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2014)

Io ho cominciato palestra non da molto, dopo un sacco di running che mi ha asciugato davvero tanto (ho una massa grassa attorno al 7%, misure effettuate col bioimpedenziometro, quindi piuttosto accurate). 

In sostanza devo mettere massa sulla parte alta, ho preso un personal trainer che mi sta seguendo almeno all'inizio perché ci capisco davvero poco.

Non credo molto al fai da te, soprattutto all'inizio quando non hai alcuna base in merito. Meglio affidarsi a un professionista.


----------



## madeinitaly (8 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ho cominciato palestra non da molto, dopo un sacco di running che mi ha asciugato davvero tanto (ho una massa grassa attorno al 7%, misure effettuate col bioimpedenziometro, quindi piuttosto accurate).
> 
> In sostanza devo mettere massa sulla parte alta,* ho preso un personal trainer che mi sta seguendo almeno all'inizio perché ci capisco davvero poco.*
> 
> Non credo molto al fai da te, soprattutto all'inizio quando non hai alcuna base in merito. Meglio affidarsi a un professionista.



All'inizio se non sai dove mettere le mani è la cosa più giusta affidarsi ad un PT che ti segua in ogni esercizio che fai, tranquillo. Poi mano a mano che andrai avanti cambierai scheda, alzando sempre di più. E' quello lo stimolo che a me fa andare in palestra


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Ottobre 2014)

madeinitaly ha scritto:


> All'inizio se non sai dove mettere le mani è la cosa più giusta affidarsi ad un PT che ti segua in ogni esercizio che fai, tranquillo. Poi mano a mano che andrai avanti cambierai scheda, alzando sempre di più. E' quello lo stimolo che a me fa andare in palestra


Il fatto è che io ho una corporatura per cui tendo a mettere massa sulle gambe... Infatti ho le gambe piuttosto muscolose.. Un programma per me deve essere fatto su misura, altrimenti se faccio l'esercizio sbagliato rischio di accentuare il problema anziché risolverlo.


----------



## Canonista (9 Ottobre 2014)

Quest'anno non ho più scuse, dovrò iniziare a correre e andare in palestra.
Prima un mesetto di corsa per riprendere fiato e poi palestra (+ corsa) con qualcuno che mi segue.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Ottobre 2014)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Quest'anno non ho più scuse, dovrò iniziare a correre e andare in palestra.
> Prima un mesetto di corsa per riprendere fiato e poi palestra (+ corsa) con qualcuno che mi segue.


La corsa a me l'ha ridotta parecchio il mio personal trainer. Troppo cardio distrugge il lavoro che fai con i pesi.


----------



## Canonista (9 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La corsa a me l'ha ridotta parecchio il mio personal trainer. Troppo cardio distrugge il lavoro che fai con i pesi.



Però ti senti il più forte del mondo quando hai un buon fiato!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Ottobre 2014)

Canonista ha scritto:


> Però ti senti il più forte del mondo quando hai un buon fiato!


Sì però se vuoi fare massa, devi ridurre per forza la corsa. A me fa correre a una determinata frequenza cardiaca, dove bruci i grassi e per un tempo non eccessivo.
Io all'inizio sul tapis roulant in palestra facevo maratone tipo da un'ora e mezza e mi guardavano piuttosto male XD

Dipende dagli obiettivi che ti poni: se vuoi fare massa, un po' di cardio va bene per bruciare i grassi, ma non ti aspettare di mettere massa continuando a correre, perché non lo farai. 

Io all'inizio ero una schiappa con gli addominali, nel giro di una quindicina di giorni riesco a fare 3 serie da 30 ripetizioni l'una di crunch e crunch inversi. Partivo da una situazione piuttosto oscena comunque in quanto ad addominali XD


----------



## madeinitaly (9 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì però se vuoi fare massa, devi ridurre per forza la corsa. A me fa correre a una determinata frequenza cardiaca, dove bruci i grassi e per un tempo non eccessivo.
> Io all'inizio sul tapis roulant in palestra facevo maratone tipo da un'ora e mezza e mi guardavano piuttosto male XD
> 
> Dipende dagli obiettivi che ti poni: se vuoi fare massa, un po' di cardio va bene per bruciare i grassi, ma non ti aspettare di mettere massa continuando a correre, perché non lo farai.
> ...



Secondo me son perfetti 10-15' di tapis roulant come riscaldamento prima di iniziare con i pesi, e sempre 10-15 di defaticamento (poi potete decidere voi se fare tapis o cyclette).


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Ottobre 2014)

madeinitaly ha scritto:


> Secondo me son perfetti 10-15' di tapis roulant come riscaldamento prima di iniziare con i pesi, e sempre 10-15 di defaticamento (poi potete decidere voi se fare tapis o cyclette).


Attualmente io faccio un giorno solo 40 minuti di corsa a 145-146 di frequenza cardiaca più addominali (crunch normali e inversi) e stretching ovviamente.

Un giorno invece 10 minuti di riscaldamento (corsetta), addominali, poi inizia l'allenamento con i pesi (non entro in dettaglio, ma posso postare il mio allenamento senza problemi) e infine 10 minuti di defaticamento (corsa ancora) e stretching.

Però il mio personal trainer mi stilerà un programma anche nei giorni in cui ora faccio solo cardio. Sto aspettando che mi dia indicazioni precise anche per l'alimentazione, anche se i principi base li conosco già: bere tanta acqua, aumentare le proteine, pochi grassi (evitare grassi idrogenati, quindi le schifezze).

Per calcolare a frequenza cardiaca cui bisogna correre per bruciare i grassi si fa (220-età-bpm a riposo)*0.65 (o 0.7)


----------



## madeinitaly (9 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Attualmente io faccio un giorno solo 40 minuti di corsa a 145-146 di frequenza cardiaca più addominali (crunch normali e inversi) e stretching ovviamente.
> 
> Un giorno invece 10 minuti di riscaldamento (corsetta), addominali, poi inizia l'allenamento con i pesi (non entro in dettaglio, ma posso postare il mio allenamento senza problemi) e infine 10 minuti di defaticamento (corsa ancora) e stretching.
> 
> Però il mio personal trainer mi stilerà un programma anche nei giorni in cui ora faccio solo cardio. Sto aspettando che mi dia indicazioni precise anche per l'alimentazione, anche se i principi base li conosco già: bere tanta acqua, aumentare le proteine, pochi grassi (evitare grassi idrogenati, quindi le schifezze).



Mah ti dirò che io la scheda non la seguo nemmeno dettagliatamente, cioè ormai so quello che devo fare e mi adatto, però un occhiata dalla sempre perchè se sei all'inizio è normale che tu non sappia certe cose. Comunque io ultimamente sto accusando un dolore fortissimo quando faccio la leg extension, sento come se mi si muovesse una specie di "pallina" sopra il ginocchio. A voi è mai capitato?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (9 Ottobre 2014)

madeinitaly ha scritto:


> Mah ti dirò che io la scheda non la seguo nemmeno dettagliatamente, cioè ormai so quello che devo fare e mi adatto, però un occhiata dalla sempre perchè se sei all'inizio è normale che tu non sappia certe cose. Comunque io ultimamente sto accusando un dolore fortissimo quando faccio la leg extension, sento come se mi si muovesse una specie di "pallina" sopra il ginocchio. A voi è mai capitato?


A me brucia e basta al momento, quando arrivo alla fine... devo aumentare i carichi dopo 2-3 settimane, così mi è stato detto. 

Per le gambe al momento faccio leg extension, leg curl, abduttori e adduttori, polpacci, salita e discesa su gradino.

Quello che mi dispiace è che mi ha ridotto la parte cardio (anche il nuoto  ) ma se voglio ottenere risultati mi tocca dargli retta.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ho cominciato palestra non da molto, dopo un sacco di running che mi ha asciugato davvero tanto (ho una massa grassa attorno al 7%, misure effettuate col bioimpedenziometro, quindi piuttosto accurate).
> 
> In sostanza devo mettere massa sulla parte alta, ho preso un personal trainer che mi sta seguendo almeno all'inizio perché ci capisco davvero poco.
> 
> Non credo molto al fai da te, soprattutto all'inizio quando non hai alcuna base in merito. Meglio affidarsi a un professionista.


Io tre anni fa sono stato spedito in palestra dal dottore perché, in seguito a problemi di salute e psicologici, ero diventato troppo magro (58 kg per 1m86).
Grazie all'aiuto di un bravo personal trainer e di un nutrizionista fantastico ho preso più di 20 kg senza mai assumere integratori, aminoacidi, proteine, creatina.
Se vuoi avere dei risultati devi diventare una macchina, preciso nell'allenamento e nell'alimentazione. Rispetta i riposi tra una sessione di allenamento e l'altra perché sono fondamentali per lo sviluppo fisico (viene naturale dire: più mi alleno e più divento grosso... NO!)


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io tre anni fa sono stato spedito in palestra dal dottore perché, in seguito a problemi di salute e psicologici, ero diventato troppo magro (58 kg per 1m86).
> Grazie all'aiuto di un bravo personal trainer e di un nutrizionista fantastico ho preso più di 20 kg senza mai assumere integratori, aminoacidi, proteine, creatina.
> Se vuoi avere dei risultati devi diventare una macchina, preciso nell'allenamento e nell'alimentazione. Rispetta i riposi tra una sessione di allenamento e l'altra perché sono fondamentali per lo sviluppo fisico (viene naturale dire: più mi alleno e più divento grosso... NO!)


Io ancora da un nutrizionista non ci sono andato, ma credo che ci andrò. Il mio problema è diverso dal tuo: io nella parte alta non metto grasso, che invece tende ad accumularsi sui fianchi e sulle gambe (non so se è una questione ormonale, se è legata al fatto che ho il piede piatto o da altro). A ogni modo il risultato è che ho le gambe muscolose e la parte sopra meno... Quindi devo asciugare sotto e aumentare sopra... Non sarà semplice per un tubo. A ogni modo contatterò anche io un nutrizionista, il problema è che devo trovarne uno bravo altrimenti mi fa più danni che altro.


----------



## prebozzio (11 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io ancora da un nutrizionista non ci sono andato, ma credo che ci andrò. Il mio problema è diverso dal tuo: io nella parte alta non metto grasso, che invece tende ad accumularsi sui fianchi e sulle gambe (non so se è una questione ormonale, se è legata al fatto che ho il piede piatto o da altro). A ogni modo il risultato è che ho le gambe muscolose e la parte sopra meno... Quindi devo asciugare sotto e aumentare sopra... Non sarà semplice per un tubo. A ogni modo contatterò anche io un nutrizionista, il problema è che devo trovarne uno bravo altrimenti mi fa più danni che altro.


Io ho imparato una cosa fondamentale, cioè che il dimagrimento localizzato non esiste: dove tendi ad accumulare grasso, è l'ultimo punto dal quale se ne andrà. 
Cerca, quindi, di potenziare soprattutto la parte superiore, però due dei tre esercizi principali della palestra coinvolgono le gambe, ovvero squat e stacchi da terra: sono esercizi completi che coinvolgono tutto il corpo (spalle, dorso, addominali etc.) e sarebbe un peccato non farli.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (11 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Io ho imparato una cosa fondamentale, cioè che il dimagrimento localizzato non esiste: dove tendi ad accumulare grasso, è l'ultimo punto dal quale se ne andrà.
> Cerca, quindi, di potenziare soprattutto la parte superiore, però due dei tre esercizi principali della palestra coinvolgono le gambe, ovvero squat e stacchi da terra: sono esercizi completi che coinvolgono tutto il corpo (spalle, dorso, addominali etc.) e sarebbe un peccato non farli.


Squat non posso farli. Il mio PT dice che aggraverei il problema. Devo invece lavorare tantissimo nella parte alta. La cosa non mi dispiace affatto tra l'altro...


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sì però se vuoi fare massa, devi ridurre per forza la corsa. A me fa correre a una determinata frequenza cardiaca, dove bruci i grassi e per un tempo non eccessivo.


Io sono in massa ma corro tutti i giorni. Basta correre dopo 5-6 ore che hai fatto attività anaerobica.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Ottobre 2014)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io sono in massa ma corro tutti i giorni. Basta correre dopo 5-6 ore che hai fatto attività anaerobica.


Non so... Penso dipenda dagli obiettivi che ti poni... Io devo crescere parecchio a livello muscolare nella parte alta, soprattutto pettorali, dorsali, deltoidi e spalle... Al momento sono soddisfatto così perché l'allenamento che ho mi porta proprio al limite... Vedo nell'arco di 6 mesi che risultati ottengo e poi tirerò le prime somme.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (12 Ottobre 2014)

Vorrei capire una cosa, se qualcuno è in grado di darmi una risposta. Il mio PT non è tanto contento se come defaticamento al termine del lavoro con i pesi faccio un po' di nuoto. Non ne capisco il motivo, non mi ha saputo dare una motivazione plausibile.


----------



## madeinitaly (13 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Vorrei capire una cosa, se qualcuno è in grado di darmi una risposta. Il mio PT non è tanto contento se come defaticamento al termine del lavoro con i pesi faccio un po' di nuoto. Non ne capisco il motivo, non mi ha saputo dare una motivazione plausibile.



Secondo me ha ragione, il nuoto dopo un'oretta e mezzo-due di palestra è sbagliata, visto che ti "asciuga" e porterebbe solamente a "tagliare" diciamo il lavoro svolto. Fai come ti ho detto, defaticamento 5-6 minuti di tapis roulant che secondo me sono perfetti.


----------



## andre (13 Ottobre 2014)

Inutile fare del lavoro aerobico dopo la palestra, al massimo fallo dopo 5 o 6 ore.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Inutile fare del lavoro aerobico dopo la palestra, al massimo fallo dopo 5 o 6 ore.


Ma dopo 5 o 6 ore non distruggi lo stesso quanto fatto con i pesi? Poi ragazzi il recupero, come si fa a mettere massa se non stai un po' a riposo? Il mio PT mi ha detto che un allenamento proficuo deve durare non più di un'ora e un quarto, ma essere intenso.


----------



## andre (13 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ma dopo 5 o 6 ore non distruggi lo stesso quanto fatto con i pesi? Poi ragazzi il recupero, come si fa a mettere massa se non stai un po' a riposo? Il mio PT mi ha detto che un allenamento proficuo deve durare non più di un'ora e un quarto, ma essere intenso.



Non sei un bodybuilder-pro, con una dieta normocalorica (o leggermente in ipercalorica) vedrai che metti su massa anche se fai un po' di attività aerobica. Per quanto concerne l'allenamento, sono quasi certo che la scheda che ti darà sarà una boiata colossale (la maggior parte dei PT è ignorantissima). Prova a postarla magari.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Non sei un bodybuilder-pro, con una dieta normocalorica (o leggermente in ipercalorica) vedrai che metti su massa anche se fai un po' di attività aerobica. Per quanto concerne l'allenamento, sono quasi certo che la scheda che ti darà sarà una boiata colossale (la maggior parte dei PT è ignorantissima). Prova a postarla magari.


Io ho capito in breve tempo una cosa: che il PT serve all'inizio, ma devi farti una cultura tua in materia per la semplice ragione che un PT costa e tende a tirare avanti il brodo per molto tempo, facendoti rallentare nei progressi e svuotandoti il portafogli. Ragion per cui cerco di assimilare il più possibile nel minor tempo possibile in modo da essere in grado di farmi una scheda per i cavoli miei in base alle mie esigenze specifiche... Il mio problema è che avendo per sfoga un morfotipo ginoide, devo stare attento a non fare casino perché alcuni esercizi possono rovinarmi... Ad esempio non posso fare squat. Nella parte alta posso fare qualunque cosa, mentre in quella bassa devo asciugare il più possibile, perdendo massa e anche un po' di grasso che si è accumulato. Comunque posto la prima scheda che mi ha stilato al momento.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Ottobre 2014)

Ecco quello che devo fare in un giorno di allenamento: al momento dispongo di questo, poi mi sta preparando un altro programma di allenamento da alternare a questo.

Corsa: 10 minuti a 145 bpm

crunch 3x30
crunch inversi 3x30
crunch obliqui 3x30
lombari 3x15

polpacci a corpo libero 25 rip.
Low Row 12 rip 50 kg
polpacci a corpo libero 25 rip.
Vertical Traction 10 rip 50 kg
Leg Curl 20 rip 30 kg
Chest press 12 rip 30 kg
Leg curl 20 rip 30 kg
Pectoral 10 rip 40 kg
Adduttori macchina 20 rip 55 kg
Abduttori macchina 20 rip 50 kg
Upper back 12 rip 35 kg
Adduttori macchina 20 rip 55 kg
Abduttori macchina 20 rip 50 kg
Shoulder Press 10 rip 27,5 kg
Leg extension 20 rip 20 kg
Salita gradino 25 rip x gamba
Bicipiti Curl 2 manubri panca inclinata 12 rip 6 kg
Tricipiti Manubri Panca Piana 12 rip 6 kg
Tricipiti cavi 12 rip 15 kg
Leg extension 20 rip 20 kg
Salita gradino 25 per gamba
Bicipiti Curl 2 manubri panca inclinata 10 rip 6 kg
Tricipiti Manubri Panca Piana 10 rip 6 kg
Tricipiti cavi 10 rip 15 kg

10 minuti corsa 145 bpm
Stretching


----------



## madeinitaly (14 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ecco quello che devo fare in un giorno di allenamento: al momento dispongo di questo, poi mi sta preparando un altro programma di allenamento da alternare a questo.
> 
> Corsa: 10 minuti a 145 bpm
> 
> ...



Scusa una domanda, da quanto hai iniziato?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Ottobre 2014)

madeinitaly ha scritto:


> Scusa una domanda, da quanto hai iniziato?


Da poco, meno di un mese. Prima facevo solo corsa per i cavoli miei e qualche esercizio, ma nulla di eclatante.


----------



## madeinitaly (14 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Da poco, meno di un mese. Prima facevo solo corsa per i cavoli miei e qualche esercizio, ma nulla di eclatante.



Secondo me la scheda è tutto sommato buona, ma in quanto riesci a fare tutto? Ci stai tre ore? 

A parte gli scherzi, comunque io dopo un mese alla Shoulder Press facevo 40 tranquilli, ce la fai tranquillamente. Fidati.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Ottobre 2014)

madeinitaly ha scritto:


> Secondo me la scheda è tutto sommato buona, ma in quanto riesci a fare tutto? Ci stai tre ore?
> 
> A parte gli scherzi, comunque io dopo un mese alla Shoulder Press facevo 40 tranquilli, ce la fai tranquillamente. Fidati.


No, la faccio tutta nel giro di un'oretta, faccio gli esercizi uno di seguito all'altro, a circuito, altrimenti non serve a niente. Il mio PT dice che sono una macchina XD

La shoulder press è tra gli esercizi dove fatico di più... ma è normale se non hai alzato mai un cavolo come me. So di partire da un livello infimo, ma partivo da un livello infimo anche per gli addominali. 

Al momento 40 kg mi sembrano un'enormità, già fatico come un cane così U.U


----------



## Albijol (14 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Corsa: 10 minuti a 145 bpm
> 
> crunch 3x30
> crunch inversi 3x30
> ...



Io sono un novizio del body building ma avendo molti amici che lo praticano non ho mai visto una scheda del genere. Imho se posti la tua scheda su bodyweb partono gli insulti a raffica al tuo PT


----------



## prebozzio (14 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io sono un novizio del body building ma avendo molti amici che lo praticano non ho mai visto una scheda del genere. Imho se posti la tua scheda su bodyweb partono gli insulti a raffica al tuo PT


Questa scheda non ha niente a che fare con il bodybuilding, inteso come culturismo a fini estetici 

E' normale per uno che comincia ad allenarsi in palestra avere schede che, in ogni sessione di allenamento, fanno lavorare tutti i gruppi muscolari... dopo qualche settimana si comincia a lavorare specificamente sui singoli gruppi.
Si può discutere se sia meglio un allenamento a circuito o uno con varie serie per pochi esercizi, ma in questo momento [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] sta semplicemente risvegliando i suoi muscoli e mettendo un po' di benzina in corpo.

Per la massa, la forza o qualunque altra cosa voglia fare, c'è tempo


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Io sono un novizio del body building ma avendo molti amici che lo praticano non ho mai visto una scheda del genere. Imho se posti la tua scheda su bodyweb partono gli insulti a raffica al tuo PT


Calma ragazzi... Io non devo fare solo bodybuilding puro, io devo asciugare le gambe anche. I carichi li sto aumentando, non ho mai fatto palestra in vita mia, rendetevi conto. Dipende dagli obiettivi che uno si pone, allo stato attuale per me è importante asciugare quell cavolo di grasso sulle gambe, visto che ho la sfiga di appartenere a un morfotipo ginoide (niente ironia, altrimenti vi mando a quel paese )


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Questa scheda non ha niente a che fare con il bodybuilding, inteso come culturismo a fini estetici
> 
> E' normale per uno che comincia ad allenarsi in palestra avere schede che, in ogni sessione di allenamento, fanno lavorare tutti i gruppi muscolari... dopo qualche settimana si comincia a lavorare specificamente sui singoli gruppi.
> Si può discutere se sia meglio un allenamento a circuito o uno con varie serie per pochi esercizi, ma in questo momento [MENTION=424]7AlePato7[/MENTION] sta semplicemente risvegliando i suoi muscoli e mettendo un po' di benzina in corpo.
> ...


Non è per difendere il mio PT, ma questa è solo una scheda. Me ne sta preparando un'altra dove il lavoro con i pesi sarà ben più intenso. La scheda che ho postato va fatta a circuito, quella che invece è in fase di preparazione no. Io valuto che risultati ottengo in un arco temporale di 3 o 4 mesi, se non mi soddisfa cambio PT.


----------



## Albijol (14 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Calma ragazzi... Io non devo fare solo bodybuilding puro, io devo asciugare le gambe anche. I carichi li sto aumentando, non ho mai fatto palestra in vita mia, rendetevi conto. Dipende dagli obiettivi che uno si pone, allo stato attuale per me è *importante asciugare quell cavolo di grasso sulle gambe*, visto che ho la sfiga di appartenere a un morfotipo ginoide (niente ironia, altrimenti vi mando a quel paese )



Scusa ma se non sbaglio in un post precedente hai scritto che stai al 7 per cento di bodyfat, praticamente non hai grasso...Cmq lunghi da me criticare i carichi, è il volume che non mi convince, imho 30 esercizi o giù di lì in una sola seduta sono decisamente troppi.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Scusa ma se non sbaglio in un post precedente hai scritto che stai al 7 per cento di bodyfat, praticamente non hai grasso...Cmq lunghi da me criticare i carichi, è il volume che non mi convince, imho 30 esercizi o giù di lì in una sola seduta sono decisamente troppi.


Il grasso che ho è praticamente concentrato lì, anche se in realtà di grasso ce n'è poco. Ho semplicemente gambe molto muscolose e più sviluppate rispetto alla parte alta. Quindi devo ridurre la massa e togliere più grasso possibile sotto e aumentare molto la massa nella parte alta. Il volume di lavoro in quella scheda è volutamente alto perché devo svolgerlo a circuito...


----------



## prebozzio (14 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non è per difendere il mio PT, ma questa è solo una scheda. Me ne sta preparando un'altra dove il lavoro con i pesi sarà ben più intenso. La scheda che ho postato va fatta a circuito, quella che invece è in fase di preparazione no. Io valuto che risultati ottengo in un arco temporale di 3 o 4 mesi, se non mi soddisfa cambio PT.


Non hai capito: io sono d'accordo con il tuo PT! Per le prime settimane va bene il tuo lavoro: alcuni preferiscono percorsi, altri più serie di X esercizi, è questione di scelte. Però concordo che nei primi periodi bisogna fare "un po' di tutto"


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Ottobre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Non hai capito: io sono d'accordo con il tuo PT! Per le prime settimane va bene il tuo lavoro: alcuni preferiscono percorsi, altri più serie di X esercizi, è questione di scelte. Però concordo che nei primi periodi bisogna fare "un po' di tutto"


Lo so che sei d'accordo XD 

Dicevo in generale, anche per rispondere ad Albijol.

Stamattina mi ha ucciso sto farabutto, ha raddoppiato il carico nei pesi liberi per bicipiti e tricipiti U.U


----------



## andre (14 Ottobre 2014)

Scheda completamente senza senso


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Ottobre 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Scheda completamente senza senso


Ok, però argomenta... mi interessa


----------



## andre (14 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ok, però argomenta... mi interessa



E' un'accozzaglia di esercizi random che non tiene conto di nulla. Neanche un esercizio multiarticolare, solo di isolamento. Ripetizioni troppo alte. Fossi all'inizio partirei con una scheda semplice di spinta-trazione concentrandomi su panca-stacco-squat(toglilo se non puoi farlo)-rematori-lento avanti-trazioni-panca manubri. Imparerei bene questi esercizi (costruttori di forza e massa), lavorerei in un range dalle 4 alle 10 reps.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (14 Ottobre 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> E' un'accozzaglia di esercizi random che non tiene conto di nulla. Neanche un esercizio multiarticolare, solo di isolamento. Ripetizioni troppo alte. Fossi all'inizio partirei con una scheda semplice di spinta-trazione concentrandomi su panca-stacco-squat(toglilo se non puoi farlo)-rematori-lento avanti-trazioni-panca manubri. Imparerei bene questi esercizi (costruttori di forza e massa), lavorerei in un range dalle 4 alle 10 reps.


Può essere tu abbia ragione, però all'inizio senza PT non potevo andare, non posso farmi una scheda da solo, né ho la presunzione di sapermela fare...
Almeno per il momento cerco di apprendere più nozioni possibili sull'argomento, poi magari in un periodo di tempo ragionevole sarò in grado di capire da solo ciò di cui ho bisogno.

Il problema mio andre è capire quali esercizi non posso fare perchè potrebbero danneggiarmi ulteriormente. Una volta capito cosa non devo assolutamente fare, sarà più semplice impostare una scheda...
Allo stato attuale non mi è ancora ben chiaro che tipo di esercizi devo evitare...

L'alto numero di ripetizioni poi Andre è sulla parte bassa, non a caso. Io sono ipolipolitico, che è quasi una condanna a morte e mi devo fare il mazzo così in palestra per avere un fisico decente.


----------



## BB7 (15 Ottobre 2014)

Raga cosa ne pensate dell'allenamento funzionale?


----------



## andre (16 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Può essere tu abbia ragione, però all'inizio senza PT non potevo andare, non posso farmi una scheda da solo, né ho la presunzione di sapermela fare...
> Almeno per il momento cerco di apprendere più nozioni possibili sull'argomento, poi magari in un periodo di tempo ragionevole sarò in grado di capire da solo ciò di cui ho bisogno.
> 
> Il problema mio andre è capire quali esercizi non posso fare perchè potrebbero danneggiarmi ulteriormente. Una volta capito cosa non devo assolutamente fare, sarà più semplice impostare una scheda...
> ...



Se alzi le ripetizioni non dimagrisci localmente, il dimagrimento localizzato non esiste, e' tutta questione di dieta. Al massimo avrai un po' di pump e vascolarizzazione, ma è un effetto temporaneo


----------



## andre (16 Ottobre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Raga cosa ne pensate dell'allenamento funzionale?



Dipende cosa intendi. Se intendi il crossfit, è una boiata


----------



## 7AlePato7 (16 Ottobre 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Se alzi le ripetizioni non dimagrisci localmente, il dimagrimento localizzato non esiste, e' tutta questione di dieta. Al massimo avrai un po' di pump e vascolarizzazione, ma è un effetto temporaneo


Più tardi o al più domani posto i dati della bioimpedenziometria. In effetti ricordavo bene, la percentuale di massa grassa è al 7%. A ogni modo per quanto riguarda la dieta, vorrebbe farmela lui, ma siccome non è un dietologo preferisco contattare un professionista. Il mio caso è molto complicato... Maledetto somatotipo ginoide del piffero.


----------



## BB7 (17 Ottobre 2014)

andre ha scritto:


> Dipende cosa intendi. Se intendi il crossfit, è una boiata



No intendo quei esercizi particolari che tentano di coinvolgere molti muscoli cercando di simulare sforzi che si svolgono nella quotidianità.

Comunque oggi ho iniziato una scheda che prevede un allenamento piramidale inverso, qualcuno che ha già fatto qualcosa di simile mi da dire come si è trovato e se ha avuto risultato per quanto riguarda la massa?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Ottobre 2014)

Posto i valori della bioimpedenziometria:

Massa magra (FFM) = 93% del peso
Massa cellulare (BCM) = 64% della FFM
Massa extracellulare (ECM) = 36% della FFM
Massa grassa (FM)= 7% del peso
Tessuto adiposo (AT) = 63% della FM
Grasso essenziale (EF) = 37% della FM

Valori bioelettrici
Resistenza 371 Ohm
Reattanza 65 Ohm
Angolo di fase 8.4 gradi


----------



## madeinitaly (20 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Posto i valori della bioimpedenziometria:
> 
> Massa magra (FFM) = 93% del peso
> Massa cellulare (BCM) = 64% della FFM
> ...



Lasciali perdere tutti sti dati, pensa a lavorare in palestra. Quando poi vedrai i risultati, potrai confrontarli con i dati. Fidati


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Ottobre 2014)

madeinitaly ha scritto:


> Lasciali perdere tutti sti dati, pensa a lavorare in palestra. Quando poi vedrai i risultati, potrai confrontarli con i dati. Fidati


Per me è la prima esperienza in palestra. Al momento sono molto sfiduciato devo dire, non perché non ci metta l'impegno, anzi l'impegno ce ne metto anche tanto, ma mi sa che questo PT mi sta prendendo per i fondelli.

Cioè io non so come funzioni esattamente un discorso personal trainer, perché ripeto per me è la prima volta che vado in palestra e forse questa persona se ne è approfittata...vorrei un parere anche da parte vostra.

Abbiamo fatto la bioimpedenziometria alla terza lezione, ma non dispongo di un piano alimentare (cosa che avrebbe dovuto farmi lui). Essendo un neofita della palestra, alcune lezioni sono solo per farmi vedere come si svolgono degli esercizi. Però pagare 40 euro a ora per vedere come si svolgono TRE (e dico tre di numero davvero, non una boiata) esercizi in un'ora e dopo 10 lezioni l'unica cosa di cui dispongo è semplicemente una scheda da svolgere in una giornata, senza sapere che cavolo io debba fare nei giorni restanti mi sembra davvero una presa per i fondelli... uno spreco di soldi, senza essere arrivati a niente. Oggi gli ho detto che mi sarei fatto seguire da un dietologo e si è arrabbiato... Io chiedo: ma un personal trainer non dovrebbe studiarsi a casa un piano settimanale da far fare al cliente e poi fargli vedere gli esercizi? Perché a me sembra di buttare via soldi e tempo... 
Per il discorso dieta sabato mattina parliamo, fa una serie di calcoli e mi dice che dovrei assumere 3300 kcal circa, ma ingrasserei di brutto perché il mio fisico non è abituato. Quindi mi dice di provare con 2800. PROVARE? Io non sono del mestiere, ma non credo sia possibile adare a tentativi in una dieta, non scheziamo. Datemi un'opinione ragazzi, perché mi viene da smadonnare altrimenti.


----------



## madeinitaly (20 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per me è la prima esperienza in palestra. Al momento sono molto sfiduciato devo dire, non perché non ci metta l'impegno, anzi l'impegno ce ne metto anche tanto, ma mi sa che questo PT mi sta prendendo per i fondelli.
> 
> Cioè io non so come funzioni esattamente un discorso personal trainer, perché ripeto per me è la prima volta che vado in palestra e forse questa persona se ne è approfittata...vorrei un parere anche da parte vostra.
> 
> ...



Ma scusa, non puoi andare in palestra normalmente senza PT? Ti paghi i tuoi 40/50€ al mese e parli con il PT della palestra che aiuta un pò tutti, gli dici su cosa vuoi mirare il tuo allenamento ecc ed ecco fatto il risparmio. Secondo me averlo privato è una grande boiata.


----------



## BB7 (20 Ottobre 2014)

madeinitaly ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, non puoi andare in palestra normalmente senza PT? Ti paghi i tuoi 40/50€ al mese e parli con il PT della palestra che aiuta un pò tutti, gli dici su cosa vuoi mirare il tuo allenamento ecc ed ecco fatto il risparmio. Secondo me averlo privato è una grande boiata.



Ma infatti. Alla fine non penso che qualcuno di noi punti a diventare il nuovo mr.Olimpia quindi SOPRATUTTO se sei alle prime armi praticamente ogni esercizio è utile a pomparti. Personalmente delle schede che mi hanno fatto i PT ho sempre cambiato qualcosa senza dir loro niente, alla fine nessuno conosce meglio di te il tuo fisico. Forse sono fortunato io ma ti posso giurare che in circa 7 mesi di palestra ho un fisico che mi soddisfa appieno, e non ho mai seguito diete particolari o preso proteine o altro. Però vado 4 volte a settimana e mi metto davvero di impegno, cosa che da quel che ho visto io il 90% di chi frequenta non fa


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Ottobre 2014)

madeinitaly ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, non puoi andare in palestra normalmente senza PT? Ti paghi i tuoi 40/50€ al mese e parli con il PT della palestra che aiuta un pò tutti, gli dici su cosa vuoi mirare il tuo allenamento ecc ed ecco fatto il risparmio. Secondo me averlo privato è una grande boiata.


Proverò, ma quello che aiuta un po' tutti non fa un tubo nella mia palestra... non c'è quasi mai.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Ottobre 2014)

madeinitaly ha scritto:


> Ma scusa, non puoi andare in palestra normalmente senza PT? Ti paghi i tuoi 40/50€ al mese e parli con il PT della palestra che aiuta un pò tutti, gli dici su cosa vuoi mirare il tuo allenamento ecc ed ecco fatto il risparmio. Secondo me averlo privato è una grande boiata.


Allora forse non avete capito il mio problema. 

Io devo scendere sui fianchi, altrimenti mi incavolo a bestia. In questo periodo, nonostante mi sia spaccato con il running là non è andato via nulla, ho ancora i gamboni e vorrei che si riducesse quella massa del piffero. Ognuno ha la sua costituzione di base, non tutti abbiamo avuto la fortuna di avere un fisico di base equlibrato. Io non ce l'ho, sono sproporzionato e devo lavorare in questo senso. Peer questo mi faccio aiutare... grazie al cavolo che potrei crescere un po' ovunque, ma se non risolvo niente? Io voglio vedere dei risultati in tal senso.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (20 Ottobre 2014)

BB7 ha scritto:


> Ma infatti. Alla fine non penso che qualcuno di noi punti a diventare il nuovo mr.Olimpia quindi SOPRATUTTO se sei alle prime armi praticamente ogni esercizio è utile a pomparti. Personalmente delle schede che mi hanno fatto i PT ho sempre cambiato qualcosa senza dir loro niente, alla fine nessuno conosce meglio di te il tuo fisico. Forse sono fortunato io ma ti posso giurare che in circa 7 mesi di palestra ho un fisico che mi soddisfa appieno, e non ho mai seguito diete particolari o preso proteine o altro. Però vado 4 volte a settimana e mi metto davvero di impegno, cosa che da quel che ho visto io il 90% di chi frequenta non fa


ma chi vuole diventare mr olimpia? Io voglio costruirmi un fisico equilibrato, perché al momento sopra sono una persona e sotto sono un'altra persona. Devo riequilibrare e non è semplice... non è semplice per niente. Per questo non posso andare e fare quello che capita, perché potrei finire per aggravare il mio problema. Inoltre essendo ipolipolitico, nella parte bassa fatico il triplo a perdere grasso e per me il discorso dieta è particolarmente importante per questa ragione. Altrimenti me ne sarei fregato e sarei andato avanti da solo, facendomi un programma, tanto qualunque cosa facevo non avrei sbagliato.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Ottobre 2014)

Da domani si passa ad allenamento funzionale + pesi + nuoto


----------



## runner (31 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Da domani si passa ad allenamento funzionale + pesi + nuoto



complimenti bomber!!

allora ne valeva la pena o no a iniziare a correre?

hai notato che energia anche nel resto?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2014)

runner ha scritto:


> complimenti bomber!!
> 
> allora ne valeva la pena o no a iniziare a correre?
> 
> hai notato che energia anche nel resto?


La corsa è servita tantissimo per farmi ridurre la massa grassa 

Il problema è che ho perennemente fame XD


----------



## Albijol (31 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> La corsa è servita tantissimo per farmi ridurre la massa grassa
> 
> Il problema è che ho perennemente fame XD



Novità sul PT? Ti ha cambiato la scheda?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Novità sul PT? Ti ha cambiato la scheda?


Ho cambiato PT, con l'altro devo vedermi per impostare una nuova scheda. Non voglio fare solo pesi, a me interessa anche allenamento a corpo libero. Soprattutto ho scoperto di detestare le macchine isotoniche.

Nel giro di una decina di giorni dovrei avere una scheda settimanale + dieta. 

Al momento faccio esercizi random, aerobica e tanti addominali.


----------



## Albijol (31 Ottobre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Nel giro di una decina di giorni dovrei avere una scheda settimanale + dieta.



Se ti va quando è pronta postala


----------



## 7AlePato7 (31 Ottobre 2014)

Albijol ha scritto:


> Se ti va quando è pronta postala


Il fatto è che voglio fare troppe cose... Tipo adesso ho fatto un paio di lezioni di nuoto per migliorare la tecnica. Lunedì devo vedermi con la dietologa e poi da martedì col mio nuovo PT. Appena ho la scheda la posto.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (4 Novembre 2014)

Oggi alle 12.30 ho fatto la prima lezione in sala col mio nuovo PT.

Niente pesi, solo allenamento sfruttando il peso del corpo e ho fatto qualcosa con i kettlebell. 

Mi son divertito parecchio, visto che amo lo sport ad alta intensità.

Mi ha fatto appendere alla sbarra dicendomi di stare aggrappato più tempo che potevo in presa supina, tenendo la sbarra al petto: sono rimasto appeso per 25 secondi.

Ho iniziato anche a usare il TRX.

Stasera sono stato anche dalla dietologa, la dieta per sabato è pronta


----------



## 7AlePato7 (10 Novembre 2014)

Aggiornamenti: mi sto allenando col mio PT che stavolta mi sembra una persona molto preparata. Uso poco e niente la macchine isotoniche, lavoro molto a corpo libero e con i pesi liberi. Devo migliorare molto la mobilità degli arti, al momento oltre a lavorare stiamo "perdendo" molto tempo per quello, perché in certi esercizi fatico a compiere il movimento corretto e quindi deve correggermi. Stavolta non ho nulla di cui lamentarmi. Il nuoto è in stand by, riprenderemo meglio una volta avviato per bene il discorso in sala pesi.


----------



## Canonista (19 Novembre 2014)

Finalmente inizio anche io in palestra, domani "chiacchierata col PT"


----------



## prebozzio (20 Novembre 2014)

Ieri grande record personale per me allo squat, 6 X 125 kg!

Finalmente hanno montato la gabbia per lo squat con le sicure, c'è il bilanciere nuovo da 15 kg bello massiccio, anche i dischi sono nuovi... ero gasatissimo! E poi mi ero magnato un'omelette con due uova e mezzo etto di prosciutto, e un bel po' di biscottini al cioccolato: sprizzavo energia da tutti i pori


----------



## 7AlePato7 (25 Novembre 2014)

Aggiornamenti: il mio programma consiste in quattro sedute settimanali. Due allenamenti solo con i pesi e due più dinamici col PT. Mi diverto un bel po', non voglio solo ottenere un fisico pompato ma mi interessa anche mantenere agilità e migliorare la postura. A ogni modo la percentuale di bf che mi aveva misurato il mio vecchio PT era totalmente sballata (mi aveva fatto un pistolotto di mezz'ora sul fatto che usasse un apparecchio Akern da 7000 euro e poi cicchi la misura? Magari mi aveva messo gli elettrodi nel deretano, non so come era potuta venire fuori una percentuale di 7% come body fat). Nella misura effettuata dalla dietologa è venuta fuori una bf del 16%, molto più in linea con quanto vedo allo specchio. L'obiettivo è raggiungere nel giro di qualche mese una bf dell'11%, che mi pare ottima tanto per cominciare. Per il resto va bene, il mio programma posso postarlo, ma ci sono solo due allenamenti visto che gli altri due li faccio col PT. Aggiungo anche che il dimagrimento nel mio caso sarà più lento, perché farò dimagrimento + tonificazione. Perdere 250 g di grasso a settimana con tonificazione va più che bene. Ci vorrà qualche mese credo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Dicembre 2014)

Quanto alzate alla panca piana? Dite anche il vostro peso.


----------



## prebozzio (17 Dicembre 2014)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quanto alzate alla panca piana? Dite anche il vostro peso.


78 kg di peso, in questo periodo nelle giornate buone riesco a fare un paio di alzate a 90 kg.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Dicembre 2014)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> 78 kg di peso, in questo periodo nelle giornate buone riesco a fare un paio di alzate a 90 kg.


Grande! 90 kg non sono pochi per nulla. Io sono all'inizio e alzo il mio peso (70 kg). Tre sollevamenti. Il mio PT che pesa quanto me alza 110 kg.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (18 Dicembre 2014)

Altra domanda: quante volte alla settimana vi allenate? Il mio PT è fermamente convinto che allenarsi più di 4 volte a settimana sia controproducente.


----------



## Lorenzo 89 (11 Gennaio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Altra domanda: quante volte alla settimana vi allenate? Il mio PT è fermamente convinto che allenarsi più di 4 volte a settimana sia controproducente.


Io mi alleno 5 giorni su 7 da circa 2 anni e l'effetto controproducente non l'ho visto per nulla. Mi faccio in 5 giorni diversi ogni gruppo muscolare e in più ultimamente il Sabato mi rifaccio tricipiti e bicipiti perchè ho l'obiettivo di raggiungere e superare i 40 cm di braccia.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (28 Gennaio 2015)

Lorenzo 89 ha scritto:


> Io mi alleno 5 giorni su 7 da circa 2 anni e l'effetto controproducente non l'ho visto per nulla. Mi faccio in 5 giorni diversi ogni gruppo muscolare e in più ultimamente il Sabato mi rifaccio tricipiti e bicipiti perchè ho l'obiettivo di raggiungere e superare i 40 cm di braccia.


Dipende dall'obiettivo che uno ha. Io al momento devo tonificare e sgrassare.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (5 Febbraio 2015)

Aggiornamenti sul mio allenamento: il mio massimale alla panca piana è di 80 kg. Mi sto allenando in questa fase con una metodologia di allenamento che si chiama superslow e sto notando progressi spaventosi nel giro di breve tempo. Successivamente comincerò ad allenarmi col metodo piramidale.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (15 Febbraio 2015)

Sono già arrivato a un massimale di 85 kg O___O


----------



## 7AlePato7 (17 Marzo 2015)

Come procedono gli allenamenti? Io sempre più sul pezzo. Ormai mi sto abituando sempre più a quello che è un nuovo stile di vita. Dieta + allenamento vanno di pari passo.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Aprile 2015)

Terminata la dieta ipocalorica, sto per cominciare la dieta di massa.in fase ipocalorica ho perso grasso soprattutto, ma massa non ne ho messa tanta. Mi aspetto un incremento, vediamo cosa viene fuori. Sarà una normocalorica perché voglio mettere massa pulita.


----------



## prebozzio (21 Aprile 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Terminata la dieta ipocalorica, sto per cominciare la dieta di massa.in fase ipocalorica ho perso grasso soprattutto, ma massa non ne ho messa tanta. Mi aspetto un incremento, vediamo cosa viene fuori. Sarà una normocalorica perché voglio mettere massa pulita.


Mi sembrava strano infatti cominciare a fare la massa classica a fine aprile


----------



## 7AlePato7 (21 Aprile 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Mi sembrava strano infatti cominciare a fare la massa classica a fine aprile


È da novembre che sto in ipocalorica, ho bisogno di più calorie anche per spingere di più. Al momento mi concentro su una ricomposizione corporea, sperando di mettere su muscolo e asciugarmi ancora di più. Una dieta di massa classica non posso permettermela, ingrasserei come un cinghiale. Vediamo a fine estate a che punto sarò, se sarà il caso di passare a una ipercalorica. Il dubbio che mi viene è sulle quantitá di PRO da assumere. In questo la mia dietista sembra voler stare bassa, intorno a 1,5 grammi per kg. Finora ero sull'1.3, infatti informandomi ho visto che era troppo poco.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (19 Maggio 2015)

Giornata "storica" per me: oggi ho fatto il mio primo muscle up.


----------



## prebozzio (26 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Giornata "storica" per me: oggi ho fatto il mio primo muscle up.


Qui vogliamo vedere delle foto


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Qui vogliamo vedere delle foto


Ahahah dai appena mi viene bene mi faccio fare un video, il mio PT aveva iniziato a farmelo però poi forse ero stanchissimo e non sono riuscito a ripetermi


----------



## prebozzio (26 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Ahahah dai appena mi viene bene mi faccio fare un video, il mio PT aveva iniziato a farmelo però poi forse ero stanchissimo e non sono riuscito a ripetermi



Che ce frega del video! Vogliamo i muscoli!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (26 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Che ce frega del video! Vogliamo i muscoli!


Non faccio bodybuilding... I pesi sono solo una parte del lavoro, faccio essenzialmente crossfit. Quindi per costruire i muscoli ci metterò di più ma preferisco così. Sono molto contento del risultato ottenuto finora, sebbene la massa ottenuta non sia così elevata...


----------



## prebozzio (27 Maggio 2015)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Non faccio bodybuilding... I pesi sono solo una parte del lavoro, faccio essenzialmente crossfit. Quindi per costruire i muscoli ci metterò di più ma preferisco così. Sono molto contento del risultato ottenuto finora, sebbene la massa ottenuta non sia così elevata...


Ma via! 90kg di panca piana e neanche un po' di petto gonfio?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (27 Maggio 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Ma via! 90kg di panca piana e neanche un po' di petto gonfio?


Un po' si, ma bisogna migliorare la mobilità delle spalle. Io ho le braccia e le spalle molto forti, sul petto sono rimasto un po' indietro perché fatico ad addurre le scapole. Avevo un atteggiamento cifotico che sto correggendo, c'è da lavorare ancora però. In questa fase il mio PT mi sta distruggendo con lo stripping alla panca combinato con i piegamenti a terra. E' davvero tosto ragazzi. Fortuna che la settimana prossima avrò una settimana di scarico perché mi sento mezzo morto


----------



## Doctore (23 Giugno 2015)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Che ce frega del video! Vogliamo i muscoli!


----------



## 7AlePato7 (23 Giugno 2015)

Metodo piramidale inverso


----------



## prebozzio (3 Marzo 2016)

Tutti secchi su 'sto forum?


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (7 Giugno 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quanto alzate alla panca piana? Dite anche il vostro peso.



90 kg di peso, 135 kg di massimale.
Con 90 kg ne faccio 10 massimo... 

No rimbalzo, no panca piedi all'aria, si fermo, si piedi piantati a terra e tecnica corretta.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2016)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> 90 kg di peso, 135 kg di massimale.
> Con 90 kg ne faccio 10 massimo...
> 
> No rimbalzo, no panca piedi all'aria, si fermo, si piedi piantati a terra e tecnica corretta.


Per curiosità quanto pesi?


----------



## Z A Z A' (7 Giugno 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Quanto alzate alla panca piana? Dite anche il vostro peso.



È da una vita che non scrivo qui 
187 cm,79 kg.
Massimale 100 kg provato un paio di mesi fa(super tirato,ci ho messo almeno sei secondi a tirarlo su ).
Ultimamente faccio otto colpi con 80,sei con 85 e 3 con 90.
Purtroppo con la mia conformazione mi mancano parecchi kg di perso corporeo prima di poter tirare su roba seria.

P.S. che bestia [MENTION=1768]WyllyWonka91[/MENTION]


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (7 Giugno 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Per curiosità quanto pesi?



Peso 90 kg e sono alto 190 cm, ho una bf alta però, tipo 20%. Ora sono in definizione.. 
In relazione al peso corporeo, il massimale non é alto, anzi... il problema è che ho le leve lunghe! Prima di capire come caspio incrementare la panca ho dovuto sbatte la testa contro tanti muri ahah


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (7 Giugno 2016)

Z A Z A' ha scritto:


> È da una vita che non scrivo qui
> 187 cm,79 kg.
> Massimale 100 kg provato un paio di mesi fa(super tirato,ci ho messo almeno sei secondi a tirarlo su ).
> Ultimamente faccio otto colpi con 80,sei con 85 e 3 con 90.
> ...



Grazie ahah ma fidati non sono nulla di che ne di forza ne di massa. 
Io punto ad rimanere a 90 kg di peso col 12% di body fat e a 150 kg di panca di massimale. 
Un paio d'anni se tutto va bene....


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2016)

Io sono sui 95 di massimale, ma peso 69 kg. Il mio problema è opposto al tuo. Ho bassa bf e per incrementare i carichi devo mangiare di più. Il fatto è che essendo dimagrito molto e sapendo la fatica che c'ho messo ho paura di ingrassare di nuovo.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (7 Giugno 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Io sono sui 95 di massimale, ma peso 69 kg. Il mio problema è opposto al tuo. Ho bassa bf e per incrementare i carichi devo mangiare di più. Il fatto è che essendo dimagrito molto e sapendo la fatica che c'ho messo ho paura di ingrassare di nuovo.



Reverse diet.
Sali piano piano coi carbo e lascia proteine e grassi costanti. In questo modo educhi il metabolismo ad adattarsi ad un carico maggiore di carboidrati.

Se vuoi aumentare carichi e massa magra, devi stare in surplus calorico, su questo non c'é dubbio.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (7 Giugno 2016)

WyllyWonka91 ha scritto:


> Reverse diet.
> Sali piano piano coi carbo e lascia proteine e grassi costanti. In questo modo educhi il metabolismo ad adattarsi ad un carico maggiore di carboidrati.
> 
> Se vuoi aumentare carichi e massa magra, devi stare in surplus calorico, su questo non c'é dubbio.


Sto facendo proprio questo. Onestamente per le proteine sto sugli 1.6 grammi/kg di peso corporeo. Per i grassi siamo tra i 0.5 e i 0.7 g/kg. Il fatto è che vorrei fare le cose lentamente proprio per evitare di ingrassare. Secondo te di quanto dovrei incrementare i carboidrati e ogni quanto dovrei incrementare per scongiurare un aumento di massa grassa? Voglio essere sicuro di mettere massa pulita.


----------



## WyllyWonka91 (8 Giugno 2016)

7AlePato7 ha scritto:


> Sto facendo proprio questo. Onestamente per le proteine sto sugli 1.6 grammi/kg di peso corporeo. Per i grassi siamo tra i 0.5 e i 0.7 g/kg. Il fatto è che vorrei fare le cose lentamente proprio per evitare di ingrassare. Secondo te di quanto dovrei incrementare i carboidrati e ogni quanto dovrei incrementare per scongiurare un aumento di massa grassa? Voglio essere sicuro di mettere massa pulita.



Guarda qui non posso linkarti siti esterni ma c'é un articolo che spiega tutto bene di Francesco Celso e Andrea Spadoni... Scrivi reverse diet celso su google 
Comunque con le proporzioni ci siami, io farei una cosa semplice, carb cicling, giorni off e on - sali di 20 gr di carbo/day a settimana. Pasto con maggior concentrazione glucidica post wo e sei ok. 
Hai mai provato IF?


----------



## 7AlePato7 (8 Giugno 2016)

In altre parole mi dici di aumentare i carbo nei giorni in cui mi alleno e ridurli a favore dei grassi nei giorni in cui non mi alleno. E' quello che voglio fare, devo buttar giù un piano alimentare. Io l'IF non l'ho provato, in questo periodo ho mangiato più o meno quello che mi andava, ma non sono ingrassato. Sto attento ad alcune cose fondamentali che aiutano a non mettere su grasso, come ad esempio non assumere contemporaneamente grossi quantitativi di carboidrati e grassi in uno dei pasti principali. Io personalmente non credo nelle ipocaloriche, non penso mi metterò mai in definizione, voglio mangiare e mangiare senza ingrassare. E soprattutto non voglio tagliare i carbo, cosa che abbasserebbe la leptina e ciò determina anche un abbassamento del metabolismo. Grazie per le dritte, leggerò sicuramente.


----------



## prebozzio (12 Giugno 2016)

Massimale panca: 100 kg, fatto un anno fa.
Sono 1m86 per 76kg, percentuale di grasso 8-9%.
Purtroppo da quando sono in Germania (fine gennaio) non posso forzare alla panca perché non parlo il tedesco e non so come chiedere aiuto. Quindi non faccio mai più di 70-75kg.


----------



## 7AlePato7 (13 Luglio 2016)

prebozzio ha scritto:


> Massimale panca: 100 kg, fatto un anno fa.
> Sono 1m86 per 76kg, percentuale di grasso 8-9%.
> Purtroppo da quando sono in Germania (fine gennaio) non posso forzare alla panca perché non parlo il tedesco e non so come chiedere aiuto. Quindi non faccio mai più di 70-75kg.


Ti ho raggiunto nel massimale alla panca. E' un periodo in cui mi sto allenando pesantemente alla sbarra. Macino ormai una ventina di trazioni di fila e anche nelle dip vado piuttosto bene (una trentina di fila fatte proprio oggi).


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (25 Agosto 2016)

Qualcuno fa circuit training o functional training? 

Settembre full immersion tra palestra e campetto


----------



## elpacoderoma (19 Settembre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Qualcuno fa circuit training o functional training?
> 
> Settembre full immersion tra palestra e campetto



No, ma lo conosco.
Sono circuiti cardio, se giochi a pallone ti saranno molto utili, se punti solo a un miglior fisico "the only way" è la sala pesi.


----------



## Magnus_Marcus (19 Settembre 2017)

elpacoderoma ha scritto:


> No, ma lo conosco.
> Sono circuiti cardio, se giochi a pallone ti saranno molto utili, se punti solo a un miglior fisico "the only way" è la sala pesi.



Mi ha dato risultati spettacolari dal punto di vista atletico (non estetico perché tonico ma troppo magro) finché non mi sono rotto il menisco.

La sala pesi sì ti da risultati, ma almeno io mi sgonfio subito al primo periodo di inattività, è frustrante. Poi dal punto di vista atletico mi sentivo un po' Montolivo


----------



## elpacoderoma (19 Settembre 2017)

Magnus_Marcus ha scritto:


> Mi ha dato risultati spettacolari dal punto di vista atletico (non estetico perché tonico ma troppo magro) finché non mi sono rotto il menisco.
> 
> La sala pesi sì ti da risultati, ma almeno io mi sgonfio subito al primo periodo di inattività, è frustrante. Poi dal punto di vista atletico mi sentivo un po' Montolivo



Purtroppo è cosi.
Che hai fatto per il menisco? A volte se la rottura non è completa non serve chirurgia.


----------

